#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм как реализация Самости

## Aion

Буддизм как реализация Самости
 (из книги «Буддизм и юнгианская психология» М.Шпигельмана и М.Миуки).



> *Комментарий Льва Хегая*:
> Название этой статьи – несколько необычное для буддизма. Дело в том, что Самость – почти запрещенное слово в буддийской философии. В период полемики с индуизмом, реформированным вариантом которого буддизм являлся исторически, ранние буддийские мыслители настаивали на отсутствии Атмана или Абсолютного Я – некоторой объективной независимой божественной сущности. Вспомним, что, выбирая слово Самость для своей основополагающей концепции, К.Юнг проводит параллель именно с Атманом в индуизме. Буддийские философы боялись, что люди будут верить в Атмана примитивно и буквалистически, рисуя образ Боженьки на облачке, который обязан посылать им всякие блага; тем самым они порождали бы заблуждения, ведущие к страданиям. Поэтому в буддизме на место Бога или Абсолюта помещается Пустота, которая понимается как всеобщая творческая матрица психического, аналог юнговского коллективного бессознательного. Пустота – это невозможность свести эту конечную Истину, лежащую в основе бытия, к какому-то одному определению. Пустота – это трансцендентное измерение, лежащее за пределами ограниченного  понимания  нашего обычного эго. Пустота – это всеобщая потенциальность, основа основ, из которой рождаются все вещи. Как вода, которая сама по себе не имеет формы, но является необходимым условием существования рек, морей, океанов, снегов, облаков и т.д. Таким образом, вода – это пустотная первопричина всех этих явлений.

----------

Кауко (27.08.2013), Тарасова (20.06.2010), Турецкий (26.06.2010), Чиффа (19.06.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Буддизм как реализация Самости
>  (из книги «Буддизм и юнгианская психология» М.Шпигельмана и М.Миуки).


Странная интерпретация буддийских идей.



> Буддийские философы боялись, что люди будут верить в Атмана примитивно и буквалистически, рисуя образ Боженьки на облачке, который обязан посылать им всякие блага; тем самым они порождали бы заблуждения, ведущие к страданиям


Автор статьи увидел только самый верхний пласт. Понятно, что буддийские философы боялись далеко не только персонификации своих положений. В этом случае, в первую очередь, убрали бы фигуру Будды, т.к. она гораздо логичнее напрашивалась бы на образ боженьки.
Анатта подразумевает отсутствие веры в *без*условное существование любых дхамм. 



> Поэтому в буддизме на место Бога или Абсолюта помещается Пустота, которая понимается как всеобщая творческая матрица психического, аналог юнговского коллективного бессознательного.


Понятно, что сунньяту автор интерпретирует уже совершенно авторски. Никакого отношения в принципу анатта и аничча коллективное бессознательное не имеет.



> Пустота – это всеобщая потенциальность, основа основ, из которой рождаются все вещи. Как вода, которая сама по себе не имеет формы, но является необходимым условием существования рек, морей, океанов, снегов, облаков и т.д. Таким образом, вода – это пустотная первопричина всех этих явлений.


А это уже вообще на даосизм похоже.

В общем, всё в кучу и до кучи.

----------

DraviG (03.08.2010), Нея (21.06.2010), Пема Дролкар (07.10.2011), Сергей Коничев (19.06.2010), Тао (28.08.2013), Турецкий (02.08.2010)

----------


## Aion

Топпер, Вы сам текст, а не комментарий Хегая читали? Судя по скорости Вашего ответа, уверен, что нет. Ознакомьтесь, пожалуйста, а потом судите...

----------


## Бо

Это видимо нечто из разряда рэп-буддизма.

----------


## Aion

> Это видимо нечто из разряда рэп-буддизма.


А это видимо нечто из разряда навешивания ярлыков, когда по содержанию сказать нечего. Как говорил Юнг: _мыслить так трудно, - поэтому большинство людей судит_...  :Cool:

----------

Мошэ (17.03.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (19.06.2010), Тарасова (20.06.2010), Чженсинь (02.07.2010), Чиффа (19.06.2010), Шавырин (19.06.2010), Эделизи (03.10.2013)

----------


## Бо

О какой самости идёт речь? Где она? И как это связано с страданием и избавлением от страдания.

----------


## Aion

> О какой самости идёт речь? Где она?


 Об этой. 


> И как это связано с страданием и избавлением от страдания.


 Так.

----------


## Pavel

> Топпер, Вы сам текст, а не комментарий Хегая читали? Судя по скорости Вашего ответа, уверен, что нет. Ознакомьтесь, пожалуйста, а потом судите...


А Хегай как-то неверно откомментировал текст или извратил его суть?

----------


## Aion

> А Хегай как-то неверно откомментировал текст или извратил его суть?


Нет. Речь была о том, что


> Автор статьи увидел только самый верхний пласт.


Проекция, в общем...

----------


## Бо

> Об этой.


Это новое направление Юнг-буддизм?



> Тут


Извращение. В 4БИ говориться что причина страдания - желание, желание возникает из-за цепляния за преходящую самость и сущность, которой на самом деле нет - анатта. Из неосуществимого желания остановить мгновенье, которое остановить нельзя.

----------

Кумо (19.06.2010), Леонид Ш (19.06.2010)

----------


## Aion

> Это новое направление Юнг-буддизм?


Это ответ на Ваш вопрос. Если не поняли, будьте любезны, уделите своё драгоценное время изучению того, что такое Самость в терминологии Юнга. 



> Извращение. В 4БИ говориться что причина страдания - желание, желание возникает из-за цепляния за преходящую самость и сущность, которой на самом деле нет - анатта. Из неосуществимого желания остановить мгновенье, которое остановить нельзя.


Непонимание контекста. Желание возникает от необузданности эго-комплекса. См.:



> Для достижения освобождения от сансарического существования, суть которого - страдание, йогину следует радикальным образом трансформировать сознание, полностью изменив его интенциональность. Этот поворот алая-виджняны от проецирования вовне к обращенности на себя самое получил название "поворота в [самом] основании" (ашрая  паравритти). С него начинается долгий путь к обретению состояния Будды и окончательной нирване.
> Торчинов Е.А. Введение в буддологию: курс лекций.

----------

Тарасова (20.06.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А это видимо нечто из разряда навешивания ярлыков, когда по содержанию сказать нечего. Как говорил Юнг: _мыслить так трудно, - поэтому большинство людей судит_...


Это деятельность Юнга из разряда навешивания ярлыков своего непонимания предмета.

----------


## Бо

> Непонимание контекста. Желание возникает от необузданности эго-комплекса


.
 Алая виджняна существует сама по себе? Она неизменна? Не состоит из частей? Безпричинна и необусловленна? Где она находится?

----------


## Aion

> Это деятельность Юнга из разряда навешивания ярлыков своего непонимания предмета.


Сорри, напомнило... :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Юнг не слон в Буддизме.

----------


## Aion

> Юнг не слон в Буддизме.


Басня не о слоне.

----------

Тарасова (20.06.2010)

----------


## Aion

> Алая виджняна существует сама по себе? Она неизменна? Не состоит из частей? Безпричинна и необусловленна? Где она находится?


Алаявиджняна

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Басня не о слоне.


Без слона и моськи бы не было.

----------


## Бо

> Алаявиджняна


Хотелось бы изучить из аутентичного источника. А не основанные на догадках и домыслах предположения.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Хотелось бы изучить из аутентичного источника. А не основанные на догадках и домыслах предположения.


См. Ланкаватара-сутру? Там всё системно и по полочкам... : )

----------

Бо (19.06.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Если есть время и желания можно изучать воззрения различных психологов и да ж психиатров, а если нет - то наверно стоит изучать то воззрения Будды и комментарии помогающие его понять.

Как не сказал один психиатр про буддистов - "сначала надо лечить." Человек никогда не снимает халат... А в наполненную до краев чашку чая не налить  :Smilie: 

Самое забавное что я почитал пару книжек по психиатрии и пришел к выводу что согласно воззрениях психиатров большинству их нас место в психушке  :Smilie:

----------

Иилья (30.07.2010), Читтадхаммо (20.06.2010)

----------


## Fritz

Не придумывай, место в психушке ещё надо заслужить.

А кто такой этот Лев Хегай? Чушь пишет, если честно, в каждом предложении ошибки.

----------


## Чиффа

Юнг был не философ от балды, он был практик, и тыкал в морду научным авторитетам своего времени фактами, которые были просто выкинуты из теории из-за того, что мешали ее "правильности". Он взял на себя непосильную для простого человека задачу изменить основы научного мировоззрения, присущего психологии и по сей день, когда существует взгляд на психические феномены как на несуществующие на самом деле.  Он как раз и опирался на то, что психическое, по сути, и есть первая реальность, с которой мы имеем дело.  Если бы уважаемые оппоненты Aion-а потрудились непредвзято почитать труды Юнга по синхронии, по символам трансформации - то наверное, не торопились бы судить.
А Лев Аркадьевич Хегай - председатель Московской Ассоциации Аналитической Психологии (не путать с психоанализом).
По поводу соотношения юнгианской психологии и буддизма есть работа буддистки Радмилы Моаканин "Психология Юнга и буддизм", вопросы аналитической психологии обсуждались и на конференции у Далай ламы "Сон, сновидения и смерть" (2009 год).
Так что не надо поспешных выводов.

----------

Aion (19.06.2010), Тарасова (20.06.2010)

----------


## Aion

> А кто такой этот Лев Хегай? Чушь пишет, если честно, в каждом предложении ошибки.


Хегай Лев Аркадьевич
 Насчёт "честности" ничем помочь не могу: не питерский, не блокадник, ничего личного, просто желчный пузырь пока нормально работает...)))

----------


## Aion

> Хотелось бы изучить из аутентичного источника. А не основанные на догадках и домыслах предположения.


А кто мешает?

----------

Тарасова (20.06.2010)

----------


## Бо

> А кто мешает?


Самость мешает.

Если Юнг был авторитетом в западной психологии, это еще не значит что он является буддийским авторитетом, к тому же буддизму очевидно не нужны такие сенсационные заявления о том, что в нем на самом деле есть самость о которой доселе никто не подозревал.

----------


## Aion

> Самость мешает.


Увы, не долго это тело будет жить на земле, 
Не долго это тело будет жить на земле, 
Спроси об этом всадника в белом седле - 
Недолго это тело будет жить на земле...©

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, Вы сам текст, а не комментарий Хегая читали? Судя по скорости Вашего ответа, уверен, что нет. Ознакомьтесь, пожалуйста, а потом судите...


Не читал, конечно. Я думал, что вы этот комментарий хотите обсуждать.  :Embarrassment:

----------

Aion (19.06.2010)

----------


## Aion

> Если Юнг был авторитетом в западной психологии, это еще не значит что он является буддийским авторитетом, к тому же буддизму очевидно не нужны такие сенсационные заявления о том, что в нем на самом деле есть самость о которой доселе никто не подозревал.


Сначала докажите, что буддизм - единый и неделимый субъект, а потом уже свои сенсационные заявления делайте от лица буддизма.

----------

Тарасова (20.06.2010)

----------


## Fritz

> Хегай Лев Аркадьевич


Нуну, очередной умник. Он просто переводчик, автор же - очередной обкуренный американский дармоед от науки. То, что пишется в статье и в комментариях - просто бред.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> По поводу соотношения юнгианской психологии и буддизма есть работа буддистки Радмилы Моаканин "Психология Юнга и буддизм", вопросы аналитической психологии обсуждались и на конференции у Далай ламы "Сон, сновидения и смерть" (2009 год).
> Так что не надо поспешных выводов.


Каких выводов не надо? Это не выводы, это факт, что Далай-лама ни христианству, ни аналитической психологии, ни "учениям" мадам Блаватской, ни чему другому, о чем он не плохо отзывался, не учит, как и другие Учителя. Ложка она не плохая, она просто не имеет никакого отношения к молотку.

----------


## Aion

> Каких выводов не надо?


Поспешных.

----------

Чиффа (19.06.2010)

----------


## Aion

> То, что пишется в статье и в комментариях - просто бред.


Справку о своём психическом здоровье в студию!

----------

Тарасова (20.06.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

А они не поспешные, не считайте других идиотами, не смыслящих в предмете.

----------


## Aion

> А они не поспешные, не считайте других идиотами, не смыслящих в предмете.


 Йогино, Вас пока никто идиотом не назвал. Если смыслите в предмете, объясните, пожалуйста: mahātman, paramātman, śuddhātman в Māhayānasūtrālaṃkāra - это чаво такое?

----------

Тарасова (20.06.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Помедетируйте и узнаете.

----------


## Чиффа

Юнг о Самости

----------

Aion (19.06.2010), Тарасова (20.06.2010)

----------


## Aion

> Помедетируйте и узнаете.


Вообще говоря, "помедитируйте" пишется через "и", а в частности - не можете ответить, нефиг тут ругаться.  :Cool:

----------

Тарасова (20.06.2010)

----------


## Чиффа

> Нуну, очередной умник. Он просто переводчик, автор же - очередной обкуренный американский дармоед от науки. То, что пишется в статье и в комментариях - просто бред.


 Об авторе: Доктор философии по азиатским исследованиям, западной философии и восточным религиям, выпускник Института К.Г. Юнга (Цюрих), профессор Калифорнийского государственного университета, практикующий как юнгианский аналитик и буддийский священник в Лос-Анджелесе.

----------

Aion (19.06.2010), Тарасова (20.06.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...а в частности - не можете ответить, нефиг тут ругаться.


Нефиг воображать что Буддизм это мыслежуйство, а не личное практическое освоение положений :Wink:

----------

Аким Иваныч (21.06.2010)

----------


## Aion

> Нефиг воображать что Буддизм это мыслежуйство, а не личное практическое освоение положений


Нефиг буддизм писать с большой буквы и воображать, что залезли в чей-то поток сознания.  :Cool:

----------

Тарасова (20.06.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Нефиг буддизм писать с большой буквы и воображать, что залезли в чей-то поток сознания.


Как писать это моё личное дело. А в потоки и не надо лазить, чтобы понять, что Юнг не через реальное познание вывел всю свою телегу.

----------


## Dondhup

> Справку о своём психическом здоровье в студию!


Мы на буддийском форуме,  а не в психушке.
Наша замечательная психиатрия известна тем что сажала буддистов в психбольницу.

----------

Аким Иваныч (21.06.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Нефиг буддизм писать с большой буквы и воображать, что залезли в чей-то поток сознания.


Психология к просветления не приведет, мы как нибудь по старинке, по пути которой Татхагата  людям даровал

Расцвет психологии ив современном обществе связан с упадком нравсвенности и традиционных духовных практик, тем более что часто психологические знания используют для обретения власти над людьми -  начиная с маркетинга и рекламы и заканчивая психотронным оружием и полит технологиями..

----------

Joy (20.06.2010), Аким Иваныч (21.06.2010), Джигме (22.06.2010), Юндрун Топден (20.06.2010)

----------


## Иван Ран

> часто психологические знания используют для обретения власти над людьми


Это типа когда рождением в аду пугают, да?

----------

Pavel (20.06.2010), Сергей Хос (20.06.2010), Чженсинь (02.07.2010), Чиффа (20.06.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Вы Иван если хотите заниматься атеистической пропагандой - выберете себе соответствующий форум, а здесь флудить не стоит.

Будда из Великого сострадания даровал нам Учение которое позволяет освободиться от дурной участи перерождения под властью кармы и клешь, освобождающее от тяжкой участи рождения в нижних мирах.

Доказывать чего было, в том числе и возможность рождения в адах за несогласие и публичную критику Дхармы  Вам здесь никто не обязан.

Не боитесь попасть в нижние миры - дело Ваше. 
Если человек совершает дурные поступки боится он рождения в аду, не боится,  он вес равно может туда попасть.


Для того чтоб узнать как современная психология используется для обретения власти над людьми - хоть немного думающему человеку достаточно включить телевизор.

----------

Joy (20.06.2010), Rushny (31.07.2010), Карло (15.08.2010), Юндрун Топден (20.06.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Самое забавное что я почитал пару книжек по психиатрии и пришел к выводу что согласно воззрениях психиатров большинству их нас место в психушке


Это подверждает Дост.Учитель медитации Бхикку Хенепола Гунаратана в своей книге "Простыми словами о внимательности".Вот цитата из книги "Когда  вымедитируете ,вы ,вы по всей вероятности ,откопаете на дне своего прошлого какие-нибудь мерзости .Вытесненные переживания ,надолго погребенные в глубинах ума ,могут быть поистине ужасны."У меня одна знакомая увлеклась медитацией ,а потом почему -то резко забросила,когда я спросил почему ответила, что она испугалась всяких страшных мыслей ,которые стали её преследовать .

----------


## Aion

> А в потоки и не надо лазить, чтобы понять, что Юнг не через реальное познание вывел всю свою телегу.


Стрелочку на Юнга не переводите, Вы о личном практическом освоении положений говорили. Практикуйте, осваивайте, реально познавайте, Юнг Вам в этом не мешает. Только не надо, пожалуйста, в чужой рот заглядывать и о чьём-то мыслежуйстве рассуждать... :Cool:

----------

Тарасова (20.06.2010)

----------


## Aion

> Да видели мы этих обкуренных буддийских священников в Лос-Анджелесе и профессоров калифорнийского университета. Пишет полную ахинею.
> 
> Слушайте Аион... Давайте без грубостей. Если один неуч или группа таковых назвали другого неуча профессором калифорнийского университета, то это не значит что все начнут простираться перед этим неучем. И вообще, в сети полно сайтов где любят атмаваду и где Вы найдёте простор выражению своей личности.


Слушайте, Фриц, если Вы публично обвиняете незнакомого Вам психотерапевта и священника в бреде и оскорбляете его, кто грубит?

----------


## Aion

> Мы на буддийском форуме,  а не в психушке.


Именно поэтому я бы настоятельно порекомендовал любителям холивара воздержаться от поспешных диагнозов и неверных обобщений.

----------

Тарасова (20.06.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> У меня одна знакомая увлеклась медитацией, а потом почему-то резко забросила, когда я спросил почему ответила, что она испугалась всяких страшных мыслей, которые стали её преследовать.


Чтобы такого не происходило, для медитации нужно построить фундамент из: правильного воззрения, правильной решимости, правильной речи, правильного поведения и правильного образа жизни.

----------

Марина В (20.06.2010), Чиффа (20.06.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Расцвет психологии ив современном обществе связан с упадком нравсвенности и традиционных духовных практик


Хм. Насчёт традиционных практик не скажу ничего, а вот насчёт упадка нравственности - то скорее наоборот - из-за желания сделать жизнь менее мрачной в плане умственного поведения психология и развивается..

----------


## Aion

О каком расцвете психологии идёт речь? Оглянитесь по сторонам: на дворе средневековье...

----------

Тарасова (20.06.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Только не надо, пожалуйста, в чужой рот заглядывать и о чьём-то мыслежуйстве рассуждать...


Отучайтесь указывать, что другим делать.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Вы Иван если хотите заниматься атеистической пропагандой


Я пропагандой не занимаюсь, не выдумывайте. 




> Будда из Великого сострадания даровал нам Учение которое позволяет освободиться от дурной участи перерождения под властью кармы и клешь, освобождающее от тяжкой участи рождения в нижних мирах.
> 
> Доказывать чего было, в том числе и возможность рождения в адах за несогласие и публичную критику Дхармы Вам здесь никто не обязан.


Мне доказывать, в данном случае, ничего не надо, манипуляция очевидна.

----------

Чженсинь (02.07.2010)

----------


## Чиффа

> О каком расцвете психологии идёт речь? Оглянитесь по сторонам: на дворе средневековье...


Да уж. Согласна. До рассвета  психологии как до рокового свиста рака-с-горы. 
А манипуляции с сознанием были, есть и будут во все времена - и списывать все это на психологов (из серии - психологи=мировое зло), по меньшей мере, некорректно.  Раньше  этим занимались представители культа. Времена меняются - психология человека все та же...

----------

Aion (20.06.2010), Тарасова (20.06.2010)

----------


## Тарасова

Dondhup: "Психология к просветления не приведет, мы как нибудь по старинке, по пути которой Татхагата людям даровал"

"Расцвет психологии ив современном обществе связан с упадком нравсвенности и традиционных духовных практик, тем более что часто психологические знания используют для обретения власти над людьми - начиная с маркетинга и рекламы и заканчивая психотронным оружием и полит технологиями.. "

Да, да! Не та нынче молодежь пошла не та, вот в наше время...
Проклятая кали вьюга, породившая крестоносцев, мобильные телефоны и Юнга! :Smilie:

----------


## Тарасова

Дмитрий, спасибо за статью!

----------

Aion (20.06.2010), Чиффа (20.06.2010)

----------


## Чиффа

И в догонку: Юнг разработал понятный европейцу метод, позволяющий сделать собственную жизнь более осознанной и наполненной смыслом, духовностью, снизить влияние Эго - сделать его ориентированным на Самость, истинное  ядро личности. Мы, как ни крути, выросли в парадигме европейского сознания - с его наукой и разделением на "я" и "не-я",   с жесткой конкуренцией за место под Солнцем. Мало кто может похвастаться тем, что вырос среди буддистов и  усвоил буддийский образ мышления на бессознательном уровне. Например, в Индии до сих пор судьба человека во многом определяется  тем, кто его родители - к какому социальному слою они принадлежат. У нас этого нет. Цитируя Киплинга: "Запад есть Запад, Восток есть Восток - не встретиться им никогда". Тем не менее, эта встреча происходит в нашем психическом - у многих просто путем замены христианского Бога буддийским Идамом. Символика та же самая - картинки на алтаре другие. Смена мировоззрения - это не перековывание мечей на орала, всё непросто.

----------

Aion (20.06.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Да уж. Согласна. До рассвета  психологии как до рокового свиста рака-с-горы.


Когда найдете подход к пьяному сантехнику Василичу, который вас матом пошлет с вашей психологией :Smilie:  тогда и будет вам рассвет.

----------

Pavel (21.06.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Именно поэтому я бы настоятельно порекомендовал любителям холивара воздержаться от поспешных диагнозов и неверных обобщений.



Психиатрия и психология - не чсать Дхармы, Форум этот буддийский. Для обсуждения проблем психиатрии и т.п - есть масса тематических форумов.

----------


## Dondhup

Вопро Сергею и Чиффе:

По вашему многочисленные описания в буддистских канонических текстах стараданий в адах не нужны?
Лама Цонкапа, Его Святейшество Cакья Пандит и другие Учителя ошибались когда давали учение о страдании в адах.
Они преследователи цель подчинения живых существ?

----------


## Чиффа

> Когда найдете подход к пьяному сантехнику Василичу, который вас матом пошлет с вашей психологией тогда и будет вам рассвет.


Уважаемый, я работаю психологом-консультантом в центре занятости, то есть на бирже труда. Пьяный сантехник Василич - это еще цветочки.  С ним очень просто договориться, потому что бессознателен со всеми вытекающими. Таким, как он,  прямые директивы даешь: делай раз-два-три, и всё. Еще "спасибо" говорят, несмотря на то, что я в два раза их младше.   И матом меня регулярно посылают, потому что пьяные сантехники по своей воле ко мне в кабинет не попадают, а исключительно по направлению инспектора по трудоустройству.  А вот всякие обремененные мозгами и высшим образованием тотальные неудачники - вот это да, поле деятельности. "Могу ли я, хочу ли я... нет, Вы мне скажите... "

----------

Aion (20.06.2010), Чженсинь (02.07.2010)

----------


## Чиффа

> Вопро Сергею и Чиффе:
> 
> По вашему многочисленные описания в буддистских канонических текстах стараданий в адах не нужны?
> Лама Цонкапа, Его Святейшество Cакья Пандит и другие Учителя ошибались когда давали учение о страдании в адах.
> Они преследователи цель подчинения живых существ?


 Dondhup, не надо приравнивать манипуляцию к подчинению. Учение об адах является хорошим мотиватором для практики, а мотивация для практики не рождается из ничего.  Если Вы, например, не знаете, как живется существам в аду, разве будете практиковать ради их освобождения? Это подталкивает  Вас к правильному пути. А любое направление можно считать тонкой манипуляцией.
Другое дело, что цель у Учителей не получение собственной выгоды, а создание причин и условий (тоже, кстати, манипуляция), чтобы вы обрели Просветление.

----------


## Бо

> Сначала докажите, что буддизм - единый и неделимый субъект, а потом уже свои сенсационные заявления делайте от лица буддизма.


А зачем доказывать? Если есть секты в буддизме которые находят самость в бессамости это уже скорее лучше в индуизму отнести, чем к буддизму. 




> Ана́тман (санскр. अनात्मन्, anātman?; пали: Анатта; букв. «не-Я») — один из важнейших догматов буддизма, постулирующих отсутствие атмана — «Я» или самости индивида. Учение об анатмане противопоставляется буддизмом индуистскому учению об атмане и брахмане. Анатман — один из Трёх признаков бытия в философии буддизма.


Либо тут в очередной раз начинается смешение понятий и сказки про бессамостную самость.

----------


## Чиффа

PS.  Dondhup, подчинение Учителю без понимания глубинных причин того, зачем это нужно - это что и как бы Вы это назвали?

И еще скажу по поводу "просто переводчика": например, когда я покупаю буддийскую литературу, и автор перевода - С. Хос, то я без сомнения покупаю книгу, потому что не сомневаюсь в качестве текста. Если же, например, мне нужна литература по аналитической психологии, и переводчик - Л. Хегай, у меня тоже не возникает сомнений в качестве текста.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вопро Сергею и Чиффе:
> 
> По вашему многочисленные описания в буддистских канонических текстах стараданий в адах не нужны?
> Лама Цонкапа, Его Святейшество Cакья Пандит и другие Учителя ошибались когда давали учение о страдании в адах.
> Они преследователи цель подчинения живых существ?


Dondhup, вы чуть что - сразу флагами размахивать.
Я, конечно, уважаю Ваши религиозные сентименты (religious sentiments ), но давайте все же попробуем порассуждать трезво, как это вообще свойственно буддистам: к какому чувству в человеке обращено сообщение об адах? и на что это чувство опирается.

----------

Pema Sonam (20.06.2010), Чиффа (20.06.2010)

----------


## Чиффа

Sepia, в приведенной Вами цитате самость=эго. У Юнга самость понимается по-другому.

----------


## Dondhup

Согласно Ламрим ченмо
1) Родится в нижних мирах гораздо легче чем в мире людей и богов
2) Страдания нижних миров велики а возможности практиковать Дхарпму практически нет
3) Каждый из нас может легко попасть в нижние миры

Если БУДДИСТ говорит что нет необходимости давать учение о страданиях в нижним мирах то он совершает тяжкий проступок отказа от Дхармы.


Вы и Чиффа поставили спасибо следующему сообщению:

" Сообщение от Dondhup
часто психологические знания используют для обретения власти над людьми
Иван Ран
Это типа когда рождением в аду пугают, да? "


т.е Вы как и Иван Ран считаете что Наши Всеблагие Учителя начиная с Татхагат даруют Учение  о страданиях в адах для того чтобы обрести власть над людьми?

----------

Карло (15.08.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

"Будда из Великого сострадания даровал нам Учение которое позволяет освободиться от дурной участи перерождения под властью кармы и клешь, освобождающее от тяжкой участи рождения в нижних мирах.

Доказывать чего было, в том числе и возможность рождения в адах за несогласие и публичную критику Дхармы Вам здесь никто не обязан."
Мне доказывать, в данном случае, ничего не надо, манипуляция очевидна. 
-----------------------

Вы Иван считаете Будду Шакьямуни и Учителей линии преемственности манипуляторами?
Те кто отдавал свое тело на благо всех живых существ - манипуляторы, Кто собирать необъятные
карнизы заслуг и  прозрений  в течение неисчислимых жизней манипуляторы?

Мне вас искренне жаль так же как и буддистов которые Вас поддерживают.
Вы явно ошиблись форумом.

----------


## Чиффа

А как же? Конечно, чтобы обрести власть над людьми и пачками их в Дхарму приводить. Интересно, много ли нашлось бы подвижников, если бы их добрые Учителя адами не пугали? В свое время это было хорошим мотиватором - стимулом. Или, по-современному, методом манипуляции: 


> одним из способов психологического воздействия на личность или группу, направленный на достижение манипулятором своих целей (вне зависимости от последствий для объекта манипуляции) путем незаметного для объекта манипуляции его подталкивания к осуществлению желаемых манипулятором проявлений активности, *как правило, несовпадающих с изначальными намерениями объекта* манипуляции.


Вы родились с *изначальным намерением* освободить всех живых существ из сансары?

----------

Иван Ран (20.06.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Dondhup, не надо приравнивать манипуляцию к подчинению. Учение об адах является хорошим мотиватором для практики, а мотивация для практики не рождается из ничего.  Если Вы, например, не знаете, как живется существам в аду, разве будете практиковать ради их освобождения? Это подталкивает  Вас к правильному пути. А любое направление можно считать тонкой манипуляцией.
> Другое дело, что цель у Учителей не получение собственной выгоды, а создание причин и условий (тоже, кстати, манипуляция), чтобы вы обрели Просветление.


В ады действительно легко попасть а избежать рождения в адах и прочих нижних мирах трудно, дело не в мотивации  для практики а в том как  этого избежать. Учителя не обманывают нас для того чтоб заставить практиковать Дхарму, они с великим милосердием и состраданием спасают нас от рождения в дурной участи!

----------

Леонид Ш (20.06.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

А как же? Конечно, чтобы обрести власть над людьми и пачками их в Дхарму приводить. Интересно, много ли нашлось бы подвижников, если бы их добрые Учителя адами не пугали? В свое время это было хорошим мотиватором - стимулом. Или, по-современному, методом манипуляции: 
--------------
Увлечение психологией до добра не доводит (:

Там где есть Бодхичиитта - мерещиться манипуляция. Там где есть несогласие с Дхармой - мерещиться друг.

----------


## Чиффа

Никто и не говорит, что Учителя нас обманывают. Другое дело, Вас Сргей Хос спросил, что меняет в Вашем сознании эта информация?

----------


## Dondhup

Давайте не будем подменять тему диспута. Вопрос был о том манипулируют нами Будды или нет. 
Меня расстроила и твоя позиция и позиция Сергея.
Проблема мне кажется в одном -т недостаточное освоение текстов класса Ламрим.

И не надо называть мои взгляды религиозными, я стараюсь практиковать в соответствии с Дхармй а не собственными домыслами что взять из Учения а что не брать.

----------


## Чиффа

> А как же? Конечно, чтобы обрести власть над людьми и пачками их в Дхарму приводить. Интересно, много ли нашлось бы подвижников, если бы их добрые Учителя адами не пугали? В свое время это было хорошим мотиватором - стимулом. Или, по-современному, методом манипуляции: 
> --------------
> Увлечение психологией до добра не доводит (:
> 
> Там где есть Бодхичиитта - мерещиться манипуляция. Там где есть несогласие с Дхармой - мерещиться друг.



Dondhup, Вы мотив, цель и метод вообще различаете? Бодхичитта - это что? В этом контексте - мотив. Цель - это что? Освобождение всех живых существ. Ну, а методов в буддизме море... Манипуляция  по определению не может быть мотивом, поскольку она - метод.

----------


## Dondhup

Бодхичитта - это состояние ума при котором все действия направлены на достижение состояния Будды ради спасения всех живых существ. Манипулятор же действует исходя из ложных взглядов и эгоистических побуждений.

----------


## Бо

Dhondup, упайя может считаться своего рода манипуляцией, вы так не считаете?




> Один человек, вернувшись домой, обнаружил что дом его в огне, а дети его внутри играют со своими любимыми игрушками. Он начал кричать детям, чтобы они убегали из горящего дома, но дети не поверили в то, что дом горит, и продолжали играть внутри. Поразмыслив о том как он может использовать подходящие средства для убеждения, человек сказал детям, что он принес позолоченую тележку и игрушечного быка для них, и эти игрушки ожидают их на улице. Услышав это, дети выбежали из горящего дома и были спасены.

----------

Neroli (20.06.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Нет, поскольку манипуляция в своей основе имеет эгоистические цели и ложные взгляды.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Вы Иван считаете Будду Шакьямуни и Учителей линии преемственности манипуляторами?


Вопрос вытекает из вашей пагубной привычки мыслить дуалистично. Для вас есть друзья Дхармы, и её враги. Я так не мыслю, поэтому для меня, когда Шакьямуни говорит, что если кто-то отрицает его учение, того ждёт ад, то он манипулятор. Когда Шакьямуни учит медитации, он врач. Когда он философствует, он философ. Я сужу по делам и идеям, а не по авторитету.

----------


## Neroli

> Нет, поскольку манипуляция в своей основе имеет эгоистические цели и ложные взгляды.


Я готова много чего маленькому ребенку наплести, чтобы не лез в розетку. Где тут эгоизм и ложные взгляды?
зы: если ребенок задумывается не манипулируют ли им, значит он вырос.

----------

Aion (20.06.2010), Сергей Хос (20.06.2010), Чженсинь (02.07.2010), Чиффа (20.06.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Вопрос вытекает из вашей пагубной привычки мыслить дуалистично. Для вас есть друзья Дхармы, и её враги. Я так не мыслю, поэтому для меня, когда Шакьямуни говорит, что если кто-то отрицает его учение, того ждёт ад, то он манипулятор. Когда Шакьямуни учит медитации, он врач. Когда он философствует, он философ. Я сужу по делам и идеям, а не по авторитету.


Согласно Ламрим ченмо нельзя входить в согласие с людьми которые клевещут на Три Драгоценности.

----------


## Бо

> Нет, поскольку манипуляция в своей основе имеет эгоистические цели и ложные взгляды.


Наврядли, само по себе слово манипуляция этого не обозначает, просто оно часто применяется в негативном оттенке, также как и слово голубой может носить негативный оттенок, но его в этом слове нет =)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вопрос был о том манипулируют нами Будды или нет.


Тогда надобно дать определение понятию "манипулировать".
А иначе - никак.

----------


## Чиффа

> Бодхичитта - это состояние ума при котором все действия направлены на достижение состояния Будды ради спасения всех живых существ. Манипулятор же действует исходя из ложных взглядов и эгоистических побуждений.


Состояние ума - это осознанное намерение, мотив действия. Само же действие,  направленное на другого человека  с целью изменить его мотивацию (как сделать так, чтобы сантехник Василич сам захотел практиковать Дхарму? Мож, лекции ему по Ламриму почитать? Что скажете? ) может носить характер манипуляции.

----------

Neroli (20.06.2010), Сергей Хос (20.06.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Я готова много чего маленькому ребенку наплести, чтобы не лез в розетку. Где тут эгоизм и ложные взгляды?
> зы: если ребенок задумывается не манипуируют ли им, значит он вырос.


Вы видите разницу между манипуляцией например с целью продать товар или услугу и словами которыми мама доступно объяснение ребенку прочему ему нельзя лезть в розетку?

----------


## Чиффа

> Тогда надобно дать определение понятию "манипулировать".
> А иначе - никак.


смотрите пост выше

----------


## Neroli

> Вы видите разницу между манипуляцией например с целью продать товар или услугу и словами которыми мама доступно объяснение ребенку прочему ему нельзя лезть в розетку?


Вижу, но вы утверждали, что "манипуляция в своей основе имеет эгоистические цели и ложные взгляды". Я возразила на это. Может и не иметь.

----------

Чиффа (20.06.2010)

----------


## Чиффа

Сутра о Цветке Лотоса Чудесной Дхармы



> - Знание и мудрость будд очень глубоки и неизмеримы. Врата этих знания и мудрости трудно открыть и [в эти врата] трудно войти. Никто из "слушающих учение" пратьекабудд не способен познать [глубину знания и мудрости будд] Почему? Будда был близок к сотням, тысячам, десяткам тысяч, миллионам, бесчисленным буддам, доконца прошел по неисчислимым Путям-Дхармам будд, мужественно и настойчиво продвигался в совершенствовании.  Его имя слышали повсюду. Он постиг глубочайшую Дхарму, которую еще никто не постиг, искусно ее проповедовал, но суть ее трудно понять.
> Шарипутра! С тех  пор, как я стал буддой, с помощью различных рассуждений и различных сравнений я повсюду объясняю мое учение и,  ведя живых существ с помощью бесчисленных "уловок" освобождаю их от различных привязанностей. Почему? Татхагата совершенен в "уловках" и в парамите знания и видения. "

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А вот всякие обремененные мозгами и высшим образованием тотальные неудачники - ...


 Мде.. в психологии уважать других видимо не учат.

----------


## Юй Кан

Слово "манипулировать" в бытовом русском имеет негативную коннотацию, хотя по сути оно -- просто синоним глагола "управлять" или "влиять":

----------

Чиффа (20.06.2010)

----------


## Чиффа

> Мде.. в психологии уважать других видимо не учат.


*глядя на то, сколько раз участник поблагодарил других участников дискуссии и сравнивая с количеством сообщений на форуме,  и количеством благодарностей от других участников*
Было бы за что - раз.
Приняли слова о "обремененном мозгами тотальном неудачнике" на свой счет - два.
*делаем выводы, господин сантехник*

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Приняли слова о "обремененном мозгами тотальном неудачнике" на свой счет - два.


Плохой из вас психолог однако.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

А вообще, Учителям то, изучившим новый язык, не так просто перенести термин в новое языковое пространство. Приходится давать много комментариев, чтобы у слушателей появилось хоть какое-то близкое понимание. А тут мол священник не в языковое, а в идейное пространство типа перенёс. Ога ога.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Dondhup прав, говоря о том, что Будда не был манипулятором и не занимался манипуляциями. Будда ничего не утаивал в кулаке. Если для некоторых типов существ требуется упайя, то в Дхарме Будды всегда есть ключи и прояснения для каждой из них. В Учении всегда объясняется зачем, как и почему.
Упайя не тождественна манипуляции!




> Упайя (санскр. उपाय, целесообразные средства) — термин Махаяны, формы буддизма. С помощью упайи мастер Чань ведет ученика к просветлению.
> 
> Часто этот термин используется совместно с термином «каушала» (санскр. कौशल्य, удобный). Упайя-каушала переводится буквально как методологическое удобство или инструментальное умение, но хороший перевод, например, проворность, умелость, хитрость, изобретательность. Упайя-каушала акцентирует внимание практикующего на собственных специфических техниках и методах прекращения страданий (в философском смысле) и вводит новые средства для приближения к освобождению от кармы. Смысл этого заключается в том, что техника, видение и пр. практикующего необязательно правильны с точки зрения «высшего» смысла, но все равно могут быть использованы для достижения «правильного» результата.
> 
> Одним из следствий этого стало подтверждение жизнеспособности формы практики буддизма, с одновременной критикой его предпосылок и несовместимостью с другой «высшей» практикой. В некоторых текстах Махаяны, таких как, например, «Лотосовая сутра», это служит механизмом для обсуждения старых буддийских традиций. Так, например, говорится, что Будда дал различные упайи, а не открыл окончательную истину, к которой люди еще не были готовы.
> 
> Знаменитая история из Лотосовой сутры часто преподносится как пример упайи. Один человек, вернувшись домой, обнаружил что дом его в огне, а дети его внутри играют со своими любимыми игрушками. Он начал кричать детям, чтобы они убегали из горящего дома, но дети не поверили в то, что дом горит, и продолжали играть внутри. Поразмыслив о том как он может использовать подходящие средства для убеждения, человек сказал детям, что он принес позолоченую тележку и игрушечного быка для них, и эти игрушки ожидают их на улице. Услышав это, дети выбежали из горящего дома и были спасены.
> 
> *Наиболее важное в концепции упайи — здравый смысл и сострадание, преподаваемые специфическими уроками для ограниченной аудитории.* 
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Упайя

----------

Rushny (31.07.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Было бы за что - раз.


"...Только тот, кто ничего не достиг, дожив до сорока или пятидесяти лет, не заслуживает уважения. "Конфуций

----------


## Леонид Ш

> МАНИПУЛЯЦИЯ 
> 
> (от лат. rnanipulus - горсть, manus - рука).
> 
> 1. Ручная операция, ручное действие, в частности демонстрация фокуса, основанного на ловкости рук.
> 
> 2.Махинация, обман, жульничество, мошенничество.
> 
> 3. Коммуникативное воздействие, которое ведет к актуализации у объекта воздействия определенных мотивационных состояний (а вместе с тем и чувств, аттитюдов, стереотипов), побуждающих его к поведению, желательному (выгодному) для субъекта воздействия; при этом не предполагается, что оно обязательно должно быть невыгодным для объекта воздействия. Син. социальное влияние.  Амер. социальный психолог Роберт Чалдини выделяет множество типичных ситуаций М.:напр. просьба о помощи, услуге; влияние продавца и рекламы на покупателя; политическая пропаганда; воспитание детей и т. д. Он же представил список лиц, для которых М. представляют собой "средства производства": напр., сборщики средств различных фондов; уличные торговцы; дельцы, бизнесмены, торговые агенты; вербовщики; работники рекламы, пиарщики (от "Пабликрилейшнз"), имиджмейкеры; уличные попрошайки и др. Согласно Э. Шострому, М. гораздо более распространенное явление: практически любой человек - в той или иной степени и сфере жизни - "манипулятор", т. к. постоянно занят тем, что манипулирует окружающими и вместе с тем надежно пойман в сети своих и чужих М. (А. Б. Мещеряков.)
> Большой психологический словарь. Сост. Мещеряков Б., Зинченко В. Олма-пресс. 2004.


Как заметил Юй Кан, слово *манипуляция* имеет негативную коннотацию, но позволю  себе добавить, не только в бытовом русском языке, что видно из вышеприведенной статьи.

Как видно из латинского первоисточника, словообразование происходит, от чего-то утаенного, зажатого в кулаке (лат. rnanipulus - горсть, manus - рука).
Будда же, ясным, русским магадхским  :Smilie:  языком говорил, что он ничего не утаивает в кулаке.

----------


## Aion

> А зачем доказывать? Если есть секты в буддизме которые находят самость в бессамости это уже скорее лучше в индуизму отнести, чем к буддизму. 
> 
> 
> 
> Либо тут в очередной раз начинается смешение понятий и сказки про бессамостную самость.


Именно, это у Вас смешение понятий. Сначала разберитесь с тем, что Юнг понимает под самостью, а потом делайте выводы.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Как заметил Юй Кан, слово *манипуляция* имеет негативную коннотацию, но позволю  себе заметить, не только в бытовом русском языке, что видно из вышеприведенной статьи.
> 
> Как видно из латинского первоисточника, словообразование происходит, от чего-то утаенного, зажатого в кулаке (лат. rnanipulus - горсть, manus - рука).
> Будда же, ясным, русским магадхским  языком говорил, что он ничего не утаивает в кулаке.


WOLF неправ. : )

Любое слово, имеющее вариативный коннотант, зависит от контекста.
Потому обвинять всех психологов в корыстной манипуляции клиентами -- нелепо.
Их задача -- помочь человеку освободиться хотя бы от части страданий, связанных с неумелым взаимодействием с окружающим миром.
Разница только в том, что психолог имеет дело с людьми настолько невежественными с точки зрения самоосознания, что они не способны сами заниматься собою на уровне, небходимом для поиска Пути к просветлению/пробуждению.

Ну, а что касается "зажатого в кулаке", то у Будды есть и другие слова: о кличестве листьев в лесу и -- в ладони... : ) Иными словами, у Будды речь шла только о необходимом для достижения нирваны.
Так же поступает и психолог, не открывая клиенту всего, что мог бы открыть, но лишь помогая решить конкретную проблему.

----------

Чиффа (20.06.2010)

----------


## Aion

Э МА ХО!



> Если это сверкающее осознание, которое называют умом, рассматривать как сущее, то оно не существует. Если рассмотреть как источник, то сансара и нирвана, и все разнообразие блаженства и страдания возникли из него. Если рассмотреть как объект желания, то одиннадцать колесниц стремятся к нему.
> 
> Имен же ему столько, что и не счесть.
> 
> Одни зовут природой ума, ум как таковой.
> Тиртики зовут атман, самость.
> Шраваки настаивают об анатмане, отсутствии Я.
> Читтаматрины называют его виджняна, сознание.
> Кто зовет Праджняпарамита, Запредельная Мудрость.
> ...

----------

Rushny (31.07.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Dondhup прав, говоря о том, что Будда не был манипулятором и не занимался манипуляциями. Будда ничего не утаивал в кулаке. Если для некоторых типов существ требуется упайя, то в Дхарме Будды всегда есть ключи и прояснения для каждой из них. В Учении всегда объясняется зачем, как и почему.
> Упайя не тождественна манипуляции!


Неправда, что всегда есть некие ключи и пояснения для каждой из упай. Тому пример -- почти весь чань/дзэн. : )
А по сути упайя -- такой же *инструмент*, как и приёмы, используемые психологом. И любой инструмент сам по себе ни благ ни неблаг, но становится таким или этаким в зависимости от того, в чьих руках он находится.
Потому и возражал, было дело, против перевода "упайя" как "уловка", настаивая на корректном варианте: "искусное средство".

----------

Aion (21.06.2010), Чиффа (20.06.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

И вообще: при чём тут Будда?
Равных ему в мире нет и не будет ещё более чем долго. Потому сравнивать кого-либо с Буддой... %)
Это к тому, что если психологи, по определению, несопоставимы с Татхагатой по уровню и бескорыстию (!) работы с умами других, то то же относится, как минимум, и практически ко всем мирянам.

----------

Чиффа (20.06.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Э МА ХО!





> "Ум" – много о нем говорят, много болтают... Да либо вообще не понимают, либо превратно понимают, либо однобоко понимают. *А как он есть на самом деле, не понимает никто. Потому и множатся всякие учения, столько, что не счесть.*


 :Wink:

----------

Aion (21.06.2010)

----------


## Бо

> не понимает никто


Ибо:




> Осознать Самость во всей ее целокупности – превыше нашего воображения, ибо тогда часть должна была понять целое. Надежды на то, что когда-нибудь мы достигнем хотя бы приблизительной осознанности Самости, *нет*, ибо сколько бы мы ни осознавали себя, всегда останется в наличии неопределенная и неопределимая величина бессознательного, тоже принадлежащая к тотальности Самости.


Юнг о самости

----------


## К Дордже

> Давайте не будем подменять тему диспута. Вопрос был о том манипулируют нами Будды или нет.


Не манипулируют, а курируют, как более развитая форма сознания над менее развитой, как родитель следит за ребёнком.




> ...объясните, пожалуйста: mahātman, paramātman, śuddhātman в Māhayānasūtrālaṃkāra - это чаво такое?


Интересно, а что это такое? Есть идеи?

Вопрос от новичка: Все друг другу "спасибо" ставят, это своего рода "поглаживания"? или по достижению определенного количества баллов приз давать будут?   :Smilie:

----------


## Чиффа

спасибо

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ибо:
> 
> Юнг о самости


Так разве Юнг обещал, что укажет путь к полному и окончательному освобождению? : )
Его цель была проще: помочь человеку в самопознании на новом *для того момента* уровне, ставшем доступным самому Юнгу, но ещё неведомом прочим (исключая, разумеется, серьёзных буддийских практиков).
А потом появился Грофф, проникший ещё дальше/глубже... И это тоже ещё не конец.

При этом: если у кого-либо из воюющих здесь с психологами и вообще с психологией возникнут неразрешимые проблемы, связанные с психосоматикой, а наставник далеко и просто недоступен в силу разницы статусов, куда ему податься?
А в БФ уже бывали люди, категорически отвергающие мирские способы самопознания и, разумеется, помощь психолога...
Так с чем воюем? %)

----------

Aion (21.06.2010), Чиффа (20.06.2010)

----------


## К Дордже

> спасибо


А я думал приз давать будут..... :Cry:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Давайте не будем подменять тему диспута. Вопрос был о том манипулируют нами Будды или нет. 
> Меня расстроила и твоя позиция и позиция Сергея.
> Проблема мне кажется в одном -т недостаточное освоение текстов класса Ламрим.


А просто, без затей, ответить на поставленный вопрос не хотите:
К какому чувству в человеке обращено сообщение об адах, и на что это чувство опирается?




> И не надо называть мои взгляды религиозными, я стараюсь практиковать в соответствии с Дхармй а не собственными домыслами что взять из Учения а что не брать.


Дык а чего ж стесняться-то? религиозность - это и есть вера на основании слов авторитета в метафизические сущности, не подлежащие проверке собственным восприятием. Например, в ад.

----------

Чиффа (20.06.2010)

----------


## Бо

> Так с чем воюем? %)


С неведением самости =)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ибо:
> Юнг о самости


Нет, это как раз один из многих примеров неспособности понять.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> .... помочь человеку в самопознании на новом *для того момента* уровне, ставшем доступным самому Юнгу, но ещё ...


Каком новом уровне самопознания? какие "ещё"? 2500 лет назад народ освобождался с одной проповеди Будды. Ох уж эти сказки про прогресс, эволюцию, развитие. "А там дикари были грязные и не мытые в духов каких-то суеверили.. А мы образованые и осознаем." ну ну. только загадили планету прогрессивные вы наши.

----------


## К Дордже

> К какому чувству в человеке обращено сообщение об адах, и на что это чувство опирается?


С точки зрения буддизма сообщение об адах это просто констатация факта, и ни к какому чувству оно не обращено.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Каком новом уровне самопознания? какие "ещё"? 2500 лет назад народ освобождался с одной проповеди Будды. Ох уж эти сказки про прогресс, эволюцию, развитие. "А там дикари были грязные и не мытые в духов каких-то суеверили.. А мы образованые и осознаем." ну ну.


Yogino, нукать -- на конюшню. : )
А Будда для того времени и был, кроме прочего, *психологом, высочайшего уровня*.
Ни до него, ни после таких нет и более чем долго ещё не будет... Так чего тут умничать и доказывать буддистам, что нет Будды, кроме Будды? %)

Вообще, что за мода хулить и унижать то, о чём не имеешь никакого понятия, запросто унижая собеседников?

----------


## Юй Кан

> С неведением самости =)


С неведением — своим, или Айона и Чиффы, включая туда и давно усопшего Юнга? : ))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> С точки зрения буддизма сообщение об адах это просто констатация факта, и ни к какому чувству оно не обращено.


С точки зрения именно буддизма?
А с точки зрения, например, ислама это уже не констатация но "манипулирование"?
Или все-таки тоже констатация?

----------

Pavel (21.06.2010)

----------


## К Дордже

> С точки зрения именно буддизма?
> А с точки зрения, например, ислама это уже не констатация но "манипулирование"?
> Или все-таки тоже констатация?


Манипулирование...
С точки зрения ислама манипулирование, это утверждение того, что после смерти  будут предоставлены 77 (или 300, не помню) девственниц. (а там у них и джехад есть... за это тоже рай обещают)
Ну а христиане манипулируют вовсю  :Wink:  имхо. Типа приходите в церковь, исповедуйтесь, пожертвования незабудьте (и побольше), и идите дальше грешить... а потом опять приходите...

----------


## Клим Самгин

Насчет адов и прочих сансарических миров - их наличие вытекает из теории причинно-следственной связи.

Как правило бытовое воззрение не считает причинно следственную связь само собой разумеещейся, хотя если начать анализировать оказывается что нет таких явлений, которые не подчинены закону "прична-следствие". Если ум приучается видеть причино-следственные связи на грубом материальном уровне, то возникает интуитивная проекция на более тонкие зависимости. Вот тут то и начинается понимание логики существования адов.

Можно привести пример таких обьектов, как Черные Дыры, на бытовом уровне их существоание ничем не обнаруживается и поверить в них сложно. Однако с математической точки зрения они  получаются как одни их решений уравнений Энштейна, наряду с другими гравитационными телами, которые мы можем видеть - например видимые звезды. Так же как существование Черных Дыр - это не вопрос веры, а логики, можно сказать что и существование адов - логическое следствие причинно-следственный связей.

----------

Dondhup (21.06.2010)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Как правило бытовое воззрение не считает причинно следственную связь само собой разумеещейся


Даже животные в курсе про причинно-следственную связь, представляете? 




> Если ум приучается видеть причино-следственные связи на грубом материальном уровне, то возникает интуитивная проекция на более тонкие зависимости. Вот тут то и начинается понимание логики существования адов.


Вот тут то и нужен психиатр...




> Можно привести пример таких обьектов, как Черные Дыры, на бытовом уровне их существоание ничем не обнаруживается и поверить в них сложно. Однако с математической точки зрения они получаются как одни их решений уравнений Энштейна, наряду с другими гравитационными телами, которые мы можем видеть - например видимые звезды. Так же как существование Черных Дыр - это не вопрос веры, а логики, можно сказать что и существование адов - логическое следствие причинно-следственный связей.


В научные гипотезы не нужно верить, на то они и гипотезы. Существование адов в буддизме, это гипотеза или догма?...

----------


## Pema Sonam

> К какому чувству в человеке обращено сообщение об адах, и на что это чувство опирается?
> .


_"Размышляя о страданиях дурной участи,сопоставляйте с ними примеры из нынешней жизни,думая: 'Ежели трудно вытерпеть одни сутки,сунув руки в горящие угли,побыть столько же времени голым в ледяной пещере в зимний мороз,не есть и не пить несколько дней,стерпеть укусы пчёл и прочих насекомых,то как я перенесу страдания горячих и холодных адов,прет и животных,проглатывающих друг друга живьём и т.д.?!', - и созерцайте до тех пор,пока душа не содрагнётся от ужаса,не устрашится"._ 

    Чже Цонкапа

----------

Pavel (21.06.2010)

----------


## Joy

Не нахожу ничего зазорного для буддиста в чтении работ К.Г. Юнга и Ст. Грофа, которого здесь тоже упомянули. Когда человек, а тем паче ученый человек, ищет ответы по своей специфике при свете Дхармы - найденное им будет более озарено истиной, чем то, что искалось во тьме заблуждений. 
  Личные открытия этих людей могут послужить (как послужили уже) первой ступенью на верном пути познания, своеобразным указателем на этот путь. Слишком опрометчиво нам, европейцам, недооценивать труды того же Юнга. Изучающие буддизм в исторически далекой от него стране - люди, как правило, весьма интеллектуально развитые, зрелые, - и не случайно то, что рассудок приводит их к нему. Многим из них именно труд таких мыслителей, ученых, как Юнг, помог расширить границы ума, открыть новые понятия и новые грани понятий, что являлось хорошей почвой для принятия восточной философии.

  По поводу той неприятной глазу ветки о манипуляции и адах:

Не думаю, что постигать Учение Будды будет легче, если навесить на него каких-нибудь уравнивающих с нами, алчущими невеждами, ярлыков (как то: манипулятор, фокусник, и мало ли еще каких). 
Зачем акцентировать на одном аспекте Учения - упоминании об адах, когда есть более важная информация - об освобождении? Ведь буддизм, в отличии от всех учений, единственный, содержит истину об освобождении, а про сковородки мы вроде бы уже наслышаны в других контекстах.

Странно, далеко не первое обсуждение на БФ в духе гражданской войны, может быть стоит придерживаться рекомендованной золотой середины? )

П. С. Надеюсь что хотя бы мой пост был без масла)

----------

Markus (04.10.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> *психологом, высочайшего уровня*.


 Да да мыслежуйство оно именно такое и есть. Покажите эту статейку пьяному сантехнику Василичу... хотя нее... куда его тупому умишке понять гениальные умы :Smilie: )))))




> Так чего тут умничать и доказывать буддистам, что нет Будды, кроме Будды? %)


Каким буддистам? которые считают, что в нечистом уме может возникнуть соразмерное возникшему в чистом?





> о чём не имеешь никакого понятия,


 Вы прям обо мне имеете какое-то понятие.



> Вообще, что за мода хулить и унижать то,


 и



> запросто унижая собеседников?


Лучше держать свою бурную фантазию при себе.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ... *ученый* человек, ищет ответы *по своей специфике*...


Во.. вот это бы некоторым соображать до рассказов о великих Юнге и других :Smilie:  В случае психологов еще подумать какой процент психологов от жителей Земли, а потом подумать стоит ли говорить о новых уровнях самоосознания в масштабах человечества. Узкий круг людей что-то свое выдумал и считают, что это касается всего человечества :Smilie: ) элита куда деваться :Smilie:

----------


## Joy

Nirdosh Yogino, Вы драматизируете=)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> _"Размышляя о страданиях дурной участи,...,пока душа не содрагнётся от ужаса,не устрашится"._


Спасибо.
То есть сообщение об адах обращено к чувству страха.
А на что опирается это чувство?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> WOLF неправ. : )
> 
> Любое слово, имеющее вариативный коннотант, зависит от контекста.
> Потому обвинять всех психологов в корыстной манипуляции клиентами -- нелепо.


Я привел словарную статью, где термин "манипуляция" - носит более или менее негативный оттенок, применимо к психологии, во всех вариантах. В данном треде это слово не применялось в других вариациях (например в медицинских). Останусь при этом мнении. Про психологов, я вообще ни слова не говорил, но скажу, ответом на следующую реплику. 




> Их задача - помочь человеку освободиться хотя бы от части страданий, связанных с неумелым взаимодействием с окружающим миром.
> Разница только в том, что психолог имеет дело с людьми настолько невежественными с точки зрения самоосознания, что они не способны сами заниматься собою на уровне, небходимом для поиска Пути к просветлению пробуждению.


Не стал бы идеализировать психологов, имхо это лишь один из способов заработка себе на хлеб, или на хлеб с икрой, после становления психологии модной. Никакого отношения к Дхарме психология не имеет. Психология - это порождение общества потребления, виртуальное решение, виртуальных проблем за настоящие, хрустящие купюры.




> Ну, а что касается "зажатого в кулаке", то у Будды есть и другие слова: о кличестве листьев в лесу и -- в ладони... : ) Иными словами, у Будды речь шла только о необходимом для достижения нирваны.
> Так же поступает и психолог, не открывая клиенту всего, что мог бы открыть, но лишь помогая решить конкретную проблему.


Сравнивать Дхарму с психологией, ИМХО путать божий дар с яичницей.




> Неправда, что всегда есть некие ключи и пояснения для каждой из упай. Тому пример -- почти весь чань/дзэн. : )
> А по сути упайя -- такой же инструмент, как и приёмы, используемые психологом. И любой инструмент сам по себе ни благ ни неблаг, но становится таким или этаким в зависимости от того, в чьих руках он находится.
> Потому и возражал, было дело, против перевода "упайя" как "уловка", настаивая на корректном варианте: "искусное средство"


Ключи есть всегда. Это могут быть состояния сознания или знаки или персоналии, а в дзэн тем более. Упайя после выполнения своей функции - раскрывает себя.

----------

Joy (21.06.2010), Rushny (31.07.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Зачем акцентировать на вторичном в Учении - упоминании об адах, когда есть более важная информация - об освобождении?


Это не вторичное учение -) Просто это другой его аспект.
Вот:

"Используя мягкость, [я обучаю так]: "Таково правильное поведение телом. Таковы результаты правильного поведения телом. Таково правильное поведение речью. Таковы результаты правильного поведения речью. Таково правильное поведение умом. Таковы результаты правильного поведения умом. Таковы дэвы. Таковы люди.

Используя жёсткость, [я обучаю так]: "Таково неправильное поведение телом. Таковы результаты неправильного поведения телом. Таково неправильное поведение речью. Таковы результаты неправильного поведения речью. Таково неправильное поведение умом. Таковы результаты неправильного поведения умом. Таков ад. Таков животный мир. Таков мир голодных духов".

(из Кеси сутты)

----------

Joy (21.06.2010)

----------


## Joy

Zom, да, конечно, спасибо, что исправил. 
Другой аспект.

----------

Zom (21.06.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Да уж. Согласна. До рассвета  психологии как до рокового свиста рака-с-горы.


Боюсь, что используя такой метод, "оглянувшись вокруг", можно легко прийдти к выводу, что и до развития инженерной мысли, физики, философии или медицины, как до "рокового свиста рака". Может быть что-то в методе оценки поменять?

----------

Иван Ран (21.06.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Уважаемый, я работаю психологом-консультантом в центре занятости, то есть на бирже труда. Пьяный сантехник Василич - это еще цветочки.  С ним очень просто договориться, потому что бессознателен со всеми вытекающими. Таким, как он,  прямые директивы даешь: делай раз-два-три, и всё. Еще "спасибо" говорят, несмотря на то, что я в два раза их младше.


Найти подход к пьяному сантехнику - не "спасибо" от него заслужить... Что-что, а "спасиб" от кого угодно и кому угодно хватает - каждому сантехнику по Юнгу или Будде... ("каждому водителю по акселератору").

----------


## Aion

> "Ум" – много о нем говорят, много болтают... Да либо вообще не понимают, либо превратно понимают, либо однобоко понимают. А как он есть на самом деле, не понимает никто. Потому и множатся всякие учения, столько, что не счесть.





> Никто из обычных живых существ не понимает его, * не видит своего лица*, и потому все блуждает в трех мирах, бредет шестью дорогами, претерпевая многие страдания. Сколь горестно не знать свой ум!


Сравните.  :Cool:

----------


## Aion

> Интересно, а что это такое? Есть идеи?


Истинная самость:



> Очищенная от клеш (санскр. kleśa, тиб. nyon mongs pa – клеша, загрязнение), алая-виджняна перестаёт быть потоком сознания и трансформируется в истинную природу, в абсолютную реальность (санскр. pariniṣpanna-svabhāva), это соответствует достижению Освобождения. Паринишпанна – это уровень совершенной мудрости, присущей всем буддам. Йогачара утверждает, что с помощью йогической практики можно достичь абсолютной истинной реальности. В одном из трактатов Будды Майтреи, который называется "Махаянасутраланкара" (санскр. māhayānasūtrālaṃkāra, тиб. theg pa chen po mdo sde’i rgyan, букв. "Украшение из сутр Махаяны") говорится о Великом Я (санскр. mahātman), Высшем Я (санскр. paramātman), Чистом Я (санскр. śuddhātman). Следует понимать, что речь здесь идёт не о некой абсолютной сущности, имеющей какие-либо личностные характеристики, а об истинной сущности, об Истинном Я, которое не что иное, как природа Будды.
> 
> Асанга





> «Махапаринирвана сутра» прямо провозглашает окончательность учения о гарбхе как изначально пробужденной (бэнь цзюэ)  природе Будды, наделенной такими благими качествами, как вечность, блаженство, истинная  самость и чистота. 
> 
> Торчинов Е.А.
> Введение в буддизм

----------


## Клим Самгин

> Даже животные в курсе про причинно-следственную связь, представляете?


Нет, у животных ограниченное сознание чтобы постичь глубоко причинно следственный закон. 




> Вот тут то и нужен психиатр...


Нет, вы зажаты в рамках ложного воззрения, которое прививалось с детства, потому трудно от него отказаться.
Это называется неведение. Корень сансары.
Некоторые люди принципиально не хотят раздвигать горизонты своего воззрения, с ними бесполезно спорить и что-то доказывать.




> В научные гипотезы не нужно верить, на то они и гипотезы. Существование адов в буддизме, это гипотеза или догма?...


Какое место в вашем мировозрении занимают физические законы, например закон гравитации?
Я например в него верю, потому что он доказывается практикой.
А вы наверное не верите? Тогда оторвитесь от Земли и полетайте.

Существование адов это следствие вытекающее из закона Кармы, или причинно - следственного закона.
Можно считать это теорией, которая подтверждается наблюдением, здравым смыслом и логическим исследованием.
Мне очень жаль что ады кажутся вам ненастоящими, они также реальны как существование скотоводческих боен или эпидемий голода и болезней.

----------


## Клим Самгин

> Спасибо.
> То есть сообщение об адах обращено к чувству страха.
> А на что опирается это чувство?


Опирается на Эго.
Это мотивация для начинающих практиков.
Которая помогает интенсивно собирать два накопления.
С продвижением по духовной лестнице эта мотивация будет утрачивать смысл.
Это нам наглядно демонстрирует Бодхисаттва, который молится чтобы родиться в аду.

----------

Pema Sonam (21.06.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вообще, что за мода хулить и унижать то, о чём не имеешь никакого понятия, запросто унижая собеседников?





> Лучше держать свою бурную фантазию при себе.


Об этом и речь. : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я привел словарную статью, где термин "манипуляция" - носит более или менее негативный оттенок, применимо к психологии, во всех вариантах. В данном треде это слово не применялось в других вариациях (например в медицинских). Останусь при этом мнении. Про психологов, я вообще ни слова не говорил, но скажу, ответом на следующую реплику.


Упаси меня отбирать у кого-нить его выстраданное мнение... %)
Весь вопрос ведь в том, насколько человек способен дополнять/расширять это мнение, учитывая мнения иные. Только и всего.
Ну, а категоричность и цепляние за "своё" -- тупиковый вариант, правда же?
Для меня это, во всяком случае, так. Такое вот категоричное *у меня* мнение. : )




> Не стал бы идеализировать психологов, имхо это лишь один из способов заработка себе на хлеб, или на хлеб с икрой, после становления психологии модной. Никакого отношения к Дхарме психология не имеет. Психология - это порождение общества потребления, виртуальное решение, виртуальных проблем за настоящие, хрустящие купюры.


Всё, в том числе и Дхарма, -- порождение сансары: без сансары ни проблем, ни их решений просто не возникло бы. : )




> Сравнивать Дхарму с психологией, ИМХО путать божий дар с яичницей.


Если говорить менее категорично, то может получиться, к примеру вполне известное: "Всё познаётся в сравнении".
Потому с моей стороны было всего лишь показано, что в методах работы буддийских наставников есть много чего, что уже усвоено и будет ещё усваиваться психологами.
При этом ещё раз: чистая Дхарма, по умолчанию, круче любой сферы мирской деятельности. : )
Но помогать решать проблемы она может лишь начиная с определённого уровня развития сознания индивида. А до того может пригодиться и толковый психолог (о бестолковых наставниках или психологах речи нет : ).




> Ключи есть всегда. Это могут быть состояния сознания или знаки или персоналии, а в дзэн тем более. Упайя после выполнения своей функции - раскрывает себя.


Сорь, я опять со своим. (Но по аналогии со сказанным дивным Чжуан-цзы. : )

Упайя -- метод/средство, небходимое для достижения цели. И только. Если цель достигнута, то упайя как таковая отбрасывается.

Так о каком её раскрытии или самораскрытии можно вести речь?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А до того может пригодиться и толковый психолог (о бестолковых наставниках или психологах речи нет : ).


 Может стоит прочитать хотя бы название темы и понять о чем речь, а не кидаться доказывать состоятельность психологии?

----------


## Karadur

> Спасибо.
> То есть сообщение об адах обращено к чувству страха.
> А на что опирается это чувство?


На нежелание страдать. А в конечном итоге на неведение.

----------

Pavel (21.06.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Может стоит прочитать хотя бы название темы и понять о чем речь, а не кидаться доказывать состоятельность психологии?





> Отучайтесь указывать, что другим делать.


Никаких проблем, правда? : ))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> На нежелание страдать. *А в конечном итоге на неведение.*


Совершенно верно. Говоря точнее - на представление о собственном независимом, самосущем "я", что и есть неведение.

Итак, еще раз:
сообщение об адах (в любой традиции) обращено к ложной самости человека, к чему-то, реально не существующему. При этом обращаются к ней так, будто она есть.
Что же это, как не манипуляция?
Ведь прежде мы определили манипуляцию как то, что основано на обмане.

----------

Pavel (21.06.2010), Иван Ран (21.06.2010), Чиффа (21.06.2010)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Нет, у животных ограниченное сознание чтобы постичь глубоко причинно следственный закон.


А, у же говорим о глубине, а не о причинно-следственных связях, ок.




> Нет, вы зажаты в рамках ложного воззрения, которое прививалось с детства, потому трудно от него отказаться.
> Это называется неведение. Корень сансары.
> Некоторые люди принципиально не хотят раздвигать горизонты своего воззрения, с ними бесполезно спорить и что-то доказывать.


Ну со мной то, ограниченным, всё понятно, ну а вы то, совсем другое дело, я думаю, такой не ограниченный, что на собственном опыте (как и положено буддисту), познали свои прошлые жизни и существование адов, и теперь вещаете мне о том, о чём действительно знаете, а не просто верите, правда же? 




> Какое место в вашем мировозрении занимают физические законы, например закон гравитации?
> Я например в него верю, потому что он доказывается практикой.
> А вы наверное не верите? Тогда оторвитесь от Земли и полетайте.


Вам сюда

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Никаких проблем, правда? : ))


Вам где-то прямое указание привидилось, как и предыдущие унижения? Тема вообще-то о том, что тот кто реально знает, что такое Буддизм, так это Учитель, а не психиатр и не священник. Как второй не мог вывести реальное понятие, так и третий не мог увидеть действительные соответствия. И совсем тема не про некую ценность психологии для узкого круга людей.

----------


## Юй Кан

Кому чего привиделось -- тому привиделось. В частности, про то, что тема -- "не про некую ценность психологии для узкого круга людей", а, знач, о том, что "кто-то реально знает, что такое Буддизм" и готов тут всем доказывать, что это -- именно Учитель, а не кто другой, третий или четвёртый. : )
А о психиатрах -- к Дондупу: он по психиатрии аж две книжки прочитал...

----------

Aion (21.06.2010), Иван Ран (21.06.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> ... что на собственном опыте (как и положено буддисту), познали...


А если уж есть повод оторваться от теоретического обоснования самости в буддизме (я бы уточнил, что в Махаяне) и взглянуть на практический опыт, то легко обнаруживается, что и в буддизме, и во всех других религиях реализована практика взращивания этой самой самости до немыслимых высот. Собственно, следовало бы признать, что при всем изобилии в любой религии учений о сострадании, самопожертвовании, заботе о ближнем и дальнем, любви не только к другу, но и даже к врагу.... в большинстве случаев именно на практике основой религиозного единения людей является потребность в самоукреплении, потребность в обретении дополнительных ресурсов для самоутверждения СЕБЯ над ДРУГИМИ. Отсюда именно среди религиозных догматиков столь естественным образом наблюдается презрение к инакомыслию и нетерпимость к любым формам проведения параллелей между "различными" учениями. Именно в религиозных "общежитиях" наблюдается ДЕМОНСТРАЦИЯ ЛИЧНОГО знания до момента возникночвения способности демонстрировать персональное понимание. 

Попробуй побороться (поспорить) с ЭГО, в основе которого провозглашается отсутствие этого самого ЭГО вовсе, отсутствие самости как таковой - (если кто заметил...) тебя объявили несведущим дураком еще до того, как стали с тобой разговаривать или попытались тебя понять. Вот это на практике...  :Smilie:  Вот это Самость в ее Самом практическом проявлении.

----------

Joy (21.06.2010), Иван Ран (21.06.2010), Чженсинь (03.07.2010)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Попробуй побороться (поспорить) с ЭГО, в основе которого провозглашается отсутствие этого самого ЭГО


Тсс! Об этой уловке эго нельзя на буддийском форуме говорить, она же в основе всей системы  :Smilie:

----------


## К Дордже

> ...Ведь буддизм, в отличии от всех учений, единственный, содержит истину об освобождении...


И вы правда так думаете??? моя плакаль  :Cry: 




> ... объясните, пожалуйста: mahātman, paramātman, śuddhātman в Māhayānasūtrālaṃkāra - это чаво такое?
> Истинная самость:
> Асанга





> Согласно Йогачаре, сознание можно поделить на восемь уровней. К этим уровням относят шесть видов сознания, известных нам по сутрам первоначального буддизма, а именно: сознание зрения, сознание слуха, сознание обоняния, сознание вкуса, сознание осязания, сознание-интеллект.


Вообщето в народе шестым чувством называют интуицию, а не "сознание-интеллект". 5 чувств и к ним приписали ещё интеллект(Ум), зачем? А где Разум, Эго? Или всё в кучу свалили обобщив ум-разум-эго в "сознание-интеллект"?



> К ним добавляется понятие об омрачённом сознании (санскр. kliṣṭamanovijñāna, тиб. nyon mongs pa'i yid kyi rnam shes – омрачённое сознание, омрачённое различение, загрязнённое сознание), другими словами, это сознание индивидуального "я". Его также называют сознанием цепляния. Этим сознанием человек воспринимает себя, как индивидуальность.


Ну вот и Эго появилось...  :Wink:  а где Разум? (учитывая, что буддхи-йога это йога разума).



> Наконец, для объяснения источника уровней сознания живых существ, и механизма перерождения в Сансаре, и того, как проявляется карма, в Йогачаре вводится понятие сознания-хранилища. Согласно воззрениям этой школы, все явления иллюзорны и возникают, как кармические проявления из фундаментального сознания-хранилища (санскр. ālayavijñāna, тиб. kun gzhi'i rnam par shes pa, kun gzhi rnam shes, букв. сознание-хранилище). Алая-виджняна хранит кармические отпечатки (санскр. vāsanā, тиб. bag chags, букв. отпечаток) сформированного опыта всех существ в виде "семян" (санскр. bīja, тиб. sa bon). Алая-виджняна является условием для функционирования нашего сознания цепляния, а то, в свою очередь, принимая участие в поведении существ, формирует новые кармические отпечатки в сознании-хранилище. В целом, мы имеем дело с потоком различных уровней сознания. Целью йогической практики, ведущей к личному Освобождению, является остановка и прекращение действия сформированного опыта, что в учении Йогачары сравнивается с непрорастанием семян и с опустошением сознания-хранилища от семян – носителей кармической информации. Алая-виджняна признаётся йогачаринами фундаментальным сознанием (санскр. mūlavijñāna), все остальные виды сознания происходят от этого фундаментального сознания. Согласно Асанге, алая-виджняна – это такой же динамический и обусловленный феномен, как и любой другой тип сознания. Сознанию-хранилищу приписывается функция запоминания и временного хранения разнообразных кармических данных, и оно непостижимо для обычных людей.


Здесь, наверное, под понятием "Алая-виджняна" имеется ввиду всё тонкое тело (включающее ум-разум-эго), в котором хранятся и прорастают кармические семена, а потом проявляются в физическом теле. Ну а практика предназначена для сжигания кармических семян.
p.s. напридумывают всякие запутанные понятия, а потом разбирайся что они имели ввиду  :Wink: 



> Очищенная от клеш (санскр. kleśa, тиб. nyon mongs pa – клеша, загрязнение), алая-виджняна перестаёт быть потоком сознания и трансформируется в истинную природу, в абсолютную реальность (санскр. pariniṣpanna-svabhāva), это соответствует достижению Освобождения. Паринишпанна – это уровень совершенной мудрости, присущей всем буддам.


Наверное здесь имелось ввиду что-то типа "радужного тела", как процесс очищения.



> Йогачара утверждает, что с помощью йогической практики можно достичь абсолютной истинной реальности. В одном из трактатов Будды Майтреи, который называется "Махаянасутраланкара" (санскр. māhayānasūtrālaṃkāra, тиб. theg pa chen po mdo sde’i rgyan, букв. "Украшение из сутр Махаяны") говорится о Великом Я (санскр. mahātman), Высшем Я (санскр. paramātman), Чистом Я (санскр. śuddhātman). Следует понимать, что речь здесь идёт не о некой абсолютной сущности, имеющей какие-либо личностные характеристики, а об истинной сущности, об Истинном Я, которое не что иное, как природа Будды.


Термины "махатма", "параматма", если я не ошибаюсь  :Smilie: , являются индуистскими, и что они делают в буддизме? Плагиат???
Примерное индуистское определение терминов:
Махатма - сознание человека, достигшее Нирваны ещё при жизни (физически живёт, а сознание уже в Нирване). Аналог архата (имхо)
Параматма - Сверхдуша (сверхсознание), Бог в сердце. Проявляет себя как Совесть. Некоторые делают такую аналогию: На одном дереве сидят две птицы, душа(сознание) и сверхдуша(сверхсознание), и вторая следит за первой.




> Нет, у животных ограниченное сознание чтобы постичь глубоко причинно следственный закон.


И это совсем не мешает им прекрасно жить и размножаться. Ими полностью управляют инстинкты, т.е. Сверхсознание. И при этом карма не нарабатывается, в противном случае они никогда бы не выбрались из мира животных (они же там поедают друг друга). А у нас есть минимум выбора и карма нарабатывается...




> Потому с моей стороны было всего лишь показано, что в методах работы буддийских наставников есть много чего, что уже усвоено и будет ещё усваиваться психологами.


Согласен. И не только у буддийских...



> При этом ещё раз: чистая Дхарма, по умолчанию, круче любой сферы мирской деятельности. : )


А с какими ещё Дхармами(учениями) вы знакомы? учитывая ваше утверждение: "Всё познаётся в сравнении"...




> Совершенно верно. Говоря точнее - на представление о собственном независимом, самосущем "я", что и есть неведение.
> Итак, еще раз:
> сообщение об адах (в любой традиции) обращено к ложной самости человека, к чему-то, реально не существующему. При этом обращаются к ней так, будто она есть.
> Что же это, как не манипуляция?
> Ведь прежде мы определили манипуляцию как то, что основано на обмане.


А к чему обращено сообщение, например, гидрометцентра о том что завтра будет дождь, или сообщение астрологов что к нам летит комета. Конечно здесь может быть манипулирование, но скорее всего здесь просто сообщение о реальном положении вещей.

----------

Joy (21.06.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А к чему обращено сообщение, например, гидрометцентра о том что завтра будет дождь, или сообщение астрологов что к нам летит комета. Конечно здесь может быть манипулирование, но скорее всего здесь просто сообщение о реальном положении вещей.


В существовании кометы и погоды любой может удостовериться на собственном опыте в любой момент.
Ады - метафизический объект, в этом разница.

----------


## Иван Ран

> В существовании кометы и погоды любой может удостовериться на собственном опыте в любой момент.
> Ады - метафизический объект, в этом разница.


Щас вам расскажут, что в буддизме нет метафизики ))

----------

Aion (21.06.2010), Чиффа (21.06.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Совершенно верно. Говоря точнее - на представление о собственном независимом, самосущем "я", что и есть неведение.
> 
> Итак, еще раз:
> сообщение об адах (в любой традиции) обращено к ложной самости человека, к чему-то, реально не существующему. При этом обращаются к ней так, будто она есть.
> Что же это, как не манипуляция?
> Ведь прежде мы определили манипуляцию как то, что основано на обмане.


Отрицать относительную истину опираясь только на абсолютную - значит ложно понимать Дхарму.
Клеветать на Учителей и канонические тексты - значит накапливать скверну.

----------


## Dondhup

"И вы правда так думаете??? моя плакаль"

Будте добры приведите ссылки на канонические БУДДИЙКИЕ тексты в которых говориться что каким либо иным путем кроме Учения Будды можно достичь освобождения.
А потом вместе "поплачем".

----------

Joy (21.06.2010), Леонид Ш (21.06.2010)

----------


## К Дордже

> В существовании кометы и погоды любой может удостовериться на собственном опыте в любой момент.
> Ады - метафизический объект, в этом разница.


Опять же всё упирается в "собственный опыт"....
Комету без телескопа тоже врядли кто увидит (если она далеко), а метеориты вообще не видны (за редким исключением). Потухшую звезду Нибиру тоже никто не видел до определённого момента, даже через телескопы, а она крутилась недалеко от солнечной системы...
Телескоп - это прибор для достижения опыта (видения).
Также и про ады, нужен прибор/метод/способности чтобы проверить существование адов. А пока у нас его нет, тогда придётся верить на слово наиболее авторитетным ламам/йогинам, которые проверили это на собственном опыте.

----------


## Dondhup

> В существовании кометы и погоды любой может удостовериться на собственном опыте в любой момент.
> Ады - метафизический объект, в этом разница.


Животные тоже метафизические объект?
И их страдания например на бойне тоже метафизические?

А страдания ребенка в утробе матери которого отравляют или разрывают на части во время аборта?

Если кто то не может увидеть страдания живых существ адах, это не значить что ады не существуют. 
Хотя Вы вместе местными атеистами договорились до того что часть Учения Будды - манипуляция.

----------


## Dondhup

> _"Размышляя о страданиях дурной участи,сопоставляйте с ними примеры из нынешней жизни,думая: 'Ежели трудно вытерпеть одни сутки,сунув руки в горящие угли,побыть столько же времени голым в ледяной пещере в зимний мороз,не есть и не пить несколько дней,стерпеть укусы пчёл и прочих насекомых,то как я перенесу страдания горячих и холодных адов,прет и животных,проглатывающих друг друга живьём и т.д.?!', - и созерцайте до тех пор,пока душа не содрагнётся от ужаса,не устрашится"._ 
> 
>     Чже Цонкапа


Использование термина "душа" - ошибка переводчика.

----------


## Dondhup

> Спасибо.
> То есть сообщение об адах обращено к чувству страха.
> А на что опирается это чувство?


Вы неправильную логическиу цепочку выстриваете.

Если ады не существует на относительно уровне, то это манипулирование.
Если аду  сущесвуют в силу причин и условий - то это предупреждение с целью не допустить рождения подводимых в адах. Из любви и сострадание.

----------

Joy (21.06.2010)

----------


## К Дордже

> "И вы правда так думаете??? моя плакаль"
> 
> Будте добры приведите ссылки на канонические БУДДИЙКИЕ тексты в которых говориться что каким либо иным путем кроме Учения Будды можно достичь освобождения.
> А потом вместе "поплачем".


Вы смеётесь?  :Big Grin:  Такое врядли напишут в канонических текстах. А если раньше и было написано, то скорее всего убрали. В буддизме тоже политика есть, и борьба за "аудиторию" тоже есть. Даже внутри четырёх школ также есть разногласия.
Лучше вспоминайте слова Будды Шакьямуни, что все методы, которые он озвучил, это всего лишь горсть листьев в кулаке. А есть ещё целый лес...

----------

Читтадхаммо (21.06.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Забавно читать что учение о возможности рождения в адах - это низкий уровень
Кто из присутствующих в теме уверен что он туда точно не попадет?

----------


## Dondhup

> Вы смеётесь?  Такое врядли напишут в канонических текстах. А если раньше и было написано, то скорее всего убрали. В буддизме тоже политика есть, и борьба за "аудиторию" тоже есть. Даже внутри четырёх школ также есть разногласия.
> Лучше вспоминайте слова Будды Шакьямуни, что все методы, которые он озвучил, это всего лишь горсть листьев в кулаке. А есть ещё целый лес...


Я неоднократно встречал слова о том что только практика Дхармы ведет к освобождению и ни слова о том что существуют какие то иные метода кроме дарованных Буддой.

Вы тексты класса Ламрим одной из 4 линий изучали?

----------

Joy (21.06.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Такое врядли напишут в канонических текстах.


И что вы тут забыли, раз считаете, что Учителя лгуны?

----------

Dondhup (21.06.2010), Joy (21.06.2010)

----------


## К Дордже

> Я неоднократно встречал слова о том что только практика Дхармы ведет к освобождению и ни слова о том что существуют какие то иные метода кроме дарованных Буддой.
> Вы тексты класса Ламрим одной из 4 линий изучали?


Ну это только слова, а на многочисленные факты посмотреть не хотите, поизучать не только учение Будды?
Ламрим Цже Цонкапы читал, и методы там описанные очень хорошие. И что? Разве этим писанием познание духовной жизни заканчивается?

----------


## К Дордже

> И что вы тут забыли, раз считаете, что Учителя лгуны?


А кто сказал что они лгуны? Было высказано что такое врядли напишут. Вы Будду Шакьямуни лучше послушайте... а потом делайте высказывания.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А кто сказал что они лгуны? Было высказано что такое врядли напишут. Вы Будду Шакьямуни лучше послушайте... а потом делайте высказывания.


Вам смысл слова "врядли" разжевывать что-ли?

----------


## Чиффа

Суммарно: 
1. Уважаемый буддийский священник, этнический буддист в своей работе пишет о буддизме как о реализации Самости. Пишет для психологов, знакомых как с буддизмом, так и с аналитической психологией К.Г. Юнга.
2. Уважаемый дзогченпа и аналитический психолог Лев Аркадьевич Хегай оставляет свой комментарий (с позиции аналитической психологии и пользуясь ее терминами) к тексту.
3. Уважаемые участники буддийского форума начинают указывать, совершенно справедливо , что это не есть Дхарма  (что, как мне кажется, и ежу понятно), постепенно скатываются до обсуждения личностей, психологов  и психологии как науки вообще, а именно манипулирования (делая методологическую ошибку - смешивая метод, цель и мотив).
4. Тема перестает развиваться  конструктивно. Те участники, с которыми можно вести дискуссию, просто уходят из темы; те, кто не в состоянии дискутировать без переходов на личности и пьяных сантехников василичей (кстати, где он, наш метафизический герой? ),  не интересны как собеседники в силу непреодолимых особенностей мышления.

----------

Joy (21.06.2010), Тарасова (01.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Пишет для психологов...







> (кстати, где он, наш метафизический герой? )


 Бухает, куда ему до самостей то.

----------


## Dondhup

> Ну это только слова, а на многочисленные факты посмотреть не хотите, поизучать не только учение Будды?
> Ламрим Цже Цонкапы читал, и методы там описанные очень хорошие. И что? Разве этим писанием познание духовной жизни заканчивается?


Спасибо "по изучал" уже. А Вы батенька не буддист.

----------


## К Дордже

> Вам смысл слова "врядли" разжевывать что-ли?


Нашли к чему придраться.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dondhup

"1. Уважаемый буддийский священник, этнический буддист в своей работе пишет о буддизме как о реализации Самости. Пишет для психологов, знакомых как с буддизмом, так и с аналитической психологией К.Г. Юнга."

Согласно Ламриму если комментарий противоречит Слову Будды - его необходимо отбросить.

"2. Уважаемый дзогченпа и аналитический психолог Лев Аркадьевич Хегай оставляет свой комментарий (с позиции аналитической психологии и пользуясь ее терминами) к тексту."
3. Уважаемые участники буддийского форума начинают указывать, совершенно справедливо , что это не есть Дхарма  (что, как мне кажется, и ежу понятно), постепенно скатываются до обсуждения личностей, психологов  и психологии как науки вообще, а именно манипулирования (делая методологическую ошибку - смешивая метод, цель и мотив).
4. Тема перестает развиваться  конструктивно. Те участники, с которыми можно вести дискуссию, просто уходят из темы; те, кто не в состоянии дискутировать без переходов на личности и пьяных сантехников василичей (кстати, где он, наш метафизический герой? ),  не интересны как собеседники в силу непреодолимых особенностей мышления.[/QUOTE]

Если есть желания тратить свое время на изучение аналитичность психологии и прочего то ради бога. Но заниматься пропагандой на БФ анти-буддистских взглядов вряд ли стоит.

----------


## К Дордже

> Спасибо "по изучал" уже. А Вы батенька не буддист.


Может быть, не знаю. Но по крайней мере то что я не фанат, это я знаю. 
 :Wink:

----------

Тарасова (01.07.2010)

----------


## Чиффа

*Dondhup*
 Откройте, пожалуйста, первую страницу треда, кликните по ссылке, внимательно прочитайте статью и комментарий к ней, и приведите мне дословно * взятые из статьи слова Будды и комментарий на них.*  Пожалуйста, с указанием на то, где автор неправ, и почему это, по Вашему мнению, так.
А так же, пожалуйста, найдите цитаты, которые доказывали бы "антибуддийскость" этой статьи.

----------

Тарасова (01.07.2010)

----------


## Чиффа

И еще раз *Dondhup:* Вы неоднократно говорите об увлечении психологией. Я прошу не путать увлечение с профессиональной деятельностью. 
В чем разница? Когда я на работе, то не выбираю, с кем мне общаться, а с кем - нет. Если я оказываюсь не в состоянии понять и сформулировать проблему клиента, а потом еще и работать с ним над этой проблемой на том уровне, который ему (клиенту) доступен - я непрофессионал. Увлечение может быть профессиональным, но оно не обязывает увлекающегося работать, и работать качественно независимо от своих собственный симпатий и антипатий. Поэтому профессиональный психолог, если он специалист, просто ОБЯЗАН развивать осознанность и равностность. В какой духовной традиции он это делает - это уже его выбор.  И есть осознанная необходимость интегрировать собственные духовные убеждения и профессиональную сферу, потому что человек стремится к целостности. Есть профессии, которые отвергаются буддистами.  Психология к ним не относится.

----------

Тарасова (01.07.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Почитал я и статью и комментарий.
Слова Будды не увидел ни там ни там. Есть простой прямой путь - слушать наставления Учителей и комментарии помогающие понять Слово Будды не будучи переполненной водой чашкой, отбросив и психологию и обывательские ценности.

Но обрати внимание - в данной теме отрицаются
- существование нижних миров
- учение о законе кармы и учение о нижних мирах (при большой вероятности попадания в ады и прочие дурные места) называется манипулированием.
И ты ставишь спасибо.....

----------


## Dondhup

> Может быть, не знаю. Но по крайней мере то что я не фанат, это я знаю.


Тогда все Учителя такие как Ламы Цонкапа, Падмасабхава, Миларепа - фанаты, лучше буду с ними  :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

"Самость –  «не только центр, но также и вся окружность»"
Отголоски непонимания Ваджраяны? :Smilie: )

----------


## Pavel

> Забавно читать что учение о возможности рождения в адах - это низкий уровень
> Кто из присутствующих в теме уверен что он туда точно не попадет?


Я уверен, что ад это не лизание раскаленных шаров, не бегание от одних ворот до других по раскаленным углям, не кипение в котлах, не подвешивание кем-то кого-то на крючьях и главное не все это вместе взятое на протяжении бесконечно долгого времени...

И что дало Вам знание о том, кто он, этот из присутствующих в теме, не считает ад таковым, как он описан в древних текстах?

----------


## Pavel

> Использование термина "душа" - ошибка переводчика.


Doundhup, это Ваша ошибка понимать слово "душа" в данном контексте как нечто, противоречащее идеям буддизма.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тогда все Учителя такие как Ламы Цонкапа, Падмасабхава, Миларепа - фанаты, лучше буду с ними


Истинно-верующие люди всех религий в чем-то схожи между собой.

...если б кто мне доказал, что Христос вне истины, и действительно было бы, что истина вне Христа, то мне лучше хотелось бы оставаться со Христом, нежели с истиной.
Ф.М. Достоеский

----------

Aion (22.06.2010), Pavel (22.06.2010), Won Soeng (22.06.2010), Иван Ран (22.06.2010), Тарасова (01.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2010), Чиффа (26.06.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Истинно-верующие люди всех религий в чем-то схожи между собой.
> 
> ...если б кто мне доказал, что Христос вне истины, и действительно было бы, что истина вне Христа, то мне лучше хотелось бы оставаться со Христом, нежели с истиной.
> Ф.М. Достоеский


"Платон мне друг, но истина дороже"....

----------

К Дордже (22.06.2010), Чженсинь (03.07.2010)

----------


## AlexТ

> Я уверен, что ад это не лизание раскаленных шаров, не бегание от одних ворот до других по раскаленным углям, не кипение в котлах, не подвешивание кем-то кого-то на крючьях и главное не все это вместе взятое на протяжении бесконечно долгого времени...
> 
> И что дало Вам знание о том, кто он, этот из присутствующих в теме, не считает ад таковым, как он описан в древних текстах?


В этом мире, в раю и в аду есть:

Орган зрения и видимость. Орган уха и звук. Орган носа и запах. Орган языка и вкус. Орган чувствительного тела и осязаемое. Ум и обьект ума.

Все другое, концепциальзации.  Как нет в "абсолютном" смысле машин, компьютера, людей, то нет и котелков, лизание раскаленых шаров и т.д.. Это все концепции, как в этой жизни так и в той.

----------


## Pavel

> В этом мире, в раю и в аду есть:
> 
> Орган зрения и видимость. Орган уха и звук. Орган носа и запах. Орган языка и вкус. Орган чувствительного тела и осязаемое. Ум и обьект ума.
> 
> Все другое, концепциальзации.  Как нет в "абсолютном" смысле машин, компьютера, людей, то нет и котелков, лизание раскаленых шаров и т.д.. Это все концепции, как в этой жизни так и в той.


Не понимаю, что Вы этим хотели сказать. Может быть "эта жизнь" и "та жизнь" не являются концепциями, а может быть можно высказать концепцию "о лизании раскаленных шаров в раю" все на том же относительном уровне...

Бесконечные отмазывания от сути вопроса путем перевода разговора на обсуждение двух истин (абсолютной и относительной) - наскучившая уловка буддийствующих философов.

----------


## AlexТ

Эта и та жизнь это концепцуальная "истина", это непонимание происходящего.

В абсолютной истине,  нет обьектов этого мира, ни обьектов того мира.

Вообще нужно не забывать что сознание существует только один настоящий момент и перерождается от момента-к-момента.  Нету "Я" которое перерождается от момента-к-моменту, нечего говорит об светских концепциях о "смерти" или телесного рождения.


Процесс развертывается, и ложные взгляды убеждают в существовании машин, деревьев, компьютеров, людей, демоновв, адских костров, небесных замков,  и т.д.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Я уверен, что ад это не лизание раскаленных шаров, не бегание от одних ворот до других по раскаленным углям, не кипение в котлах, не подвешивание кем-то кого-то на крючьях и главное не все это вместе взятое на протяжении бесконечно долгого времени...
> 
> И что дало Вам знание о том, кто он, этот из присутствующих в теме, не считает ад таковым, как он описан в древних текстах?


ад - это плохое окружение (хранители, которые с детства у каждого свои) и давящий пресс под дырявом колпаком. 
как грится ..... какие шутки, когда по *ую в желудке?

----------


## Aleksey L.

религия - результат заблуждений, нагроможденных на протяжении человеческой истории

----------


## Pavel

> Эта и та жизнь это концепцуальная "истина", это непонимание происходящего.
> 
> В абсолютной истине,  нет обьектов этого мира, ни обьектов того мира.
> 
> Вообще нужно не забывать что сознание существует только один настоящий момент и перерождается от момента-к-момента.  Нету "Я" которое перерождается от момента-к-моменту, нечего говорит об светских концепциях о "смерти" или телесного рождения.
> 
> 
> Процесс развертывается, и ложные взгляды убеждают в существовании машин, деревьев, компьютеров, людей, демоновв, адских костров, небесных замков,  и т.д.


Если устранить привязанность к концепции возникновения концепций, то на простом опыте становится очевидно, что взгляд о существующей машине и различение своей личной машины от чужих, не принадлежащих мне машин - верная концепция, основанная на личном и ОБЩЕСТВЕННОМ опыте, а не на неведении и слепой вере в концепции, переведенные в печатный текст святых писаний. Зачем же Вы все в одну кучу замешиваете и представления о личных машинах, и ады с бесконечными во времени персональными муками? Что полезного Вам дал такой замес кроме привычки фарисействовать - говорить так, а поступать иначе (говорить, что денег никаких и я нет на самом деле, но требовать себе увеличения зарплаты)?   :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> религия - результат заблуждений, нагроможденных на протяжении человеческой истории


Думаю, что все-таки несколько сложнее.... Заблуждений у человека много, а вот область мысли, которая освещается религиозным знанием, достаточно узкая и единообразная для всего многообразия религий. 

Думаю, что прежде всего это объясняется единой потребностью - есть потребность в неком понимании и осознавании определенной области мироустройства, вот и возникает благоприятная почва для зарождения религиозного знания. 

Однако, думаю, что и этого не достаточно. И главное, что необходимо для появления религии - это появление церковного института. Есть Церковь - есть религия. А вот тут можно опять вернуться к главной потребности объединения людей в некую потенциальную силу под названием Церковь или Сангха.

----------


## AlexТ

> Если устранить привязанность к концепции возникновения концепций, то на простом опыте становится очевидно, что взгляд о существующей машине и различение своей личной машины от чужих, не принадлежащих мне машин - верная концепция, основанная на личном и ОБЩЕСТВЕННОМ опыте,


A вот нет так. То что мы думаем под "обществом" и "я в обществе" это только мысли, фантазии. И исходя из этих мыслей, появляются другие идеи о "собствености, и т.д.".





> а не на неведении и слепой вере в концепции, переведенные в печатный текст святых писаний. Зачем же Вы все в одну кучу замешиваете и представления о личных машинах, и ады с бесконечными во времени персональными муками? Что полезного Вам дал такой замес кроме привычки фарисействовать - говорить так, а поступать иначе (говорить, что денег никаких и я нет на самом деле, но требовать себе увеличения зарплаты)?


Говорится об анатта, и о том что не надо придумывать концепции которые потом отрицаются.


Может ли быть смерть сына безплодной женьщины или треугольник с двумя углами? Просто игра слов. 

Тоже самое с концепциями об этом, или ином  мире со всех входящем в него.



Когда тело лежит в постели, в адском котелке, или сидит в кресле, или стоит в парке, разпознание прикосновения через тактильное орган чувство разпознает: шершавость или гладкость, тяжелость или легкость, мягкость или твердость, тепло или холод, и давление. 

Разпознание прикосновения через тактильный орган чувств сам по себе не знает что: « _я лежу  в роскошной или обычной постели,  или на грязной земле, или еще хуже - в адском котелке. Сижу я в кресле Мерседеса или Жигули. Сижу я в роскошном или бедном, красивом или некрасивом кресле. Стою или хожу в своем или чужом парке. Я держу золото или дешевый камешек.  и.т.д.»
_
Разпознание видиния через орган зрения разпознает только цвет. Само видиние не знает «_я вижу роскошную или обычную постель. Я вижу демона или ангела. Я вижу Мерседес или Жигули. Я вижу красивое или некрасивое сиденье. Я вижу красивый или некрасивый  дом, сад, человек. Много или мало налички, кучу золота,  составной  обьект, итд._»

Даже когда допустим кто то или что то наносит телу повреждение, тактильный орган чувств сам по себе не знает что «_меня демоны бьют, режут, я упал и поцарапал коленко, итд_». Просто разпознается тактильные разпознание и телесная боль (_kāya-dukkha-vedanā_).  Разпознание видиния через орган зрения разпознает только цвет. Само видиние не знает «я вижу нападающего, жертву, оружие преступления, повреждение, несчастный случай, аварию, итд»

Когда тело прикосаетса к чему то приятному, разпознание прикосновение через тактильный орган чувств сам по себе не знает что «_я соприкасаюсь с чем то хорошим, престижным,..._». Просто сознается тактильные сознание и телесное приятное ощущение (_kāya-sukkha-vedanā_). Разпознание видиния через орган зрения разпознает только цвет. Само видиние не знает «я вижу красивую девушку, мальчика, собаку, кошку, приятный и желаный предмет  итд.»

Орган вкуса разпознает только вкус. Само вкушание не знает: «_я питаюсь дорогой пищей из высшего ресторана или я питаюсь дешевой едой. Или что я глотаю раскаленый шар в аду._». Разпознание видиния через орган зрения разпознает только цвет. Само видиние не знает «_я вижу дорогую или дешевую пищу. Красивая или некрасивая пища в этом или том блюде_.»

Орган нюхания (нос) разпознает только запахи. Само нюхание не знает «_та роза приятно пахнет, или та куча отходов в аду плохо пахнет_.» Разпознание видиния через орган зрения разпознает только цвет. Само видиние не знает «то роза, а то куча отходов».

Понятия «кровать, машина, кресло, деньги, парк, лес, отходы, человек, животное, цветок и т.д.»  различаются и называются только самим умом. Они как мышление, входят в (dhammārammana) которое познается умом. 

*Так чем мы можем воистину владеть? Где ад, рай, или земля?*


Есть орган зрения, цвет, и сознание глаза. Орган слуха, звук, и сознание уха. Орган обоняния, запах, и сознание носа. Орган вкушания, вкус, и сознание языка. Тактильный орган чувств, осязаемость, и сознание тела. Способность думать, обьект ума, и сознание ума.

Видиние (сознание глаза) обуславлевается органом зрения, видимым (цвет), и вниманием к цвету. Видиние появляется с контактом (чувствительной материей  глаза, цвета и сознания глаза), с ощущением цвета, с разпознаванием цвета и формы, с вниманием и волей к цвету. Видиние это умственая (nāma) реальность, которaя является совокупностью сознания, Сфера Ума и Элемент сознания глаза. Приятное, неприятное или нейтральное ощущение (vedanā) видиния это умственая реальность которая является совокупностью ощущения, сфера идей (dhammāyatana) и элемент идей (dhammadhātu). Цвет это материальное (rūpa) качество, которое является совокупностью материи, сфера видимого обьекта, и видимый обьективный элемент. Прошлое видиние уже не существует.
Прошлое видиние уже не существует. Будущее видиние еще не существует. Только настоящий момент видиния есть. Видиние не приходит из какогото склада, и не идет никуда в накопление на будущее после прекращения. Настоящий момент видиния не является абсолютно идентичным прошлым и будущим моментам видиния. Способность видеть не может контролировать цвет который приходит. Никто не контролирует видиние, это просто обусловленый процесс идущий причино-следственым путем. Когда есть видимое разпознаное как «красивое», в тот момент и тогда, нету разпознавание видимого как «некрасивое». Когда есть видимое разпознаное как «некрасивое», в тот момент и тогда, нету разпознавание видимого как «красивое». Наслаждение видиния это приятные чувства возникающие на основе видиния.  Недостаток видиния это неприятные чувства, боль, изменчивость, и непостоянство счастья  возникающие на основе видиния.  Выход из затруднения является прекращением всего влечения, заинтересованости, страсти и цепляния к видинию. 

Слышание (сознание уха)  обуславлевается органом слышания, звуком, и вниманием к звуку. Слышание появляется с контактом (чувствительной материей  уха, звука и сознания уха), с ощущением звука, с разпознаванием звука, с вниманием и волей к звуку. Слышaние это умственая реальность, которая является совокупностью сознания, Сфера Ума и элемент сознания уха.  Приятное, неприятное или нейтральное ощущение звука это умственая реальность которая является совокупностью ощущения, сфера идей и элемент идей. Обьективный звук это материальное качество, которое является совокупностью материи, сфера звука и звуковой элемент. Прошлое слышание уже не существует. Будущее слышание еще не существует. Только настоящий момент слышания есть. Слышание не приходит из какогото склада, и не идет никуда в накопление на будущее после прекращения. Настоящий момент слышания не является абсолютно идентичным прошлым и будущим моментам слышания. Способность слышать не может контролировать звук который приходит. Никто не контролирует слышание, это просто обусловленый процесс идущий причино-следственым путем. Когда есть разпознание звука как “скрипучий”, в тот момент и тогда, нету разпознавание звука как “нежный”. Когда есть разпознание звука как “ нежный ”, в тот момент и тогда, нету разпознавание звука как “ скрипучий ”. Наслаждение слышания это приятные чувства возникающие на основе слышания.  Недостаток слышания это неприятные чувства, боль, изменчивость, и непостоянство счастья  возникающие на основе слышания.  Выход из затруднения является прекращением всего влечения, заинтересованости, страсти и цепляния к слышанию.
Обоняние (сознание носа) обуславлевается органом обоняния, запахом, и вниманием к запаху.Обоняние появляется с контактом (чувствительной материей носа, запаха и сознания носа) с ощущением запаха, с разпознаванием запаха, с вниманием и волей к запаху. Обоняние это умственая реальность, которая является совокупностью сознания, Сфера Ума и элемент сознания носа . Приятное, неприятное или нейтральное ощущение запаха это умственая реальность которая является совокупностью ощущения, сфера идей и элемент идей. Обьективный запах это материальное качество, которое является совокупностью материи, сфера запаха и элемент запаха. Прошлое обоняние уже не существует. Будущее обоняние еще не существует. Только настоящий момент обоняния есть. Обоняние не приходит из какогото склада, и не идет никуда в накопление на будущее после прекращения. Настоящий момент обоняния не является абсолютно идентичным прошлым и будущим моментам обоняния. Способность нюхать не может контролировать запах который приходит. Никто не контролирует обоняние, это просто обусловленый процесс идущий причино-следственым путем. Когда есть разпознание запаха как “приятное”, в тот момент и тогда, нету разпознавание запаха как “неприятное”. Когда есть разпознание запаха как “неприятное”, в тот момент и тогда, нету разпознавание запаха как “приятное”. Наслаждение обоняния это приятные чувства возникающие на основе обоняния.  Недостаток обоняния это неприятные чувства, боль, изменчивость, непостоянство счастья  возникающие на основе обоняния.  Выход из затруднения является прекращением всего влечения, заинтересованости, страсти и цепляния к обонянию.

Вкушание (сознание языка)  обуславлевается органом вкуса, вкусом, и вниманием к вкусу. Вкушание появляется с контактом (чувствительной материей языка, вкуса и сознания языка), с ощущением вкуса, с разпознаванием вкуса, с вниманием и волей к вкусу. Вкушание (вкуса) это  умственая реальность, которая является совокупностью сознания, Сфера Ума и Элемент сознания языка.  Приятное, неприятное или нейтральное ощущение вкуса это умственая реальность которая является совокупностью ощущения, сфера идей и элемент идей. Обьективный источник вкуса это материальное качество сцепления и тд, которое является совокупностью материи, сфера вкусового обьекта и элемент вкусового обьекта.
Прошлое вкушание уже не существует. Будущее вкушание еще не существует. Только настоящий момент вкушания есть. Вкушание не приходит из какогото склада, и не идет никуда в накопление на будущее после прекращения. Настоящий момент вкушания не является абсолютно идентичным прошлым и будущим моментам вкушания. Способность вкушать не может контролировать вкус который приходит. Никто не контролирует вкушание, это просто обусловленый процесс идущий причино-следственым путем. Когда есть разпознание вкуса как “вкусное”, в тот момент и тогда, нету разпознавание вкуса как “не вкусное ”. Когда есть разпознание вкуса как  “невкусное ”, в тот момент и тогда, нету разпознавание вкуса как “ вкусное ”. Наслаждение вкушания это приятные чувства возникающие на основе вкушания.  Недостаток вкушания это неприятные чувства, боль, изменчивость, непостоянство счастья  возникающие на основе вкушания.  Выход из затруднения является прекращением всего влечения, заинтересованости, страсти и цепляния к вкушанию.

Осязание обуславливается чувствительной материей тела, осязаемостью и с вниманием к осязанию. Осязание (сознание тела)  появляется с контактом (чувствительной материей тела, осязаемого и сознания тела), с ощущением осязаемости, с разпознаванием осязаемости, с вниманием и волей к осязаемости. Осязание это умственая реальность, которaя является совокупностью сознания, Сфера Ума и Элемент сознания соприкосновения.  Приятное, неприятное или нейтральное соприкосновение это умственая реальность которая является совокупностью ощущения, сфера идей и элемент идей.  Качество обьективной поверхности это материальное качество , стихия земли, огня, ветра, которая является совокупностью материи, сфера тактильного обьекта и элемент тактильного обьекта которая ощущается как (шершавость, гладкость, тяжелость, легкость, мягкость, твердость, температура (жара или холод), движение, и давление). Прошлое осязание уже не существует. Будущее осязание еще не существует. Только настоящий момент осязания есть. Осязание не приходит из какогото склада, и не идет никуда в накопление на будущее после прекращения. Настоящий момент осязания не является абсолютно идентичным прошлым и будущим моментам осязания. Способность к осязанию не может контролировать соприкосновение которое происходит. Никто не контролирует осязание, это просто обусловленый процесс идущий причино-следственым путем. Когда есть разпознание прикосновения  как “приятное”, в тот момент и тогда, нету разпознавание прикосновения как “неприятное”. Когда есть разпознание прикосновения как “неприятное”, в тот момент и тогда, нету разпознавание прикосновения как “приятное”. Наслаждение осязания это приятные чувства возникающие на основе осязания.  Недостаток осязания это неприятные чувства, боль, изменчивость, непостоянство счастья  возникающие на основе осязания.  Выход из затруднения является прекращением всего влечения, заинтересованости, страсти и цепляния к осязанию.

Умственое Познавание (интелект, абстрактное мышление) обуславливается способностью сознавать, идеей, и вниманием к идеям. Умственое Познавание появляется с умственым взаимодействием (способность думать, идея, сознание ума) с ощущением идеи, с разпознаванием идеи, с вниманием и волей к идеи. Сознание Ума (manoviññāṇa)  это умственая реальность которая является совокупностью сознания, сфера ума (manāyatana),  элемент ума и элемент сознания ума (manodhātu , manoviññāṇadhātu). Приятное, неприятное или нейтральное умственое ощущение (manovedanā) это умственая реальность которая является совокупностью ощущения, сфера идей и элемент идей, также может присутствовать тонкая материя. Страсть, отвращение, счастье или грусть это умственая реальность которая является совокупностью умственых построений, сфера идей и элемент идей. Память (хорошая или плохая) это умственое качество, умственый фактор разпознавания, который является совокупностью разпознавания, сфера идей и элемент идей.  
Прошлое умственое сознание уже не существует. Будущее умственое сознание еще не существует. Только настоящий момент умственого сознания есть. Само Умственое сознание не приходит из какогото склада, и не идет никуда в накопление на будущее после прекращения. Благие и неблагие намерения,  мудрость или заблуждения, накапливается в настоящем моменте и переходять от момента к моменту. Настоящий момент познания не является абсолютно идентичным прошлым и будущим моментам познания. Способность к умственому сознанию не может контролировать идеи которое происходят. Никто не контролирует умственое сознание, это просто обусловленый процесс идущий причино-следственым путем. Когда есть разпознание идеи как “хорошая”, в тот момент и тогда, нету разпознавание идеи как “плохая”. Когда есть разпознание идеи как “плохая”, в тот момент и тогда, нету разпознавание идеи как “ хорошая”. Наслаждение познания это приятные чувства возникающие на основе познания.  Недостаток познания это неприятные чувства, боль, изменчивость, и непостоянство счастья  возникающие на основе познания.  Выход из затруднения является прекращением всего влечения, заинтересованости, страсти и цепляния к познанию.

Пять органов чувств для пяти сознаний являются условиями: разобщения, предвозникновения, присутствия, неисчезновения, поддержки, и способность восприятия. 

Пять обьектов чувств для пяти сознаний являются условиями: предвозникновения, присутствия, неисчезновения, и объективным источником. Предыдущий ум для следующего момента ума являются условиями: Близости, смежности, отсутствия, исчезновения, (ассоциация для сопутствующих факторов) и (повторение для волевых импульсов, javana).

Прошлые совокупности уже не существуют. Будущие совокупности еще не существуют. Только в настояший момент совокупности есть. Совокупности не являются абсолютно идентичными с прошлыми или будущими совокупностями.
Совокупности не могут контролировать что происходит. Они зависят от работы органов чувств и обьектов органов чувств.

Каждый момент прошлые совокупности прекращаются и новые совокупности есть. Мир, жизнь, существо, личность, существуют только один настоящий момент, и с прошлым моментом прошлый мир прекращается.

----------


## Aion

> "Самость –  «не только центр, но также и вся окружность»"
> Отголоски непонимания Ваджраяны?)


Экспликация солярной символики:

----------


## Pavel

> A вот нет так. То что мы думаем под "обществом" и "я в обществе" это только мысли, фантазии. И исходя из этих мыслей, появляются другие идеи о "собственности, и т.д.".


Да бросьте Вы сами фантазировать. Исходя из этих представлений об обществе и собственности, появляются не другие фантазии, а нормы социального общежития и законы, их защищающие. По этой причине, если Вы усядитесь за руль моей машины без должным образом оформленного документально моего на то разрешения, то будете арестованы и посажены за решетку. Если же Вы станете милиционеру и потом судье растолковывать идею, что представление о собственности на автомобиль и существование автомобиля и "я" - это лишь фантазии и идеи, а Ваши поступки и действия не должны оцениваться на основании этих фантазий. а ответственность не должна зависеть от идей собственности, то есть шанс заменить ответственность перед судом на принудительное содержание в психушке.




> Говорится об анатта, и о том что не надо придумывать концепции которые потом отрицаются.


Так и я же Вам про то же. Не стоит выдумывать концепцию о возникновении концепций с последующим их отрицанием - жить станете правильнее и "веселее".  :Smilie: 



> Может ли быть смерть сына безплодной женьщины или треугольник с двумя углами? Просто игра слов.


Все может быть для человека, отрицающего всякие концепции.




> Разпознание видиния через орган зрения разпознает только цвет.


Вы меня конечно извините, но эту глупость про распознавание только цвета Вы давно пропагандируете, но ее даже не хочется обсуждать. Вот уж достойный пример концепции на пустом месте.




> Само видиние не знает «[I]я вижу роскошную или обычную постель.


 И эту глупость о самонезнающих зрениях, самонезнающих яблоках и прочем самонезнающем уже обсуждать не хочется. Вы что, действительно считаете, что пока Вы своему желудку не создадите концепции о том, что он уже наполнен яблоками "до верху", он будет продолжать требовать есть? Или наоборот, пока желудку не сообщить, что ему пора бы затребовать есть, пока не сгенерить концепцию о том, что есть положено в данный момент, то и голод не возникнет? Если не так, то откуда весь этот бред о незнающем зрении или незнающем желудке?




> Так чем мы можем воистину владеть? Где ад, рай, или земля?


Уж не ведаю, чем удается владеть Вам, я воистину владею своей зарплатой и не покушаюсь на Вашу зарплату. Вы же готовы наесться собственными мыслями и концепциями, а зарплату получать не в рублях, а в моментальных психических состояниях. Так и флаг Вам в руки. Будь Вы моим работником, я бы уже давно лишил Вас не только премиальных, но и отпускных, авансовых и вообще каких-либо выплат за проделанную работу лишь на том основании, что деньги не знают, что они деньги, а Вас вообще нет, т.е. нет того, кто владел бы правом на результаты своего труда и адекватно их оценивал. А раз Вас нет, то и нет моих перед Вами обязательств. Все это лишь фантазии, от которых я готов с удовольствием избавиться в любое мгновение.

----------

К Дордже (22.06.2010)

----------


## Aion

> религия - результат заблуждений, нагроможденных на протяжении человеческой истории


Крепко, однако же, марксистско-ленинские догмы укоренены в чьём-то сознании...


> Религиозный опыт абсолютен. Он несомненен. Вы можете сказать, что у вас его никогда не было, но ваш оппонент скажет: "Извините, но у меня он был". И вся ваша дискуссия тем и закончится. Неважно, что мир думает о религиозном опыте; для того, кто им владеет, - это великое сокровище, источник жизни, смысла и красоты, придающий новый блеск миру и человечеству. У него есть вера и мир. Где тот критерий, по которому вы можете решить, что эта жизнь вне закона, что этот опыт не значим, а вера - просто иллюзия? Есть ли, на самом деле, какая-нибудь лучшая истина о последних основаниях, чем та, что помогает вам жить? Вот почему я столь тщательно принимаю во внимание символы, порожденные бессознательным. Они нас попросту превозмогают, - так можно передать по-английски латинское convincere. To, что исцеляет от невроза, должно быть превозмогающе убедительным, а так как невроз слишком реален, то исцеляющий опыт должен быть в равной степени реальным. Если оставаться пессимистом, то в данном случае речь идет о весьма реальной иллюзии. Но какая разница между реальной иллюзией и помогающим религиозным опытом? Разве что чисто словесная. Вы можете сказать, что жизнь - это болезнь с очень скверным прогнозом; болезнь длится годами и заканчивается смертью. Или сказать, что нормальность представляет собой превалирующий конститутивный дефект; или что человек есть животное с фатально разросшимся мозгом. Такого сорта мышление является прерогативой ворчунов с несварением желудка. Никто не знает, каковы последние основания. Мы должны поэтому принимать их такими, какими мы их испытываем...
> 
> Карл Густав Юнг 
> Психология и религия

----------

Joy (22.06.2010), Pavel (22.06.2010), Нико (22.06.2010), Тарасова (01.07.2010), Чиффа (26.06.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Экспликация солярной символики:


Не поверю, что Юнг и мандалу сюда не приплел.

----------


## К Дордже

> Не поверю, что Юнг и мандалу сюда не приплел.


Мандалами также лечат душевные болезни.




> Истинно-верующие люди всех религий в чем-то схожи между собой.
> ...если б кто мне доказал, что Христос вне истины, и действительно было бы, что истина вне Христа, то мне лучше хотелось бы оставаться со Христом, нежели с истиной.
> Ф.М. Достоеский


Кнечно фраза сильная, но противоречивая: Кто может доказать что Христос вне Истины? И если он действительно был бы вне Истины, то Достоевский скорее всего про него и слыхом не слыхивал... и таких выводов не делал. В его понимании Христос и Истины неотделимы, вот Достоевский и готов отказаться от Истины, потому что понимает что Истина есть у Христа. Почему он выбрал именно Христа, а не захотел остаться с соседом Васей?
Это из ряда вопросов: Мог бы Бог (или Будда) создать камень который сам не может поднять?  Игра слов... и противоречия.
"...если б кто мне доказал...." .....Если бы да кабы... тогда на огороде росли бобы  :Wink:

----------


## Aion

> Не поверю, что Юнг и мандалу сюда не приплел.


Больше бы читали, меньше бы ругались))):



> Если символ самости можно описать, то анфас её будет представлен перекрестием мандалы, а сбоку мы увидим дерево: самость, изображённая в процессе роста.
> *К.Г.Юнг
> Философское дерево*


Если интересует, есть и отдельное исследование:  
Карл Густав Юнг 
Психология и алхимия
II. Символизм сновидения и его связь с алхимией
3. Символизм мандалы

----------

Тарасова (01.07.2010)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Это из ряда вопросов: Мог бы Бог (или Будда) создать камень который сам не может поднять? Игра слов... и противоречия.


Нет, фраза Достоевского о выборе. Он выбирает веру, потому что в ней находит наиболее прочную опору, потому что она возвышает его, как ничто другое в его опыте. У Достоевского проблемы с опытом (хоть и с глубоким), в плане его болезненной интерпретации.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Если интересует, есть и отдельное исследование:  
> Карл Густав Юнг 
> Психология и алхимия
> II. Символизм сновидения и его связь с алхимией
> 3. Символизм мандалы


Ну вот то самое непонимание и есть. Рисуночки увидал, узнал что там че-то воображают, а че к чему и не стал узнавать.

----------


## Aion

> Ну вот то самое непонимание и есть. Рисуночки увидал, узнал что там че-то воображают, а че к чему и не стал узнавать.


Вы о себе? Увы, ничем не могу помочь...

----------


## К Дордже

> Нет, фраза Достоевского о выборе. Он выбирает веру, потому что в ней находит наиболее прочную опору, потому что она возвышает его, как нечто другое в его опыте. У Достоевского проблемы с опытом (хоть и с глубоким), в плане его болезненной интерпретации.


Может быть и так. В хитросплетениях человеческой психики очень тяжело разобраться. А в вопросах человеческой Души и совсем невозможно...
Просто сначала я воспринял цитату Достоевского как "прямое утверждение доказать". А это оказывается был Зов Души, Вера...

----------


## Нико

> Нет, фраза Достоевского о выборе. Он выбирает веру, потому что в ней находит наиболее прочную опору, потому что она возвышает его, как нечто другое в его опыте. У Достоевского проблемы с опытом (хоть и с глубоким), в плане его болезненной интерпретации.


А вот Его Святейшество Далай-лама всё время говорит, что наша цель -- поиск истины, и, если даже в словах Будды или других великих учителей обнаружатся противоречия с открытиями современной науки, нам нужно будет сделать выбор в пользу истины, а не авторитетов.

----------

Aion (22.06.2010), Марина В (23.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2010), Чиффа (26.06.2010)

----------


## Иван Ран

> А вот Его Святейшество Далай-лама всё время говорит, что наша цель -- поиск истины, и, если даже в словах Будды или других великих учителей обнаружатся противоречия с открытиями современной науки, нам нужно будет сделать выбор в пользу истины, а не авторитетов.


Есть мнения, ссылающиеся на авторитеты, что ЕСДЛ, за такие слова, в ад попадёт ).
И потом, вы уверены что это не популизм для современных европейцев, которым религия противна? Типа вот этого шедевра

----------

Pavel (23.06.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Вы о себе? Увы, ничем не могу помочь...


Я о Юнге, который сам это написал по приведенной ссылке, что для него достаточное объяснение, что крутые ламы там что-то воображают для решения каких-то проблем. А вот если вы не понимаете Ваджраяну и очень похоже, что нехотите замечать непонимание Юнга, то вот тут ничем помочь немогу. Дальше можно не развивать эту ветку дискуссии в виду того, что Юнг не практик Ваджраяны, и его непонимание прямое следствие этого. Да и собственно перевод Тибетской книги мертвых тому доказательство, что Учителям приходиться объяснять ложные представления, которые она формирует.

----------


## Нико

> Есть мнения, ссылающиеся на авторитеты, что ЕСДЛ, за такие слова, в ад попадёт ).
> И потом, вы уверены что это не популизм для современных европейцев, которым религия противна? Типа вот этого шедевра


Что это за "мнения" и что за "авторитеты"? Не смешите мои носки  :Smilie: .

----------

Dondhup (23.06.2010), Pema Sonam (23.06.2010), Доржик (22.06.2010)

----------


## К Дордже

> А вот Его Святейшество Далай-лама всё время говорит, что наша цель -- поиск истины, и, если даже в словах Будды или других великих учителей обнаружатся противоречия с открытиями современной науки, нам нужно будет сделать выбор в пользу истины, а не авторитетов.


Всё читаю и не могу понять ваши высказывания.... Из ваших утверждений видно, что Истина находится ТОЛЬКО в словах Будды и в словах других великих учителей. А если наука говорит что-то иное или противоречащее, то надо плюнуть на науку и слушать только учителей. 
А разве наука не может говорить об Истине? Просто все пользуются разными методами и подходят к познанию Истины с разных сторон...

----------


## Aion

> Я о Юнге, который сам это написал по приведенной ссылке, что для него достаточное объяснение, что крутые ламы там что-то воображают для решения каких-то проблем. А вот если вы не понимаете Ваджраяну и очень похоже, что нехотите замечать непонимание Юнга, то вот тут ничем помочь немогу. Дальше можно не развивать эту ветку дискуссии в виду того, что Юнг не практик Ваджраяны, и его непонимание прямое следствие этого. Да и собственно перевод Тибетской книги мертвых тому доказательство, что Учителям приходиться объяснять ложные представления, которые она формирует.


Не поясните, при чём здесь Ваджраяна, перевод Тибетской книги мёртвых и переход на обсуждение моей личности? К Вашему сведению, Юнг имел обширнейший материал о мандалах. Вот что он пишет в вышеупомянутой работе:


> Как я уже говорил, мною собрана серия из почти четырехсот снов и видений, которые я рассматриваю как мандалообразные... 
>  Мне кажется бесспорным, что эти восточные символы рождены снами и видениями, а не изобретены основоположниками церкви Махаяны. Напротив, они находятся среди древнейших религиозных символов человечества (рис.41-44) и, возможно, существовали еще в эпоху палеолита. (Ср. родезийскую наскальную живопись). Более того, они распространены по всему миру - утверждение, на котором нет нужды настаивать. В данном разделе я просто хочу показать на подручном материале, как мандалы приходят в бытие.


Что именно не нравится?

----------

Тарасова (01.07.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...и переход на обсуждение моей личности?


Это я на личности перешел? мде  :Smilie: 




> Что именно не нравится?


Для Юнга смысл мандалы, это применение для внутренней работы, на что ему указано было в Ваджраяне. И всё... дальше шагов по изучению как это работает в Ваджраяне не было, а было выдумано собственное понимание, и дальнейшая постройка собственных теорий.

----------


## Нико

> Всё читаю и не могу понять ваши высказывания.... Из ваших утверждений видно, что Истина находится ТОЛЬКО в словах Будды и в словах других великих учителей. А если наука говорит что-то иное или противоречащее, то надо плюнуть на науку и слушать только учителей. 
> А разве наука не может говорить об Истине? Просто все пользуются разными методами и подходят к познанию Истины с разных сторон...


Читайте внимательнее, что ли. Смысл приведённых мою слов как раз в обратном.

----------


## Aion

> Это я на личности перешел? мде





> А вот если вы не понимаете Ваджраяну и очень похоже, что нехотите замечать непонимание Юнга, то вот тут ничем помочь немогу.


Не напомните, где и что именно я о Ваджраяне говорил? Мысли мои читаете?


> Для Юнга смысл мандалы, это применение для внутренней работы, на что ему указано было в Ваджраяне. И всё... дальше шагов по изучению как это работает в Ваджраяне не было, а было выдумано собственное понимание, и дальнейшая постройка собственных теорий.


Вы не ответили на мой вопрос: при чём здесь Ваджраяна? Мандалы существуют не только в Ваджраяне, о чём, собственно, у Юнга и идёт речь.

----------


## К Дордже

> Читайте внимательнее, что ли. Смысл приведённых мою слов как раз в обратном.


Просто высказывания построены не очень однозначно.  :Wink: 

"если даже в словах Будды или других великих учителей обнаружатся противоречия с открытиями современной науки, нам нужно будет сделать выбор в пользу истины, а не авторитетов."

Представим что противоречия появились... Теперь надо делать "выбор в пользу истины". И где она? В словах Будды и учителей? Или в словах Науки? Или ещё где? Как определить где Истина?   :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Просто высказывания построены не очень однозначно. 
> 
> "если даже в словах Будды или других великих учителей обнаружатся противоречия с открытиями современной науки, нам нужно будет сделать выбор в пользу истины, а не авторитетов."
> 
> Представим что противоречия появились... Теперь надо делать "выбор в пользу истины". И где она? В словах Будды и учителей? Или в словах Науки? Или ещё где? Как определить где Истина?


Именно в данной цитате Его Святейшество говорил о том, что нужно будет сделать выбор в пользу науки, если она опровергнет слова буддийсих учителей. Теперь понятно? (Правда, до сих пор наука этого не добилась, разве что существование горы Меру не подтвердила).

----------


## К Дордже

> Именно в данной цитате Его Святейшество говорил о том, что нужно будет сделать выбор в пользу науки, если она опровергнет слова буддийсих учителей. Теперь понятно? (Правда, до сих пор наука этого не добилась, разве что существование горы Меру не подтвердила).


Как то это всё неоднозначно. Вы понимаете высказывания так, я - эдак...  :Smilie: 
Тут надо самого Далай-Ламу спрашивать что он имел ввиду.

----------


## Aion

> (Правда, до сих пор наука этого не добилась, разве что существование горы Меру не подтвердила).


То, что прообраз Меру существует, вообще говоря, такая наука, как психология, подтвердить может (при поддержке сравнительной мифологии).   А вот на какие объекты физического мира корректнее этот самый прообраз (архетип то есть) проецировать - не в последнюю очередь зависит от осведомлённости в космологии, которая, согласитесь, индивидуальна... :Cool:

----------


## Нико

> Как то это всё неоднозначно. Вы понимаете высказывания так, я - эдак... 
> Тут надо самого Далай-Ламу спрашивать что он имел ввиду.


Мне лично слова Далай-ламы об этом предельно понятны. И спрашивать необязательно. Вы же можете думать что хотите.

----------


## К Дордже

> Мне лично слова Далай-ламы об этом предельно понятны. И спрашивать необязательно. Вы же можете думать что хотите.


Далай Лама говорит: "... если даже в словах Будды или других великих учителей обнаружатся противоречия с открытиями современной науки, нам нужно будет сделать выбор в пользу истины... "
Опять тот же вопрос:
Представим что противоречия появились и нужно делать "выбор в пользу истины". И где она? В словах Будды и учителей? Или в словах Науки? Или ещё где? Как определить где Истина?
Что по этому поводу говорит Далай Лама?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Вы не ответили на мой вопрос: *при чём здесь Ваджраяна?* Мандалы существуют *не только в Ваджраяне, о чём, собственно, у Юнга и идёт речь.*


"*Термин "мандала" был выбран потому*, *что это* слово означает ритуальный или магический круг, *используемый в ламаизме и в тантрической йоге* в качестве  yantra или средства медитации."

----------


## Aion

> "*Термин "мандала" был выбран потому*, *что это* слово означает ритуальный или магический круг, *используемый в ламаизме и в тантрической йоге* в качестве  yantra или средства медитации."


Во-первых, в приведённой Вами цитате Юнг объясняет для тех, кто не знаком с тем, что такое мандала, почему называет сновидения, о некоторых из которых ведёт речь ниже, мандолообразными, см. предшествующее предложение:


> Как я уже говорил, мною собрана серия из почти четырехсот снов и видений, которые я рассматриваю как мандалообразные.


Во-вторых, сколько и какие книги Юнга Вы прочитали для того, чтобы судить о смысле мандалы для Юнга?
В-третьих, извините, но Вы так и не ответили: при чём здесь Ваджраяна?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Далай Лама говорит: "... если даже в словах Будды или других великих учителей обнаружатся противоречия с открытиями современной науки, нам нужно будет сделать выбор в пользу истины... "
> Опять тот же вопрос:
> Представим что противоречия появились и нужно делать "выбор в пользу истины". И где она? В словах Будды и учителей? Или в словах Науки? Или ещё где? Как определить где Истина?
> Что по этому поводу говорит Далай Лама?


Если возможно, отвечу без ссылок на Далай Ламу.

Противоречия говорят о том, что ум наполнен мнениями, и упущено их возникновение и исчезновение (осознанность ума). Противоречия возникают по причине неведения. Ум допускает существование идей, никак не опирающихся на опыт. Логика сама по себе лишь связывает идеи. Но если в рамках связываемых логикой идей нет ни одной, опирающейся на опыт, то вся эта связка  - лишь пустая концепция. Ум допускает существование множества таких концепций, которые логика не может увязать воедино.

Поэтому в поисках истины (Дхармы) опору нужно искать в созерцании явлений-как-есть (випассане).

----------

Joy (22.06.2010)

----------


## К Дордже

> Если возможно, отвечу без ссылок на Далай Ламу.
> 
> Противоречия говорят о том, что ум наполнен мнениями, и упущено их возникновение и исчезновение (осознанность ума). Противоречия возникают по причине неведения. Ум допускает существование идей, никак не опирающихся на опыт. Логика сама по себе лишь связывает идеи. Но если в рамках связываемых логикой идей нет ни одной, опирающейся на опыт, то вся эта связка  - лишь пустая концепция. Ум допускает существование множества таких концепций, которые логика не может увязать воедино.
> 
> Поэтому в поисках истины (Дхармы) опору нужно искать в созерцании явлений-как-есть (випассане).


Как всё очень запутанно  :EEK!: ...... вот бы ещё научиться созерцать все явления-как-есть....  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Если возможно, отвечу без ссылок на Далай Ламу.
> 
> Противоречия говорят о том, что ум наполнен мнениями, и упущено их возникновение и исчезновение (осознанность ума). Противоречия возникают по причине неведения. Ум допускает существование идей, никак не опирающихся на опыт. Логика сама по себе лишь связывает идеи. Но если в рамках связываемых логикой идей нет ни одной, опирающейся на опыт, то вся эта связка  - лишь пустая концепция. Ум допускает существование множества таких концепций, которые логика не может увязать воедино.
> 
> Поэтому в поисках истины (Дхармы) опору нужно искать в созерцании явлений-как-есть (випассане).


Согласна во многом, но випассана -- это лишь средство, а вот узнать, каковы явления-как-есть, помогает логика. Его Святейшество Далай-лама сам сторонник опыта, а не книжных догм, и всю свою жизнь посвятил исследованию реальности как она есть. Для этого в Дхарамсале каждый год проходят конфенции "Mind and science" с участием ведущих учёных и т.д. Выпускаются книги -- диалоги Его Святейшества с учёными и психологами западного мира, и т.д. Уж в чём, так в закоснелости и догматизме Его Святейшество никак нельзя обвинить.

----------

Доржик (22.06.2010), Чиффа (26.06.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как всё очень запутанно ...... вот бы ещё научиться созерцать все явления-как-есть....


Такая практика есть во всех традициях. Это же здорово, что у Вас есть мотивация научиться. Начните с созерцания тех, которые можете.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Согласна во многом, но випассана -- это лишь средство, а вот узнать, каковы явления-как-есть, помогает логика. Его Святейшество Далай-лама сам сторонник опыта, а не книжных догм, и всю свою жизнь посвятил исследованию реальности как она есть. Для этого в Дхарамсале каждый год проходят конфенции "Mind and science" с участием ведущих учёных и т.д. Выпускаются книги -- диалоги Его Святейшества с учёными и психологами западного мира, и т.д. Уж в чём, так в закоснелости и догматизме Его Святейшество никак нельзя обвинить.


Если Вас тронуло в написанной фразе замечание об ограниченности логики, то я прошу прощения, вовсе не было цели принизить логику в сравнении с созерцанием.

Несомненно, при возникновении необходимого опыта именно логика разрушает связки, этому опыту противоречащему. Випассана развивает не только внимательность, но и логику.

----------

Марина В (23.06.2010)

----------


## К Дордже

> Такая практика есть во всех традициях. Это же здорово, что у Вас есть мотивация научиться. Начните с созерцания тех, которые можете.


Да, я знаю. Ещё когда не был знаком с буддизмом, читал про это у Гурджиева. У него первостепенная практика - "самосозерцание".

----------


## Нико

> Да, я знаю. Ещё когда не был знаком с буддизмом, читал про это у Гурджиева. У него первостепенная практика - "самосозерцание".


Я почему-то сначала приняла Вас за девушку, наверное, из-за аватара.  :Smilie: )

----------

Юй Кан (22.06.2010)

----------


## К Дордже

> Я почему-то сначала приняла Вас за девушку, наверное, из-за аватара. )


Внешность обманчива...  :Wink:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ... судить о смысле мандалы для Юнга?


"Истинная мандала это всегда внутренний образ, который постепенно строится (активным) воображением в то время, когда нарушено психическое равновесие, или когда необходимо разобраться в каком-либо положении, не разъясненном в священной доктрине. В ходе дальнейшего изложения станет ясно, что это удовлетворительное объяснение."
У него наверное совсем отличный смысл от того, что он сам пишет.




> ...при чём здесь Ваджраяна?


Да совсем не при чем, когда Юнг начал объяснения мандалы с того, как оно в Ваджраяне.

Какое-то переливание из пустого в порожнее...

Вобщем "Надежды на то, что когда-нибудь мы достигнем хотя бы приблизительной осознанности Самости, нет..." - это или буддисты глупостью занимаются, как и Учителя продолжающие учить. или все таки не про ту реализацию Самости речь.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Внешность обманчива...


Хуже - когда сущность обманчива...

----------


## Aion

> "Истинная мандала это всегда внутренний образ, который постепенно строится (активным) воображением в то время, когда нарушено психическое равновесие, или когда необходимо разобраться в каком-либо положении, не разъясненном в священной доктрине. В ходе дальнейшего изложения станет ясно, что это удовлетворительное объяснение."
> У него наверное совсем отличный смысл от того, что он сам пишет.


Вы не ответили на заданный вопрос: что читали кроме опубликованных мной отрывков? 




> Да совсем не при чем, когда Юнг начал объяснения мандалы с того, как оно в Ваджраяне.


Вот видите, не при чём. Стоило ли наезжать? 



> Какое-то переливание из пустого в порожнее...


Не нравится, напишите о мандале лучше. Кто мешает?



> Вобщем "Надежды на то, что когда-нибудь мы достигнем хотя бы приблизительной осознанности Самости, нет..." - это или буддисты глупостью занимаются, как и Учителя продолжающие учить. или все таки не про ту реализацию Самости речь.


В общем, не хотите время своё тратить на понимание Юнга, будьте любезны, оставьте Ваше "глубоковаджрное" имхо  при себе...

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> В общем, не хотите время своё тратить на понимание Юнга, будьте любезны, оставьте Ваше "глубоковаджрное" имхо  при себе...


 Так о чем и речь... не хотите время своё тратить на понимание Буддизма, держите своё имхо, что некий психиатр обнаружил, не практикуя, Плод Буддизма, при себе.

----------


## Aion

> Так о чем и речь... не хотите время своё тратить на понимание Буддизма, держите своё имхо, что некий психиатр обнаружил, не практикуя, Плод Буддизма, при себе.


А то, что этот некий психиатр пишет в самом начале, Вас не смущает:


> Будучи буддийским священником, я начинал свой юнгианский анализ, чтобы понять, как мой опыт в буддизме соотносится с западной философской и религиозной традицией. Пытаясь интегрировать эти два аспекта своей жизни, я пришел к своей формулировке юнговской теории индивидуации и буддийского опыта сатори.


? 
Моё понимание буддизма совпадает с точкой зрения администрации: троллям не место на БФ!

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ... некий психиатр...


Это про Юнга. А про священников, рассуждающих о Плоде, которые по каким-то причинам не стали Учителями, нет желания говорить.



> ... троллям не место на БФ!


Вброс об уравняловке психологии Юнга и Буддизмом в Буддийскую среду не мной был сделан.

----------

Dondhup (23.06.2010)

----------


## Aion

> Это про Юнга.


А разве Юнг где-то утверждает о том, что  обнаружил, не практикуя, Плод Буддизма, при себе? 



> А про священников, рассуждающих о Плоде, которые по каким-то причинам не стали Учителями, нет желания говорить.


Не судите, и за Фрицем не отправитесь...



> Вброс об уравняловке психологии Юнга и Буддизмом в Буддийскую среду не мной был сделан.


Так никто об "уровняловке" кроме Вас не говорит. Если слово "самореализация" Вас так бесит, зачем считать себя буддистом?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ... никто об "уровняловке" ... не говорит.


Буддизм - реализация Самости. & Буддизм - реализация природы Будды или Архатства. 
Самость == природа Будды или Архатство.

Учитывая, что Юнг лично высказался о невозможности познания Самости, то это уже какая-то игра словами, которая ни к чему толковому не приведет.

----------

Dondhup (23.06.2010)

----------


## Aion

> Буддизм - реализация Самости. & Буддизм - реализация природы Будды или Архатства. 
> Самость == природа Будды или Архатство.
> 
> Учитывая, что Юнг лично высказался о невозможности познания Самости, то это уже какая-то игра словами, которая ни к чему толковому не приведет.


Это Ваша игра словами и выхватывание из контекста единичных высказываний с последующим строительством на них своих фантомов ни к чему толковому не приведёт. Может хватит фантазировать, не разбираясь толком ни в буддизме, ни в аналитической психологии?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да бросьте Вы сами фантазировать. Исходя из этих представлений об обществе и собственности, появляются не другие фантазии, а нормы социального общежития и законы, их защищающие. По этой причине, если Вы усядитесь за руль моей машины без должным образом оформленного документально моего на то разрешения, то будете арестованы и посажены за решетку. Если же Вы станете милиционеру и потом судье растолковывать идею, что представление о собственности на автомобиль и существование автомобиля и "я" - это лишь фантазии и идеи, а Ваши поступки и действия не должны оцениваться на основании этих фантазий. а ответственность не должна зависеть от идей собственности, то есть шанс заменить ответственность перед судом на принудительное содержание в психушке.
> 
> Так и я же Вам про то же. Не стоит выдумывать концепцию о возникновении концепций с последующим их отрицанием - жить станете правильнее и "веселее". 
> Все может быть для человека, отрицающего всякие концепции.
> 
> Вы меня конечно извините, но эту глупость про распознавание только цвета Вы давно пропагандируете, но ее даже не хочется обсуждать. Вот уж достойный пример концепции на пустом месте.
> 
>  И эту глупость о самонезнающих зрениях, самонезнающих яблоках и прочем самонезнающем уже обсуждать не хочется. Вы что, действительно считаете, что пока Вы своему желудку не создадите концепции о том, что он уже наполнен яблоками "до верху", он будет продолжать требовать есть? Или наоборот, пока желудку не сообщить, что ему пора бы затребовать есть, пока не сгенерить концепцию о том, что есть положено в данный момент, то и голод не возникнет? Если не так, то откуда весь этот бред о незнающем зрении или незнающем желудке?
> 
> Уж не ведаю, чем удается владеть Вам, я воистину владею своей зарплатой и не покушаюсь на Вашу зарплату. Вы же готовы наесться собственными мыслями и концепциями, а зарплату получать не в рублях, а в моментальных психических состояниях. Так и флаг Вам в руки. Будь Вы моим работником, я бы уже давно лишил Вас не только премиальных, но и отпускных, авансовых и вообще каких-либо выплат за проделанную работу лишь на том основании, что деньги не знают, что они деньги, а Вас вообще нет, т.е. нет того, кто владел бы правом на результаты своего труда и адекватно их оценивал. А раз Вас нет, то и нет моих перед Вами обязательств. Все это лишь фантазии, от которых я готов с удовольствием избавиться в любое мгновение.


Павел, с точки зрения приятного существования в Сансаре Вы рассуждаете здраво и логично.

Однако, Дхарма Будды уводит от приятного существования в Сансаре к уединению и отказу от любого имущества, кроме рясы и чаши для сбора подаяний. Именно потому, что все вещи в мире непостоянны, неудовлетворительны и бессущностны. Нет ни одной постоянной вещи. Нет ни одной вещи не порождающей разочарования и неприязни. Нет ни одной вещи, принадлежность которой была бы бесспорна.

Ваше же нелицеприятное обращение к ученику Будды - прекрасное испытание устойчивости ума и нравственности, но очень далеко от истины.

Вы говорите о принадлежности Вам зарплаты, однако Вы очень скоро обмениваете ее на плоды труда других людей. Если это Ваш самый сильный аргумент, то, увы, Ваше очарование вещами недостаточно сильно, чтобы действительно подействовать на других, но недостаточно слабо, чтобы Вы смогли от него освободиться прямо сейчас. Однако, Вы можете вполне наблюдать разочарование вещами, которые мгновение назад очаровывали Вас. 

Вы работаете, желая вознаграждения, Вы тратите вознаграждение желая безопасности и комфорта, Вы перестаете ценить полученные вещи сразу, как только используете их, превращая в мусор и отходы жизнедеятельности.

И после этого Вы еще упрекаете людей в фантазировании? Увы, такие упреки могут действовать на совсем неокрепшие, действительно очарованные идеями пустоты умы. Но только  не на тех, кто видит пустоту непосредственно, непрерывно и безгранично.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...с последующим строительством на них своих фантомов..


 "Поэтому активация* Самости, центра всей психики*, заставляет эго, центр сознания, функционировать на службе Самости... Другими словами, *при реализации Самости* эго начинает функционировать, феноменологически, как «Самость-центрированное», а не как «эго-центрированное» (как прежде).  Это «Самость-центрированное» функционирование не надо путать с растворением эго."
"Так что сущностной чертой буддизма является не исчезновение эго, а обогащение эго через интеграцию бессознательного."

Ну да конечно это у меня фантомы :Smilie:  и 


> ...не разбираясь толком ни в буддизме,..


 Сидим все бессознательное интегрируем, а не познаем пустотность всех дхарм :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Однако, Дхарма Будды уводит от приятного существования в Сансаре к уединению и отказу от любого имущества, кроме рясы и чаши для сбора подаяний. *Именно потому, что* *все вещи в мире непостоянны,* неудовлетворительны и бессущностны. Нет ни одной постоянной вещи. Нет ни одной вещи не порождающей разочарования и неприязни. Нет ни одной вещи, принадлежность которой была бы бесспорна.


К сожалению, не могу я убедиться в том, что причина отказа от имущества именно в непостоянстве имущества, как Вы это пытаетесь представить. Мой опыт очевидно указывает, что в качестве причины для ухода к уединению вскрывается все тот же поиск приятного. Поэтому и рассматриваю причины такого перехода лишь как смену ориентации в приятном. 

*Искать же причины уединения в непостоянстве вещей все равно, что искать причины гомосексуализма в развратности женщин.*  :Smilie: 

Что же касается моего отношения к непостоянству вещей, то я не то чтобы даже не желаю этого постоянства и рассматриваю вопрос о неком таком желании как нелепый и глупый, но наоборот считаю непостоянство вещей наивысшим благом, обеспечивающим жизнь. В условиях же постоянства не только жизнедеятельность бы прекратилась, но и сама жизнь бы не возникла.

*"Зачем мне вечная игла для примуса?"* (Булгаков) Наибольшее же разочарование у меня пока вызывают люди, стремящиеся к чему-либо вечному и неизменно приятному. Именно эти люди способны пойти на любые словесные уловки, чтобы обосновать верность своего устремления, подчеркивая непостоянство и недостаточную удовлетворенность от достижения любых других целей.

----------


## Won Soeng

Pavel, увы, это лишь Ваши фантазии о постоянстве поиска приятного. 

Не удивлюсь, что Вам трудно поверить, ведь лишь на ступени невозвращающегося у Ария полностью прекращается жажда к чувственным наслаждениям. 

Ваш опыт очевидно указывает лишь на Ваши же взгляды, а никак не на истину освобождения от страданий.

Однако, весьма отрадно, что 


> Наибольшее же разочарование у меня пока вызывают люди, стремящиеся к чему-либо вечному и неизменно приятному.


Разочарование - это правильный путь. Постепенно разочаруетесь и в вещах, и в комфорте.

----------


## Aion

> "Поэтому активация* Самости, центра всей психики*, заставляет эго, центр сознания, функционировать на службе Самости... Другими словами, *при реализации Самости* эго начинает функционировать, феноменологически, как «Самость-центрированное», а не как «эго-центрированное» (как прежде).  Это «Самость-центрированное» функционирование не надо путать с растворением эго."
> "Так что сущностной чертой буддизма является не исчезновение эго, а обогащение эго через интеграцию бессознательного."
> Ну да конечно это у меня фантомы


В Дзогчене учат эго растворять? Пока совсем не растворились, в чём именно растворять, не скажете?



> и  Сидим все бессознательное интегрируем, а не познаем пустотность всех дхарм


За всех не говорите, пожалуйста: все - это уже бессознательное. А тот, кто "познаёт пустотность всех дхарм", троллингом и демонстрацией привязанности к собственным клешам на БФ не занимается.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...троллингом ...


 Вы за языком следите хамло. Не можете ничего ответить в противовес, то сидите и молчите, а не переходите на личности.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Началась реализация Самости  :Frown:

----------

Aion (23.06.2010), Dondhup (23.06.2010), Pavel (23.06.2010), Сергей Хос (23.06.2010), Чженсинь (03.07.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Нет это способ освободиться от гнева, выражая его непосредственно в сторону объекта раздражения  :Smilie:  Помогает редко, поскольку объект раздражения чаще всего дает новые причины для гнева

----------

Aion (23.06.2010), Тарасова (01.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (23.06.2010), Чженсинь (03.07.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Началась реализация Самости


Вот поэтому лучше читать канонические комментарии  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Pavel, увы, это лишь Ваши фантазии о постоянстве поиска приятного.


Все провакациями занимаетесь?  :Smilie:  Вы если какую-то точку зрения оспариваете, то аргументируйте, а не рисуйте портрет собеседника - не достойно звания "Основного участника" нарушать правила форума.

О Ниббане как о вечном и приятном написано в канонических суттах - это не мои фантазии.




> Не удивлюсь, что Вам трудно поверить, ведь лишь на ступени невозвращающегося у Ария полностью прекращается жажда к чувственным наслаждениям.


 Поверить во что?..  :Smilie:  В то, что "именно потому, что все вещи в мире непостоянны, неудовлетворительны и бессущностны, Дхарма Будды уводит от приятного существования в Сансаре к уединению и отказу от любого имущества, кроме рясы и чаши для сбора подаяний." ?  :Smilie:  




> Ваш опыт очевидно указывает лишь на Ваши же взгляды, а никак не на истину освобождения от страданий.


Равно как и Ваш опыт указывает на то же. Или Ваш опыт указывает на истину?




> Однако, весьма отрадно, что 
> 
> Разочарование - это правильный путь. Постепенно разочаруетесь и в вещах, и в комфорте.


Да вроде бы уже давно вещами не очаровываюсь и в палатке в лесу мне как-то всегда было комфортнее, чем в отеле. Хотя, Бог его знает, что Вы хотели сказать о комфорте.... Знаю лишь одно, что маразмом не страдаю, поэтому свой автомобиль не путаю с чужим автомобилем, свою ответственность не перекладываю на другого, и *не очаровываюсь правильностью своего пути.*

----------


## Иван Ран

> Поверить во что?


Скорее в то, что даже Арья, всё-что может сделать наилучшего, так это от всего отказаться.

----------


## Чиффа

> Почитал я и статью и комментарий.
> Слова Будды не увидел ни там ни там. Есть простой прямой путь - слушать наставления Учителей и комментарии помогающие понять Слово Будды не будучи переполненной водой чашкой, отбросив и психологию и обывательские ценности.


Есть простой понятный путь - не лезть в профессиональную область, в которой ничего не понимаешь. Я же не учу Вас программировать, хотя темы о софте на БФ не редкость, никто не бежит в них с плакатами "Будда не учил С++". Или "Linux - это не  Дхарма".




> Но обрати внимание - в данной теме отрицаются
> - существование нижних миров
> - учение о законе кармы и учение о нижних мирах (при большой вероятности попадания в ады и прочие дурные места) называется манипулированием.
> И ты ставишь спасибо.....


это Ваши проекции, которые основаны на Ваших догадках о *мотивах* поступков других людей. Пока я не увидела ни одного однозначного отрицания или утверждения ни от одного участника.

----------

К Дордже (27.06.2010), Тарасова (01.07.2010)

----------


## К Дордже

> Однако, Дхарма Будды уводит от приятного существования в Сансаре к уединению и отказу от любого имущества, кроме рясы и чаши для сбора подаяний. Именно потому, что все вещи в мире непостоянны, неудовлетворительны и бессущностны...


Ну до "отказа от любого имущества" надо ещё дорасти, приобрести мудрость, понять что все вещи действительно пустотны. А просто нацепить рясу и ходить с чашкой для подаяний никакой пользы не принесёт...

AlexTheGreat предложил трактат про "сознание глаза", "сознание уха", "сознание языка", читал я его с великой грустью и скукой, всё это можно было бы уложить в несколько предложений, а тут жуют жуют никак не разжуют. И ещё термины такие придумали - "сознание носа"  :Smilie: ...

Pavel всё чётко разъяснил и разложил по полочкам... Мы ведь живём в "реальном мире", контактируем с "реальными вещами". И кушать всем тоже хочется "реальную пищу". Святым духом и концепциями собственного ума питаться мы не умеем. Покажите мне человека который контактирует с чистыми энергиями порождёнными собственным Сознанием??? В первую очередь надо обеспечить выживание собственного тела, своей семьи, рода, а уж потом читать трактаты о пустотности и достигать видения пустотности всех вещей.
Так что, Pavel и Вы оба правы, просто подход у вас с разных сторон.....

----------


## Нико

> AlexTheGreat предложил трактат про "сознание глаза", "сознание уха", "сознание языка", читал я его с великой грустью и скукой, всё это можно было бы уложить в несколько предложений, а тут жуют жуют никак не разжуют. И ещё термины такие придумали - "сознание носа" ...


Ну, это просто коряво выразились. Так-то "обонятельное сознание", "сознание слуха", "зрительное сознание". 






> Pavel всё чётко разъяснил и разложил по полочкам... Мы ведь живём в "реальном мире", контактируем с "реальными вещами". И кушать всем тоже хочется "реальную пищу". Святым духом и концепциями собственного ума питаться мы не умеем. Покажите мне человека который контактирует с чистыми энергиями порождёнными собственным Сознанием??? В первую очередь надо обеспечить выживание собственного тела, своей семьи, рода, а уж потом читать трактаты о пустотности и достигать видения пустотности всех вещей.
> Так что, Pavel и Вы оба правы, просто подход у вас с разных сторон.....


Кушать не всем хочется "реальную пищу". И обеспечением тела и семьи тоже не все озабочены. Именно потому, что некоторые сначала почитали трактаты о пустоте и достигли видения этих вещей. Но каждому -- своё.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну до "отказа от любого имущества" надо ещё дорасти, приобрести мудрость, понять что все вещи действительно пустотны. А просто нацепить рясу и ходить с чашкой для подаяний никакой пользы не принесёт...


"Надо еще дорасти" - это тот самый правильный взгляд, который возникает прежде всяких усилий по дорастанию. Как раз этот правильный взгляд и приводит к необходимости уединиться от мира.

----------


## Pavel

> "Надо еще дорасти" - это тот самый правильный взгляд, который возникает прежде всяких усилий по дорастанию. Как раз этот правильный взгляд и приводит к необходимости уединиться от мира.


BTR, ну по какой причине Ваше представление о правильном взгляде Вас не привело к уединению от мира я спрашивать не стану - итак понятно, говорить одно, а делать другое. А вот другое мне более интересно...

Годик или два тому назад Вы объявили на форуме, что вроде бы дозрели до того, чтобы принять прибежище. Вот хочу поинтересоваться, Вы формально прибежище приняли, прошли процедуру принятия прибежища?

----------


## Pavel

> Кушать не всем хочется "реальную пищу". И обеспечением тела и семьи тоже не все озабочены. Именно потому, что некоторые сначала почитали трактаты о пустоте и достигли видения этих вещей. Но каждому -- своё.


Нико, покажите же скорее человека, который не занимается обеспечением тела? Может быть монахи, собирающие подношение, не занимаются обеспечением тела?

Тут Топпер, который реально на личном опыте знает вопрос, уже не раз разъяснял, что если монаху не подносят, то он или меняет место своего обитания на то, где подношения делают, либо умирает с голоду. У Вас, как создается впечатление, насчет обеспечения тела реальной пищей другие представления. Так поделитесь ими с буддистами.

----------


## AlexТ

> AlexTheGreat предложил трактат про "сознание глаза", "сознание уха", "сознание языка", читал я его с великой грустью и скукой, всё это можно было бы уложить в несколько предложений, а тут жуют жуют никак не разжуют. И ещё термины такие придумали - "сознание носа" ...


Moжно сказать видиние, слышание, обоняние, вкушание, осязание (или ощущение тела).   Я думал что люди не будут так цеплятся на мой перевод пали (_Cakkhuviññāṇaṃ sotaviññāṇaṃ ghānaviññāṇaṃ jivhāviññāṇaṃ kāyaviññāṇaṃ manoviññāṇaṃ_) и английского.




> Pavel всё чётко разъяснил и разложил по полочкам... Мы ведь живём в "реальном мире", контактируем с "реальными вещами".


"Реальный мир" это понятие под которым каждый понимает по разному так как это дело интерпретации а не дело абсолютной истины данным в эмпирическом опыте. Понятие реального мира для животного, и для разных людей, разный.

Единственая константа это видиние, слышание, обоняние, вкушание, осязание и умственое восприятие.

"Мир" это понятие. Есть только   ум, составляющие ума, материя, и Ниббана как 4 параматтха дхаммы (_citta, cetasika, rūpa, nibbāna_). 

Компьютер это тоже понятие которое не существует абсолютно в 5 органах чувств и в уме который не знает об этой концепции.  Собака, или Дикарь не увидит компьютер - так как нет соответствующих концепций и понятий.

----------


## Dondhup

Если человек верить в Три Драгоценности не стоит откладывать принятие Прибежища, неизвестно что будет завтра - новый день или новая жизнь.

Вот краткий текст который объясняет почему нужно принимать Прибежище:
http://www.yelo.ru/refuge.rtf

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> Есть простой понятный путь - не лезть в профессиональную область, в которой ничего не понимаешь. Я же не учу Вас программировать, хотя темы о софте на БФ не редкость, никто не бежит в них с плакатами "Будда не учил С++". Или "Linux - это не  Дхарма".



Но ведь никто при этом не говорит, что в Linux или С++ заложены буддийские концепции :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Но ведь никто при этом не говорит, что в Linux или С++ заложены буддийские концепции


Вы о чём? Цель как буддийской практики, так и психтерапии - преодоление страданий. Только психотик, игнорирующий собственные и чужие страдания, не увидит здесь общего. Невротику же (то есть конкретному человеку с конкретной душевной болью) не нужны никакие концепции, невротику нужна реальная помощь...)))

----------

Тарасова (01.07.2010), Чиффа (26.06.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> "Реальный мир" это понятие под которым каждый понимает по разному так как это дело интерпретации а не дело абсолютной истины данным в эмпирическом опыте. Понятие реального мира для животного, и для разных людей, разный.


Любое понятие субъективно и возникает в результате способности индивида понимать так или иначе. Но что Вам известно о понятиях собак, например. Помните прошлые жизни или фантазируете на предмет нынешней жизни известной Вам собаки? А может быть у Вас есть в практике метод постижения понятий наблюдаемых животных - поделитесь?




> Единственая константа это видиние, слышание, обоняние, вкушание, осязание и умственое восприятие.


Ну откуда взялись какие-то константы. Вы действительно считаете, что вкус яблока для всех одинаков или небо всем одинаково голубое?




> "Мир" это понятие. Есть только   ум, составляющие ума, материя, и Ниббана как 4 параматтха дхаммы (_citta, cetasika, rūpa, nibbāna_).


 Где это они есть кроме как не в Ваших или чьих-то еще понятиях?



> Компьютер это тоже понятие которое не существует абсолютно в 5 органах чувств и в уме который не знает об этой концепции.  Собака, или Дикарь не увидит компьютер - так как нет соответствующих концепций и понятий.


Не существует никакого компьютера в органах чувств или умах. В умах все как-то только понятия существуют, а компьютеры существуют либо на полках магазинов, либо в работе. 

И о том, что увидят собаки с дикарями тоже лучше не фантазировать. Тут вот National Geographic реализовали на практике один проект... Взяли несколько дикарей из островного племени, где люди до сих пор в набедренных повязках ходят и прокатили их по Англии, Европе и Америке, снимая на видео все их реакции на окружающий мир и порядки цивилизованного общества. Так вот как-то гораздо легче, чем ожидалось, они восприняли общение по скайпу при помощи компьютера и обычаи с порядками современных людей да так, что из всех барьеров в восприятии между нами и ими самым серьезным остался языковой.

Вообще о вопросе кто и что видит хотелось бы говорить в ключе методологии рассмотрения данного вопроса - сначала договориться о том, на основании какого метода умозаключение будем считать обоснованным, а уж потом браться обсуждать сами умозаключения. А то вот о монахах BTR берется говорить как о людях, которые отказались от комфорта, оставив лишь одеяние и чашку. Но при этом как-то не рассматривается вопрос, а собственно по какой причине оставлена одежда и чашка. Мы же видим, что тем же собакам вполне достаточно (не требуется иного) поедать подношение с земли, так зачем монаху чашка, откуда такие пристрастия к образу поедания пищи или одеянию определенного цвета и фасона а то и стрижке? Или тот же BTR берется утверждать о том, что некие люди уходят от мира к отшельничеству, а на практике мы под этим подразумеваем абсолютную и ежедневную зависимость монахов от мира - поднесет этот мир поесть или не поднесет, все равно надо идти и просить, чтобы поднес. Топпер не раз уже указывал на эту сильную нерушимую связь монахов с миром через процедуру подношения. 

Поэтому хотелось бы сначала обсудить способы обоснования заявлений, а уж потом сами заявлениями, а то они как-то выглядят неоправданно смелыми, если не сказать безрассудными.

----------


## Pavel

> Вы о чём? Цель как буддийской практики, так и психтерапии - преодоление страданий. Только психотик, игнорирующий собственные и чужие страдания, не увидит здесь общего. Невротику же (то есть конкретному человеку с конкретной душевной болью) не нужны никакие концепции, невротику нужна реальная помощь...)))


Более того, я бы отметил еще одну существенную общую черту - и психологи, и буддисты напрочь отметают в решении поставленной задачи физиологию, а увязывают свою практику с философией.

P.S. Есть и еще одна общая черта - менее существенная, но более ярко переживаемая - и те, и те считают больными всех и настаивают на необходимости каждому лечиться, рассматривая тех, кто считает, что он не страдает а счастлив, как людей просто по слабоумию не осознавших своего страдания и несчастья.

----------

Aion (24.06.2010)

----------


## Aion

> Более того, я бы отметил еще одну существенную общую черту - и психологи, и буддисты напрочь отметают в решении поставленной задачи физиологию, а увязывают свою практику с философией.


Вообще говоря, отметают не все...)))

----------


## Pavel

> Вообще говоря, отметают не все...)))


Я бы не стал психиатрию путать с психологией. К счастью в психиатрии не всех считают достойными сульфазина.  :Smilie:

----------


## Джигме

> .....никто не бежит в них с плакатами "Будда не учил С++". Или "Linux - это не  Дхарма".


Я даже больше скажу, в Linux  даже демоны водятся :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------

Чиффа (26.06.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> BTR, ну по какой причине Ваше представление о правильном взгляде Вас не привело к уединению от мира я спрашивать не стану - итак понятно, говорить одно, а делать другое. А вот другое мне более интересно...
> 
> Годик или два тому назад Вы объявили на форуме, что вроде бы дозрели до того, чтобы принять прибежище. Вот хочу поинтересоваться, Вы формально прибежище приняли, прошли процедуру принятия прибежища?


У меня еще достаточно неправильных взглядов, я работаю над ними.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Более того, я бы отметил еще одну существенную общую черту - и психологи, и буддисты напрочь отметают в решении поставленной задачи физиологию, а увязывают свою практику с философией.
> 
> P.S. Есть и еще одна общая черта - менее существенная, но более ярко переживаемая - и те, и те считают больными всех и настаивают на необходимости каждому лечиться, рассматривая тех, кто считает, что он не страдает а счастлив, как людей просто по слабоумию не осознавших своего страдания и несчастья.


Павел, первая благородная истина утверждает: все есть страдание. Понимаете? Все. Не выборочно. Все существующее - есть страдание. Вы можете выдумать себе какую-то свою интерпретацию, но она не будет иметь отношения к истине. Вы можете думать, что ничья интерпретация не имеет отношения к истине, но это - нигилизм. Есть правильные взгляды. Все есть страдание - это правильный взгляд.

Ну и в связи с Вашим непониманием первой благородной истине Вам кажется, что буддисты уделяют недостаточно внимания физиологии  :Smilie:  Изучайте первую благородную истину  - и это пройдет. Не надо думать о физиологии, она просто есть. Все едят, пьют, испражняются, защищаются от жары и холода, остерегаются травм и болезней. Не нужно пытаться воображать, что кто-то в постижении пустоты об этом забывает. Да, напоминание о потребностях тела - действительно хорошая проверка ума на привязанность к концепции пустоты. Но Вы не постигли пустоту, Вы не проверяете, Вы просто привязаны к физиологии.

----------


## Pavel

> Павел, первая благородная истина утверждает: все есть страдание. Понимаете? Все. Не выборочно. Все существующее - есть страдание. Вы можете выдумать себе какую-то свою интерпретацию, но она не будет иметь отношения к истине. Вы можете думать, что ничья интерпретация не имеет отношения к истине, но это - нигилизм. Есть правильные взгляды. Все есть страдание - это правильный взгляд.


Я надеюсь, что не впаду в крайность нигилизма, если скажу, что Ваша интерпретация первой благородной истины не верна. Первая благородныя истина не о том, что все есть страдание, а о том, что нет живого существа без страданий. Поэтому Ваши взгляды считаю не правильными в корне, а именно в корневой первой благородной истине.




> Ну и в связи с Вашим непониманием первой благородной истине Вам кажется, что буддисты уделяют недостаточно внимания физиологии  Изучайте первую благородную истину  - и это пройдет. Не надо думать о физиологии, она просто есть. Все едят, пьют, испражняются, защищаются от жары и холода, остерегаются травм и болезней. Не нужно пытаться воображать, что кто-то в постижении пустоты об этом забывает. Да, напоминание о потребностях тела - действительно хорошая проверка ума на привязанность к концепции пустоты. Но Вы не постигли пустоту, Вы не проверяете, Вы просто привязаны к физиологии.


BTR, работайте над своими не правильными взглядами - их у Вас согласно Вашему же заявлению еще достаточно, чтобы не отвлекаться на чужие взгляды, которые Вам кажутся не правильными.  :Smilie: 

Что касается моей привязанности к физиологии, то не думаю, что я как-то больше дышу, ем или испражняюсь, чем Вы. Я просто не прошу подношений и не поучаю, что никакого "Я" не существует и все пусто от самобытия.

----------


## Pavel

*BTR*, в порядке иллюстрации к Вашей теории о причинах ухода от мира...


> Однако, Дхарма Будды уводит от приятного существования в Сансаре к уединению и отказу от любого имущества, кроме рясы и чаши для сбора подаяний. Именно потому, что все вещи в мире непостоянны, неудовлетворительны и бессущностны.





> Можно тут почитать: Hамкай Hорбу Ринпоче "Дзогчен и Дзен".
> Дзэн - "непоследовательная" традиция, как и ати-йога.


Обратил внимание на следующие слова уважаемого Учителя Дхармы:



> *Помня о недолговечности всего сущего, мы должны постараться сохранить* хотя бы некоторые культурные ценности, чтобы избежать полного уничтожения и забвения истории Тибета.
> 
> ...*К сожалению, когда люди спохватятся, как правило, бывает уже слишком поздно.*


Сдается мне, что и среди буддистов, если они искренни, памятование о недолговечности и изменчивости влечет за собой не устремленность к уединению, а стремление подольше сохранить то, что видится ценным, хоть и недолговечным.

Далее Намкай Норбу Ринпоче обсуждает ситуацию, согласно которой лишь тем Тибетским монахам пришлось пожалеть, кто не слушал советов Намкая Норбу Ринпоче вкладывать средства монастырей в производство, чтобы сохранить эти самые средства в условиях Китая - они лишились своих средств, о чем пожалели и пришли к Учителю Намкаю Нарбу за новыми советами.

----------


## AlexТ

> Любое понятие субъективно и возникает в результате способности индивида понимать так или иначе. Но что Вам известно о понятиях собак, например. Помните прошлые жизни или фантазируете на предмет нынешней жизни известной Вам собаки?


Я знаю из наблюдения на обыденом уровне (у меня есть пес).
Изучаю Абхидхамму, там сказано.




> А может быть у Вас есть в практике метод постижения понятий наблюдаемых животных - поделитесь?


Изучайте Абхидхамму. Кто ее написал имел много сверх познавательных качеств.




> Ну откуда взялись какие-то константы. Вы действительно считаете, что вкус яблока для всех одинаков или небо всем одинаково голубое?


Я этого не говорил.  Видиние может видить разные цвета с разной интенсивностью. Тоже самое с другими органами чувств. 

Интенсивности обьекта 5 чувств может быть  очень большой, большой, маленький, очень маленький.  Чем интенсивней обьект тем больше когнитивных процессов.

Обьекта ума могут быть ясными и не ясными. 





> Не существует никакого компьютера в органах чувств или умах. В умах все как-то только понятия существуют, а компьютеры существуют либо на полках магазинов, либо в работе.


Да, большинство людей (я тоже часто) живут в мире понятий, концепций, интерпретаций и фантазий. Что бы прикоснутся с реальностью надо изучать Абхидхамму и развивать внимательность к тому что происходит на самом деле а не в фантазиях.





> И о том, что увидят собаки с дикарями тоже лучше не фантазировать.


Mне нечего фантазировать. Бабушка моя это пример. Она называет компьютер "телевизор" так как она выросла до того как компьютера появились. Она знакома с концепцией телевизор, но не компьютер. Она его даже использовать по настоящему не может. Выучила нажатие нескольких кнопок и смотрить русское телевидиние.

Потом я слышал об истории когда кому то в деревне дали прозрачный (пластиковый) кулек. Тот человек удивился, "_стекло которое гнется!_". У того человека было понятие "стекло" но не было понятие прозрачный кулек (plastic bag).  Вот тот человек и интерпретировал в соответствие с знанием.

Был также случай где пролетали самолеты над островом где жили дикари и бросали им еду.  Дикари сделали культ летающих богов и т.д.  Опять наглядный пример что мы интерпретируем в соответствии со своими понятиями. Что дата 5 органов чувств не несет в себе понятия. Ум требуется чтобы интерпретировать эмпирические данные.

----------


## Pavel

> Опять наглядный пример что мы интерпретируем в соответствии со своими понятиями.


Alex, для современного человека в здравом уме совершенно очевидно, что каждый индивид интерпретирует в соответствии с уже имеющимися у него взглядами и представлениями. Так же очевидно, что и видение, слышание, обоняние и т.п. каждого индивида находятся в прямой зависимости от его способностей к видению, слышанию.... Поэтому врачи выписывают и подбирают очки индивидуально, как и прочищают серные пробки в ушах не всем и не всегда. 

Где же здесь тогда константы, о которых Вам захотелось поговорить? Напомню:




> "Реальный мир" это понятие под которым каждый понимает по разному так как это дело интерпретации а не дело абсолютной истины данным в эмпирическом опыте. Понятие реального мира для животного, и для разных людей, разный.
> 
> *Единственая константа это* видиние, слышание, обоняние, вкушание, осязание и умственое восприятие.

----------


## AlexТ

> Где же здесь тогда константы, о которых Вам захотелось поговорить? Напомню:


Koнстанта это орган чувств и обьект для этого органа чувств.  Но специфика обьекта для соответствующего органа чувств может меняться в определеных рамках.

Здравый человек имеет 6 (5 органов чувств и ум). Количество разных органов чувств за жизнь не меняется (если конечно не произошло повреждение, увечие, или серьезное изменение). 

Обьектов 5органов чувств, 5 категории (видимое, слышимое, и т.д). 

Конкретный обьект, допустим, зрения может быть: красным или голубым светом.  Звук может быть громким или тихим. Вкус может быть сладким или горьким.   Но видимость это видимость, слышимость это слышимость.  

Конечно интенсивность воспримчевости органов чувств различается. Но орган зрения это орган зрения а не орган осязания, например.

Ум может вспоминать 5 прошлых обьектов чувств. Ум может интерпретировать эмпирический опыт, осмыслять, давать смысл, намереваться и делать все то что не находится в эмпирическом опыте. 



Чего здесь не понятного?

----------


## Pavel

> Конечно интенсивность воспримчевости органов чувств различается. Но орган зрения это орган зрения а не орган осязания, например.


Вы серьезно заблуждаетесь. 

Прежде всего различные живые существа имеют различные органы чувств и в том числе их может быть не 5. Во-вторых представление, например, о слухе не как об осязании - ошибка незнания принципа работы слуха и в следствии не понимания того, что осязание может быть интерпретировано как звук, а звук может быть интерпретирован как осязание. Таким же образом дело обстоит и со зрением и вкусом, равно как и всеми другими органами чувств. Интерпретации ума полученных сигналов от различных органов чувств сводятся к нескольким формам (вовсе не всегда 5-ти), но самих органов чувств всегда значительно больше. 

Попробуйте самостоятельно для начала обнаружить все органы чувств, отвечающие за осязание.

----------


## Pavel

> Чего здесь не понятного?


Не понятно, откуда вообще берутся такие теории...

----------


## AlexТ

> Не понятно, откуда вообще берутся такие теории...


Вы сомневаетесь что есть видиние, слышание, обоняние, вкушание, осязание, и осознавание? Вы сомневаетесь что чувствительные рецепторы на языке это необходимое условие для ощущение вкуса, а не для допустим зрения? Орган зрения это необходимое условие для зрения а не для допустим ощущения вкуса. 

Если вы сомневаетесь, то я сомневаюсь что могу хоть что то вам обьяснить. Извените.

Это что дано в опыте, хоть "животного" хоть "человека".




> Прежде всего различные живые существа имеют различные органы чувств и в том числе их может быть не 5.


Приведите пример пожалуйста.  Все не эмпирические данные относятся к уму (6й орган чувств).




> но самих органов чувств всегда значительно больше.


Kaкие еще категории кроме 5 органов чувств и ума (как 6й) есть?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Сдается мне, что и среди буддистов, если они искренни, памятование о недолговечности и изменчивости влечет за собой не устремленность к уединению, а стремление подольше сохранить то, что видится ценным, хоть и недолговечным.


 :Smilie:  То, что видится ценным?

----------


## Pavel

> Вы сомневаетесь что есть видиние, слышание, обоняние, вкушание, осязание, и осознавание?
> 
> Это что дано в опыте, хоть "животного" хоть "человека".
> 
> 
> 
> Приведите пример пожалуйста.  Все не эмпирические данные относятся к уму (6й орган чувств).


Прежде всего все перечисленные Вами органы чувств относятся к уму ничуть не меньше, чем любые другие. 

Так же есть у животных и человека органы чувств, способные воспринимать магнитное и гравитационные поля (даже у растений есть орган чувств, который позволяет им ориентироваться в магнитном поле Земли и расти стволу вертикально вверх, а корням вниз (вглубь), а не куда попало. Вспомните хотя бы школьный укрс об органе чувств у человека, отвечающем за равновесие. Так же у животных и человека в разной степени развиты органы чувств, отвечающие за "внеглазное" зрение. Достаточно на личном опыте убедиться в способности людей читать не знакомы ранее тексты с исключенными для восприятия текстов перечисленных Вами органов чувств. У змей развиты органы чувств, отвечающие за восприятие инфракрасного "света" (тепла), а у рыб для восприятия слабых электронных импульсов мышечных тканей... Перечислять можно очень долго и много самых различных по форме и направленности органов чувств. По этой причине есть методики развития органов чувств отличных от осязания, обоняния, зрения и слуха у человека.

Но Вы так и не откликнулись на мою просьбу перечислить органы чувств человека, отвечающие за осязание... Или органа нет вовсе, а есть лишь само осязание?

----------


## Pavel

> То, что видится ценным?


Конечно, ведь сам ННР жалуется на то, что другим так оно не видится, а потом те (другие, не он конечно...  :Smilie:  ) об этом жалеют.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Конечно, ведь сам ННР жалуется на то, что другим так оно не видится, а потом те (другие, не он конечно...  ) об этом жалеют.


Как забавно, Павел. Так видится, или не видится?  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Как забавно, Павел. Так видится, или не видится?


Одним видится, а другим не видится ценным один и тот же объект рассмотрения. Так еще забавнее?  :Smilie:

----------


## AlexТ

> Но Вы так и не откликнулись на мою просьбу перечислить органы чувств человека, отвечающие за осязание... Или органа нет вовсе, а есть лишь само осязание?


Под органом тела (или орган осязания, _kāyappasāda_)  я имею ввиду все чувствительные рецептора на теле которые воспринимают: _шершавость или гладкость, тяжелость или легкость, мягкость или твердость, тепло или холод, движение и давление_.  Oщущение баланса, ощущение электромагнитного поля, ощущение инфракраснога цвета (если это ощущение тепла а не видимый цвет) сюда входит.   




> Прежде всего все перечисленные Вами органы чувств относятся к уму ничуть не меньше, чем любые другие. 
> 
> Так же есть у животных и человека органы чувств, способные воспринимать магнитное и гравитационные поля



Орган тела + интерпретация ума.





> об органе чувств у человека, отвечающем за равновесие.


Oрган тела + умственая функция  интерпретирующая сигнал.





> У змей развиты органы чувств, отвечающие за восприятие инфракрасного "света" (температура),


Это входит или в орган зрения (если это цвет), или в орган тела (если это тепло),  и умственое разпознавание даного соответственого органа чувств.




> а у рыб для восприятия слабых электронных импульсов мышечных тканей...


Oпять это входит в орган тела и умственое разпознавание даного соответственого органа чувств.


*Все ваши примеры входят в мною перечислиные 6 органов чувств.*

----------


## Won Soeng

> Одним видится, а другим не видится ценным один и тот же объект рассмотрения. Так еще забавнее?


Ну, о чем собственно и речь. Без правильных взглядов - никуда.

----------


## Pavel

> Под органом тела (или орган осязания, _kāyappasāda_)  я имею ввиду все чувствительные рецептора на теле которые воспринимают: _шершавость или гладкость, тяжелость или легкость, мягкость или твердость, тепло или холод, движение и давление_.  Oщущение баланса, ощущение электромагнитного поля, ощущение инфракраснога цвета (если это ощущение тепла а не видимый цвет) сюда входит.


Вы вправе относить к рецепторам все, что Вам лично угодно и объявлять наличие таких рецепторов там, где Вы их даже обнаружить не можете - тут не поспоришь, ведь нет никаких оснований для спора, а есть лишь декларация наличия рецепторов и отнесение их к осязанию. 

Хотелось бы понять только Вапшу логику (метод) согласно которой зрение Вы относите не к осязанию, как например тепловое зрение относите к осязанию или к тому же осязанию относите вестибулярный аппарат, а вот слуховой аппарат к осязанию не относите... Как-то от всех этих рассуждений попахивает примитивными, древними, если не сказать убогими представлениячми об оргнах чувств. Может быть в школе чуть усерднее надо было изучать биологию и анатомию? Только не взумайте обидеться. Просто за таким вольным делением всех органов чувств лишь на пять самых явных и примитивных, и далее таким же вольным отнечсением всех обнаруживаемых органов чувств к осязанию ничего не стоит - ни какого знания ни о чем, а именно отсутствие знаний.

Давайте лишь на одном примере постараемся обнаружить разумность Ваших  действий по отнесению вестибулярного аппарата к органам осязания и не отнесения слухового аппарата к органам осязания. Ведь Вы говорили о некой константе органов чувств у человека... Я же на личном опыте знаю, что у различных людей различно число органов чувств и соответственно способности по восприятию окружающего мира.

----------


## Pavel

> Ну, о чем собственно и речь. Без правильных взглядов - никуда.


Нет, батенька, речь шла не об этом. Речь шла о том, что Ваши взгляды о том, что буддиста осознание непостоянства ведет к уходу из мира, чему я возразил. А ННР подтвердил мое возражение, указав, что именно осознание непостоянства и временности всех вещей должно толкать человека к борьбе за продление долговечности ценных вещей даже путем отказа от соблюдения Винаи, иначе придется потом пожалеть. Поэтому он посоветовал монахам отказаться от Винаи с целью сохранения средств монастыре, вложить эти средства в производства, а для сохранения культурных ценностей тибетского народа идти на эти производства работать, т.е. предложил монахам сменить свой уединенный образ жизни на мирской именно по причине понимания недолговечности столь ценной народной культуры небольшого народа.

Таким образом мы отчетливо видим, что осознание недолговечномсти толкает людей к самым различным поступкам от стремления уйти из мира до стремления вернуться к мирской жизни. А это говорит о том, что Ваши взгляды о причинах ухода в отшельники не верны.

А чтобы Вы могли убедиться в неверности Ваших представлений, рассмотрите причину, которая заставила Будду Готаму отказаться от роскошной мирской жизни в пользу жизни отшельника и аскета. Разве осознание непостоянства вещей его толкнуло к этому поступку?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет, батенька, речь шла не об этом. Речь шла о том, что Ваши взгляды о том, что буддиста осознание непостоянства ведет к уходу из мира, чему я возразил. А ННР подтвердил мое возражение, указав, что именно осознание непостоянства и временности всех вещей должно толкать человека к борьбе за продление долговечности ценных вещей даже путем отказа от соблюдения Винаи, иначе придется потом пожалеть. Поэтому он посоветовал монахам отказаться от Винаи с целью сохранения средств монастыре, вложить эти средства в производства, а для сохранения культурных ценностей тибетского народа идти на эти производства работать, т.е. предложил монахам сменить свой уединенный образ жизни на мирской именно по причине понимания недолговечности столь ценной народной культуры небольшого народа.
> 
> Таким образом мы отчетливо видим, что осознание недолговечномсти толкает людей к самым различным поступкам от стремления уйти из мира до стремления вернуться к мирской жизни. А это говорит о том, что Ваши взгляды о причинах ухода в отшельники не верны.
> 
> А чтобы Вы могли убедиться в неверности Ваших представлений, рассмотрите причину, которая заставила Будду Готаму отказаться от роскошной мирской жизни в пользу жизни отшельника и аскета. Разве осознание непостоянства вещей его толкнуло к этому поступку?


А, понимаю, Вы просто хотели поспорить  :Smilie:  Спасибо, мне это неинтересно  :Smilie:  Вы уверены, что я действительно имею взгляды, с которыми Вы пытаетесь сейчас спорить?

----------


## Pavel

> А, понимаю, Вы просто хотели поспорить  Спасибо, мне это неинтересно


У меня не было задачи Вас развлечь.  :Smilie:

----------


## AlexТ

> Вы вправе относить к рецепторам все, что Вам лично угодно и объявлять наличие таких рецепторов там, где Вы их даже обнаружить не можете - тут не поспоришь, ведь нет никаких оснований для спора, а есть лишь декларация наличия рецепторов и отнесение их к осязанию.


Это чувствительная материя (используя буддисткую терминологию), которая насколько я понимаю может найти и современая наука.

Орган тела, или чувствительное тело, это все чувствительные части физического тела (там где есть соответствующие нервы) кроме других органов чувств относятся к тому что я называю "орган тела". Орган тела, чувствительное тело ощущает: шершавость или гладкость, тяжелость или легкость, мягкость или твердость, температуру (тепло или холод), движение и давление. Oщущение баланса, ощущение электромагнитного поля, это обьект для чувствительного тела. 

Если допустим порезать язык, то "орган тела" ощущает боль. Орган языка ощущает только вкус. То же самое с глазами, с ушами (в смысле куска мяса) и т.д..

Используя более современую терминологию, 
Орган зрения = это не просто кусок мяса называемым "глазом". Это определеные нервы которые посылают сигналы базирующиеся на световой волне которая попал в орган зрения.

Орган слушания это не просто кусок мяса называемым "ухом". Это определеные нервы которые посылают сигналы базирующиеся на звуке  который попал в орган уха.

Константа органов чувств в том что через один тип органа чувств есть видиние, через другой слышание, и т.д. Один тип органа чувств (или конкретней, нервных окончаний) принимает один тип внешнего "обьекта".

Нервный сигнал который несет информацию о цвете, это не тот тип сигнала который несет информацию о звуке.

Сознание которое видит, это не сознание которое слышит. И т.д.  Мир опыта это функциональное построение дискретных феноменов.


А смысл всего этого в том что то что мы называем "Обьект, машина, человек" это набор чувственых данных из разных органов чувств и обьектов для тех органов чувств.  Нету "целостного обьекта" самого в себе. Так что нету  Душы, Эго, Атмана. Есть только большое количество разных элементов бытия которое омраченый ум считает "_Это Я, это мое, это принадлежит мне_".

----------


## Pavel

> Это чувствительная материя (используя буддисткую терминологию), которая насколько я понимаю может найти и современая наука.


  :Smilie:  Это не наука может найти все то, о чем говорится в буддизме, а в буддизме не может быть обнаружено то, о чем уже известно науке. 

Примитивные представления о "чувствительной материи" вполне достаточны для разработки психофизических практик по прекращению страданий отдельного человека, но их совершенно не достаточно для создания теории об устройстве человека и понимания сознательной деятельности человека как вида, начиная от момента понимания процессов по формированию сознания и заканчивая пониманием процессов, отвечающих за передачу сознания от одного человека к другому, из поколения в поколение.

На простом практическом примере могу показать, насколько буддийские представления о непересекающихся потоках сознания с индивидуальной кармой не вписываются в реальность. Два сиамских близнеца, Зита и Гита, были хирургическим путем разъединены  уже достаточно взрослыми. Как они сами описывают те изменения, которые они в себе заметили после разъединения? Они утверждают, что после этого их характеры изменились, они стали много ссориться, стали различными по темпераменту и успешности к обучению в школе настолько, что одна девочка отстала от другой по образованию на один год. При этом они видят всегда "один сон на двоих" и психологические тесты проходят совершенно одинаково, отвечая совершенно одинаково на одни и те же вопросы. Дальше они говорят, что те физические боли, которые они испытывали до разъединения, они продолжают испытывать и спустя годы после операции, но к этим болям добавились еще и боли моральные. 

Путем фантазирования можно достаточно легко вписать этот случай в схему возникновения психофизических состояний в самостоятельных потоках сознания, только не стоит представлять эти фантазии в качестве некого знания, до которого наука еще не добралась, но при желании доберется. К чему эта практика развития личный амбиций знающего человека на ровном месте отсутствия элементарных знаний по анатомии, психологии и физиологии? Пользы от такой практики формирования своего отношения к видимому и слышимому от своих современников, окружающих людей и людей, чьи труды по познанию мира живут в веках, не много. Вопросы в результате не находят ответов, а подменяются уверенностью в отсутствии необходимости вообще какие-либо ответы искать - все уже 2500 лет тому назад найдено и мной познано.




> Если допустим порезать язык, то "орган тела" ощущает боль. Орган языка ощущает только вкус. То же самое с глазами, с ушами (в смысле куска мяса) и т.д..


Это примитивное представление на уровне начальных классов школы. Так обычно в упрощенной форме детям рассказывают о процессах по сбору и обработке информации из внешнего по отношению к живому существу мира. Процесс же формирования и распознавания образов как зрительных так и слуховых или осязательных - процесс комплексный, в котором участвует вся сложная система взаимодействия органов чувств и сознания. Нет сознания глаза или сознания уха, а есть сознание, в рамках которого формируется зрительное восприятие или слуховое как результат взаимодействия всех органов чувств и ума. Поэтому перевернутое изобажение, попадающее на сетчатку глаза (так уж устроен этот оптический прибор) интерпретируется умом в соответствии с действительностью, а не произвольно в соответствии с индивидуальными пристратиями. Если же опять перевернуть специальной дополнительной линзой изображение на 180%, то достаточно в короткие сроки ум опять начинает правильно интерпретировать полученное при помощи зрения изображения, опираясь в своей интерпретации "зрительного типа" не только на увиденное, а на весь комплекс имеющейся в распоряжении информации и главное на реакцию среды на собственные действия. Ошибки сознания исправляются сознанием под влиянием окружающей среды. *Мир диктует правила восприятия и интерпретации волспринятого.* (!) 

Увлеченность психофизическими практиками или психологией в отрыве от физиологии и процесса постижения мира порождают примитивные представления об устройстве мира на уровне "ничего нет", "все пусто", "мой путь верен, не взирая ни на что"...




> Константа органов чувств в том что через один тип органа чувств есть видиние, через другой слышание, и т.д. Один тип органа чувств (или конкретней, нервных окончаний) принимает один тип внешнего "обьекта".


Нет одного типа внешнего объекта, а есть примитивная система классификации восприячтия на разрозненные по 5-ти типам объекты. Объекты же многомерны, а восприятие измерений является результатом работы всех органов чувств и ума в совокупности.




> Нервный сигнал который несет информацию о цвете, это не тот тип сигнала который несет информацию о звуке.


Нет, это тот же тип, как и тем же способом формируются нервные импульсы и их интерпретация. 




> Сознание которое видит, это не сознание которое слышит. И т.д.  Мир опыта это функциональное построение дискретных феноменов.


Глупость. Сознание, которое только видит, отлично от сознания, которое и видит, и слышит, ибо видеть слышащий начинает иначе, чем только видящий и в непосредственной зависимости от того, что слышит. Это говорит о том, что нет ни какого сознания глаза или сознания уха.



> А смысл всего этого в том что то что мы называем "Обьект, машина, человек" это набор чувственых данных из разных органов чувств и обьектов для тех органов чувств.  Нету "целостного обьекта" самого в себе. Так что нету  Душы, Эго, Атмана. Есть только большое количество разных элементов бытия которое омраченый ум считает "_Это Я, это мое, это принадлежит мне_"


Смысла в этом нет ни какого, ибо как раз есть целостный человек, а представления о его отдельно функционирующих частях - это примитивные попытки представить себе, как же оно там в нем устроено и как можно этим устройством управлять, если в этом устройстве обнаруживаются нежелательные аффекты. 

Но попытка эта настолько примитивна, что в результате возникает кривое представление о том, что буд-то бы психической деятельностью можно управлять лишь психическими усилиями собственного ума достаточно эффективно. Появляется целаа кагорта самолечащихся народных "психологов-целителей", которым уже хватет амбиций не только лечить себя персонально, но и пытаться лечить всех окружающих людей, при полном высокомерном принебрежении как к научной психологии, так и к научным знаниям вообще. Лечат травками и заговорами сами себя - ладно, каждый сам кузнец своего счастья. Но им этого мало - они оказывается спасают всех живых существ от страданий, в которые те безначально неведомой силой были "опущены"... А вот теперь Вам уже результат - Эго и Я, раздутые до масштабов всех живых существ в их единообразии и соответствии моим представлениям о себе лично при полной или частичной утрате способности продуктивно сосуществовать в человеческом социуме.

----------


## AlexТ

Насчет сиамских близнецов:

Учение Будды не отрицает что материя влияет на сознание. Это аззы Буддизма.
Единственое что добавить, ум может также влиять на ум и в ограниченом количестве на материю. 

О травках, я не понимаю. Этого нет в Тхераваде.

Буддизм не интересует много физилиология. Это более психологическая система чем биологическая, так что биология как такова сильно не расматривается.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Насчет сиамских близнецов:
> Учение Будды не отрицает что материя влияет на сознание. Это аззы Буддизма.


Следует уточнять: не "учение Будды", а "учение Будды в понимании определенных школ". В читтаматре, например, это совсем не так, в мадхьямике - так, но с серьезными оговорками.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (26.06.2010)

----------


## AlexТ

> Следует уточнять: не "учение Будды", а "учение Будды в понимании определенных школ". В читтаматре, например, это совсем не так, в мадхьямике - так, но с серьезными оговорками.


Yogācāra (Читтаматра) не отрицает рупа-дхарму (материю).

http://www.acmuller.net/yogacara/articles/intro-uni.htm

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Yogācāra (Читтаматра) не отрицает рупа-дхарму (материю).


Конечно, но здесь материя является производным ума, а не наоборот. Поэтому утверждение "материя влияет на сознание" с т.зр. читтаматры просто не имеет смысла. А в мадхьямике они взаимозависимы, поэтому здесь вообще затруднительно сказать, что на что влияет.
И это аззы Буддизма.

----------

Pavel (26.06.2010), Won Soeng (26.06.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Буддизм не интересует много физилиология. Это более психологическая система чем биологическая, так что биология как такова сильно не расматривается.


Я бы все-таки поправил данное заявление в принципе формулировки. Буддизм вообще ничего не интересует, и никакого буддизма не существует. А вот люди такие были, есть и будут, которые строят свои отношения с окружающим миром по принципу: "вот это мне интересно, а вот это мне не интересно". Поэтому человек, вовлеченный в буддизм, все-таки точнее отразит истинное положение дел, если сформулирует свою мысль так: "Меня физиология, биология, физика, химия... не интересуют, а интересует психология на уровне самоанализа и самолечения, поэтому я обращаюсь к буддизму, где реализованы соответствующие практики и создана соответствующая теоретическая философская база, не взирая на отсутствие представлений в других областях человеческого знания и даже в той же психологии".

----------


## Pavel

> Насчет сиамских близнецов:
> Учение Будды не отрицает что материя влияет на сознание.


Здесь я бы хотел обратить внимание не столько на влияние материи на сознание, сколько на влияние сознания на сознание на примере наличия единых снов у двух личностей и единых результатов психологических тестов у двух фактически отдельных живых существ с разными сознаниями.

Если же сами Вы считаете, что материя влияет на формирование сознания, то и не гнушайтесь изучать материю и способы ее влияния - не выкусывайте огромный пласт человеческого знания из личного обращения. Тем более, что Вам в опыте дано, что без материального тела нет сознания (наоборот Вы даже готовы растениям отказать в сознании лишь на том основании, что не наблюдаете их реакции, аналогичной Вашей...), а вот материя вне сознания перемещается в пространстве от ума к уму посылочными ящиками и в полном соответствии с описью отправления...  :Smilie:  Поэтому в современном мире и укоренились реалистические взгляды, согласно которым первична материя, а сознание - это лишь частный случай ее организации.

С моей же точки зрения идеи о том, что ум формирует окружающий мир, а мир не существует вне индивидуального воспринимающего ума - это как раз та генеральная идея, которая на практике взращивает даже не эгоизм, а эгоцентризм "пупа земли". И в результате люди, вооруженные подобной идеей легки в таких реакциях на несогласие как : "Так это ты мою точку зрения оспаривал, тогда мне это не интересно". Вот это практика буддизма в реалии, в реализации. Ну или реакция на слова Далай Ламы о том, что "если наука нам докажет нечто, то буддистам придется согласиться", как на слова, за которые Далай Лама попадет в ады... Вот практическая реализация взрощенного на буддийской идее эгоцентризма всезнайки.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Насчет сиамских близнецов:
> 
> Учение Будды не отрицает что материя влияет на сознание. Это аззы Буддизма.
> Единственое что добавить, ум может также влиять на ум и в ограниченом количестве на материю. 
> 
> О травках, я не понимаю. Этого нет в Тхераваде.
> 
> Буддизм не интересует много физилиология. Это более психологическая система чем биологическая, так что биология как такова сильно не расматривается.


Вы наделяете сознание собственной субстанцией, отличной от материи?

----------


## Бо

В цепи Взаимозависимого Возникновения есть звено сознания (vinnana) и звено ум-материя (nama-rupa). Первое является причиной второго, второе является причиной первого. По крайней мере так у тхеравадинов. Это азы буддизма =)

----------


## Won Soeng

> В цепи Взаимозависимого Возникновения есть звено сознания (vinnana) и звено ум-материя (nama-rupa). Первое является причиной второго, второе является причиной первого. По крайней мере так у тхеравадинов. Это азы буддизма =)


Простите, кому Вы отвечаете?

----------


## Бо

Я хотел заметить, что если говорится о сознании vinnana, то оно отлично от материи rupa, поскольку выделяется в отдельное звено. Если рассматривать как nama - то оно неразрывно связано с материей.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я хотел заметить, что если говорится о сознании vinnana, то оно отлично от материи rupa, поскольку выделяется в отдельное звено. Если рассматривать как nama - то оно неразрывно связано с материей.


Отдельное звено - означает ли отдельную субстанцию? Скажете ли Вы, что 12 нидан - значит 12 субстанций?

----------


## Бо

> Отдельное звено - означает ли отдельную субстанцию? Скажете ли Вы, что 12 нидан - значит 12 субстанций?


Зависит от того, что подразумевать под субстанцией. Если это признак и атрибут, который отличает одно от другого - тогда можно назвать субстанциями.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Зависит от того, что подразумевать под субстанцией. Если это признак и атрибут, который отличает одно от другого - тогда можно назвать субстанциями.


Действительно  :Smilie:  Но если субстанция лишена признаков и атрибутов?

Суб - "под", станцио - "состояние". Иначе говоря, то, что составляет основу для всяких признаков и атрибутов?

Давайте я переформулирую вопрос. Имеет ли сознание другую основу (иначе говоря, природу), чем материя?

----------


## Бо

> Действительно  Но если субстанция лишена признаков и атрибутов?
> 
> Суб - "под", станцио - "состояние". Иначе говоря, то, что составляет основу для всяких признаков и атрибутов?
> 
> Давайте я переформулирую вопрос. Имеет ли сознание другую основу (иначе говоря, природу), чем материя?


Ну это наверное вопрос из разряда "вещи в себе". Можем ли мы вообще что-либо сказать о субстанции. Если говорить буддийскими терминами, то наверное её нет ни там, ни там. Точнее нет независимой от причин, но есть зависимая от причин.

----------


## Pavel

> Ну это наверное вопрос из разряда "вещи в себе". Можем ли мы вообще что-либо сказать о субстанции. Если говорить буддийскими терминами, то наверное её нет ни там, ни там. Точнее нет независимой от причин, но есть зависимая от причин.


Можно ли признать, что независимое от причин - это то же самое, что непознанное до конца?

Сразу поясню вопрос. Если признать, что есть что-то познанное до конца во всей своей совокупности причин, приведших к появлению "нечто", то значит вся эта совокупность причин представляет собой некую неизменную сущность, ведь нет больше никаких причин для возникновения данной совокупности причин и "нечто".
Если же признать, что есть еще какие-то причины, предшествующие возникновению данной совокупности обозначенных причин, то следует признать, что данные причины либо неизвестны, либо не включены в совокупность по непонятным причинам.

P.S.

Лучше ответить на этот вопрос в специально открытой для него теме в этом же разделе форума.

----------

Won Soeng (26.06.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну это наверное вопрос из разряда "вещи в себе". Можем ли мы вообще что-либо сказать о субстанции. Если говорить буддийскими терминами, то наверное её нет ни там, ни там. Точнее нет независимой от причин, но есть зависимая от причин.


Да, можно и так. 

Однако, меня интересует совсем другой вопрос.
Предполагает ли AlexTheGreat, что сознание существует без опоры на материю, лишь взаимодействуя с ней как, например, ветер взаимодействует с водой или огонь взаимодействует с землей.

----------


## AlexТ

> Да, можно и так. 
> 
> Однако, меня интересует совсем другой вопрос.
> Предполагает ли AlexTheGreat, что сознание существует без опоры на материю, лишь взаимодействуя с ней как, например, ветер взаимодействует с водой или огонь взаимодействует с землей.


По Тхеравадской схоластике сознание в Арупа Лока существует без материальной опоры. Там нету 5 органов чувств и обьектов для них. 

В Камалока и Рупалока сознание зависит от материи. 

Одна из моих любимых цитат o сознании (в Камалоке и частично в Рупа Локе):



> Bhikkhus, just as based on whatever fire burns, it is reckoned by that. Fire ablaze with sticks is stick fire. Ablaze with twigs is twig fire. Ablaze with grass is grass fire. Ablaze with cow dung is cow dung fire. Ablaze with grain thrash is grain thrash fire. Ablaze with dirt is dirt fire. In the same manner consciousness on account is eye and forms is eye consciousness. Consciousness on account of ear and sounds is ear consciousness. Consciousness on account of nose and smells is nose conscioussness. Consciousness on account of tongue and tastes is taste consciousness. Consciousness on account of body and touches is body consciousness. Consciousness on account of mind and ideas is mind consciousness.
> http://metta.lk/tipitaka/2Sutta-Pita...-sutta-e1.html

----------

Won Soeng (26.06.2010)

----------


## Бо

> По Тхеравадской схоластике сознание в Арупа Лока существует без материальной опоры. Там нету 5 органов чувств и обьектов для них.


То есть в Арупа локе нет звена нама-рупа? И Пратитьясамуппада к ней не относится?

----------


## AlexТ

> Если же сами Вы считаете, что материя влияет на формирование сознания, то и не гнушайтесь изучать материю и способы ее влияния - не выкусывайте огромный пласт человеческого знания из личного обращения.


Надо уточнить что имеется в виду под "влиянием" . 


Пять обьектов чувств для пяти сознаний являются условиями: предвозникновения, присутствия, неисчезновения, и объективным источником. 

Через повреждение органов чувств, соответсвующий тип сознания изменяется или не возникнет. Сознание органов чувств зависит от материи.


Обьекты чувств могут быть сильной основой для неблагих реакций.

Но самое важное это как ум прореагирует на происходящее. С злостью или с спокойствием, например? И это более важно.

Страдание есть двух категорий.  Исходящее из тела, (телесная боль) и исходящая из психологических реакций (злость, раздражение, и тд.).

С первым типом, Даже Будды не могут избавиться. А с вторым типом страдания, можно избавится.






> а вот материя вне сознания перемещается в пространстве от ума к уму посылочными ящиками и в полном соответствии с описью отправления...  Поэтому в современном мире и укоренились реалистические взгляды, согласно которым первична материя, а сознание - это лишь частный случай ее организации.


Эти и все реалистические "доказательства" законченый идеалист может с легкостью опровергнуть. Я знаю на личном опыте.





> С моей же точки зрения идеи о том, что ум формирует окружающий мир, а мир не существует вне индивидуального воспринимающего ума...



Материя вне ума, есть. Единственое что, так это мы строим концепции целостного мира из материльных чувственых данных.  Мы накладываем свою интерпретацию "мира" на материю.  

Машина это понятие. Ее нельзя измерить, взвесить или увидеть. Можно взвесить вес материи. Можно осязать прочность. Можно увидеть цвет. Можно услышать звук. 

Вес, цвет, прочность, звук и т.д. есть не зависимо от ума.  Но концепций и русских слов (или слов из других языков), нет вне понятий ума.


Насчет физиологии.  Это изучается не для лечения тела (Буддист просто пойдет к врачу) а для анализа тела с точки зрения прекращения полового влечения и к цеплянию за жизнь тела.  Конечно по этому даные о физиологии, с точки зрения науки (даже того времени) очень мало и примитивно - так как цель не физиология как наука. Те кто критикуют физиологию Висудхимагги или Сутт, просто не понимают смысл сказаного в них.

----------


## AlexТ

> То есть в Арупа локе нет звена нама-рупа? И Пратитьясамуппада к ней не относится?


По комментариям это так. Там нету рупы, только нама. Так что та конкретная часть насколько я понимаю не относится. Виннана обуславливает только наму без рупы.


Хотя может быть можно сказать что в "Бесконечном пространстве" может быть производная материя (пространство) и возможно несколько типов производной материи может быть и есть в аруппа локах. Но это не являются видинием, слышанием, обонянием, осязанием, или ощущением тела.   

Материя в намарупа так же включает производную материю, так что может быть некоторый остаток производной "материи" может быть и есть.
Все это (Об рупе в Арупа Лока) конечно теоретически, для меня. А что вы думете, Sepia? 

Почему нельзя сказать что рупа как часть намарупы в Пратитьясамуппады, нет в Аруппа локе?

----------


## Бо

> Почему нельзя сказать что рупа как часть намарупы в Пратитьясамуппады, нет в Аруппа локе?


Нет, мне просто интересно. Арупа лока относится к сансаре? Пратитьясамуппада относится ко всей сансаре или только к ее части? 
Если в Арупалоке нет рупы - там не может быть и шести чувственных основ(салаятана), не может быть контакта (пхасса) не может быть рождения и не может быть страдания. Если признать что там есть рупа, тогда это уже будет не Арупа  :Smilie:

----------


## AlexТ

> Нет, мне просто интересно. Арупа лока относится к сансаре? Пратитьясамуппада относится ко всей сансаре или только к ее части?


Часть  Пратитьясамуппада не относится ко всем локам. Для Будды или Арахата, Пратитьясамуппада очень ограничена - например.




> Если в Арупалоке нет рупы - там не может быть и шести чувственных основ(салаятана),


Там одна из 6 салаятан есть (_manāyatana_), и только тот вид контакта (_mano phassa_) и ощущения (_mano vedanā_).

----------

Won Soeng (26.06.2010), Бо (26.06.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Эти и все реалистические "доказательства" законченый идеалист может с легкостью опровергнуть. Я знаю на личном опыте.


Вы знаете лишь то, что чьи-то доказательства оказались для Вас лично убедительны. Я же знаю еще и другое, что реалистические взгляды распространяются среди людей более активно, чем религиозные, поэтому научное знание и научное мировоззрение вытесняет, хоть и не без труда, церковно-религиозное. Более того, все религии вынуждены признавать такое знание не только умозрительно, но и на повседневной практике, пользуясь плодами реалистического подхода к постижению мира.

Вот почему буддист для лечения по Вашим же словам идет к врачу, а вот психически больной реалист не идет к буддисту, а идет к психологу или психиатору.




> Материя вне ума, есть. Единственое что, так это мы строим концепции целостного мира из материльных чувственых данных.  Мы накладываем свою интерпретацию "мира" на материю.


 Вы слишком примитивно рисуете методологию создания картины мира, акцентируя внимание на роли чувственного аппарата в ее создании. Ключевую же роль в создании картины мира играет не чувственный аппарат, а процессы взаимодействия между материальными объектами. Для того, чтобы мы сейчас этот вопрос обсуждали, гораздо более важно, чтобы приемники и передатчики между Землей и целой кучей спутников правильно взаимодействовали, чем чтобы Вы или я имели правильное представление о том, есть ли остатки материи в арупа-локах. 

А для правильного взаимодействия спутников вплоть до наших компьютеров совершенно необходимо единое коллективное представление о материи, его свойствах и способе использования. А вот для увлеченности буддизмом совершенно не обязательны ни единые представления, ни единые практические действия для всех, чтобы считать себя буддистом. Чувствуете определяющую разницу?




> Вес, цвет, прочность, звук и т.д. есть не зависимо от ума.  Но концепций и русских слов (или слов из других языков), нет вне понятий ума.


Отлично! Вы уже сделали первый шаг к правильному пониманию. Остается сделать второй шаг - понять, что важнее изучать вес, цвет, прочность и звук, чем слова или понятия каждой отдельной личности. А чтобы перейти к процессам формирования понятий у человека не в каждом отдельном случае, а в общем, едином для всех принципе, совершенно необходимо постичь ум человека как вес, прочность и другие свойства автомобиля. Вы же беретесь утверждать, что наблюдения за своим персональным умом медитативными методами стало вдруг чудесным образом достаточно для обнаружения общих для всех принципов формирования понятий или ощущений. Это как если бы какой-нибудь излишне самоуверенный человек сказал, что он ощупал, осмотрел, обнюхал и обдумал автомобиль, тем самым создал не только представление о его весе, но и создал принцип измерения веса машин. Вы же за пределы наблюдения лишь за одним собственным "автомобилем" ходить не умеете - буддийская методология не позволяет.




> Насчет физиологии.  Это изучается не для лечения тела (Буддист просто пойдет к врачу) а для анализа тела с точки зрения прекращения полового влечения и к цеплянию за жизнь тела.


 Так я уже несколько раз на это фарисейство указывал: говорить о достаточной и полной картине мира, но при этом жить по законам и благодаря трудам и усилиям тех, кто имеет совершенно другое представление о мире, чем Ваше. Вот если бы буддист мог не лечиться у врача, не пользоваться защитой служащих в армии, не пользоваться едой, выращенной на гербицидах и пестицидах, не пользоваться ...., а мог бы продемонстрировать умение существовать в согласии с собственной буддийской концепцией мира, как это делает реалист, вот тогда можно было бы говорить о жизнеспособности такой концепции и достаточности таких знаний. А пока буддист существует лишь до тех пор, пока реалист ему это позволяет из сострадания. Реалист же существует и без буддиста и при этом не страдает больше, чем при соседстве с буддистом. Ему хватает для решения психических проблем  психолога с физиологом, которые тоже имеют методы и для уменьшения полового влечения, и для еменьшения боли и мук тела.

----------


## Pavel

> Часть  Пратитьясамуппада не относится ко всем локам. Для Будды или Арахата, Пратитьясамуппада очень ограничена - например.


Ну для будд или архатов хотя бы теоретически придется ограничить, иначе никогда цепочку не прервать - это банальная логика рассуждений даже о том, чего воочию не видал. А вот логику Ваших рассуждений я не совсем понимаю: Вы говорили об ограничении в пратитьясамуппаде для лок, а в качестве примера заговорили о буддах. Будды с архатами - это что, особая лока (арупа-лока)? Если же рупа-лока, и будды все в той же рупа-локе, то выходит, что пратитьсамуппада просто вообще не для всех в этой рупа-локе 12-ти звенна?

----------


## AlexТ

> А вот логику Ваших рассуждений я не совсем понимаю: Вы говорили об ограничении в пратитьясамуппаде для лок, а в качестве примера заговорили о буддах. Будды с архатами - это что, особая лока (арупа-лока)?


По Тхераваде есть 4 Лока (4 Мира).
Кама-Лока, Рупа-Лока, Аруппа-Лока  и Локутарра-Лока.

Первые три это для не просветленых. Хоть "физически" Будды и Архаты находятся якобы в нашем мира - внутри они "_не из мира сего_".  Их состояние ума не то что у нас. 

Для них пратитьясамуппада не работает так как
Отсутсвует все невединие (первый и основной фактор), камма, страсть, цепляние, становление,  и перерождение со всем вытекающим. 

Есть только результаты прошлой каммы, и благие функциональные состояния ума которые в отличие от нас, не являются причиной для продолжения сознания. В каком то смысле Будда, Архат это процесс который на грани полного прекращения. У них нету ощущения "Я есть".  Так что они внутри "_не от мира сего_".

----------


## AlexТ

> но и на повседневной практике, пользуясь плодами реалистического подхода к постижению мира.
> 
>  Так я уже несколько раз на это фарисейство указывал: говорить о достаточной и полной картине мира, но при этом жить по законам и благодаря трудам и усилиям тех, кто имеет совершенно другое представление о мире, чем Ваше. Вот если бы буддист мог не лечиться у врача, не пользоваться защитой служащих в армии, не пользоваться едой, выращенной на гербицидах и пестицидах, не пользоваться ...., а мог бы продемонстрировать умение существовать в согласии с собственной буддийской концепцией мира, как это делает реалист, вот тогда можно было бы говорить о жизнеспособности такой концепции и достаточности таких знаний. А пока буддист существует лишь до тех пор, пока реалист ему это позволяет из сострадания.


Все мы живем и пользуемся плодами Каммы (kammavipaka).  




> Вот почему буддист для лечения по Вашим же словам идет к врачу, а вот психически больной реалист не идет к буддисту, а идет к психологу или психиатору.


Конечно, психически больной человек не может всегда делать правильный выбор. 





> Вы слишком примитивно рисуете методологию создания картины мира, акцентируя внимание на роли чувственного аппарата в ее создании.



Будда учил о страдании и прекращении его.  Поскольку страдание это состояние ума, то о нем Будда акцентировал внимание.

То что находится вне сознания, не доказуемо, и не проверяемо. Я беру на веру и слова Будды что есть рупа вне сознания (но не как наивный реализм).

Как я сказал, целостность это понятие, умственое конструирование. Машина, дерево, человек, компьютер это понятия несуществующие в действительности.

Пахать на поле, трудится, Професия доктора, армия это тоже понятия. В Абхидхамме их нет. Значит они являются относительными, умствеными "истинами" как воображение накладываемое на параматтха-дхаммы.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...выражая его непосредственно в сторону объекта...


 За выражение гнева меня бы забанили сразу :Smilie: )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> То что находится вне сознания, не доказуемо, и не проверяемо. Я беру на веру и слова Будды что есть рупа вне сознания (но не как наивный реализм).


А Будда-то как узнал, что есть рупа вне сознания, если то, что находится вне сознания, не доказуемо, и не проверяемо?
Тоже кому-то поверил?

----------

Pavel (27.06.2010), Чиффа (27.06.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Все мы живем и пользуемся плодами Каммы (kammavipaka).


Ух ты.... Вот это изысканные формулировочки - "пользоваться плодами каммы". Так можно и соседским автомобилем попользоваться, а потом сказать, что все мы автомобилями пользуемся. 

Дело в том, что при всем том высокомерии, которое демонстрирует буддист к камме материалиста как-то предполагается более скромное использование плодов каммы этого самого материалиста. В противном случае выглядит все как-то не красиво с нравственной точки зрения. Это все равно что ругать борщ, приготовленный другим человеком, уплетать его при этом за обе щеки и еще при этом и не уметь приготовить своего собственного. Вы же не станете оспаривать, что "плодов каммы", об использовании которых буддистом мы говорим, буддист создать не может, ибо презирает метод постижения, необходимый для их создания.

----------


## Pavel

> По Тхераваде есть 4 Лока (4 Мира).
> Кама-Лока, Рупа-Лока, Аруппа-Лока  и Локутарра-Лока.
> 
> Первые три это для не просветленых. Хоть "физически" Будды и Архаты находятся якобы в нашем мира - внутри они "_не из мира сего_".  Их состояние ума не то что у нас.


Alex, Вы так и не сказали, из какой локи будды не "якобы", а на самом деле... Или ни в одном из миров будд нет? Или они во всех мирах? Или еще чего можно придумать?

----------


## Aion

> То что находится вне сознания, не доказуемо, и не проверяемо.


Только если сознание, мягко говоря, боится заглянуть за свои границы, как свойственно  "белым и пушистым" психотикам. Однако при неврозе страдающему сознанию всё же приходится иметь дело с бессознательными содержаниями, и тут уже вовсе не обязательно доказывать и проверять запашок своей родной "тачки с говном"... 




> Как я сказал, целостность это понятие, умственое конструирование.


Любое слово можно назвать понятием, умственным конструированием, но ведь Бхагаван не только исцелился сам, но и указал Путь к исцелению...

----------

Тарасова (01.07.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Только если сознание, мягко говоря, боится заглянуть за свои границы, как свойственно  "белым и пушистым" психотикам. Однако при неврозе сознанию всё же приходится иметь дело с бессознательными содержаниями. ...


Вообще-то, если последовательно рассмотреть проблему взаимодействия с бессознательным, то таковое обнаруживается лишь при условии перехода бессознательного в область осознанного. В этом суть психоанализа как метода постижения бессознательного. До этого момента можно лишь предполагать наличие некой непознанной психической силы, управляющей восприятием и поступками.

----------


## Aion

> Вообще-то, если последовательно рассмотреть проблему взаимодействия с бессознательным, то таковое обнаруживается лишь при условии перехода бессознательного в область осознанного. В этом суть психоанализа как метода постижения бессознательного. До этого момента можно лишь предполагать наличие некой непознанной психической силы, управляющей восприятием и поступками.


В случае невроза сложно делать вид, что человек живёт "в пределах только эго". Мне доводилось иметь дело с людьми, которым снились такие кошмары, что они буквально боялись спать, в связи с чем страдали от нервного истощения, вызванного многодневной бессонницей... Ну а вообще Юнг так оценивал отношение к бессознательному "в народе": 


> Бессознательного боится гораздо большее число людей, чем можно было бы ожидать. Они пугаются даже собственной тени. Если же речь заходит об аниме и анимусе, страх переходит в панику. И в самом деле, неразрывная пара представляет содержимое психики, прорывающееся в сознание при психозе (явственнее всего - при параноидных формах шизофрении). Преодоление такого страха - иногда нешуточное моральное достижение, но его, к сожалению, недостаточно для выполнения всех предварительных условий на пути к подлинному опыту самости.
> 
> *Карл Густав Юнг
> АION
> исследование феноменологии самости*

----------


## Pavel

> Ну а вообще Юнг так оценивал отношение к бессознательному "в народе":


Вообще-то, если я Вас правильно понял, то Вы возражали факту доказуемости чего-либо вне сознания, указывая на то, что только те, кто боятся заглянуть в бессознательное лишены такой возможности.

Я же возразил этому замечанию тем, что психоанализ как метод заглядывания в бессознательное основан на переводе из бессознательного в осознанное. До тех пор, пока не появился метод психоанализа, не было возможности туда заглянуть. Следовательно Ваш пример с бессознательным лишь дает очередной пример, подтверждающий идею Alex-а

----------


## Aion

> Вообще-то, если я Вас правильно понял, то Вы возражали факту доказуемости чего-либо вне сознания, указывая на то, что только те, кто боятся заглянуть в бессознательное лишены такой возможности.


Вообще-то я возражал против признания за сознанием свойства безусловности.  



> До тех пор, пока не появился метод психоанализа, не было возможности туда заглянуть. Следовательно Ваш пример с бессознательным лишь дает очередной пример, подтверждающий идею Alex-а


Павел, по-моему, Вы недооцениваете хомо дважды сапиенсов.))) С палеолита существует куча методов связи сознания с бессознательным, а то, что бессознательное не называлось при этом словом "бессознательное", по существу никакой роли не играет.

----------

Тарасова (01.07.2010)

----------


## Турецкий

> Буддизм как реализация Самости
>  (из книги «Буддизм и юнгианская психология» М.Шпигельмана и М.Миуки).


ещё одна попытка увязать западную психологию с буддизмом.

если бы г-н Миуки был тибетцем - этой кнги просто не было бы.. а он был японцем со свойственным им принципам "господина" и "самурая"... 

"встретил будду - убей будду" - характерно для японского самосознания - потому и возникла эта книга.

самость - реализация эго - нелепо просто. лучше бы эта пара авторов занялись медитацией...

хотя можно конечно и о реализации самости написать и обсуждать - есть ли красота - благо... и многое иное - но когда полушутливая дискуссия за чашкой чая переходит в разряд ученой степени - впору забить тревогу...)))

всего лишь очередная глупость - которой немало вокруг.

----------


## Турецкий

> Вообще-то я возражал против признания за сознанием свойства безусловности.  
> Павел, по-моему, Вы недооцениваете хомо дважды сапиенсов.))) С палеолита существует куча методов связи сознания с бессознательным, а то, что бессознательное не называлось при этом словом "бессознательное", по существу никакой роли не играет.


ваши доводы наполовину бесполезны - т.к. вы вообще говорите о разном...)) причем на отвлеченные от буддизма темы, пытаясь его притянут за уши к теории Юнга..)))

----------


## Турецкий

> Вообще-то, если я Вас правильно понял, то Вы возражали факту доказуемости чего-либо вне сознания, указывая на то, что только те, кто боятся заглянуть в бессознательное лишены такой возможности.
> 
> Я же возразил этому замечанию тем, что психоанализ как метод заглядывания в бессознательное основан на переводе из бессознательного в осознанное. До тех пор, пока не появился метод психоанализа, не было возможности туда заглянуть. Следовательно Ваш пример с бессознательным лишь дает очередной пример, подтверждающий идею Alex-а


заглянуть в бессознательное... это очень давно практикуется в процессе медитации... причем согласно западной терминологии - весьма успешно... и если западные ученые предпочитают изобретать колесо - пусть избретают.

----------


## Aion

> ваши доводы наполовину бесполезны - т.к. вы вообще говорите о разном...)) причем на отвлеченные от буддизма темы, пытаясь его притянут за уши к теории Юнга..)))


Турецкий, Вы уверены, что поняли, о чём идёт речь?

----------


## Турецкий

> Вообще-то, если последовательно рассмотреть проблему взаимодействия с бессознательным, то таковое обнаруживается лишь при условии перехода бессознательного в область осознанного. В этом суть психоанализа как метода постижения бессознательного. До этого момента можно лишь предполагать наличие некой непознанной психической силы, управляющей восприятием и поступками.


практика медитации - поможет вам понять то что вы хотите сейчас сказать...

поверьте пока что мне на слово - я знаю о чем говорю.

----------


## AlexТ

> А Будда-то как узнал, что есть рупа вне сознания, если то, что находится вне сознания, не доказуемо, и не проверяемо?
> Тоже кому-то поверил?


В отличии от нас, у Него были супер познавательные возможности.  Разница между Буддой и нами очень большая. Он истина в последней инстанции насчет Дхаммы.





> Ух ты.... Вот это изысканные формулировочки - "пользоваться плодами каммы". Так можно и соседским автомобилем попользоваться, а потом сказать, что все мы автомобилями пользуемся.


Воровство это плохая камма которая ведет к горькому результату.





> В противном случае выглядит все как-то не красиво с нравственной точки зрения. Это все равно что ругать борщ, приготовленный другим человеком, уплетать его при этом за обе щеки и еще при этом и не уметь приготовить своего собственного. Вы же не станете оспаривать, что "плодов каммы", об использовании которых буддистом мы говорим, буддист создать не может, ибо презирает метод постижения, необходимый для их создания.


Успех зависит от благой каммы, так что нечего завидовать или гневаться на когото.  "_Каждому по заслугам_".

Если человек святой то ОН делает одолжение человеку дающему ему все необходимое. Святой "получая" от мирянина, на самом деле дает большие заслуги обслуживающему.






> Aion:
> Любое слово можно назвать понятием, умственным конструированием, но ведь Бхагаван не только исцелился сам, но и указал Путь к исцелению...


Да. Даже слова об фундаментальной реальности это просто слова, понятие об истине. Надо их постичь на опыте, как инсайт, а не как теория.

----------


## Aion

> Даже слова об фундаментальной реальности это просто слова, понятие об истине. Надо их постичь на опыте, как инсайт, а не как теория.


А по-моему не бывает "просто слов". Вот что пишет В. Б. Коробов: 


> Парадигматические классификационные списки элементов, по нашему мнению, были предназначены для рецитации — для рецитации действительности. Они устроены так, что всякий вид присутствия оказывается включенным в тот или иной ряд, элементы (виды присутствия) которого “приходят” и “уходят”, беспрестанно вращаясь в естественном круговороте цикла “возникновение — возрастание — деградация — исчезновение — возникновение и т. д.”. Классификационные ряды полностью исчерпывают присутствие, поэтому то, что здесь “вращается”, есть сам практикующий дхьяну. Результатом же этого “вращения” является “онтологическое насыщение” — деформация (перегруппировка) или распад синтагмы, а в конце концов и всего Текста-присутствия в целом.
> 
> В. Б. Коробов. Опыт функционального описания буддийской дхьяны

----------


## Pavel

> Павел, по-моему, Вы недооцениваете хомо дважды сапиенсов.))) С палеолита существует куча методов связи сознания с бессознательным, а то, что бессознательное не называлось при этом словом "бессознательное", по существу никакой роли не играет.


Но в высказывании Alex-a речь шла о доказуемости, а не о связи. И в моем возражении я постарался сохранить вопрос именно в этом контексте.

----------


## Турецкий

> Турецкий, Вы уверены, что поняли, о чём идёт речь?


абсолютно

----------


## Pavel

> заглянуть в бессознательное... это очень давно практикуется в процессе медитации... причем согласно западной терминологии - весьма успешно... и если западные ученые предпочитают изобретать колесо - пусть изобретают.


Вашему апломбу нет конца. Если бы к этому апломбу да немного бы образованности и смекалки.... может быть слезли бы с каменного колеса, а не настаивали бы на том, что все колеса одинаковы с древних времен.

Психоанализ - это метод заглянуть в чужое бессознательное. Медитация - это вообще хрень, из которой каждый "высасывает" в меру своей испорченности, но обращение идет лишь к собственному сознанию. Что до меня, то мне очень бы не хотелось, чтобы Ваше сознание идентифицировалось с моим - не хочется, чтобы обо мне думали так же, как о Вас. И тем более уж очень не хотелось бы, чтобы о моем сознании Вы делали вывод на основе собственной практики изучения собственного ума.

----------


## Pavel

> В отличии от нас, у Него были супер познавательные возможности.  Разница между Буддой и нами очень большая. Он истина в последней инстанции насчет Дхаммы.


Вообще-то для подавляющего большинства людей, пока они не свихнутся на очередной психо-философской концепции, существование материи вне сознания настолько очевидно и доказуемо на опыте, что не требуется никаких особых способностей и даже особых усилий для постижения данного факта.

Но, возвращаясь к Вашему утверждению о том, что нечто вне сознания не доказуемо, все-таки приходится Вам признать, что это не так и предположить, что на самом деле доказуемо, но при выдающихся способностях. Ну, пусть хоть такой шажок к здравому смыслу...  :Smilie: 



> Воровство это плохая камма которая ведет к горькому результату.


Есть много действий, которые ухудшают камму кроме воровства. Например, если человек АКТИВНО пользуется плодами неких представлений и концепций, сам не умеет создавать такие плоды, но при этом поносит на чем свет стоит эти представления и концепции - это плохая камма. Неблагодарность, основанная на амбициозности - это плохая камма.




> Успех зависит от благой каммы, так что нечего завидовать или гневаться на когото.  "_Каждому по заслугам_".


Идею "каждому по заслугам" можно хоть как-то терпимо увязать с личным практическим опытом лишь на уровне фантазий, если в основу этой идеи заложить концепцию перерождений. В противном случае опыт показывает, что некие злодеи в этой жизни так и не получили по заслугам за свои злодеяния, а огромное количество добродетели не нашло должного кармического "по заслугам", миллионы младенцев, не совершивших в этой жизни еще ни каких злодеяний, приняли мученическую смерть, а миллионы воров и мошенников "отдыхают на канарах". Поэтому, если опираться на личные фантазии (конечно же подкрепленные первоисточниками), то легко оправдать любое свое "чревоугодничество" за счет кого-то некими мифическими "прежними заслугами", а чье-то бедственное положение его "прежними злодеяниями". Что может быть глупее такого отношения к людям?!!




> Если человек святой то ОН делает одолжение человеку дающему ему все необходимое. Святой "получая" от мирянина, на самом деле дает большие заслуги обслуживающему.


Я бы не назвал святым человека, который пользуется плодами( и не может без них обходиться (!!!)) чьего-то мировоззрения и основанных на нем усилий, но при этом поносит того за это самое мировоззрение и презирает эти самые усилия. А все остальные выдумки о заслугах через "получая, на самом деле даю" - это вообще ВЕРШИНА ФАРИСЕЙСТВА, которая позволяет банальному воровству дорасти до уровня изысканного мошенничества.

----------

Турецкий (28.06.2010)

----------


## AlexТ

> Вообще-то для подавляющего большинства людей, пока они не свихнутся на очередной психо-философской концепции, существование материи вне сознания настолько очевидно и доказуемо на опыте, что не требуется никаких особых способностей и даже особых усилий для постижения данного факта.


Вы доказали что я хотел сказать.  Доказательство это умственая функция. Опыт тоже не может быть без сознания для чего это может быть очевидно.

Для безсознательного камня не может быть ни опыт, ни доказательства, ни проверки, ни очевидные факты. Только для ума.






> Есть много действий, которые ухудшают камму кроме воровства. Например, если человек АКТИВНО пользуется плодами неких представлений и концепций, сам не умеет создавать такие плоды, но при этом поносит на чем свет стоит эти представления и концепции - это плохая камма. Неблагодарность, основанная на амбициозности - это плохая камма.


Вы изучали что считается хорошей а что плохой каммой? Если нет, то пожалуйста не путайте ваши идеи с истиной.




> Идею "каждому по заслугам" можно хоть как-то терпимо увязать с личным практическим опытом лишь на уровне фантазий, если в основу этой идеи заложить концепцию перерождений. В противном случае опыт показывает, что некие злодеи в этой жизни так и не получили по заслугам за свои злодеяния, а огромное количество добродетели не нашло должного кармического "по заслугам", миллионы младенцев, не совершивших в этой жизни еще ни каких злодеяний, приняли мученическую смерть, а миллионы воров и мошенников "отдыхают на канарах". Поэтому, если опираться на личные фантазии (конечно же подкрепленные первоисточниками), то легко оправдать любое свое "чревоугодничество" за счет кого-то некими мифическими "прежними заслугами", а чье-то бедственное положение его "прежними злодеяниями". Что может быть глупее такого отношения к людям?!!


Как говорится:
Злой человек не наказывается за злость, он наказывается через злость. И тд с другими излишками. Ну и плохая камма приведет к соответствующему результату... Так что с жалуйтесь к злодеями. Имейте сострадание и сочуствие к ним! Простите их! Им будет худо...

----------

Won Soeng (28.06.2010), Турецкий (28.06.2010)

----------


## Турецкий

> Вашему апломбу нет конца. Если бы к этому апломбу да немного бы образованности и смекалки.... может быть слезли бы с каменного колеса, а не настаивали бы на том, что все колеса одинаковы с древних времен.


мой "апломб" - опирается на знание как психоанализа, так и медитации.. так и ряда иных аспектов науки.. и позволить себе обозначить психоанализ - "вообще хренью" - как это вы сделали относительно медитации - не могу по той простой причине, что психоанализ все же помогает людям по своему - а значит полезен.

в тоже время вам свойственно пренебрегать гораздо более древними знаниями и практиками по причине того, что вам по некоторым причинам это не получается освоить - но это ли причина охаивать нечто? вряд ли..

о колесе же сказал иносказательно - потому как форма колеса что древнего, что современного - одна и таже..))




> Психоанализ - это метод заглянуть в чужое бессознательное. Медитация - это вообще хрень, из которой каждый "высасывает" в меру своей испорченности, но обращение идет лишь к собственному сознанию. Что до меня, то мне очень бы не хотелось, чтобы Ваше сознание идентифицировалось с моим - не хочется, чтобы обо мне думали так же, как о Вас. И тем более уж очень не хотелось бы, чтобы о моем сознании Вы делали вывод на основе собственной практики изучения собственного ума.


о вашем отношении к медитативным практикам вы уже сказали не раз - однако можно вас спросить - как же вы можете адекватно рассуждать о чем-то - если предмет обсуждения для вас "вообще хрень, из которой каждый "высасывает" в меру своей испорченности" ? кажется в такой позиции апломба как раз хоть отбавляй..))) т.к. рассуждать с умным видом о том - в чем не смыслишь и чего понять не можешь пока ещё - это как раз и есть то самое проявление Самости - описанное в статье..)))

а по поводу самоидентификации.. я могу проанализировать вашу личность - но от этого она не станет мной.. и изучаю я вовсе не свой ум, а мир вокруг.. потому что ума - как такового не существует - вот в чем фокус и парадокс для психологии..))) только в буддизме об этом давно знают - а современные ученые только сейчас пытаются подобраться к пониманию этого момента..)))

иначе бы такого тезиса о самоидентификации меня и вас - у вас просто бы не возникло.. кстати - вы в курсе откуда вообще берутся мысли? Как они зарождаются? ведь чтобы рассуждать о Самости да ещё в буддизме - надо по меньшей мере понимать - откуда же берется то, что Юнг обозначил как Самость..)))

----------


## Pavel

> Вы доказали что я хотел сказать.  Доказательство это умственая функция. Опыт тоже не может быть без сознания для чего это может быть очевидно.


Да я и не возражал против того, что для доказательства существования вне ума материи требуется сознательная деятельность. Наоборот, я утверждал, что для такого доказательства большого ума не требуется.



> Вы изучали что считается хорошей а что плохой каммой? Если нет, то пожалуйста не путайте ваши идеи с истиной.


Вы бы более предметно выразили свое несогласие. Например в форме утверждения о том, что "плевать в колодец" вырытый другими, но из которого сам пьешь, не является плохой каммой. Или укусить "руку дающую" не является плохой кармой, а наоборот, "давание мне" это "мое благое деяние" по обеспечению благой каммы давателя, не взирая на то кусаю я эту руку или нет.

Я могу лишь повторить, что человека неблагодарного и высокомерно презирающего навыки и взгляды людей, которые исключительно за счет этих навыков и взглядов кормят неблагодарного человека, я не могу считать не только святым, но и благородным. 

На простом примере: я считаю благородным того, кто не скупает краденного, презирая краденное. И не считаю благородным того, кто скупает краденное или безвозмездно пользуется краденным, выражая презрение при этом к ворам. Даже если это презрение выражается в сострадательно высокомерной форме к вору.



> Простите их! Им будет худо...


Пока лишь Вам хорошо от мысли, что им будет худо в то время, как они "отдыхают на канарах" и не парятся тем, что в страшных муках умирают где-то младенцы. Кстати как и буддисты этими младенцами не очень озабочены и от этого им не худо. Равно как по Вашим словам не худо буддистам, что вкушают материальные блага, созданные материалистами, но ругают этих самых материалистов за их материалистическое мировоззрение. Типа врачевать буддисту плохо, потому пусть ка вот тот врач не буддист меня полечит, а то я закашлялся что-то. Или торговать буддисту не пристало, но пусть тогда вот тот не буддист поторгует моими книжками по Дхарме, а то деньги на поддержание Сангхи как-то уж больно нужны. Или убивать людей - страшный каммический грех, поэтому пусть вот те не буддисты преступников в тюрьме казнят, а буддийский монах позаботится о прахе убиенных под рассуждения о том, что буддизм не осуждает смертную казнь в Таиланде, не целоваться же нам с преступниками.

Еще раз повторюсь. Трудно посчитать святым фарисея и даже мало-мальски нравственным. Осуждаете материализм, так умейте отказаться от материальных благ. Осуждаете "воров", так не пользуйтесь "краденным".

----------

Турецкий (28.06.2010)

----------


## AlexТ

> Да я и не возражал против того, что для доказательства существования вне ума материи требуется сознательная деятельность. Наоборот, я утверждал, что для такого доказательства большого ума не требуется.


Правильно, доказательство и доказуемое это умственая деятельность. Эпистемологически мы знаем что дано в сознательном опыте и в уме, а не где то там за границе ума.




> Вы бы более предметно выразили свое несогласие. Например в форме утверждения о том, что "плевать в колодец" вырытый другими, но из которого сам пьешь, не является плохой каммой. Или укусить "руку дающую" не является плохой кармой, а наоборот, "давание мне" это "мое благое деяние" по обеспечению благой каммы давателя, не взирая на то кусаю я эту руку или нет.


K людям надо относится хорошо и быть благодарным им.  Презрение это так же плохое качество. О презрение говорилы вы, а не я. И о плевании в колодец так же, вы начали. Как говорится "_человек судит из своих омрачений_". Жадность дать просящему Монаху это неблагое качество.

Я лиш константирую факты.

----------


## Pavel

> о вашем отношении к медитативным практикам вы уже сказали не раз - однако можно вас спросить - как же вы можете адекватно рассуждать о чем-то - если предмет обсуждения для вас "вообще хрень, из которой каждый "высасывает" в меру своей испорченности" ?


А что мешает? Берутся же буддисты рассуждать об адах или раях, о Брахме или Боге-Творце, не имея в своем опыте ничего из обсуждаемого. Это Ваша практика думания путем сидения на подушке развило в Вас идею непогрешимости личного опыта, а следовательно истинность лишь того, что дано в личном опыте и невозможность рассуждать о том, что в личном опыте не дано. Однако личный опыт и есть та сама "хрень", обусловленная личной кармой и потому никому кроме самой этой личности не интересная.

----------

Турецкий (28.06.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Правильно, доказательство и доказуемое это умственая деятельность. Эпистемологически мы знаем что дано в сознательном опыте и в уме, а не где то там за границе ума.


Так есть материя вне ума или ее нет, и на каком основании возникает такое суждение?



> K людям надо относится хорошо и быть благодарным им.  Презрение это так же плохое качество. О презрение говорилы вы, а не я. И о плевании в колодец так же, вы начали. Как говорится "_человек судит из своих омрачений_". 
> 
> Я лиш константирую факты.


Как Вы считаете, относится ли хорошо к людям тот, кто осуждает их за их взгляды воровать, относится с состраданием к ворам, ибо знает, что те через свое воровство будут наказаны, осуждает их и сажает в тюрьму, но при этом пользуется тем, что не может быть другим способом добыто кроме как воровством?

----------


## Aion

> Но в высказывании Alex-a речь шла о доказуемости, а не о связи. И в моем возражении я постарался сохранить вопрос именно в этом контексте.


В моём высказывании речь шла о возможности расширения сознания и интеграции в сознание бессознательных содержаний.

----------

Турецкий (28.06.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> В моём высказывании речь шла о возможности расширения сознания и интеграции в сознание бессознательных содержаний.


Понятно. Думаю, что ни у кого не возникнет возражений против того, что сознание может быть расширено. Так же думаю, что ни у кого не вызовет недоумение заявление о том, что то, что вчера еще было неосознанным, сегодня может быть осознано.

----------


## Aion

> абсолютно


Тогда где Вы видите отвлечённые от буддизма темы? Мокусен Миуки говорит о  совместимости буддийской практики и практики юнгианской аналитической психологии. Если Вы не можете их совместить, по-буддийски ли обливать грязью тех, кому это удаётся?

----------


## Турецкий

> Вообще-то для подавляющего большинства людей, пока они не свихнутся на очередной психо-философской концепции, существование материи вне сознания настолько очевидно и доказуемо на опыте, что не требуется никаких особых способностей и даже особых усилий для постижения данного факта.


разве надо быть буддой чтобы понять это?




> Но, возвращаясь к Вашему утверждению о том, что нечто вне сознания не доказуемо, все-таки приходится Вам признать, что это не так и предположить, что на самом деле доказуемо, но при выдающихся способностях. Ну, пусть хоть такой шажок к здравому смыслу...


любые доказательства нужны лишь сознанию.. материя существует вполне и без этих доказательств.




> Есть много действий, которые ухудшают камму кроме воровства. Например, если человек АКТИВНО пользуется плодами неких представлений и концепций, сам не умеет создавать такие плоды, но при этом поносит на чем свет стоит эти представления и концепции - это плохая камма. Неблагодарность, основанная на амбициозности - это плохая камма.


действия не несут никакого заряда сами по себе. Заряд несет НАМЕРЕНИЕ того, кто совершает некое действие. Лишь сознание формирует некую мораль и понятие о благе и неблаге.. убери сознание - и человек перестанет существовать. 

если сознание скручивает окружающее на себя (эгоцентризм) - это конечно ухудшает его карму. Впрочем в этом нет никакого расхождения с вами кстати.. Разве что вы уточнили очевидное..




> Идею "каждому по заслугам" можно хоть как-то терпимо увязать с личным практическим опытом лишь на уровне фантазий, если в основу этой идеи заложить концепцию перерождений. В противном случае опыт показывает, что некие злодеи в этой жизни так и не получили по заслугам за свои злодеяния, а огромное количество добродетели не нашло должного кармического "по заслугам", миллионы младенцев, не совершивших в этой жизни еще ни каких злодеяний, приняли мученическую смерть, а миллионы воров и мошенников "отдыхают на канарах". Поэтому, если опираться на личные фантазии (конечно же подкрепленные первоисточниками), то легко оправдать любое свое "чревоугодничество" за счет кого-то некими мифическими "прежними заслугами", а чье-то бедственное положение его "прежними злодеяниями". Что может быть глупее такого отношения к людям?!!


зачем сваливать в одну кучу перерождение и принцип воздаяния? Вы видите происходящее лишь на протяжении малого отрезка времени (допустим 10 тыс. лет писаной истории), но вам неизвестно - каким образом и как был реализован и реализован ли вообще как принцип перерождения так и принцип воздаяния.

и если в наше время вы наблюдаете то, о чем говорите - это разве как-то противоречит этим принципам - если вы не знаете более - чем о существовании некоего человека в какой-то период времени и о его деяниях из сообщений историков или личных наблюдений?

разве это неочевидно - что нынешняя ситуация в мире спровоцирована безумием людей, отсутствием благожелательства и стяжательству ?

разве вы в состоянии доказать обратное: что умершие от рук убийцы в свое время сами не были убийцами (к примеру)? что кайфующий сегодня на канарах - завтра не будет пожинать плоды своего недеяния или деяния ?

Ведь вы не владеете полной информацией относительно этого момента...

с другой стороны - разве неочевидно - что большинство того, что зовут люди злодеяниями - происходит обычно по вине бездествия окружающих злодея людей ? Значит автоматически получается и эти люди - есть сопричастны к этим злодеяниям - так? И почему действительно умирают младенцы - которые никому не сделали ничего плохого ещё? т.е. вы не допускаете мысли - что массовая гибель младенцев сейчас - это урок кармы ушедшим когда-то в мир иной злодеям?

таким образом очевидно - что рассуждая о следствиях - необходимо знать причину, и если причина неясна - это ли доказывает - что причинно-следственная связь обрывается ? напротив - все на что указывает такое суждение - лишь на недостаток информации и только, что и мешает проследить в полной мере причины и следствие неких моментов этой жизни, которую вы так осознаете.

а кто-то осознает её иначе.. с иным видением причин и следствий..

хотя в части тезиса о том - что часто люди склонны оправдывать любые свои поступки, влекущие страдания для других людей и для себя нередко - я целиком согласен. Однако так думаю - над этим надо работать, а не бездействовать - ведь если к примеру вы уже знаете о неких поступках неких людей сейчас, которые можно назвать злодеяниями - и не принимаете никаких действий к устранению или уменьшению числа страданий, которые испытывают люди от этих злодеяний - вы тоже автоматически набираете с ними плохую карму - или это неочевидно?




> Я бы не назвал святым человека, который пользуется плодами( и не может без них обходиться (!!!)) чьего-то мировоззрения и основанных на нем усилий, но при этом поносит того за это самое мировоззрение и презирает эти самые усилия. А все остальные выдумки о заслугах через "получая, на самом деле даю" - это вообще ВЕРШИНА ФАРИСЕЙСТВА, которая позволяет банальному воровству дорасти до уровня изысканного мошенничества.


если некий святой охаивает тех, кто ему подаяние делает за то - что они каким-то образом получили то, что подают ему - это одно..

а вот если он ещё и принимает то - что по сути сам охаивает - то какой он святой? хотя впрочем святым конечно он может и быть (в религиях мира хватает и подобного казуса) - но до мудрости ему крайне далеко..)))

согласен с тем - что в наше время духовный труд часто подменяется ритуалами разных религий - ничего не значащих, потому как даже совершаются без должного настроя на это.. само собой - это просто банальное фарисейство и не слишком даже прикрытое воровство, когда ничего не привнося по сути - получают вознаграждение.. 

впрочем - судя по всему - ныне так живут многие.. а не только служители разных культов, религий и философских течений.. и ничего... не испытывают укоров кармы..)))

относительно дОлжного настроя могу привести наиболее яркий пример - хождение по остро-заточенной сабле - если настрой человека не соблюдается - воздаяние следует немедленно и неотразимо - он получит сильные травмы.. 

О том как влияет настрой при выполнении неких ритуалов или иных действий направленных казалось бы во благо других - сложно судить многим ввиду неочевидности для них действенности этих ритуалов и действий...

однако  в данном случае все упирается в то, что окружающие люди просто неспособны увидеть - с каким намерением некий человек подходит к своим обязанностям - а как раз здесь и заключен ключевой момент.

здесь я могу лишь привести аналогию с дальтонизмом: если у светофора поменять местами цвета, то вам придется долго доказывать - какой цвет у светофора какой есть.. т.е. также и в этом случае - чтобы различить намерение - это проще всего видеть. В принципе - можно даже приборчик этакий сделать - для определения по крайней мере направления поля кручения от человека при определенных его мыслях - хотя гарантия точности не 100%, но отчасти уже люди смогут опираться на то что привыкли видеть пред глазами - показания приборов.. Как вы относитесь к созданию такого приборчика?

----------

Won Soeng (28.06.2010)

----------


## Турецкий

> Тогда где Вы видите отвлечённые от буддизма темы? Мокусен Миуки говорит о  совместимости буддийской практики и практики юнгианской аналитической психологии. Если Вы не можете их совместить, по-буддийски ли обливать грязью тех, кому это удаётся?


если чуть внимательней прочтете другие мои посты в этой теме - вы поймете - что уж я во всяком случае не поливаю никого грязью..)) (кстати она бывает и полезная - в курсе наверное?)))

и свои суждения немного обосновал здесь же. 

на более полномасштабное исследование этой темы смысла не вижу тратить время..

----------


## Турецкий

> А что мешает? Берутся же буддисты рассуждать об адах или раях, о Брахме или Боге-Творце, не имея в своем опыте ничего из обсуждаемого. Это Ваша практика думания путем сидения на подушке развило в Вас идею непогрешимости личного опыта, а следовательно истинность лишь того, что дано в личном опыте и невозможность рассуждать о том, что в личном опыте не дано. Однако личный опыт и есть та сама "хрень", обусловленная личной кармой и потому никому кроме самой этой личности не интересная.


берутся.. и не только буддисты.. ну что сказать... не ведают что творят- похоже так лишь..

мой опыт не является абсолютным, но в той части что помогает мне и людям - он есть действенен - и этого достаточно я полагаю.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так есть материя вне ума или ее нет, и на каком основании возникает такое суждение?


Павел, это же совершенного очевидно. Вне Вашего ума - есть. Вне мышления - нет. Весь вопрос в понимании ума и в понимании термина "есть", "существует".

А про карму Вам чудесно Турецкий расписал.

Хотя я понимаю Ваши вопросы к AlexTheGreat. Без должного уважения к Дхарме ответы тхеравадинов воспринимать затруднительно. Они выглядят излишне наивными.

----------


## Aion

> если чуть внимательней прочтете другие мои посты в этой теме - вы поймете - что уж я во всяком случае не поливаю никого грязью..)) (кстати она бывает и полезная - в курсе наверное?)))
> 
> и свои суждения немного обосновал здесь же. 
> 
> на более полномасштабное исследование этой темы смысла не вижу тратить время..


Спасибо, конечно, за лечебные свойства грязи, но это Ваше высказывание: 


> всего лишь очередная глупость - которой немало вокруг


 без "более полномасштабного" обоснования, по-моему, попахивает всего лишь проекцией собственного бессознательного.   :Wink:

----------

Турецкий (28.06.2010)

----------


## Турецкий

> Спасибо, конечно, за лечебные свойства грязи, но это Ваше высказывание:  без "более полномасштабного" обоснования, по-моему, попахивает всего лишь проекцией собственного бессознательного.


да. и я описал возможно понятнее об этом уже изрядно. каждый вдит что хочет видеть. я просто не вижу смысла что-то ещё пояснять по этой теме - каждый пусть думает как хочет..))) извините - у меня дел и без этого хватает на сегодня..)))

----------

Aion (28.06.2010)

----------


## Akaguma

> Осознать Самость во всей ее целокупности – превыше нашего воображения, ибо тогда часть должна была понять целое.


Имхо, тут логическая ошибка. Почему Юнг лишает Самость способности осознания самого себя целиком? Почему он рассматривает осознание Самостью самой себя, как осознание частью Целого? Не понятно.




> Надежды на то, что когда-нибудь мы достигнем хотя бы приблизительной осознанности Самости, нет, ибо сколько бы мы ни осознавали себя, всегда останется в наличии неопределенная и неопределимая величина бессознательного, тоже принадлежащая к тотальности Самости.


Вот откуда такой вывод? То что Юнг не знал такого метода, это не значит, что его нет.

----------


## Pavel

> действия не несут никакого заряда сами по себе. Заряд несет НАМЕРЕНИЕ того, кто совершает некое действие.


Акцентирование значимости намерения - это расхожая уловка для представления любого действия в желаемом свете. Народный практический ум давно подметил это и любые попытки такого представления пресекает крылатым высказыванием: "Благими намерениями дорога в ад вымощена."




> и если в наше время вы наблюдаете то, о чем говорите - это разве как-то противоречит этим принципам - если вы не знаете более - чем о существовании некоего человека в какой-то период времени и о его деяниях из сообщений историков или личных наблюдений?


Совершенно не понял, что Вы хотели сказать. Речь шла о том, что наблюдение га протяжении одной жизни, например младенца, умирающего в муках, не успевшего в своей жизни совершить ни одного недостойного поступка, не дает повода помыслить о том, что младенец как-то заслужил такую мучительную и преждевременную смерть. Поэтому уверенность взаимосвязи между безнравственным поступком человека и воздаянием ему же за его же поступки на наблюдаемой его жизни возникнуть не может, и не может быть соответственно обнаружена на личном опыте, если такой опыт не выходит за границы одной жизни в область череды перерождений.




> разве это неочевидно - что нынешняя ситуация в мире спровоцирована безумием людей, отсутствием благожелательства и стяжательству ?


Прежде всего оценка самой жизни к4ак безумной настолько не очевидна, что у меня не только не находит адекватного отклика, но и вызывает активное возражение. Что же касается безумия людей, то такое отношение к человеку крайне распространено среди религиозно озабоченных людей  самых различных вероисповеданий или максималистически настроенного юношества, но так же совершенно не очевидно. Таким же образом и крайняя точка зрения об отсутствии благожелательства и какой-то устремленности к стяжательству у людей - это скорее эмоциональная точка зрения, суть которой скрывается в амбициозности оценщика ситуации. Этот субъект-оценщик как бы ставит себя вне распространенного в обществе порока, преукрашивая и сгущая краски вокруг порока, не гласно приписывая себе гораздо выше средней нравственность. Собственно, у Будды Готамы хорошо описан этот распространенный психологический прием самовозвеличивания путем нахваливания, например, своего учителя. 




> разве вы в состоянии доказать обратное: что умершие от рук убийцы в свое время сами не были убийцами (к примеру)? что кайфующий сегодня на канарах - завтра не будет пожинать плоды своего недеяния или деяния ?


Разве передо мной должна стоять такая задача - доказывать то, чего не заявлял. Я заявляю, что на практических наблюдениях, данных мне в памяти и персональном сознании полно примеров, когда нет оснований утверждать, что кто-то заслужил свои страдания или заслужил свои блага. О каком "своем времени" я еще должен рассуждать и что относительно этого времени доказывать или опровергать. 




> Ведь вы не владеете полной информацией относительно этого момента...


Какого момента? Я говорил о младенцах, чья жизнь умещается на моей ладони. А Вы о каких моментах заговорили сразу после вступительного слова о том, что нет никакой необходимости говорить о перерождениях в контексте воздаяний?




> с другой стороны - разве неочевидно - что большинство того, что зовут люди злодеяниями - происходит обычно по вине бездествия окружающих злодея людей ?


Похоже Вы вкладываете в слово "вина" некий свой смысл, так как никакой вины в бездействии я не наблюдаю. Да и Вы как-то умудрились сами себя запутать, то указывая на первоочередное значение намерение и отсутствие в самом действии некого "заряда", то вдруг возложив вину на бездействующих. Может быть Вы хотели поговорить о пассивном соучастии в злодеянии, но и здесь не вижу смысла говорить о каком-то "большинстве" и "очевидности"...




> И почему действительно умирают младенцы - которые никому не сделали ничего плохого ещё? т.е. вы не допускаете мысли - что массовая гибель младенцев сейчас - это урок кармы ушедшим когда-то в мир иной злодеям?


Могу в качестве ответа предложить лишь Ваши же слова: 


> зачем сваливать в одну кучу перерождение и принцип воздаяния?





> таким образом очевидно - что рассуждая о следствиях - необходимо знать причину, и если причина неясна - это ли доказывает - что причинно-следственная связь обрывается ? напротив - все на что указывает такое суждение - лишь на недостаток информации и только, что и мешает проследить в полной мере причины и следствие неких моментов этой жизни, которую вы так осознаете.


О каком обрыве причинно-следственных связей и зачем Вы заговорили? Вы хотите сказать. что Вам известно, что у событий есть причины? А кому это не известно?



> если некий святой охаивает тех, кто ему подаяние делает за то - что они каким-то образом получили то, что подают ему - это одно..
> 
> а вот если он ещё и принимает то - что по сути сам охаивает - то какой он святой? хотя впрочем святым конечно он может и быть (в религиях мира хватает и подобного казуса) - но до мудрости ему крайне далеко..)))


В истории и мудрых полно, кто так поступает - в религиях полно таких мудрецов..  :Smilie: 




> впрочем - судя по всему - ныне так живут многие.. а не только служители разных культов, религий и философских течений.. и ничего... не испытывают укоров кармы..)))


Да, совершенно согласен, безнравственность не является прерогативой служителей культов или философов. Но традиция охаивания материалистических взглядов при одновременном потреблении материальных плодов этих взглядов - это даже не традиция, а норма. И трудно себе даже представить, что некий материалист пойдет к батюшке грехи оптускать, но при этом будет хаять церковь и взгляды служителя, который собственно ему грехи и отпускает.




> В принципе - можно даже приборчик этакий сделать - для определения по крайней мере направления поля кручения от человека при определенных его мыслях - хотя гарантия точности не 100%, но отчасти уже люди смогут опираться на то что привыкли видеть пред глазами - показания приборов.. Как вы относитесь к созданию такого приборчика?


Никак. По мне так проститутка, честно зарабатывающая деньги за свой "труд" и унижения (намерение срубить бабла на 100%) безобиднее, чем поборник нравственности, который вроде бы о бабле и не думает (остаточная или зачаточная потребность в бабле лишь на 1%), а просто пользуется всем тем, на что высокомерно и публично плюет из самых благих намерений обратить в веру истинную всех порочных производителей материальных ценностей.

----------


## Pavel

> мой опыт не является абсолютным, но в той части что помогает мне и людям - он есть действенен - и этого достаточно я полагаю.


Любой опыт любого человека не абсолютен но действенен, ибо не ведает человек до конца, что творит.

----------


## Pavel

> Павел, это же совершенного очевидно. Вне Вашего ума - есть. Вне мышления - нет. Весь вопрос в понимании ума и в понимании термина "есть", "существует".


А вопроса в понимании "мышления" в этом случае нет?  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> А вопроса в понимании "мышления" в этом случае нет?


Мышление, которое наблюдаете Вы, я, все люди, все живые существа - как форма возникновения и исчезновения мыслей - трудно представить чем-то сакральным. Но если у Вас есть такой вопрос - задавайте.

----------


## Pavel

> Мышление, которое наблюдаете Вы, я, все люди, все живые существа - как форма возникновения и исчезновения мыслей - трудно представить чем-то сакральным. Но если у Вас есть такой вопрос - задавайте.


Итак, Вы говорите, что материи вне мышления, которое наблюдаете Вы, я и все люди, нет. В связи с этим возникает вопрос, что же Вы наблюдаете в качестве мышления, так как я обнаруживаю материю вне мышления.

----------


## Aion

> Имхо, тут логическая ошибка. Почему Юнг лишает Самость способности осознания самого себя целиком? Почему он рассматривает осознание Самостью самой себя, как осознание частью Целого? Не понятно.


Юнг имеет в виду, что осознаёт эго (часть), а не Самость (целое). 



> Вот откуда такой вывод?





> Как эмпирическое понятие,  самость  обозначает целостный  спектр  психических  явлений  у человека.  Она выражает  единство личности как целого. Но в той степени, в какой целостная личность по причине своей  бессознательной составляющей может  быть  сознательной лишь  отчасти, понятие самости является отчасти  лишь потенциально эмпирическим  и до  этой степени   постулятивным.   Другими  словами,   оно  включает   в   себя  как "переживабельное" (experienceable),  так  и  "непереживабельное"
> (inexperienceable)  (или еще  не  пережитое). Эти качества присущи в  равной мере  многим другим  научным  понятиям,  оказывающимся более именами, нежели идеями.  В  той  степени,  в  какой  психическая  целостность, состоящая  из сознательных  и бессознательных  содержаний,  оказывается постулятивной, она представляет   трансцендентальное  понятие,   поскольку   оно   предполагает существование бессознательных  факторов  на  эмпирической  основе  и,  таким образом,  характеризует   некое  бытие,  которое  может  быть  описано  лишь частично, так как другая часть остается (в любое данное время)  неузнанной и беспредельной. 
> К.Г.Юнг
> Психологические типы

----------

Тарасова (01.07.2010)

----------


## Akaguma

> Юнг имеет в виду, что осознаёт эго (часть), а не Самость (целое).


Ну пусть так. Отчего же он считает бессознательное трансцендентным тогда? Какие эмпирические предпосылки к этому? Возможно ли бессознательное полностью перевести в сознательное, и после этого осознать целокупность?
Имхо, такой результат получается во время медитации.

----------


## Aion

> Ну пусть так. Отчего же он считает бессознательное трансцендентным тогда? Какие эмпирические предпосылки к этому? Возможно ли бессознательное полностью перевести в сознательное, и после этого осознать целокупность?





> Архетип, как таковой, это психоидный фактор, который принадлежит как бы невидимому, ультрафиолетовому концу психического спектра. Он не может появиться сам, он не способен достигнуть сознания. Я спекулирую этой гипотезой, потому что все архетипическое, получаемое сознанием, как оказывается, представляет набор вариаций на основную тему. Одним из наиболее впечатляющих наборов вариаций является бесконечный ряд вариаций мотива мандалы. Эта относительно простая основная форма, чей смысл можно определить как «центральная». Но хотя ее вид подобен структуре с центром, все же неизвестно, на что эта структура больше акцентирует внимание - или на центр, или на периферию, раздельно или совокупно. Так как другие архетипы вызывают подобные сомнения, мне кажется вероятным, что реальная природа архетипа не способна осознаваться, она трансцендентальна, из-за чего я назвал ее психоидной. Более того, каждый архетип, представленный в уме, является уже осознанным, и, поэтому, отличается в неопределенной степени от архетипа, который стал причиной представления.
> ...Архетип должен находиться вне психической сферы, аналогично физиологическому инстинкту, непосредственно укорененному в ткань (stuff) организма, и, в соответствии с его психоидной природой, в целом образовывать мост к материи. В архетипической концепции и инстинктивной перцепции дух и материя на психическом плане противостоят друг другу. Как материя, так и дух появляются в психическом царстве в качестве отличительных качеств содержаний сознания. Изначальная природа обоих трансцендентальна, то есть непредставима, поскольку психе и ее содержания являются всего лишь реальностью, данной нам без среды.
> 
> Карл Густав Юнг 
> О природе психе





> Имхо, такой результат получается во время медитации.


Имхо, это похоже на инфляцию...

----------


## Юй Кан

Антитопный слоган: "Буддизм есть реализация бессамостности!" : )

----------


## Won Soeng

> Итак, Вы говорите, что материи вне мышления, которое наблюдаете Вы, я и все люди, нет. В связи с этим возникает вопрос, что же Вы наблюдаете в качестве мышления, так как я обнаруживаю материю вне мышления.


Каким образом Вы обнаруживаете материю вне мышления?

----------


## Pavel

> Каким образом Вы обнаруживаете материю вне мышления?


Вы не ответили на вопрос, хотя и предлагали спрашивать.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы не ответили на вопрос, хотя и предлагали спрашивать.


Я задал Вам слишком сложный вопрос, что Вы ищете способа на него не отвечать?  :Smilie:  Не надо искать оправданий, можете просто не отвечать, вопрос Вам задан в качестве ответа. Мне не нужен Ваш ответ - ответ на этот вопрос нужен Вам самому, чтобы понять "что же Вы наблюдаете в качестве мышления" и почему абсолютно неважны материальные явления, сопровождающие наблюдение мышления. Вас же не волнуют физические процессы в контакте смычка и струны, древесине грифа и деки, во внутреннем ухе или в нейронных узлах зоны слуха Вашего мозга для слышания и понимания извлекаемых из скрипки звуков  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Мышление, которое наблюдаете Вы, я, все люди, все живые существа - как форма возникновения и исчезновения мыслей - трудно представить чем-то сакральным. Но если у Вас есть такой вопрос - задавайте.


Существует ли мышление вне ума?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Существует ли мышление вне ума?


Какая разница?

----------


## Pavel

> Какая разница?


Вы ввели разницу между умом и мышлением. Вот я и пытаюсь понять, какова эта разница в Вашем представлении.

----------


## AlexТ

> Так есть материя вне ума или ее нет, и на каком основании возникает такое суждение?


С точки зрения личного восприятия и познания, человек знает только свой ум, свои ощущения и то что отражается в нем. Что находится вне мысли, вне ума, вне сознания - неизвестное и не проверяемое по принципу .  Остается лишь изучать слова Святых с сверх способностями.

По словам Будды и других (в соотвествие с Тхеравадой),  да есть рупа ("материя") вне сознания. НО, как я и раньше говорил эта материя не является той целостной материей которыю фантазируют наивные реалисты. Машина, деревья, тюрьмы, это концепции "целостонсти" который ума накладывает на познаную материю познающиюся через органы чувств. Вне мышления, обычный человек не может узнать о материи (или об отсутсвии материи). 




> Как Вы считаете, относится ли хорошо к людям тот, кто осуждает их за их взгляды воровать, относится с состраданием к ворам, ибо знает, что те через свое воровство будут наказаны, осуждает их и сажает в тюрьму, но при этом пользуется тем, что не может быть другим способом добыто кроме как воровством?


Надо желать счастья всем и благо относится ко всем. 

Хорошее отношение тоже может выражатся когда показывают им их неправильные взгляды.

А насчет счастливых воров живущих на канарах,  ну это так кажется.  Ощущают ли они приятные и спокойные ощущения внутри? Даже если да, то стоит ли  несколько лет (или даже 100 лет) счастья и трилионы лет в Адах за то? Таким людям не позавидуюш.

----------

Won Soeng (28.06.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы ввели разницу между умом и мышлением. Вот я и пытаюсь понять, какова эта разница в Вашем представлении.


Вы не обратили внимание, что я ввел разницу между Умом и умом. И мышление использовалось как способ наблюдения за индивидуальным умом. 

Мышление - это процесс, в котором обобщается понятие "ум".

----------


## Pavel

> Мышление - это процесс, в котором обобщается понятие "ум".


Существует ли мышление вне ума?

----------


## Akaguma

> Имхо, это похоже на инфляцию...


Не понял.

----------


## Won Soeng

> С точки зрения личного восприятия и познания, человек знает только свой ум, свои ощущения и то что отражается в нем.


К сожалению, даже этого не знает, а лишь ограниченно использует, оставаясь в неведении.



> Остается лишь изучать слова Святых с сверх способностями.


В Махаяне есть мнение, что Будда не давал метод развития сверхспособностей тем, у кого эти сверхспособности уже есть и тем, кому в этом рождении такой метод не под силу. Таким образом выделились три категории.

Те, кому развивать сверхспособности нет нужды (они уже имеют их, просто не используют по назначению), достаточно просто обратить их внимание на действительность, как она есть.

Те, кому необходимо развивать сверхспособности (у них есть необходимый для такого развития потенциал, правильно сложившиеся взгляды и условия)

Наконец те, кому необходимо уделить внимание правильному образу жизни (у них нет необходимых взглядов и условий ни для развития сверхспособностей, ни, тем более, для их применения, в то время, когда Будда говорит о вещах, проверить которые без сверхспособностей невозможно)

Анализируя разное отношение Будды к разным ученикам в суттах и джатаках, можно найти подтверждение этому. 

Стоит ли представлять учение Будды только чем-то одним из этих трех?

Кроме того, говорится, что Будда дал 84000 различных учений. Это дает основание предположить, что каждый последователь Будды находится в своей, особенной ситуации, и далеко не всякое учение, данное Буддой, будет полезно каждому.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Существует ли мышление вне ума?


Вы все еще не поняли ответа. Отвечаю еще раз. Какая разница?

----------


## Pavel

> С точки зрения личного восприятия и познания, человек знает только свой ум, свои ощущения и то что отражается в нем.


Скажите, какое знание своего ума, своих ощущений, или отражений в уме стало самым важным для того, чтобы космический спутник, обеспечивающий наше сейчас с Вами общение, был выведен на околоземную орбиту?




> Что находится вне мысли, вне ума, вне сознания - неизвестное и не проверяемое по принципу .  Остается лишь изучать слова Святых с сверх способностями.


Что в словах Святых с сверх способностям Вы встречали, что позволило вывести спутник на околоземную орбиту и обеспечить между нами связь?




> По словам Будды и других (в соотвествие с Тхеравадой),  да есть рупа ("материя") вне сознания. НО, как я и раньше говорил эта материя не является той целостной материей которыю фантазируют наивные реалисты.


Мне пока не интересны Ваши наивные фантазии на предмет фантазий каких-то реалистов. Поэтому давайте не будем отвлекаться от вопроса материи и сознания.



> Вне мышления, обычный человек не может узнать о материи (или об отсутсвии материи).


Бесспорно, что без мышления человек не может узнать о материи. Но это заявление не имеет ни какого отношения к вопросу есть ли материя вне сознания, ума или мышления.



> Надо желать счастья всем и благо относится ко всем.


Бесспорно, хотя и не ясно почему так не происходит.



> Хорошее отношение тоже может выражатся когда показывают им их неправильные взгляды.


Учить не делать плохо - правильно, это бесспорно. Учить не делать плохо, но при этом пользоваться плодами критикуемых действий и взглядов - не правильно. Речь об этом - о фарисействе.

----------


## Aion

К вопросу об уме в контексте содержания темы: 



> Этот аспект очищения условно и называется концом (_tha ma_) самсары, а поскольку сам ум, Сущность Будды, изначально совершенно чист по своей природе, и качества естественно, по своему существу, присутствуют изначально, в самой сути (_ngo bo_) не бывает никакого прогресса (bogs). Так, в "Величественном обете" (_dpal sdom pa_) сказано:
> 
> Приходят ли Будды
> Или не приходят, всегда 
> Непрерывная Реальность (_дхармата_)
> Присутствует, не увеличиваясь и не уменьшаясь.
> 
> Таким  образом, такие индивидуальные проявления, как чувствующее существо или Будда, абсолютная реальность или относительная, самсара или нирвана, и тому подобное, проявляются и так называются в силу того, что сам ум как таковой (_sems nyid_, cittatva) осознан или не осознан (_rtogs_).
> Так, Арья Нагарджуна говорит:
> ...

----------

Сергей Хос (28.06.2010)

----------


## Akaguma

> Поэтому давайте не будем отвлекаться от вопроса материи и сознания.


К вопросу о материи и сознании:
"Давайте теперь вернемся к сознанию. Стандартное представление состоит в том, что сознание, как и пространство-время до введения ОТО, играет вторичную, вспомогательную роль, являясь просто функцией материи и средством описания реально существующего материального мира. Но давайте вспомним, что наше знание о мире начинается не с материи, но с ощущения. Я точно знаю, что моя боль существует, так же как и и мое "зеленое" или "приятное". Я не нуждаюсь ни в каких доказательствах их существования, так как они являются частью меня, все же остальное является просто теорией. Далее, мы обнаруживаем, что наши ощущения подчинены некоторым закономерностям, что наиболее просто истолковывается как существование за ними некой реальности. Далее эта модель мира, подчиняющегося законам физики, становится настолько успешной, что мы вскоре забываем об ее истоках и говорим, что единственной реальностью является материя, а ощущения - лишь полезный инструмент для ее описания. Это предположение так же естественно (и, быть может, так же неверно), как и предположение о том, что пространство - лишь математический инструмент описания материи. Мы заменяем реальность наших ощущений успешно работающей теорией независимо существующего материального мира. И эта теория настолько успешна, что мы практически не задумываемся над ее ограничениями. "

Статья целиком: http://www.astronet.ru/db/msg/1181084/node10.html

----------

Karadur (29.06.2010), Won Soeng (28.06.2010)

----------


## Aion

> Не понял.


Психическая инфляция

----------


## Pavel

> Мы заменяем реальность наших ощущений успешно работающей теорией независимо существующего материального мира. И эта теория настолько успешна, что мы практически не задумываемся над ее ограничениями.


Очень интересный момент. Автор что, предлагает заменить практическую успешную работоспособность на практическое теоретизирование (задумывание) об ограничениях?

----------


## Akaguma

> Очень интересный момент. Автор что, предлагает заменить практическую успешную работоспособность на практическое теоретизирование (задумывание) об ограничениях?


Нет, автор просто говорит о том, что вопрос существования материи вне сознания может оказаться агностическим в принципе.

Все же главная мысль в статьи выражена так:
"Если квантовая механика работает везде и всегда, мы можем попытаться применить ее ко всей вселенной, чтобы получить ее волновую функцию, что дало бы возможность судить, какие события вероятны, а какие - нет. Однако, данный подход весьма часто приводит к парадоксам. К примеру, следствием уравнения Уилера - де Витта (DeWitt, 1967), которое есть просто уравнение Шредингера для волновой функции все вселенной, является то, что эта волновая функция не зависит от времени, так как полный гамильтониан вселенной. включающий гамильтониан гравитационного поля, тождественно равен нулю. Этот результат был получен в 1967 году Брюсом де Виттом (Bruce DeWitt). Потому описание вселенной с помощью ее волновой функции сталкивается с проблемой того, что вселенная как целое неизменна во времени.

Решение этого парадокса, предложенное Брюсом де Виттом, достаточно поучительно (DeWitt, 1967). Понятие эволюции неприменимо ко вселенной в целом, так как нет ни одного внешнего по отношению к ней наблюдателя, так же как нет часов, не принадлежащих ей. Более того, нас на самом деле интересует не то, почему вселенная в целом эволюционирует, мы просто пытаемся объяснить наши экспериментальные данные. Потому правильным вопросом будет: почему мы видим вселенную эволюционирующей именно так? Для того, чтобы на него ответить, надо сначала поделить вселенную на две главные части - наблюдателя с его часами и измерительными приборами и остальную вселенную. Тогда можно показать, что волновая функция всей остальной вселенной зависит от состояния часов наблюдателя, что есть от его "времени". Эта зависимость от времени в некотором смысле объективна: результаты, полученные различными (макроскопическими) наблюдателями, живущими в одном и том же квантовом состоянии вселенной и пользующимися достаточно хорошими (макроскопическими) приборами будут совпадать.

Как видно, без введения наблюдателя вселенная оказывается мертвой и не эволюционирующей со временем. Это показывает необычно важную роль, играемую понятием наблюдателя в квантовой космологии. Джон Уилер подчеркнул сложность ситуации, заменив слово наблюдатель на участник и введя понятие вселенной, наблюдающей саму себя. "

И заметьте, это не "мудрствования" буддиста, а научная интерпретация имеющихся данных.

----------

Won Soeng (28.06.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> И заметьте, это не "мудрствования" буддиста, а научная интерпретация имеющихся данных.


И кто же автор этой интерпретации квантовой физики, чтобы ее называть научной?  :Smilie:

----------


## Akaguma

> И кто же автор этой интерпретации квантовой физики, чтобы ее называть научной?


http://www.stanford.edu/~alinde/

----------

Won Soeng (28.06.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вообще-то для подавляющего большинства людей, пока они не свихнутся на очередной психо-философской концепции, существование материи вне сознания настолько очевидно и доказуемо на опыте, что не требуется никаких особых способностей и даже особых усилий для постижения данного факта.


Доказуемо на опыте, но не устанавливается правильным мышлением, которое тоже есть опыт, причем высшего рода.
"Доказательство на опыте" - наивный реализм, мы, арья-пудгалы, отвергаем такой подход. Да и Будда тоже.
Поэтому, думаю, уважаемый Алекс Великий, утверждая "материю вне ума" не до конца понимает "замысел Татхагаты".
Это кантианство, а не буддизм.

----------


## Pavel

> Доказуемо на опыте, но не устанавливается правильным мышлением, которое тоже есть опыт, причем высшего рода.
> "Доказательство на опыте" - наивный реализм, мы, арья-пудгалы, отвергаем такой подход. Да и Будда тоже.
> Поэтому, думаю, уважаемый Алекс Великий, утверждая "материю вне ума" не до конца понимает "замысел Татхагаты".
> Это кантианство, а не буддизм.


Вообще-то существование вне ума материи утверждается не только Алексом Великим, но и БТР-ом:



> Вне Вашего ума - есть.


При этом не столько хотелось услышать декларацию существования или очередную декларацию не существования с присвоением всему этому действию ярлыка "буддизма" или "кантианства", сколько хотелось услышать основания для такого утверждения.

Вот Вы, например, утверждаете, что "правильное мышление" не способно установить существование материи вне ума в отличии от опыта, который способен, но является низменным по сравнению с правильным мышлением. Создается ощущение, что отсутствие способностей - это какое-то высшее буддийское достижение.

Если же Вы хотели сказать, что правильное мышление способно установить отсутствие материи вне ума, то хотелось бы увидеть каким именно образом.

----------


## AlexТ

> Вообще-то существование вне ума материи утверждается не только Алексом Великим, но и БТР-ом:
> При этом не столько хотелось услышать декларацию существования или очередную декларацию не существования с присвоением всему этому действию ярлыка "буддизма" или "кантианства", сколько хотелось услышать основания для такого утверждения.


Только ссылаясь на авторитет Будды или личные сверх познавательные способности. Проверка отсутствия или наличия материи вне восприятии ее сознанием, для нас невозможно по принципу.  Везде где мы смотрим или проверяем, мы познаем только свои умственые процессы. Мы видим только через свое сознание и не дальше. 

Я когда то спорил с законченым феноменалистом. Их как солипсистов не убедиш. Все доказательства существования материи вне ума они скажут типа "_это твое восприятие_". Все эксперименты для доказательства материи, они скажут что "_это так твое восприятие воспринимает процес_".

Так что доказательство кроме ссылки на авторитет (Будда), или через сверх способности,  не может быть.

----------


## Pavel

> Так что доказательство кроме ссылки на авторитет (Будда), или через сверх способности,  не может быть.


И это не доказательство для солипсиста. Сами прекрасно видите, что словесное доказательство - это обмен словами, в результате которого один все время повторяет "не убедил"...  :Smilie: 

Поэтому я и предлагал доказательство не на словах, а на деле. Например, покупает человек в интернет-магазине прибор за 1500 долларов. А ты ему в посылку кладешь кирпич в корпусе прибора в соответствии с фотографией. Начнет возмущаться тем, что в посылке не купленный прибор, так либо пусть свое восприятие лечит, либо признает, что в посылке не та материя с не теми свойствами ехала от Чикаго до Москвы.  :Smilie:  Если готов признать, то получит свой прибор. Если не готов признать и настаивает, что никакого прибора нет вовсе, а есть лишь его восприятие, то пусть дальше лечит свое восприятие ибо оно с ним было и осталось. Да и денег он ни каких не платил в таком случае, а лишь избавился от восприятия некой суммы в воспринимаемом как свой кошельке.
Так что пока материальный объект де-юра не признается носителем свойств, а признается лишь вариабельность восприятий, претензии не принимаются.  :Smilie:

----------

Турецкий (29.06.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> И заметьте, это не "мудрствования" буддиста, а научная интерпретация имеющихся данных.


Вас вводит в заблуждение наличие научных степеней у авторов различных вариаций (способов) снять противоречия между положениями. Авторов таких концепций много как с учеными степенями, так и без таковых. Общего между подобными попытками и взглядами буддистов не больше, чем общего с фантастами. Согласия между физиками хотя бы в части отдавания предпочтений той или иной концепции снятия парадоксов не просто нет, но и наблюдается некий творческий подъем в поиске наиболее оригинального и необычного решения проблемы. В этой связи не только сами концепции нельзя назвать научными, но и сам раздел квантовой физики наукой. Пока это активные поиски новых направлений движения мысли в области теоретической физики, что ближе к философии, искусству или литературе.

Любовь к квантовой физике у буддистов просто потрясающая. При этом, чем меньше понимания, тем больше уверенности, что "современными учеными доказано"...  :Smilie: 

Кстати, хотел бы в порядке иллюстрации обратить Ваше внимание на то, что среди физиков со степенями самых разных уровней полно искренне верующих христиан. И в этом смысле их идеи об активном формирующем участии "наблюдателя" вполне себе перекликаются с их мировоззрением о божественном мироустройстве. Не очень обольщайтесь на предмет буддийскости данных высказанных идей, они скорее о Боге Творце, чем о человеческом разуме  :Smilie:  Но я бы все-таки не касался квантовой физики на уровне популярного изложения и бытового понимания.

----------


## Pavel

Кстати, коли уж в качестве аргумента Сергей Хос ввел понятие "правильного мышления", то хотелось бы, чтобы кто-нибудь озвучил свое понимание, чем же так отрицание существования материи вне сознания правильно именно с буддийской точки зрения, т.е. с точки зрения прохождения пути к нирване. И каким образом могло бы помешать прохождению Пути представление о существовании материи вне ума?

----------


## Akaguma

> Вас вводит в заблуждение наличие научных степеней у авторов различных вариаций (способов) снять противоречия между положениями. Авторов таких концепций много как с учеными степенями, так и без таковых.


 :Embarrassment:  Меня скорее вводит в заблуждение отсутствие степеней, нежели их наличие. Это же Вы, в принципе то, потребовали от меня доказательства научности статьи. А засим, имеем то, что имеем. Других критериев авторитетности, кроме научных степеней, нет. Может у Вас есть такие критерии? 

Более того, почему я должен верить вот этому дяде с научной степенью, а не вот тому дяде с научной степенью? Тем более в такой области, как квантовая физика.

И цель моего поста была не в утверждении абсолютных истин, а в том, что все не однозначно, даже с точки зрения науки. Это контраргумент Вашему "очевидно". Оказывается, далеко не очевидно.




> Общего между подобными попытками и взглядами буддистов не больше, чем общего с фантастами. 
> Любовь к квантовой физике у буддистов просто потрясающая. При этом, чем меньше понимания, тем больше уверенности, что "современными учеными доказано"...


Буддизм тут вообще не причем. Я играю на Вашем поле "очевидности". Той очевидности, которой Вы подменяете реальность.





> Кстати, хотел бы в порядке иллюстрации обратить Ваше внимание на то, что среди физиков со степенями самых разных уровней полно искренне верующих христиан. И в этом смысле их идеи об активном формирующем участии "наблюдателя" вполне себе перекликаются с их мировоззрением о божественном мироустройстве. Не очень обольщайтесь на предмет буддийскости данных высказанных идей, они скорее о Боге Творце, чем о человеческом разуме


Это лишь вопрос культурно-религиозной среды. Более чем уверен, что есть физики-буддисты. А Вы нет? :Smilie: 




> Но я бы все-таки не касался квантовой физики на уровне популярного изложения и бытового понимания.


А где это за мной такой грешок то? :Wink:

----------

Pavel (29.06.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Это лишь вопрос культурно-религиозной среды. Более чем уверен, что есть физики-буддисты. А Вы нет?


Да, конечно. Сейчас достаточно много физиков из Индии работает по всему миру. 

Но "затеял" я это обсуждение "научности" лишь для того, чтобы показать, что это не научная точка зрения на мироустройство, а попытки найти пути развития теоретической мысли, "наукообразная фантастика", вообще не точка зрения, а способ найти новую методологию рассуждений, даже не гипотеза, а некий смелый шаг по устранению парадокса, возникающего в области введения новых понятий и представлений в научную мысль и научный эксперимент. Здесь даже вопрос об однозначности или неоднозначности представлений не стоит. Просто творческий поиск методов решения теоретических проблем.

 Есть два варианта рассмотрения мира: с участием субъекта и без его участия. В физике не было ранее опыта включения наблюдателя в просчет. Это смелый новаторский шаг. И я ни разу не оспаривал участие субъекта в рассмотрении вопросов, связанных с феноменологией. Но способы описания свойств материальных объектов никто в науке и не думает пока пересматривать, подразумевая, что материя существует и вне познающего ее ума. Да собственно в противном бы случае физика  осталась бы сугубо философией миро-описания, а не практической наукой, трансформирующейся в реальные технологии производства.

Кстати и ссылки на вульгарный материализм как-то уже не одно десятилетие как устарели, ибо на смену ему пришел диалектический материализм. Но и в области философии все-таки хотелось бы уйти от сугубо творческого процесса понятийного конструирования в область практического применения представлений о мироустройстве. Вот почему вопрос о практическом применении того или иного взгляда на существование и не существование материи вне сознания поднимаются вновь и вновь.

----------


## Akaguma

Ну дык согласен со всем.

Только в предложении:




> Но способы описания свойств материальных объектов никто в науке и не думает пока пересматривать, *подразумевая*, что материя существует и вне познающего ее ума.


заменил бы выделенное слово на "*допуская*", в смысле научного допущения-аксиомы текущей физической модели Вселенной. Аксиомы, как известно, не доказываются, а принимаются на веру по взаимному согласию.

----------

Pavel (29.06.2010), Won Soeng (29.06.2010), Турецкий (01.07.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Аксиомы, как известно, не доказываются, а принимаются на веру по взаимному согласию.


Конечно. Только я бы еще и на другой момент обратил внимание, что зачастую аксиомы принимаются не добровольно по некому взаимному согласию, а так сказать насильственно, в силу обстоятельств. Возьмите к примеру антилопу. За ней гонится лев, и она убегает. Не потому, что в согласии со львом относительно реальности угрозы, а в силу обстоятельств так антилопа вынуждена считать. Это то, что в буддизме называется кармой - карма у нее и у льва такая, бегать, видеть агрессивный по отношению к себе мир и спасаться от реальных угроз своей жизни. А вот уже поразмышляв, посоветовавшись с сотоварищами, можно принять новую аксиому о том, что можно перестать видеть угрозу и перестать бегать, ну и конечно же перестать угрожать, хотя с последним уже лезет логическая путаница, ибо я как бы угрожать то по сути и не могу, а могу либо видеть угрозу, либо ее не видеть. Собственно никому ничего более и не дано, кроме как воспринимать и переживать воспринятое, конструируя объекты восприятия на ровном месте по некой кармической предопределенности. Но и тут можно договориться...  :Smilie:  ведь говорить - не мешки таскать.  :Smilie:  Поэтому можно и в индивидуальном потоке сознания вычленить нечто нравственно-этическое, чтобы направить действия человека в нужное праведное русло.... Хотя все равно не понимаю, если вне какого-то сознания нет ничего, то как я могу кому-то способствовать или не способствовать переживать свои индивидуальные видения агрессии или добра в свой адрес, ведь я не являюсь некой материальной сущностью и носителем свойств агрессии или доброжелательности - так, подобие сна в его сознании.

----------

Турецкий (01.07.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну дык согласен со всем.
> 
> Только в предложении:
> 
> 
> 
> заменил бы выделенное слово на "*допуская*", в смысле научного допущения-аксиомы текущей физической модели Вселенной. Аксиомы, как известно, не доказываются, а принимаются на веру по взаимному согласию.


Более того, в науке есть два основных принципа: Аристотеля и Гераклита. И это порождает два весьма различающихся мировоззрения. 

Проблемы классической механики настолько сильно непреодолимы, что верить в нее лишь по причине того, что СТО или квантовая механика все еще недостаточно хороши - большая глупость и невежество. К сожалению классическая механика вообще никак не помогает в микромире и при релятивистских скоростях. Половина оптики, вся микроэлектроника действуют на основании законов никак не полагающихся на классическую механику.

Для буддиста же вообще никакая физика в общем-то не нужна. Просто - не о том речь в Буддизме.

----------

Турецкий (30.06.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> либо признает, что в посылке не та материя с не теми свойствами ехала от Чикаго до Москвы.


Настоящий буддист в этом случае скажет, что от Чикаго до Москвы ехала "не та иллюзия", а не "не та материя".

----------

Турецкий (30.06.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Настоящий буддист в этом случае скажет, что от Чикаго до Москвы ехала "не та иллюзия", а не "не та материя".


Вот-вот...  :Smilie: 
А продвинутый буддист скажет, что приехало не то "подобие иллюзии". Что-что, а жонглировать словами всегда охотники есть. 

В связи с этой идеей хотелось бы поделиться еще одним наблюдением. Все религии так или иначе огромное внимание уделяют добродетели и любви к людям. Однако, никогда не слышал так часто и настойчиво, как среди буддистов, ни от кого из верующих, что перед ними не стоят задачи сделать мир лучше или оказывать гуманитарную поддержку нуждающимся. В связи с этим вспоминается даже появление темы на форуме, в которой в очередной раз один из буддистов просил о помощи, связанной с болезнью. Традиционно в замудренных словах типа "подобия иллюзии" его послали .... решать свои проблемы самостоятельно, т.е. по-буддийски. Но это типично и не так интересно. Любопытно другое. Любопытно то, что данный человек, будучи буддистом, оказался в недоумении, почему ему никакой помощи не оказали браться по вере, а пришли на помощь христиане - мыли в его доме полы, готовили еду, ходили в магазин и аптеку за лекарством. Лень искать сейчас эту тему, но помнится, что его недоумение так и осталось без вразумительного ответа, а что-то как обычно в духе: "самая лучшая помощь живым существам - это освобождение самого себя, пока сам не достиг совершенства, какую пользу ты можешь принести другим - только беды".  :Smilie: 

Может "захотеться показаться" (тут есть опытные модераторы с богатой практикой взращивания кажимостей), что этот пример не имеет никакого отношения к данной теме. Я же хочу обратить внимание именно на тот факт, что при всем обилии слов о бессамостности вся практика буддизма направлена на реализацию Самости и довольно успешна. И сама идея пустотности и отсутствия чего-либо определяющего вне ума - это лишь скрытая форма развития эгоцентризма, где капризы художника в форме "а я так вижу" реализованы до уровня критерия Истины. А посему и практические результаты таковы.

Не менее пагубна с точки зрения развития эгоцентризма и практика накопительства благих заслуг, когда добро совершается не во имя человека, а во имя воздаяния "своему потоку сознания". Это, конечно моя индивидуальная точка зрения, но кто-то же должен высказать и такую, а уже оценить практические результаты и их причины каждый сможет сам.

----------

К Дордже (30.06.2010), Турецкий (30.06.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Для буддиста же вообще никакая физика в общем-то не нужна. Просто - не о том речь в Буддизме.


У меня друг, и он же сотрудник, как-то начитался Толстого и пропитался "толстовщиной". В результате возомнил из себя "не нуждающегося" и договорился до того, что ему зарплата никакая не нужна и деньги не нужны, просто он обязан "омраченных" домочадцев содержать (жена и трое детей). Я ему говорю, что мол без проблем, и с этого момента твою зарплату в полном объеме теперь будет получать твоя жена, что и реализовал на практике. Теперь он сам смеется над своими словами. Хватило для пересмотра своей "не нуждаемости" одного месяца.

Тем же, кто с присущим и укрепленным в многолетних практиках опломбом все еще утверждает, что ему не нужна физика, хотелось бы порекомендовать отказаться от вождения своего автомобиля и одновременно выбросить в помойку свои ботинки из синтетической кожи. а не с тем же апломбом бахвалиться, что мол настоящий буддист может обойтись обувью не из натуральной кожи, а из синтетики... А вот потом можно будет пешим босиком попрактиковать не "нуждаемость в физике" по духу и подобию глубоко мною уважаемого Л.Н. Толстого. Тот тоже все критиковал науки и образование как не нужные и даже вредные для "истинного христианина" и "человеколюба".

Так что предлагаю медитировать не только в дза-дзэне, как это водится частенько, но и в повседневной жизни, состоящей из мыслей, речи и поступков. Под смыслом слова "медитация" (meditation - размышление) в данном случае имею в виду его исконный смысл, а не психо-физическое упражнение в определенной позе. 

Хотя опять же, кто-то может посчитать, что предложение медитировать в смысле размышлять - это пропаганда не буддийских взглядов...

----------

К Дордже (30.06.2010), Турецкий (30.06.2010)

----------


## Karadur

> Для буддиста же вообще никакая физика в общем-то не нужна. Просто - не о том речь в Буддизме.


Ну это как сказать. Абхидхарма для буддиста нужна или нет? Если буддисту нужна Абхидхарма и учение о дхармах, то почему ему не нужны более продвинутые в _некоторых_ аспектах современные квантовая физика и космология?

----------


## Турецкий

> Кстати, коли уж в качестве аргумента Сергей Хос ввел понятие "правильного мышления", то хотелось бы, чтобы кто-нибудь озвучил свое понимание, чем же так отрицание существования материи вне сознания правильно именно с буддийской точки зрения, т.е. с точки зрения прохождения пути к нирване. И каким образом могло бы помешать прохождению Пути представление о существовании материи вне ума?


правильное мышление - свободно от создания новых зависимостей и убирает предыдущие.

правильное мышление - не отрицает материи, но существует лишь внутри сознания, соответственно то, что просиходит вне сознания - может интерпретироваться правильным мышлением пока существует сознание здесь и сейчас. Само собой - что в отсутствие сознания - не будет ни правильного мышления ни материи - для этого самого сознания, для которой уже сам факт существования чего-то - просто лишен актуальности. Потому что будучи в нирване - сознание уже иначе воспринимает и само себя и материю.

в общем-то не вижу - что и чему мешает в данном случае... вроде бы все ровно и понятно...

----------


## Турецкий

> У меня друг, и он же сотрудник, как-то начитался Толстого и пропитался "толстовщиной". В результате возомнил из себя "не нуждающегося" и договорился до того, что ему зарплата никакая не нужна и деньги не нужны, просто он обязан "омраченных" домочадцев содержать (жена и трое детей). Я ему говорю, что мол без проблем, и с этого момента твою зарплату в полном объеме теперь будет получать твоя жена, что и реализовал на практике. Теперь он сам смеется над своими словами. Хватило для пересмотра своей "не нуждаемости" одного месяца.
> 
> Тем же, кто с присущим и укрепленным в многолетних практиках опломбом все еще утверждает, что ему не нужна физика, хотелось бы порекомендовать отказаться от вождения своего автомобиля и одновременно выбросить в помойку свои ботинки из синтетической кожи. а не с тем же апломбом бахвалиться, что мол настоящий буддист может обойтись обувью не из натуральной кожи, а из синтетики... А вот потом можно будет пешим босиком попрактиковать не "нуждаемость в физике" по духу и подобию глубоко мною уважаемого Л.Н. Толстого. Тот тоже все критиковал науки и образование как не нужные и даже вредные для "истинного христианина" и "человеколюба".
> 
> Так что предлагаю медитировать не только в дза-дзэне, как это водится частенько, но и в повседневной жизни, состоящей из мыслей, речи и поступков. Под смыслом слова "медитация" (meditation - размышление) в данном случае имею в виду его исконный смысл, а не психо-физическое упражнение в определенной позе. 
> 
> Хотя опять же, кто-то может посчитать, что предложение медитировать в смысле размышлять - это пропаганда не буддийских взглядов...


все же уточню... вы просто не совсем понимаете что есть медитация... медитация - если не касаться словесной риторики - это есть состояние ума, а не вид размышлений - потому как в этом состоянии мысли как бы отсутствуют.

определенная поза - необязательна для медитации, но желательно в связи с тем же моментом - что без наличия контакта электроток не пройдет по проводам далее - так и здесь - поза важна.

а насчет физики и прочего - не совсем понятно - с чего вы решили что буддизм каким-то образом отрицает науку ? Буддизм изначально очень даже научен по своей глубинной сути - и в его монастырях развивались и письменность и научные изыскания претворялись в жизнь. 

в конце концов - буддизм существует довольно давно и основан на личной практике медитации и личной проработке сознания если не более чем иные религиозно-философские течения, то никак и не менее...

и само собой - всегда были есть и будут те - чьи взгляды будут несколько иные чем других... включая и отказ от обычной одежды и пищи и многого иного... и нет в том никакого противоречия - каждый практикует конечно так как ему видится более актуальным для его личного развития.

----------


## Pavel

> правильное мышление - свободно от создания новых зависимостей и убирает предыдущие.


Для начала хотелось бы понять, о каких зависимостях, создаваемых неправильным мышлением идет речь. Я не о каких зависимостях, созданных мышлением, не знаю. Мысли, как блохи, скачут себе независимо ни от каких зависимостей. Возьмите для примера высказывания в этой теме любого человека: то физика нужна, то физика не нужна, то материя есть вне ума, то вне ума ее нет, то ум все то же, что и мышление, то мышление одно, а ум другое.... - никаких зависимостей, один сплошной и свободный в созидательной словесности ум.  :Smilie:  Насколько еще нужно освободить ум, а главное от чего?




> правильное мышление - не отрицает материи, но существует лишь внутри сознания, соответственно то, что просиходит вне сознания - может интерпретироваться правильным мышлением пока существует сознание здесь и сейчас.


Ну а тут я совсем ничего не понял. Не правильное мышление, как я понимаю, существует так же внутри сознания (если я вообще понял, что такое внутри сознания). Как вообще может что-то интерпретироваться мышлением, если оно вне сознания (не осознано), но при этом обязательно "пока существует сознание здесь и сейчас". И как еще может существовать сознание, если не здесь и сейчас?...  :Smilie:  Короче, алогичный набор слов, из которого моим неправильным мышлением ничего не удалось выудить, а медитировать на коаны я не умею.



> Само собой - что в отсутствие сознания - не будет ни правильного мышления ни материи - для этого самого сознания, для которой уже сам факт существования чего-то - просто лишен актуальности.


 Опять ничего не понимаю. А что, неправильное мышление в отсутствии сознания будет и будет материя? Или факт существования чего-то в условиях отсутствия сознания как-то актуален?

Когда я спрашивал о том, что подразумевается под правильным мышлением, то прежде всего хотелось вразумительного ответа на тот счет, чем такое мышление отличается от не правильного и именно с буддийской точки зрения, т.е. мешает пройти путь прекращения страданий. Как Будда учил: "Вот страдание, вот причины его вызывающие, а вот способ прекращения страдания, а вот мышление, которое вот почему мешает этот способ реализовать, а вот мышление, которое вот почему позволяет этот способ реализовать, посему оно и правильное." Как при доказательстве теорем..., чтобы логика разъяснения была видна.

----------


## Pavel

> все же уточню... вы просто не совсем понимаете что есть медитация...


Да нет, я как раз понимаю, что медитация - это то, что Вы из этого сделаете. Поэтому, употребив это слово, уточнил, что я из этого делаю, и предложил делать то же самое, а именно размышлять. Про другие разновидности медитации я много уже читал от авторов, которых принято называть "Учитель" с большой буквы "У".

----------


## К Дордже

> Как видно, без введения наблюдателя вселенная оказывается мертвой и не эволюционирующей со временем. Это показывает необычно важную роль, играемую понятием наблюдателя в квантовой космологии. Джон Уилер подчеркнул сложность ситуации, заменив слово наблюдатель на участник и введя понятие вселенной, наблюдающей саму себя. "


Брахма спит и видит сны...   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Pavel (30.06.2010)

----------


## Akaguma

> Брахма спит и видит сны...


Я бы сказал - Татхагатагарбха. :Wink:

----------

Pavel (30.06.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Я бы сказал - Татхагатагарбха.


 А кто-то скажет Иегова...  :Smilie:  А человек лишь так.... "по образу и подобию". Если помните, эта идея была реализована у Лемма в "Солярисе".

----------


## Akaguma

> А кто-то скажет Иегова...


Или даже инфлатонное поле. :Big Grin:

----------


## Won Soeng

> У меня друг, и он же сотрудник, как-то начитался Толстого и пропитался "толстовщиной". В результате возомнил из себя "не нуждающегося" и договорился до того, что ему зарплата никакая не нужна и деньги не нужны, просто он обязан "омраченных" домочадцев содержать (жена и трое детей). Я ему говорю, что мол без проблем, и с этого момента твою зарплату в полном объеме теперь будет получать твоя жена, что и реализовал на практике. Теперь он сам смеется над своими словами. Хватило для пересмотра своей "не нуждаемости" одного месяца.
> 
> Тем же, кто с присущим и укрепленным в многолетних практиках опломбом все еще утверждает, что ему не нужна физика, хотелось бы порекомендовать отказаться от вождения своего автомобиля и одновременно выбросить в помойку свои ботинки из синтетической кожи. а не с тем же апломбом бахвалиться, что мол настоящий буддист может обойтись обувью не из натуральной кожи, а из синтетики... А вот потом можно будет пешим босиком попрактиковать не "нуждаемость в физике" по духу и подобию глубоко мною уважаемого Л.Н. Толстого. Тот тоже все критиковал науки и образование как не нужные и даже вредные для "истинного христианина" и "человеколюба".
> 
> Так что предлагаю медитировать не только в дза-дзэне, как это водится частенько, но и в повседневной жизни, состоящей из мыслей, речи и поступков. Под смыслом слова "медитация" (meditation - размышление) в данном случае имею в виду его исконный смысл, а не психо-физическое упражнение в определенной позе. 
> 
> Хотя опять же, кто-то может посчитать, что предложение медитировать в смысле размышлять - это пропаганда не буддийских взглядов...



Примеров, подобных Вашему в дзенском фольклоре - пруд пруди. 

Заблуждающихся относительно собственной свободы и непривязанности - море разливанное. Вы только подвтерждаете простую истину, что понять пользу непривязанности и реализовать непривязанность на практике - очень разные вещи. Но вот полагать, что непривязанность что-то вообще недостижимое (или попросту ошибочное) - глубокое заблуждение. 

Прежде чем медитировать в повседневной жизни, нужно научиться ВИРТУОЗНО медитировать в полном уединении (т.е. уединившись от любых порывов и устремлений). Вы же не отправите грудничка на марафонскую дистанцию, чтобы он лучше научился ползать?

Так что не предлагайте того, в чем не разбираетесь, пожалуйста. Что и как медитировать - пусть учат реализованные наставники.

----------

Турецкий (01.07.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Вы только подвтерждаете простую истину, что понять пользу непривязанности и реализовать непривязанность на практике - очень разные вещи. Но вот полагать, что непривязанность что-то вообще недостижимое (или попросту ошибочное) - глубокое заблуждение.


А кому свойственны подобные суждения? Я лишь иллюстрировал тот факт, что между человеком, отстаивающим те или иные слово-идеи до реализации понимания смысла сказанных слов на уровне личной практики и личного ОБРАЗА ЖИЗНИ - пропасть. 

Поэтому "отрубить палец" тому, кто взращивает свою значимость учительствующего правильному видению и правильному пониманию, поднимая свой палец высоко над головой, при условии неумения видеть и действовать как-то иначе чем предполагаемые им "ученики" считаю святым делом. Посему уж позвольте мне учить нравственности и честности с собой и окружающими путем размышления над моими словами и своими поступками, как я считаю должным это делать, а не перенимать слова и позы реализованных Учителей, выдавая их за свои. 

Что может быть вреднее повторенных слов Учителя людьми, которые своим поведением дискредитируют и Учителя, и Идею. А фарисейство (не умение соответствовать в собственном поведении провозглашаемым эталонам понимания и поведения) - худшая форма дискредитации, которую стоит учиться останавливать. И вот тогда, когда появляется чистое видение того, как на самом деле ты думаешь и как на самом деле считаешь и видишь, то и появляется шанс на этом чистом фоне увидеть истинный рисунок причин такого видения и понимания и следовательно шанс для его изменения. Вот почему сутта о рефлексии начинается с притчи о честности и морали притчи: "Нет такого греховного поступка, на который не способен лживый человек, поэтому ложь - наивысшее зло". Вот почему высмеивал и буду высмеивать НЕ реализованных "уЧИТЕЛЕЙ" пустоте и пустотности. А если встречу на форуме реализованного, то и буду его слушать, а не ему говорить.

----------

Won Soeng (30.06.2010), Балдинг (03.10.2013), Турецкий (01.07.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Pavel, что ж, позиция здравая. Вот может быть только напрасная трата времени на форуме, на мой взгляд  :Smilie:

----------


## К Дордже

> Брахма спит и видит сны...
> Я бы сказал - Татхагатагарбха.


Наверное эти два понятия нельзя сравнивать, т.к.:
Брахма - это существо с самым многомерным видением во вселенной, но ещё не достигшее нирваны.
Татхагатагарбха - абсолютное сознание, зародыш абсолютного сознания в человеке, wikipedia: «природа» Будды в каждом живом существе.
И под понятие "вселенной, наблюдающей саму себя" больше подходит - существо Брахма.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот Вы, например, утверждаете, что "правильное мышление" не способно установить существование материи вне ума в отличии от опыта, который способен, но является низменным по сравнению с правильным мышлением.


Нет, сказано было иное:
опыт по сравнению с правильным мышлением не низменное, а относительное.
Низменное - это утверждать относительное в качестве абсолютного.




> Если же Вы хотели сказать, что правильное мышление способно установить отсутствие материи вне ума, то хотелось бы увидеть каким именно образом.


"Бремя доказательства - на утверждающем", только и всего.

----------


## Pavel

> Нет, сказано было иное:
> опыт по сравнению с правильным мышлением не низменное, а относительное.
> Низменное - это утверждать относительное в качестве абсолютного.


Сказано буквально Вами следующее:



> *Доказуемо на опыте*, но *не устанавливается правильным мышлением*, которое тоже есть опыт, *причем высшего рода*.





> "Бремя доказательства - на утверждающем", только и всего.


Если Вы о моем утверждении существования материи вне ума, то вроде бы как минимум для Вас такое доказательство с моей стороны не требуется - Вы признаете доказуемость на опыте данного утверждения.

Я же не доказательств от Вас просил, а высказал свое непонимание из-за неоднозначности сказанного и надеялся на разъяснения: 


> Вот Вы, например, *утверждаете*, что "правильное мышление" не способно установить существование материи вне ума в отличии от опыта, который способен, но является низменным по сравнению с правильным мышлением. Создается ощущение, что отсутствие способностей - это какое-то высшее буддийское достижение.
> 
> Если же Вы хотели сказать, что правильное мышление способно установить отсутствие материи вне ума, то хотелось бы увидеть каким именно образом

----------


## Pavel

> Вот может быть только напрасная трата времени на форуме, на мой взгляд


Не возьмусь возражать, но и соглашаться причин не вижу.  :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (01.07.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> такое доказательство с моей стороны не требуется - Вы признаете *доказуемость на опыте* данного утверждения.


Вы путаете понятия: доказательство - сфера суждения, а не опыта. Опыт сам по себе ничего не доказывает.

Я, впрочем, тоже не совсем точно выразился: следовало сказать не "доказуемо на опыте", а "установлено актом восприятия".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот-вот... 
> А продвинутый буддист скажет, что приехало не то "подобие иллюзии". Что-что, а жонглировать словами всегда охотники есть.


И кстати, по поводу Вашего примера с "предмтом, приехавшим из Чикаго в Москву". Ведь с т.зр. о реальности материи, в случае несоответствия присланного предмета обещанному получатель не мог бы предъявить вовсе никаких претензий: в посылке ведь содержятся те же самые протоны, электроны и прочая бла-бла-бла. Достаточно совпадения массы, да и то с оговорками.

----------


## Турецкий

> Для начала хотелось бы понять, о каких зависимостях, создаваемых неправильным мышлением идет речь. Я не о каких зависимостях, созданных мышлением, не знаю. Мысли, как блохи, скачут себе независимо ни от каких зависимостей. Возьмите для примера высказывания в этой теме любого человека: то физика нужна, то физика не нужна, то материя есть вне ума, то вне ума ее нет, то ум все то же, что и мышление, то мышление одно, а ум другое.... - никаких зависимостей, один сплошной и свободный в созидательной словесности ум.  Насколько еще нужно освободить ум, а главное от чего?


*правильное мышление - свободно от создания новых зависимостей и убирает предыдущие.* Отсюда следует, что:

речь идет о ЛЮБЫХ зависимостях, знаете вы о них или не знаете - равно как знание и незнание законов физики (законов природы) - не освободит вас от этих зависимостей без устранение причин их возникновения.

Мысли скачут как блохи у большинства людей - т.к. их разум неспокоен и неупорядочен - вследствие чего создает хаотично сам для себя немало проблем (зависимостей) на пустом месте, т.е. из ничего или из неверных предшествующих мыслей (зависимостей).

Далее следует словесная риторика... После того - как вы дадите определение вашему пониманию ума, зависимости и прочих слов - здесь примененных - тогда и появится возможность наконец разобраться и с этой вашей зависимостью. Надеюсь вы помните правила философского диспута? Иначе от базарных споров - толку не будет никому - лишь тягость для ума и печаль для разума - ввиду нестыковки вашего понимания некоторых позиций буддизма.




> Ну а тут я совсем ничего не понял. Не правильное мышление, как я понимаю, существует так же внутри сознания (если я вообще понял, что такое внутри сознания). Как вообще может что-то интерпретироваться мышлением, если оно вне сознания (не осознано), но при этом обязательно "пока существует сознание здесь и сейчас". И как еще может существовать сознание, если не здесь и сейчас?...  Короче, алогичный набор слов, из которого моим неправильным мышлением ничего не удалось выудить, а медитировать на коаны я не умею.


то, что неосознанно - не является правильным мышлением и дает пищу для создания новых зависимостей (в обыденности - проблем) для человека.

когда сознание переходит на иной уровень самоосознания - оно становится "всегда и везде" - равно как "здесь и сейчас"

в моих словах все логично - просто отдельные моменты вами неправильно интерпретированы - коаны здесь не причем. А медитировать вы вообще не умеете - к сожалению - потому и возникают у вас эти вопросы, которые перестали бы вас вообще беспокоить когда ваше сознание постигло бы эту простую штуку - медитацию - как состояние ума.





> Опять ничего не понимаю. А что, неправильное мышление в отсутствии сознания будет и будет материя? Или факт существования чего-то в условиях отсутствия сознания как-то актуален?


неправльное мышление в отсутствие сознание не существует в виде развивающегося процесса, но существует подобно реликтовому излучению Вселенной (надеюсь так понятнее будет?)

мышление - это волновой процесс, который будучи зарожденный - существует в виде стоячей волны в этой части (по крайней мере) мироздания.

сознание - это уровень восприятия душой человека своих мыслей подобно как вы можете наблюдать течение несмешиваемых жидкостей - четко видя - где какой поток и куда он течет. Когда исчезает сознание из этой реальности как точка откуда ведется наблюдение - то и наблюдать из этой точки станет некому - сознание начинает воспринимать оставшееся после него мышление и материю иначе.

В принципе - для отдельно взятого среднего человека факт наличия или отсутствия чего-бы-то-ни-был в отсутствии его сознания (допустим бессознательно состояние) - разумеется неактуален.




> Когда я спрашивал о том, что подразумевается под правильным мышлением, то прежде всего хотелось вразумительного ответа на тот счет, чем такое мышление отличается от не правильного и именно с буддийской точки зрения, т.е. мешает пройти путь прекращения страданий. Как Будда учил: "Вот страдание, вот причины его вызывающие, а вот способ прекращения страдания, а вот мышление, которое вот почему мешает этот способ реализовать, а вот мышление, которое вот почему позволяет этот способ реализовать, посему оно и правильное." Как при доказательстве теорем..., чтобы логика разъяснения была видна.


*правильное мышление - свободно от создания новых зависимостей и убирает предыдущие.* - отсюда следует, что лишь правильное мышление убирая зависимости, а неправильное - создает новые - таким образом мешая пройти путь прекращения страданий, поскольку создает их.

куда уж логичнее пояснять?

Кстати - вы запутались в формулировках - как впрочем и многие здесь.. здесь надо применить метод разбиения формулировок на составные части - рассмотра каждой в отдельности и дальнейшее интегрирование -- т.е. элементарное правило математики (или физики - как вам больше нравится - что по сути одно и тоже)

А относительно медитации... - http://tergar.ru/video/9/ - посмотрите и прочтите это - если до сих пор вам так сложно понять, что такое медитация..

Впрочем.. я могу точно сказать, что подобно тому - как человеку, ни разу не прыгавшему сальто - рассуждать о ощущениях и способах действия тела при сальто - нелепо -- так и при медитации - сколько ни поясняй, пока сам не сможешь медитировать - все это так и останется малопонятным и вызывающем лишь недоверие.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> каким образом могло бы помешать прохождению Пути представление о существовании материи вне ума?


С т.зр. хинаяны - никак.
С т.зр. махаяны - препятствует постижению dharmanairatmya, то есть обретению состояния будды - abhidjna.
А до нирваны арахата через подавление клеш дойти можно и с представлением о субстанции. Тоже, в общем, неплохой результат.

----------


## Турецкий

> Да нет, я как раз понимаю, что медитация - это то, что Вы из этого сделаете. Поэтому, употребив это слово, уточнил, что я из этого делаю, и предложил делать то же самое, а именно размышлять. Про другие разновидности медитации я много уже читал от авторов, которых принято называть "Учитель" с большой буквы "У".


Вы говорите: медитация - это размышление. Размышление - значит зарождение и действие мысли.

Я говорю: медитация это состояние ума вне мысли.

и уже указал - почему вам сложно понять - что такое медитация. В связи с чем вы продолжаете говорить о разновидностях медитации не понимая что это такое. Пока вы не спрыгните с парашюта - вы не познаете что такое прыжок с парашюта - надеюсь так понятнее?

От себя - я уже давал методику медитации с необходимыми ссылками на некоторые источники для более развернутого понимания процесса - если таковое понадобится.

Не умаляя иных ваших способностей - отмечу лишь, что вы везде и всюду спорите о медитации просто не понимая её сущности, подобно как можно действовать согласно букве закона, но в противоречие с духом закона.

----------


## Турецкий

> Да, конечно. Сейчас достаточно много физиков из Индии работает по всему миру. 
> 
> Но "затеял" я это обсуждение "научности" лишь для того, чтобы показать, что это не научная точка зрения на мироустройство, а попытки найти пути развития теоретической мысли, "наукообразная фантастика", вообще не точка зрения, а способ найти новую методологию рассуждений, даже не гипотеза, а некий смелый шаг по устранению парадокса, возникающего в области введения новых понятий и представлений в научную мысль и научный эксперимент. Здесь даже вопрос об однозначности или неоднозначности представлений не стоит. Просто творческий поиск методов решения теоретических проблем.
> 
>  Есть два варианта рассмотрения мира: с участием субъекта и без его участия. В физике не было ранее опыта включения наблюдателя в просчет. Это смелый новаторский шаг. И я ни разу не оспаривал участие субъекта в рассмотрении вопросов, связанных с феноменологией. Но способы описания свойств материальных объектов никто в науке и не думает пока пересматривать, подразумевая, что материя существует и вне познающего ее ума. Да собственно в противном бы случае физика  осталась бы сугубо философией миро-описания, а не практической наукой, трансформирующейся в реальные технологии производства.
> 
> Кстати и ссылки на вульгарный материализм как-то уже не одно десятилетие как устарели, ибо на смену ему пришел диалектический материализм. Но и в области философии все-таки хотелось бы уйти от сугубо творческого процесса понятийного конструирования в область практического применения представлений о мироустройстве. Вот почему вопрос о практическом применении того или иного взгляда на существование и не существование материи вне сознания поднимаются вновь и вновь.


изучение чего-либо без наличия изучающего - априори не состоится. И на определенные процессы влияние субъекта наблюдения может быть столь же существенно, как и иные силы воздействия на объект, вызывая часто необъяснимые погрешности эксперимента на уровне микромира.

материализм, как и диалектический материализм - подходили и подходят для описания сугубо конкретных моделей и процессов этого мира - не более того. И там где они это сделать не могут - это делают иные методы описания.

----------


## Турецкий

> Конечно. Только я бы еще и на другой момент обратил внимание, что зачастую аксиомы принимаются не добровольно по некому взаимному согласию, а так сказать насильственно, в силу обстоятельств.


Обстоятельство - есть непознанные закономерности - как их не обрисовывай. 




> Возьмите к примеру антилопу. За ней гонится лев, и она убегает. Не потому, что в согласии со львом относительно реальности угрозы, а в силу обстоятельств так антилопа вынуждена считать.


Антилопа убегает потому, что её органы чувств почуяли льва - а в мозгу активизировлась зона опасности и зона самосохранения тела в виде бега. Антилопа не может ни согласиться, ни не согласиться о наличии опасности от льва - ввиду того - что сознание антилопы неспособно на подобное осознание процесса. Потому никакие аксиомы применить к её разуму смысла не имеет - ведь бежит она не от аксиом, а от ранее настроенного паттерна сознания, заложенного с детства.





> Это то, что в буддизме называется кармой - карма у нее и у льва такая, бегать, видеть агрессивный по отношению к себе мир и спасаться от реальных угроз своей жизни.


Да. такова её карма. Такова карма льва. Их карма обусловлена их воспитанием и образом жизни. Однако насчет того что мир видится антилопе или льву агрессивным - лишено оснований. Ни антилопа ни лев - не воспринимают мир агрессивным, а существуют во многом лишь благодаря ранее сформированным настройкам на определенное поведение в отношении себя.

К примеру - если нечто неизвестно антилопе или льву - и не содержит признаков ранее им известных опасностей или влечений - они либо равнодушно пройдут мимо либо попробуют на вкус так сказать это нечто новое... Однако ни одно животное не станет ни убегать, ни нападать - пока нечто новое в их жизни не проявило свое отношение к ним.

Это как если антилопа была выращена там и так - что не встречалась бы никогда со львом - то и убегать от него бы не стала.

Если лев был выращен так - что не приучен бегать и преследовать антилопу - то и бежать за ней - тоже не стал бы.

Даже в мире животных - очень важную роль играет воспитание.





> А вот уже поразмышляв, посоветовавшись с сотоварищами, можно принять новую аксиому о том, что можно перестать видеть угрозу и перестать бегать, ну и конечно же перестать угрожать, хотя с последним уже лезет логическая путаница, ибо я как бы угрожать то по сути и не могу, а могу либо видеть угрозу, либо ее не видеть. Собственно никому ничего более и не дано, кроме как воспринимать и переживать воспринятое, конструируя объекты восприятия на ровном месте по некой кармической предопределенности.


Объекты восприятия существуют вне разума, но вопринимаются сознанием.

Если бы лев и антилопа могли мыслить подобно вам - они бы просто умерли - поскольку эта логика далека от реалий их жизни. Вероятно стоит отсавить в покое карму льва и антилопы - т.к. если у льва будет иная лекгодоступная пища - то гоняться за нтилопой он не станет - а иначе получается по пословице: "сытый голодного не разумеет"




> Но и тут можно договориться...  ведь говорить - не мешки таскать.  Поэтому можно и в индивидуальном потоке сознания вычленить нечто нравственно-этическое, чтобы направить действия человека в нужное праведное русло....


Люди постоянно говорят - что можно договориться с ними - но сами же выставляют требования мешающие им договориться с теми - кому это предлагают. Так проявляется эго человека. Нравственность, этика, праведность - чаще всего не наполнены благом для окружающих к сожалению, потому что это категории духовного восприятия и заложенных паттернов сознания. А т.к. паттерны сознания у людей разные - то и нравственность и этика и понимание праведности - слишком различны - если рассуждать о них словами.




> Хотя все равно не понимаю, если вне какого-то сознания нет ничего, то как я могу кому-то способствовать или не способствовать переживать свои индивидуальные видения агрессии или добра в свой адрес, ведь я не являюсь некой материальной сущностью и носителем свойств агрессии или доброжелательности - так, подобие сна в его сознании.


любое существо имеющее мысли, т.е. способность создавать мыслеформы - является включенным в осознаваемый поток сознания. Осознание подразумевает определенный уровень выбора для сознания.

Если вы существуете в концетрированной точке наблюдения - то от этой точки и возникают мысли - которые способствуют или неспособствуют индивидуальным переживаниям других существ (людей). Ваша агрессия и доброжелательность - в равной степени материальны и воспринимаются иным человеком. Просто в большинстве случаев люди неспособны отследить причинно-следственные связи возникновения у них ощущения блаженства или дискомфорта от восприятия ваших мыслей - что вовсе не говорит о том - что ваши мысли - лишь ваши. Или о том - что мысли - нематериальны.

Когда ваши мысли перестанут иметь знак полярности - они станут подобны правильному мышлению - но не иначе.

Почему вы полагаете - что никто не видит и не ощущает ваших мыслей? Потому что вам так хотелось бы.. И вам и большинству иных людей - крайне не нравится - когда им становится очевидно, что их мысли видны другому человеку - кем бы он не являлся... В этом и заключено отличие медитации как состояния ума, от вашего понимания медитации как формы размышления. Если ваши размышления не имели бы знака эмоции - они не несли бы создания новых зависимостей в т.ч. для вас - и тогда уже можно было бы назвать такое размышление именно медитацией.

Подобно тому - как наблюдая рассвет - вы лишены мыслей и просто наблюдаете его без применения эмоций восторга, ужаса или даже равнодушия - примерно так можно описать состояние медитации.

----------


## Турецкий

> Настоящий буддист в этом случае скажет, что от Чикаго до Москвы ехала "не та иллюзия", а не "не та материя".


А может он скажет - что как раз приехала к нему иллюзия материи, а не материя?...)))) - хотя скорее всего скажет ещё проще: "обманули", "кинули", "облом".. и т.д...))))

хотя для особо продвинутых это может выразиться в восклицании: "как иллюзорен мир и коварны люди!" или "я так и знал!"...

а кто-то пожмет плечами и ничего не скажет, поднимет трубку телефона и уточнит у отправителя - где его груз - причем ничуть не озадачивая себя мыслями вообще о сущности явлений - потому что для него существует лишь одно: "груз есть" и "груза нет" - а значит надо согласно логике выяснить - где же груз... а размышлять о причинно-следственных связях в таких случаях - пустая трата времени и порождает лишь волну ненужных ассоциаций.

----------


## Турецкий

> Вот-вот... 
> А продвинутый буддист скажет, что приехало не то "подобие иллюзии". Что-что, а жонглировать словами всегда охотники есть.


да-да.. ведь иначе бы не было столько вопросов..)))





> В связи с этой идеей хотелось бы поделиться еще одним наблюдением. Все религии так или иначе огромное внимание уделяют добродетели и любви к людям.


Не все религии таковы. Да и любовь к людям - это иное чем сострадание.





> Однако, никогда не слышал так часто и настойчиво, как среди буддистов, ни от кого из верующих, что перед ними не стоят задачи сделать мир лучше или оказывать гуманитарную поддержку нуждающимся.


Странно - но я такового не видел. Миссионерство - превилегия скорее христианствующих людей, чем буддистов. Да и не стоит перед каждым буддистом никаких задач кроме как осознания себя в этом мире по сути. И уже от уровня осознания формируется подход к внешнему миру.




> В связи с этим вспоминается даже появление темы на форуме, в которой в очередной раз один из буддистов просил о помощи, связанной с болезнью. Традиционно в замудренных словах типа "подобия иллюзии" его послали .... решать свои проблемы самостоятельно, т.е. по-буддийски. Но это типично и не так интересно. Любопытно другое. Любопытно то, что данный человек, будучи буддистом, оказался в недоумении, почему ему никакой помощи не оказали браться по вере, а пришли на помощь христиане - мыли в его доме полы, готовили еду, ходили в магазин и аптеку за лекарством. Лень искать сейчас эту тему, но помнится, что его недоумение так и осталось без вразумительного ответа, а что-то как обычно в духе: "самая лучшая помощь живым существам - это освобождение самого себя, пока сам не достиг совершенства, какую пользу ты можешь принести другим - только беды".


Каждому свое. Где-то получается в точности до наоборот - когда правславный просил о помощи у "братьев во христе", а получил у буддистов.. Пример - ни есть показатель. К тому же если говорить об этом форуме - то здесь реально буддистов очень мало - и потому сравнение - так себе.




> Может "захотеться показаться" (тут есть опытные модераторы с богатой практикой взращивания кажимостей), что этот пример не имеет никакого отношения к данной теме. Я же хочу обратить внимание именно на тот факт, что при всем обилии слов о бессамостности вся практика буддизма направлена на реализацию Самости и довольно успешна.


пока самостность не осознана - она не может быть реализована или нереализована каким-то образом. Однако цель осознания самостности - ни есть взращивание эго, но осознание его наличия и его взаимодействия с окружающим миром.




> И сама идея пустотности и отсутствия чего-либо определяющего вне ума - это лишь скрытая форма развития эгоцентризма, где капризы художника в форме "а я так вижу" реализованы до уровня критерия Истины. А посему и практические результаты таковы.


идея пустотности - идея мироздания по сути. Признавай её или нет.

вне ума может находиться что угодно - но определяет это нечто все равно ум человека в данной точке наблюдения мира.

буддизм - это в большей и основной своей значимости - практика медитации с целью познания своего ума. Конечно мотивы познания ума могут быть различны - в связи с чем и определяется то, чего достигает человек в медитации если вообще сможет войти в это состояние. Потому что как раз эго - не дает человеку войти качественно в иное состояние ума.




> Не менее пагубна с точки зрения развития эгоцентризма и практика накопительства благих заслуг, когда добро совершается не во имя человека, а во имя воздаяния "своему потоку сознания". Это, конечно моя индивидуальная точка зрения, но кто-то же должен высказать и такую, а уже оценить практические результаты и их причины каждый сможет сам.


наверное здесь проще вам и другим будет понять если я процитирую реплику из к/ф "Мимино" - *"а когда мне будет хорошо, я тебя так довезу - что тебе станет очень хорошо!"*

*"Сытый голодного не разумеет"*. Так может дать возможность сначала голодному насытиться - чтобы он смог уразуметь голодного? Конечно я соглашусь что часто у людей нет понимания достаточности чего-то в их жизни - когда действуют по принцпу: *"дай палец -  руку откусит"*. Однако исходить из предпосылки - что *"все люди сволочи, а все бабы - бл..ди, а все мужики - козлы"* - прямая аналогия с вашим последним тезисом о буддистах и буддизме.

К сожалению - благодаря паре паршивых овец - начинает рычать по волчьи все стадо... Потому как если б люди были не подобны стаду баранов в массе своей - то многих печалей у людей и проблем просто не возникало бы. Однако как бы ни грубо кому-то показалось подобное сравнение - оно существует независимо от моего мнения и мнения здесь присутствующих - так сказать - априори существующая материальная субстанция - которую можно видеть и не видеть.. воспринимать и не воспринимать.. относиться как то и никак не относиться.. или менять реальность согласно внутренним воззрениям о этике..

буддизм позволяет заглянуть вглубь своего ума  и поступая определенным образом прибавлять печаль и страдания в мире или убавлять её. И как далеко не каждый, мнящий о себе христианином соблюдает даже толику заветов Христа, так и не каждый, именующий себя буддистом - является таковым. Равно как далеко не каждый физик - обладает достаточным уровнем знаний и сознания для понимания многих процессов и умения управления ими - так и не каждый буддист имеет уровень - позволяющий ему перейти от накопления заслуг к дарению заслуг.

К тому же.. в плане вашего примера о буддстах и христианах.. вы это противопоставляете.. на уровне бытейном - не давая информации о том - как обстояло дело и как было дальше.. Что как раз важно.

Жила-была старушка одна.. Иногда к ней приезжали родственники или она ходила в гости к другой старушке когда та не приходила к ней... Она ковыляла и порой кряхтела, но жизнь заставляла её каждое утро растопить печь и почистить снег от калитки и иные занятия. Иногда она хворала, и ей чаще помогали родственники и заходила соседка.. А потом выздоравливала и снова ковыляла с клюкой то в магазин, то к соседке..

Но вот вдруг родственники решили, что будет лучше если к ней переедет в помощь её дочь (уж пожилая женщина).. Старушка почти ничего не стала делать по дому.. Редко стала и к соседке заходить, т.к. могла поговорить никуда не ходя с дочкой.. Через полгода она умерла..

Тоже самое произошло с соседкой.. И тоже примерно полгода..

Так вот вам вопрос - во благо ли была забота родственников для этих старушек? Не забота ли стала той предпосылкой, что преждевременно (хотя и закономерно) - свела старушек в могилу?

----------


## Турецкий

> Я бы сказал - Татхагатагарбха.


Даже если назвать это Камасутрой - ничего не изменится по сути..)))

----------


## Турецкий

> А кому свойственны подобные суждения? Я лишь иллюстрировал тот факт, что между человеком, отстаивающим те или иные слово-идеи до реализации понимания смысла сказанных слов на уровне личной практики и личного ОБРАЗА ЖИЗНИ - пропасть. 
> 
> Поэтому "отрубить палец" тому, кто взращивает свою значимость учительствующего правильному видению и правильному пониманию, поднимая свой палец высоко над головой, при условии неумения видеть и действовать как-то иначе чем предполагаемые им "ученики" считаю святым делом. Посему уж позвольте мне учить нравственности и честности с собой и окружающими путем размышления над моими словами и своими поступками, как я считаю должным это делать, а не перенимать слова и позы реализованных Учителей, выдавая их за свои. 
> 
> Что может быть вреднее повторенных слов Учителя людьми, которые своим поведением дискредитируют и Учителя, и Идею. А фарисейство (не умение соответствовать в собственном поведении провозглашаемым эталонам понимания и поведения) - худшая форма дискредитации, которую стоит учиться останавливать. И вот тогда, когда появляется чистое видение того, как на самом деле ты думаешь и как на самом деле считаешь и видишь, то и появляется шанс на этом чистом фоне увидеть истинный рисунок причин такого видения и понимания и следовательно шанс для его изменения. Вот почему сутта о рефлексии начинается с притчи о честности и морали притчи: "Нет такого греховного поступка, на который не способен лживый человек, поэтому ложь - наивысшее зло". Вот почему высмеивал и буду высмеивать НЕ реализованных "уЧИТЕЛЕЙ" пустоте и пустотности. А если встречу на форуме реализованного, то и буду его слушать, а не ему говорить.


как там у Канта? отрицая существование бога - придумать новое тому доказательство?..)))

несложно высмеять.. сложнее высмевая - не осмеять себя.. и будучи осмеяным - не высмеивать того - кто осмеивает тебя..

итог сего обсуждения был предрешен заранее - пока человек не станет практиковать то о чем рассуждает - его слова отдают фарисейством.. Это ваши слова.. Как и ваши слова - рассуждения о медитации и буддизме..

какой финт получился однако.. забавно - неправда ли?..)))

есть в медитации ещё один момент - умение слушать - не равносильно молчанию - иначе молчащий человек ничем бы не отличался от камня с единым знаменателем..)))

заранее извините - если увидите где-то попытки вас поддеть или задеть.. хотя конечно мои слова могут быть восприняты и таким образом... но на этом погорели многие - читая слова - не воспринимая эмоции.. душа людей закрыта от этого.. потому что не готова быть открытой иначе есть риск подвергнуться страданиям гораздо бОльшим - чем могли бы осилить и пережить..

проще простого обвинить кого-то в чем-то.. сложнее броситься на помощь.. ещё сложнее сделать так - чтобы человек помог себе сам.. это о вашем примере с буддистами, христианами и истинном сострадании..

Скажите здесь - что вы делаете по сути на этом форуме? чего ищите? Чем вас манит буддизм более христианства все-таки? Для меня это вопросы риторические - а вот другим это поможет сформировать свое мнение относительно того - что они здесь делают..

Давече кстати заходил на форум Кураева.. атмосфера разительно отличается.. Ведь в христанстве люди ищут спасения, помощи, но не чтобы их учили решать за себя о себе и своих поступках в отношении иных людей и существ. И когда кто-то им предлагает начать мыслить самостоятельно - это вызывает часто переполох в умах.. у продвинутых христиан правда есть железное алиби - "на все воля божья".. за которым они скрываются от ударов судьбы, людей и просто от самих себя по сути.. Потому так много сект в христианстве столь воинственно настроенных друг к другу - что основа христианства - всего лишь вера, неосознанная вера в нечто - без понимания и осознания - для чего же именно она нужна..

И если на каком-то этапе развития общества проще было сказать - Верь! - то на нынешнем этапе - преобладает все более осознанный подход к религии в т.ч... И буддизм - как частично мировая религия - изначально дает именно направление для осознавания человеком самого себя - именно потому и кажется порой - что буддизм - есть путь реализации Самости..

Однако как и в науке - без знания предмета изучения - проводить опыты и эксперименты - чревато последствиями или пустая трата времени.

----------


## Турецкий

> Нет, сказано было иное:
> опыт по сравнению с правильным мышлением не низменное, а относительное.
> Низменное - это утверждать относительное в качестве абсолютного.


Низменное и возвышенное - обычно категории нравственности, далекой от этики мироздания.

Утверждать нечто как относительно, так и абсолютно - ни есть ни возвышенно, ни низменно - если нет сопровождающей это эмоции и оценки.

а увязывать опыт с правильностью мышления - все равно что говорить, что телега едет потому что ею управляет кучер - забыв о движущей силе..




> "Бремя доказательства - на утверждающем", только и всего. - в ответ на цитату *Если же Вы хотели сказать, что правильное мышление способно установить отсутствие материи вне ума, то хотелось бы увидеть каким именно образом.*


нет ничего проще - достаточно ударить невежду по голове киянкой дабы дать ему побыть в состоянии несуществования - а потом спросить - существовало ли что-то когда он был без сознания. Опыт весьма прост и может быть применен даже самостоятельно..))) похоже что мастера дзен порой именно это и практиковали..)))

----------


## Akaguma

Эээ. Тред превращается в блог? :Big Grin:

----------

Echo (02.07.2010)

----------


## Турецкий

> Эээ. Тред превращается в блог?


хотели сказать: болтовня - в повествование?..))

я просто не совсем четко понимаю значение слова тред..

----------


## Pavel

> Вы путаете понятия: доказательство - сфера суждения, а не опыта. Опыт сам по себе ничего не доказывает.


Да нет, я не путаю, как и Вы не путаете. Конечно же доказательство может представлять собой процесс доказывания и так же может представлять собой результат доказательства в зависимости от контекста, а не в неком самобытие. Поэтому, когда человек говорит "доказуемо на опыте", то я подразумеваю, что в результате опыта восприятия или иного жизненного опыта возникает результат - доказательство. При этом так же могу предположить, что если доказательство как результат есть, то новый процесс доказывания не нужен, пока не будет подвержено сомнению истинность результата. Вдаваться же в подробности методологии доказательства (опытная она или мыслительная, или еще какая) с констатацией доказуемости на опыте как-то не возникала, пока опыт не был подвергнут сомнению как ошибочная методология.




> Я, впрочем, тоже не совсем точно выразился: следовало сказать не "доказуемо на опыте", а "установлено актом восприятия".


Лучше не стало. Ибо, когда говорят, что что-то установлено, то подразумевают что именно. Если говорят, что установлено существование материи вне сознания, то подразумевают, что установлен факт существования. Если говорят, что установлена сомнительность факта существования, то говорят короче: не установлено существование.... Если не играть словами, а пытаться точно выражать свои мысли, то либо придется уточнить, что именно насчет существования материи вне ума установлено восприятием (факт или его сомнительность), либо придется признать, что в общем-то ничего не установлено.

Если установлен факт, то это и называется одним словом - доказательство. Доказательство как результат исследование представляет собой установленный факт, даже, если это слово в рассуждениях опускается.

Заметьте, что я по-прежнему не опротестовываю Вашу точку зрения и не поддерживаю, а лишь уточняю Ваши термины и определения. Хотите сказать лучше - говорите лучше, но пока замена одних слов на другие не дает ясности, что же именно устанавливается восприятием или доказывается мышлением.

----------


## Pavel

> И кстати, по поводу Вашего примера с "предмтом, приехавшим из Чикаго в Москву". Ведь с т.зр. о реальности материи, в случае несоответствия *присланного предмета* обещанному получатель не мог бы предъявить вовсе никаких претензий: в посылке ведь содержятся те же самые протоны, электроны и прочая бла-бла-бла. Достаточно совпадения массы, да и то с оговорками.


Как-то Вы легко забыли об обсуждаемом предмете и перескочили к обсуждению протонов...  :Smilie:  А потом опять же заговорили о массе, но уже не протонов, а предмета...  :Smilie:  Нормальные люди обычно не путают предметы и ожидают определенных свойств от предметов в том числе и заявленной массы предмета. Претензии так же выставляются и *принимаются* по несоответствию заявленных свойств предмета или заявленной его массы. А все остальное про протоны и хим-состав Вы верно охарактеризовали как не относящееся к обсуждаемому предмету бла-бла-бла.

Кстати, такое ускользание от обсуждаемого вопроса к якобы сопутствующим ему уточнениям - типичный метод сокрытия неспособности ответить на вопрос по существу, очень распространенный в общении между людьми.

----------

Турецкий (02.07.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> *правильное мышление - свободно от создания новых зависимостей и убирает предыдущие.* Отсюда следует, что:
> 
> речь идет о ЛЮБЫХ зависимостях, знаете вы о них или не знаете - равно как знание и незнание законов физики (законов природы) - не освободит вас от этих зависимостей без устранение причин их возникновения.


 Можно высказать такую крайнюю точку зрения и начать говорить о ЛЮБЫХ зависимостях. Однако опыт и здравый смысл отвергает не только полезность, но и возможность полезности устранения ВСЕХ зависимостей как в самом мышлении, так и в качестве результата мышления. Простой пример: речь человека может характеризоваться как связанная или как бессвязная. Поощряется речь связанная, в которой наблюдается логика (зависимость от логического мышления, построенная на основе логики). И не признается в качестве правильной речь бессвязная, независимая ни от логики, ни от опыта, ни от грамматических правил или устоявшихся пониманий слов или используемых устоявшихся выражений. Речь - это продукт мышления. Если мышление ведет к упразднению всех связей и зависимостей вплоть до независимости от грамматических правил, смыслов и понятий, культурных особенностей и устоев в речи, то речь порождается бессвязная, бессмысленная и глупая - не правильная. А следовательно и мышление, которое ведет к такой речи - не правильное и глупое.  :Smilie:  Почему и Путь, который ведет к правильной речи и правильному мышлению называется Срединным, что в нем отсутствуют идеи крайние об упразднении всех зависимостей ума от чего-либо или идеи о полной зависимости от чего-либо.



> Впрочем.. я могу точно сказать, что подобно тому - как человеку, ни разу не прыгавшему сальто - рассуждать о ощущениях и способах действия тела при сальто - нелепо -- так и при медитации - сколько ни поясняй, пока сам не сможешь медитировать - все это так и останется малопонятным и вызывающем лишь недоверие.


У меня нет не доверия ни к Вашим медитациям, ни к результатам Ваших медитаций. Я имел неосторожность употребить слово "медитация" с пояснением, какой смысл этому слову в данном контексте я присваиваю. Вас данная ситуация переклинила, ибо под медитацией Вы никаких смыслов не видите, а видите некую сущность, познать которую удалось на личном медитативном опыте. Могу лишь обратить Ваше внимание на тот факт, что в результате обретения такого опыта Вы обрели сильную привязанность к тому, что за словом "медитация" ничего другого кроме Вашего индивидуального опыта не может быть сокрыто. Плохая привязанность - мешает понимать речь других людей именно в том смысле, которым они свою речь наполняют.  :Smilie:

----------

Турецкий (02.07.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> С т.зр. хинаяны - никак.
> С т.зр. махаяны - препятствует постижению dharmanairatmya, то есть обретению состояния будды - abhidjna.
> А до нирваны арахата через подавление клеш дойти можно и с представлением о субстанции. Тоже, в общем, неплохой результат.


Есть у меня некий опыт и некие рассуждения, которые позволяют мне усомниться в истинности Ваших слов. Поделюсь ими.

Будда для нас - вершина мудрости. Предположим, что архат, не вершина мудрости и еще не будда. но близок в соей мудрости к нему. Его мудрость позволяет ему иметь ряд представлений, которые обычным людям, далеким от мудрости архата или будды, не доступны. Если можно быть архатом, т.е. иметь почти все представления Будды, но и иметь недостаток в представлении, что материи вне ума нет, который не позволяет ему стать буддой, то осмелюсь предположить, что заиметь такое представление крайне сложно, ибо для того, чтобы его заиметь не хватает мудрости архата и всех других навыков как в медитативных практиках, так и в методологии рассуждений, что архатом накоплены. 

Наряду с эхтим на личном опыте вижу вокруг огромное количество людей, которые не только декларируют свое представление о несуществовании материи вне ума, но и готовы отстаивать и обосновывать верность такого представления. При этом никто из окружающих, ни они сами не готовы этих людей наделить мудростью архата. Выходит, что на практике постичь не существование материи вне ума вроде бы как проще, чем обрести мудрость архата, и обрести развитость мышления, что способно породить такое представление, получить не так сложно, как стать архатом. По каким же тогда причинам мудрому и развитому в буддийских практиках архату не удается постичь то, что буддистам на российском буддийском форуме дается с полоборота?

Не способность мною придумать хоть сколь-либо приемлемое объяснение этому наблюдаемому феномену заставляет меня усомниться в истинности высказывания о том, что архату мешает достичь совершенства его неверное представление о том, что материя существует вне ума. 

Зато легкость, с которой буддисты заявляют о том, что материи вне ума не существует в качестве собственного представления, а не в качестве некой гипотезы, а потом еще и утверждают, что архат такого представления может и не иметь, что тому мешает на его пути, позволяет мне предположить, что реализованная в практике таких буддистов самоуверенность может указывать на неверную опору в рассуждениях или неверную практику.

----------

Турецкий (02.07.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> изучение чего-либо без наличия изучающего - априори не состоится. И на определенные процессы влияние субъекта наблюдения может быть столь же существенно, как и иные силы воздействия на объект, вызывая часто необъяснимые погрешности эксперимента на уровне микромира.


Когда Вы делаете подобное заявление, то не можете не понимать, либо в нем логика есть, либо ее там нет. Если Вы говорите о влиянии наблюдателя на нечто, то уже логически заявляете существование нечто вне наблюдателя. Если же Вы беретесь утверждать, что никакого нечто вне наблюдателя нет, то и рассматривайте ситуацию влияния наблюдателя лишь на собственные представления вне зависимости от нечто вне наблюдателя, а просто по причине череды сменяющих друг друга по неведомой внутренней связующей и предопределяющей силе наблюдений и состояний. Влияние наблюдателя на собственные представления разногласий ни у материалистов, ни у буддистов не вызывает. Разногласие возникает в понимании, есть ли нечто вне ума наблюдателя. Если этого нет, то и наблюдатель является абсолютным автором собственных наблюдений. Если это нечто есть и оно еще может играть определяющую роль на возникновение наблюдений, то это уже не буддийская точка зрения. Ибо в этом случае дхаммы возникают не строго по камме, а и под влиянием окружающего мира, а значит и по законам природы, под моим влиянием на наблюдателя, и т.п. и т.д.

----------


## Турецкий

> Можно высказать такую крайнюю точку зрения и начать говорить о ЛЮБЫХ зависимостях. Однако опыт и здравый смысл отвергает не только полезность, но и возможность полезности устранения ВСЕХ зависимостей как в самом мышлении, так и в качестве результата мышления. Простой пример: речь человека может характеризоваться как связанная или как бессвязная. Поощряется речь связанная, в которой наблюдается логика (зависимость от логического мышления, построенная на основе логики). И не признается в качестве правильной речь бессвязная, независимая ни от логики, ни от опыта, ни от грамматических правил или устоявшихся пониманий слов или используемых устоявшихся выражений. Речь - это продукт мышления. Если мышление ведет к упразднению всех связей и зависимостей вплоть до независимости от грамматических правил, смыслов и понятий, культурных особенностей и устоев в речи, то речь порождается бессвязная, бессмысленная и глупая - не правильная. А следовательно и мышление, которое ведет к такой речи - не правильное и глупое.  Почему и Путь, который ведет к правильной речи и правильному мышлению называется Срединным, что в нем отсутствуют идеи крайние об упразднении всех зависимостей ума от чего-либо или идеи о полной зависимости от чего-либо.


опять словоблудие.. Говоря о зависимостях вы переводите внимание на последовательности: действий, событий.. Зависимость же - это некое событие, явление - которое вызывает у человека привязанность пагубного плана, когда человек начинает страдать от этой привязанности, от этой зависимости. Потому что страдает лишь эго человека, самоограничивающего душу в точку, стремящееся овладеть чем-то причем желательно безраздельно. Ваше понимание Срединного пути неполное - потому что вы отрицаете влияние эмоции на причину зависимости.




> У меня нет не доверия ни к Вашим медитациям, ни к результатам Ваших медитаций.


По идее на этом вашем признании - которое наконец прозвучало от вас, а не от меня - можно бы и закрыть тему. Потому что вы НЕ ЖЕЛАЕТЕ слышать и слушать никого и ничего кроме себя - умело инспирируя рассуждения здесь, то соглашаясь, то нет с собеседником. Типичная манипулятивная ситуация с вашей стороны.





> Я имел неосторожность употребить слово "медитация" с пояснением, какой смысл этому слову в данном контексте я присваиваю.


Разумеется - я всегда люблю вывести на чистую воду умников, чтобы стало ясно о чем они так пространно и долго рассуждают. Ибо только когда будет озвучено формулировка понятия - становится возможно его обсуждения.

Я не боюсь за свои слова и фразы - потому что вы не сможете найти в них противоречий более, чем вам того кажется - и даже их легко развеять. И потому нет сожаления у меня от сказанного - подобно вам - это так сказать лишь ваша зависимость, причем пагубная. Прочтите ваши реплики и включите весь ваш интеллект - чтобы хотя бы собрать воедино ментальную конструкцию вашего сознания об этом мире, прежде чем пускаться в дальнейшее фарисейство (надеюсь вам ясен смысл примененных вами же слов и фраз?)




> Вас данная ситуация переклинила,


эк вас понесло батенька..))) Говорите лучше о себе.. Ведь вы по себе судите.. И вас как раз переклинило - т.к. внятно вы уже ничего не можете ответить на элементарные вопросы.




> ибо под медитацией Вы никаких смыслов не видите, а видите некую сущность, познать которую удалось на личном медитативном опыте.


Бред.. Если не сказать - ложь, true.. 

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...1&postcount=23 -  где в моих словах о медитации вы заметили какую-то сущность кроме меня самого как описателя этого явления?




> Могу лишь обратить Ваше внимание на тот факт, что в результате обретения такого опыта Вы обрели сильную привязанность к тому, что за словом "медитация" ничего другого кроме Вашего индивидуального опыта не может быть сокрыто. Плохая привязанность - мешает понимать речь других людей именно в том смысле, которым они свою речь наполняют.


Вас раздражает всего лишь то - что некто так легко вверг в смятение вашу ментальную конструкцию, казавшуюся вам незыблемой и постоянной. Однако от вашх негативных эмоций в мой адрес (которые для меня видны так сказать) - вам проще не станет. Вот вам и ещё один пример создания зависимости блуждающим в поисках истины умом.

Мое понимание медитации - целиком совпадает с описанием многих тех, кто знает что это за состояние - что лишний раз доказывает, что столь часто повторяющийся опыт - не может быть игрой разума отдельного человека - и если даже это (многие описания за тысячи лет) для вас не являются доводом - как для серьезного исследователя - то вам ничего не остается кроме:

1. медитировать самому
2. спорить и далее по этой теме - не являясь сведующим в этом

Вы как и многие люди - склонны видеть не человека, а его регалии.. Не человека, а бумажку... Ваш разум блуждает в поисках чего-то такого, что дало бы ему такое состояние - когда душа была бы спокойна и счастлива - а т.к. эти блуждания находятся в подсознательной сфере - то пока это не будет осознанно - дальнейшее осознание для вас закрыто накрепко вашим собственным сознанием. 

Вспоминается кот, спасающийся от собак - залез на столб - и теперь вдруг понял что слезть не может  начинает орать... Когда же разум успокоится и стихнет хаотичное бежание мыслей - кот сможет слезть... или так и замерзнет на столбе и свалится оттого что просто лишился сил...

К сожалению большинство людей подобны этому коту..

----------


## Турецкий

по порядку:




> Когда Вы делаете подобное заявление, то не можете не понимать, либо в нем логика есть, либо ее там нет.


логика есть.




> Если Вы говорите о влиянии наблюдателя на нечто, то уже логически заявляете существование нечто вне наблюдателя.


само собой - так и есть.




> Если же Вы беретесь утверждать, что никакого нечто вне наблюдателя нет


где я это утверждал в отрыве от контекста? четко и по пунктам.




> , то и рассматривайте ситуацию влияния наблюдателя лишь на собственные представления вне зависимости от нечто вне наблюдателя, а просто по причине череды сменяющих друг друга по неведомой внутренней связующей и предопределяющей силе наблюдений и состояний.


много слов ни-о-чем.. скажите четко - в отношении какой моей цитаты вы это сказали - иначе как-то - воля ваша - бессвязно получается..))




> Влияние наблюдателя на собственные представления разногласий ни у материалистов, ни у буддистов не вызывает.


это и так ясно. Или я сказал обратное где-то?




> Разногласие возникает в понимании, есть ли нечто вне ума наблюдателя.


много раз уже сказал - есть "нечто" вне ума наблюдателя. В чем вы нашли разногласие и с чем или с кем?




> Если этого нет, то и наблюдатель является абсолютным автором собственных наблюдений.


Если "этого" нет - то это уже шизофрения, т.е. радикальный переход в иллюзорное состояние зеркальной психики.




> Если это нечто есть и оно еще может играть определяющую роль на возникновение наблюдений, то это уже не буддийская точка зрения.


ага.. щас прям...))) договорились-таки...))) подробнее всем поясните почему согласно данной вашей цитате - существование нечто вне ума - есть небуддийская точка зрения? А ведь я вам уже обозначал различие ума и сознания...




> Ибо в этом случае дхаммы возникают не строго по камме, а и под влиянием окружающего мира, а значит и по законам природы, под моим влиянием на наблюдателя, и т.п. и т.д.


Нет. Дхарма - есть последовательность ситуаций непосредственно каждого человека, возникающих согласно его карме - т.е. тем зависимостям сознания, которые есть порождение блуждающего ума. Когда ум успокоится - то все менее и менее его будут раздражать зависимости окружающего мира - изменится его карма... изменится и дхарма.. по мере осознания себя - уровень зависимости (пагубной) от окружающего мира снижается.. 

подобно как киту, погруженному на много метров вглубь океана глубоко безразлично - штиль или шторм на его поверхности..

Чтобы рассуждать о чем-то - надо разбираться в чем-то.. если непонятно нечто - надо выяснить это нечто.. Вы разве не заметили строгую логичность буддизма ещё? Нет следствия без причины, нет причины без следствия.

Нет понимания или непонимания дхаммы - есть такая карма у обладателя данной линии поведения.

ну вот и поумничал..))) пойду лучше займусь своими делами..))) хорошей вам кармы на сегодня..)))

----------


## Турецкий

> Как-то Вы легко забыли об обсуждаемом предмете и перескочили к обсуждению протонов...  А потом опять же заговорили о массе, но уже не протонов, а предмета...  Нормальные люди обычно не путают предметы и ожидают определенных свойств от предметов в том числе и заявленной массы предмета. Претензии так же выставляются и *принимаются* по несоответствию заявленных свойств предмета или заявленной его массы. А все остальное про протоны и хим-состав Вы верно охарактеризовали как не относящееся к обсуждаемому предмету бла-бла-бла.


не удержался - смешная больно ситуация..))) причем знакомая на лчном опыте так сказать, когда поставщик пытался меня убедить - что свойства предмета именно те, о которых написано было..)))

Вот и я - как вполне нормальный человек четко сказал - что просто приеду и набью ему лицо - если он по телефону не понимает, что обманывать ни есть хорошо...))) Впрочем после этого просто позвонил его руководителю и попросил элементарно разобраться - почему мне прислали не тот товар - вопрос был решен без всяких мысленных построений насчет протонов-нейтронов, иллюзий и прочего..))

Почему? потому что я не склонен питать иллюзии своим умом - пусть лучше моим умом кормятся иллюзии и когда меня обманывают - то по крайней мере для себя я четко определяю: "о как.. наи..али однако.." и решаю вопросы, которые люди постоянно пытаются создать на пустом месте..)) Такое ощущение - что когда им выгодно, то все сразу верят в пустоту и иллюзорность мира..)) - все сразу становятся буддистами - основываясь лишь на том, что им выгодно взять из положений буддизма..)) 

А что не подходит - значит "небуддийское это"..)))




> Кстати, такое ускользание от обсуждаемого вопроса к якобы сопутствующим ему уточнениям - типичный метод сокрытия неспособности ответить на вопрос по существу, очень распространенный в общении между людьми.


да-да.. как верно замечено..))) совершенно гениальная мысль..))) 

оказывается вы шутник..)))

шутник - не шут, но тоже плут..
а плутоват он или нет неважно..
был бы лишь обед..

кстати - приятного аппетита! у нас обед уж..)))

----------


## Турецкий

> Есть у меня некий опыт и некие рассуждения, которые позволяют мне усомниться в истинности Ваших слов. Поделюсь ими.
> 
> Будда для нас - вершина мудрости. Предположим, что архат, не вершина мудрости и еще не будда. но близок в соей мудрости к нему. Его мудрость позволяет ему иметь ряд представлений, которые обычным людям, далеким от мудрости архата или будды, не доступны. Если можно быть архатом, т.е. иметь почти все представления Будды, но и иметь недостаток в представлении, что материи вне ума нет, который не позволяет ему стать буддой, то осмелюсь предположить, что заиметь такое представление крайне сложно, ибо для того, чтобы его заиметь не хватает мудрости архата и всех других навыков как в медитативных практиках, так и в методологии рассуждений, что архатом накоплены.


Ваше здорровье господин хороший! бзынь!..)))

Вне материи ума нет. А сознание - присутствует. Привет архатам!..))




> Наряду с эхтим на личном опыте вижу вокруг огромное количество людей, которые не только декларируют свое представление о несуществовании материи вне ума, но и готовы отстаивать и обосновывать верность такого представления.


согласен - пруд пруди и сбоку бантик..)) все так и норовят декларировать свои мысли без умения слушать, а слушаеют без умения слышать - потому как слышат лишь то что хотят слышать.. замкнутый цикл - понимаешь.. хорош для производства, а не для разума..




> При этом никто из окружающих, ни они сами не готовы этих людей наделить мудростью архата.


что-то вспомнилась цитата из одного бесподобного фильма..:
"без труда не вытащишь рыбку из пруда - раз..
кончил дело - гуляй смело - два..
работа не волк - в лес не.. это не надо!"




> Выходит, что на практике постичь не существование материи вне ума вроде бы как проще, чем обрести мудрость архата,


само собой - постичь нечто одно (существование материи вне ума) - всегда проще, чем осознать весь спектр взаимосвязей и на основе этого делать выводы - что и зовется мудростью.




> и обрести развитость мышления, что способно породить такое представление, получить не так сложно, как стать архатом.


если склоняться к иллюзии, что это - всего лишь некое представление, а не факт реальности пусть и относительно иных моментов её же - то и рассуждать об этом, воля ваша, нелепо..))




> По каким же тогда причинам мудрому и развитому в буддийских практиках архату не удается постичь то, что буддистам на российском буддийском форуме дается с полоборота?


будет проще - если назовете хотя бы конкретного архата..))) о буддистах на "российском буддийском форуме" не стоит - т.к. администрация может усмотреть в этом переход на личности и забанить нафиг..)))

однако так думаю - будет достаточно и одного подобпытного архата для сопоставления ваших и иных представлений об этом моменте..




> Не способность мною придумать хоть сколь-либо приемлемое объяснение этому наблюдаемому феномену заставляет меня усомниться в истинности высказывания о том, что архату мешает достичь совершенства его неверное представление о том, что материя существует вне ума.


ваши сомнения относительно данного высказывания совершенно справедливы отмечу - браво! Потому что чтобы понять архата - надо обладать пониманием и логикой архата.. Логично? Иначе как можно рассуждать о мотивах кого-то и его причинах пребывания здесь - будучи несведующими о этих причинах?

Причина - порождает следствие, а вот следствие в отношении расследования причин такого непонятного поступка архата - зашло в тупик.. К сожалению.. О горе мне горе.. о чем это я? ..)) ах да.. как всегда - о погоде в мире музыки..)) Ничего что сдобрил повествование некоторой рторикой отвлеченного толка? ..)) наверное обед хорошо влияет на умонастроение..)))




> Зато легкость, с которой буддисты заявляют о том, что материи вне ума не существует в качестве собственного представления, а не в качестве некой гипотезы, а потом еще и утверждают, что архат такого представления может и не иметь, что тому мешает на его пути, позволяет мне предположить, что реализованная в практике таких буддистов самоуверенность может указывать на неверную опору в рассуждениях или неверную практику.


Все верно.. Кроме одного - чтобы рассуждать о практике - верна она или нет - надо самому это практиковать.. иначе так недалеко уйти от тех, о ком вы только что повествовали..

_"и да не испортит нам обедни злые происки врагов! та-да-да-дам!"_

----------


## Pavel

> опять словоблудие.. Говоря о зависимостях вы переводите внимание на последовательности: действий, событий.. Зависимость же - это некое событие, явление - которое вызывает у человека привязанность пагубного плана, когда человек начинает страдать от этой привязанности, от этой зависимости.


Да нет же...  :Smilie:  Я не говорил о последовательностях, ибо и несвязная речь - последовательность слов, независимых ни от каких смыслов. Я говорил именно о зависимости и привязанности в речи к смыслу, логике, грамматике, языку (русский или английский, например)... и т.д. и т.п. А вот о пагубности в сочетании с зависимостью - это уже словоблудие, типа нет никаких зависимостей, если нет пагубности...  :Smilie:  А страдать человек может и от потребности говорить на английском языке с англичанином даже, если и такая зависимость от языка общения и не пагубна. Поэтому не выдумывайте, собирая в одну кучу "любые зависимости", "пагубные зависимости", "зависимости, вызывающие страдания"... 




> Потому что страдает лишь эго человека, самоограничивающего душу в точку, стремящееся овладеть чем-то причем желательно безраздельно. Ваше понимание Срединного пути неполное - потому что вы отрицаете влияние эмоции на причину зависимости.


Про страдающее эго ничего знать не хочу...  :Smilie:  А про мной отрицаемое влияние эмоции на причину зависимости даже и не знаю, что думать, т.к. не понимаю, о какой зависимости идет речь и о чьих эмоциях. Но, как-то все равно "отрицаю"...  :Smilie:  



> Мое понимание медитации - целиком совпадает с описанием многих тех, кто знает что это за состояние - что лишний раз доказывает, что столь часто повторяющийся опыт - не может быть игрой разума отдельного человека - и если даже это (многие описания за тысячи лет) для вас не являются доводом - как для серьезного исследователя - то вам ничего не остается кроме


Это очень все хорошо в Вашем понимании медитации, и я за Вас рад. Но я употребил это слово в другом смысле и указал на то, что употребляю его в другом, исконом для английского слова, смысле. Это же не повод, чтобы оспаривать понимание мной медитации? Вы же не опротестовываете мое право на употребление слова "медитация" в значении "размышление"? Санскритских слов или слов на пали я не употреблял, чтобы применять к проверке значения слова "медитация" по описаниям тысячелетней давности...

----------


## Pavel

> Все верно.. Кроме одного - чтобы рассуждать о практике - верна она или нет - надо самому это практиковать.. иначе так недалеко уйти от тех, о ком вы только что повествовали.


 Для того, чтобы понять, что кто-то вступил в ..., вовсе необязательно практиковать хождение по "лужам" и беспрестанно самому "мочить" ноги. Порой достаточно "принюхаться" - посмотреть на результат, восприятие которого я и описал выше.

----------


## Турецкий

> Для того, чтобы понять, что кто-то вступил в ..., вовсе необязательно практиковать хождение по "лужам" и беспрестанно самому "мочить" ноги. Порой достаточно "принюхаться" - посмотреть на результат, восприятие которого я и описал выше.


ладно-ладно..)) принюхивайтесь дальше..))) вот только даже отличный нюх - не означает адекватную интерпретацию результата обнюхивания..))

а ещё ведь и нюх надо иметь..))) о как все запущено.. о как все сложно.. о как все закручено-заверчено..)))

вы так и не ответили - какого рожна здесь столько написали то?..))) причем пытаясь говорить о медитации - не зная о ней.. И так не ответив толком ни на один конкретно поставленный вопрос..

Я могу сделать проще - опишите что ощущает и что вообще происходит в душе человека запертого в подводной лодке, которому уже трудно дышать и вокруг него навс страх смерти?

Если вы сможете описать это столь же адекватно - то я ещё поверю в ваш нюх.. 

Хотя.. как вы ничего не поняли и не знали о медитации - так и не знаете до сих пор - потому что фарисейством заниматься в буддизме не получится - или вы практикуете медитацию и являетесь буддистом, или не практикуете - и таковым считаться не можете.

ну так как? вы мне дадите описание состояния подводника? чтобы всем стало ясно - что у вас есть нюх - который позволяет не залезая в подлодку и не задыхаясь там - дать описание процесса. Все ждут..

----------


## Турецкий

> Да нет же...  Я не говорил о последовательностях, ибо и несвязная речь - последовательность слов, независимых ни от каких смыслов. Я говорил именно о зависимости и привязанности в речи к смыслу, логике, грамматике, языку (русский или английский, например)... и т.д. и т.п. А вот о пагубности в сочетании с зависимостью - это уже словоблудие, типа нет никаких зависимостей, если нет пагубности...  А страдать человек может и от потребности говорить на английском языке с англичанином даже, если и такая зависимость от языка общения и не пагубна. Поэтому не выдумывайте, собирая в одну кучу "любые зависимости", "пагубные зависимости", "зависимости, вызывающие страдания"...


Как вы утомительны.. мне проще дальтонику объяснить что такое красный цвет - чем вам такие вроде простые вещи... Знаете почему? Потому что он будет слушать, вникать и анализировать сказанное на основе хотя бы своих ощущений. А когда собеседник постоянно говорит - что он "ничему не верит и ему все равно" (это ваши слова) - то возникает вопрос - для чего он вообще снова и снова ставит одни и теже вопросы изгалаляясь их изложить под разным ракурсом? В расчете запутать своей демагогией разве что.. Потому как прогресса в вашем понимании изложенного - нуль..





> Про страдающее эго ничего знать не хочу...


я только что выше и сказал - как что-то объяснить кому-то - если некто "ничего не хочет знать"? А не хочет знать потому что его эго закрыло для него иное понимание мира. Потому возникает блокировка иного уровня осознания.. Ещё раз спрошу - для чего спрашиваете - если ничего не хотите слышать и знать?




> А про мной отрицаемое влияние эмоции на причину зависимости даже и не знаю, что думать, т.к. не понимаю, о какой зависимости идет речь и о чьих эмоциях. Но, как-то все равно "отрицаю"...


И опять - "отрицаю", "не хочу думать даже"... Ещё раз спрошу - для чего спрашиваете - если ничего не хотите слышать и знать?




> Это очень все хорошо в Вашем понимании медитации, и я за Вас рад. Но я употребил это слово в другом смысле и указал на то, что употребляю его в другом, исконом для английского слова, смысле.


Я вам популярно объяснил разницу смысла вашего понимания слова медитация и ряда других людей - вы не хотите это понять - ваше право. Нет никаких исконных значений слов которые носят изначально в себе много значений (как и все английские слова кстати) и тем паче - когда вы используете слово в русском языке - то будьте любезны использовать и учитывать те значения слов - что подразумеваются в русском его звучании и понимании. иначе можно слово "монитор" - также долго рассматривать - так и не поняв - что вообще-то ранее компьютерного дисплея был такой класс кораблей, названный по названию одного из первых кораблей этого класса..





> Это же не повод, чтобы оспаривать понимание мной медитации?


нигде не оспариваю ваше понимание - но пытался пояснить - чем ваше понимание не стыкуется с сущностью медитации. Давайте уж топайте лучше по лужам - а потом скажете - как оно по ощущениям - чем фарисейством заниматься и далее..




> Вы же не опротестовываете мое право на употребление слова "медитация" в значении "размышление"?


разумеется нет - ибо это сугубо ваше мнение. но пояснил в чем разница.




> Санскритских слов или слов на пали я не употреблял, чтобы применять к проверке значения слова "медитация" по описаниям тысячелетней давности...


не занимайтесь опять фарисейством, мудрствуя над словами - когда душа закрыта от понимания смысла. В этом ваша беда и достоинство. потому как в нынешнем мире открытому душой человеку часто очень трудно жить среди эгоистичных особей обоего пола с закрытым наглухо забралом... Мой братан в таких случаях говаривал "опять броню накатали - пора снова раскатывать.."

Вам проще жить так как живете - так и живите - разве я вам помешал? да.. помешал.. потому как сразу же четко дал вам понимае того - где ваша ошибка - дальнейшее - долгий путь к познанию того - что и так было ясно - ваши эмоции блокированы частично - душа закрыта - и не может потому ощутить что-то.. Для вас пока что это есть благо - так и пользуйтесь этим благом - кто вам мешает? Только не пытайтесь и другим навязать такую жизнь... я б лучше сдох сразу чем так.. у меня иной путь.. у вас - иной.. так идите.. и не мешайте путникам на пути своем.. но пытайтесь помочь.. много не надо - просто словом - "мысленно мы с вами!" - когда-то это звучало и для меня скорее комично.. правда для меня ли как нынешней личности или для иного человека - сложно сказать так однозначно чтобы вы поняли..


Ещё раз спрошу - для чего спрашиваете - если ничего не хотите слышать и знать? Парадокс заключен в том - что мне известны ответы, но вот признаться самому себе - в чем-то вы даже не можете - потому как ваше эго по сути на грани провала..

Вообще мне давно было сказать: "аудиенция окончена".. ибо последние посты - явно лишены смысловой нагрузки и все более уходят в пустопорожнюю риторику... Однако не вижу смысла в ней упражняться письменно когда можно с большим успехом и большей пользой сделать это устно вслух.. 

Успехов в начинаниях. И не дергайте кота за яйца - чтобы потом не кричать, что вам оцарапали руку..))

----------


## Pavel

> нигде не оспариваю ваше понимание - но пытался пояснить - чем ваше понимание не стыкуется с *сущностью медитации*. Давайте уж топайте лучше по лужам - а потом скажете - как оно по ощущениям - чем фарисейством заниматься и далее..


Вы не к месту употребляете слово "фарисействовать", видимо не зная его смысла. 


> Фарисей, в самообольщении своем, приносит за свое душевное состояние хвалу Богу.


Я не приношу *в самообольшении своем* хвалы ни Будде, ни медитации...

Что касается "сущности медитации", то мы ее уже обсудили:



> ...под медитацией Вы никаких смыслов не видите, а видите некую сущность, познать которую удалось на личном медитативном опыте.





> Бред.. Если не сказать - ложь, true..
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...1&postcount=23 - где в моих словах о медитации вы заметили какую-то сущность кроме меня самого как описателя этого явления?


Остается лишь напомнить Вам Ваши же самоуверенные слова:



> Разумеется - я всегда люблю вывести на чистую воду умников, чтобы стало ясно о чем они так пространно и долго рассуждают. 
> ...
> Я не боюсь за свои слова и фразы - потому что *вы не сможете найти в них противоречий* более, чем вам того кажется - и даже их легко развеять.


Ни секунды не сомневаюсь насчет Ваших навыков развеивания и отсутствия у Вас страхов.

----------


## Pavel

> Ещё раз спрошу - для чего спрашиваете - если ничего не хотите слышать и знать?


Если у меня и были к Вам вопросы, то они носили риторический характер. Не утруждайтесь отвечать.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Есть у меня некий опыт и некие рассуждения, которые позволяют мне усомниться в истинности Ваших слов. Поделюсь ими.
> 
> Зато легкость, с которой буддисты заявляют о том, что материи вне ума не существует в качестве собственного представления, а не в качестве некой гипотезы, а потом еще и утверждают, что архат такого представления может и не иметь, что тому мешает на его пути, позволяет мне предположить, что реализованная в практике таких буддистов самоуверенность может указывать на неверную опору в рассуждениях или неверную практику.


Все буддисты не говорят что нет материи вне ума. Буддисты не говорят что материального объекта не существует полностью. Человек вне вашего ума существует, но то как он истинно существует закрыто для понимания из-за неведения. Мы думаем что есть Павел, прочный конкретный Павел. Но если бы такой Павел был на самом деле, то родители не смогли бы назвать его по другому при рождении. Только Павлом, но могли ведь и по другому назвать.

----------

Турецкий (02.07.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Все буддисты не говорят что нет материи вне ума. Буддисты не говорят что материального объекта не существует полностью. Человек вне вашего ума существует, но то как он истинно существует закрыто для понимания из-за неведения. Мы думаем что есть Павел, прочный конкретный Павел. Но если бы такой Павел был на самом деле, то родители не смогли бы назвать его по другому при рождении. Только Павлом, но могли ведь и по другому назвать.


Но ведь назвали Павлом...  :Smilie:  А вот отдельные буддисты утверждают, что материи вне ума не существует. Другие заменяют слово ум на слово мышление и говорят, что вне мышления не существует материи. Третьи заменяют мышление словом сознание и утверждают, что вне сознания материи не существует. А вот родители, кого назвали Павлом, того назвали Павлом, хотя можно предполагать, что могло бы быть и по-другому.

----------

Турецкий (02.07.2010)

----------


## Турецкий

> Вы не к месту употребляете слово "фарисействовать", видимо не зная его смысла. Я не приношу *в самообольшении своем* хвалы ни Будде, ни медитации...
> 
> Что касается "сущности медитации", то мы ее уже обсудили:
> 
> Остается лишь напомнить Вам Ваши же самоуверенные слова:
> Ни секунды не сомневаюсь насчет Ваших навыков развеивания и отсутствия у Вас страхов.


бред.. просто бред.. причем несвязный.. вы не в состояни дать ответ ни на один четко заданный вопрос по этой теме и потому развели демагогию.

пусть вы считаете - что я самоуверен - но я просто уверен в знании вещей о который имею право говорить потому как знаю, видел, ощущал то - о чем говорю - чего вы не можете ни отрицать, ни подтвердить - т.к. далее своего носа не видите и не ощущаете. Далее словоблудия так и не пошли - все конкретные вопросы по существу - остались с вашей стороны без ответа.. И несмотря на это вы продолжаете.. 

по этой теме с вами просто не о чем говорить как оказалось.

"Хуже дурака - лишь деятельный дурак" - мне каждый раз в такие моменты вспоминается Чернобыль.. и 3 человека у пульта управления которые могли решить судьбу в т.ч. собственную.

более того - я не будда и при наличии вас рядом надавал бы сейчас тумака пожалуй по дзенскому обычаю...))))

Так зачем вы здесь - если с вами не о чем говорить? Провоцируете гнев в свой адрес и взращиваете свою эго?

Аналитический склад ума - не дает гарантию от дилетантства во всех областях знания.

----------


## Турецкий

> Но ведь назвали Павлом...  А вот отдельные буддисты утверждают, что материи вне ума не существует. Другие заменяют слово ум на слово мышление и говорят, что вне мышления не существует материи. Третьи заменяют мышление словом сознание и утверждают, что вне сознания материи не существует. А вот родители, кого назвали Павлом, того назвали Павлом, хотя можно предполагать, что могло бы быть и по-другому.


аха..))) поздравляю! вы реализовали свою Самость!

----------


## Турецкий

> Если у меня и были к Вам вопросы, то они носили риторический характер. Не утруждайтесь отвечать.


да вы вообще все сводите к вольной риторике..)))

и норовите поддеть и вежливо оскорбить (ну чтобы не забанили) собеседников - особенно когда видите что они видят ваши потуги в философии..))

а вот вряд ли.. потому как реализуя на практике свою Самость - вы топчете всех вокруг без зазрения совести и морального упрека.. да ещё  посмеиваясь - мол "какие они дураки, раз позволяют мне это делать.."

да-с.. ваш критический ум дал сбои и начал выплескивать высказывания без привязки к цепи предыдущих высказываний? Иначе чем объяснить что вы уже не в состоянии ответить четко ни на один вопрос, а лишь пытаясь парировать - отвечаете набором слов и фраз - которые если разложить на отдельные мысли - суть есть повтор одно - другого?

Вы таким образом полагаете постичь медитацию дзен? оригинально однако..

Как раз самый тот раздел - о Самости - от японского мастера..)))

ну так это.. с большим дзеном вас товарищ!..))) .. или большим дзеном.. *почесал репу* - вот уж незадача так или эдак произвести отоварку..)))

----------


## К Дордже

Почитал темку и встретил парочку интересных вопросов:

- есть ли "нечто" вне ума(сознания) наблюдателя?
- и если есть, то как влияет ум(сознание) наблюдателя на "нечто" фактом своего наблюдения?


Представим такую ситуацию:
Человек - это существо, животное - это существо, насекомое - это существо, растение - это существо. Все они обладают Сознанием (разного уровня). Планета Земля тоже существо, в её теле преобладает элемент "земля". Звезда Солнце тоже существо, в её теле преобладает элемент "огонь" (конечно если смотреть с нашей точки восприятия, другие существа с другой точкой восприятия могут воспринимать Солнце, например, не как огонь, а как холод). Галактика - тоже существо, Вселенная - тоже существо. Конечно на первый взгляд кажется что Земля, Солнце, Галактика, Вселенная - это всего лишь мёртвая материя. Но не будем забывать, что всё что мы видим - это всего лишь точка нашего восприятия "чего-то", и обличение этого "чего-то" в "форму материи". Здесь можно вспомнить что Будда Вайрочана управляет галактикой (или Вселенной), он тоже существо, наблюдатель. А может он и есть эта Вселенная, вот только своим ограниченным видением (точкой восприятия) мы видим его только как мириады галактик состоящих из мёртвой материи? А вот сам процесс его наблюдения представить сложно, и как он своим наблюдением влияет на материю и живых существ неизвестно... (по крайней мере мне). 
В буддизме говорится что человек может переродится в мире животных, мире голодных духов, мире богов и т.д., 6 миров и ничего более (ну нам больше и не надо  :Wink:  ). Но могут существовать и другие цепочки перерождений, где Сознание может эволюционировать в Звезду или Планету...

А теперь поменяем слово "существо" на слово "Сознание" (Ум).
Человек - это Сознание, животное - это Сознание, ... планета Земля - Сознание, Вселенная - Сознание. Все эти Сознания являются Наблюдателями. И что мы имеем? - только одни Сознания, находящиеся во взаимодействии (наблюдающие друг друга). Никакой материи "самой-по-себе" нет, материя - это всего лишь восприятие одним Сознанием другого Сознания. Получается что-то вроде симбиоза, паразитизма или нейтралитета одного Сознания над другим Сознанием, но с разными точками восприятия друг друга. Точка восприятия  влияет на то КАКИМ образом мы будем воспринимать другое Сознание. Например, "человеческое Сознание" своей точкой восприятия воспринимает "Сознание Земли" как земной шар, живёт на нём, добывает ресурсы и т.д.  Сознание Земли, наверное, тоже может воспринимать нас как каких-нибудь блох, хотя восприятие Земли трудно представить. Сознания живут в Сознаниях...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Сознание какого-нибудь существа может воспринимать Сознание человека как, например, источник света (и греется около него, хотя мы здесь передвигаемся, а в его мире/восприятии наше Сознание может стоять как  дерево, беспомощно). Или это существо может воспринимать наше Сознание как источник пищи и кушать нас..... страшно?  :Wink:   Ну как мы живём на Сознании Земли, так и на нашем Сознании живут (наблюдают друг друга). Здесь не надо смотреть на  размеры (Сознание человека, Сознание Земли, Сознание муравья) - в духовном мире нет размеров.

Выходит так, что существуют только СОЗНАНИЯ-НАБЛЮДАТЕЛИ (с различными точками восприятия), ничего больше нет. 

Также интересно, почему Будда Шакьямуми нёс Дхарму другим живым существам (другим Сознаниям)? Если бы другие Сознания были всего лишь порождением его ума, тогда зачем это делать? Он проверил на своём опыте что всё в Многомерном Мире пустотно, всё иллюзорно, но эта пустотность  относится только к Иллюзиям и Заблуждениям Сознания, а сами бесчисленные мириады Отделённых друг от друга Сознаний СУЩЕСТВУЮТ.

Когда существо достигает Нирваны, тогда его "оболочка Сознания" отделяющая его Сознание от других Сознаний сгорает(для примера-радужное тело), и Сознание существа растекается по всей локе (лока тоже оболочка)...
Далее могу предположить: 
Паринирвана - растечение сознания по всем локам.
Махапаринирвана - не хватает воображения чтобы представить.  :Frown: 


p.s. В сансаре всё зависит от точки восприятия Сознания. Если мы умеем видеть материю, то материальный мир будет для нас Реальностью. Если мы умеем видеть духовный мир богов, тогда духовный мир будет для нас Реальностью, если мы умеем видеть другие миры, то они будут для нас реальностью .....
p.p.s Написал как мог, просто, не умею сочинять трактаты с витееватыми рассуждениями...  :Wink:

----------

Турецкий (03.07.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> - есть ли "нечто" вне ума(сознания) наблюдателя?
> - и если есть, то как влияет ум(сознание) наблюдателя на "нечто" фактом своего наблюдения?
> ...
> А теперь поменяем слово "существо" на слово "Сознание" (Ум).
> ...
> Выходит так, что существуют только СОЗНАНИЯ-НАБЛЮДАТЕЛИ (с различными точками восприятия), ничего больше нет. 
> ...
> Также интересно, почему Будда Шакьямуми нёс Дхарму другим живым существам (другим Сознаниям)?


Вот Будда Шакьямуни учил не пить водку, поясняя это тем, что употребление водки меняет сознание не в лучшую сторону. Таким образом, из этого следует, что водка обладает неким свойством менять сознание. 

Известно ли нам что-нибудь о том, чтобы Будда Шакьямуни учил водку не контактировать и избегать связи с человеком по причине, что взаимодействие сознания водки с сознанием человека как-то пагубно для чьего-то сознания?. Если предположить, что ничего в мире кроме взаимодействующих сознаний нет, то следовало бы предположить, что такое учение для сознания водки должно быть...  :Smilie:

----------

Турецкий (04.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (04.07.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Представим такую ситуацию:
> Человек - это существо, животное - это существо, насекомое - это существо, растение - это существо. Все они обладают Сознанием (разного уровня).


Давайте представим такую ситуацию: средство для травли тараканов, которое продаётся в магазине, на самом деле содержит комплекс необходимых для жизни человека витаминов и микроэлементов.

Зачем представлять себе ложные ситуации? Растения не обладают сознанием. Не обладает им и водородно-гелиевый шарик-Солнце.

----------

Турецкий (04.07.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> пусть вы считаете - что я самоуверен - но я просто уверен в знании вещей о который имею право говорить потому как знаю, видел, ощущал то - о чем говорю...
> более того - я не будда и при наличии вас рядом надавал бы сейчас тумака пожалуй по дзенскому обычаю...))))


Вы что-то знаете о моих физических данных, или пристрастие к дзенским обычаям дали Вам самоуверенность в своих способностях раздавать тумаки?

----------


## Турецкий

> Вот Будда Шакьямуни учил не пить водку, поясняя это тем, что употребление водки меняет сознание не в лучшую сторону. Таким образом, из этого следует, что водка обладает неким свойством менять сознание. 
> 
> Известно ли нам что-нибудь о том, чтобы Будда Шакьямуни учил водку не контактировать и избегать связи с человеком по причине, что взаимодействие сознания водки с сознанием человека как-то пагубно для чьего-то сознания?. Если предположить, что ничего в мире кроме взаимодействующих сознаний нет, то следовало бы предположить, что такое учение для сознания водки должно быть...


учитывая что во времена Будды водки не было... остальное получается бла-бла-бла...)))

к тому же сравнение предмета без сознания (водки) с предметом с наличием такового (человек) - просто не выдерживает элементарной критики на основе логики явления.

----------


## Турецкий

> Вы что-то знаете о моих физических данных, или пристрастие к дзенским обычаям дали Вам самоуверенность в своих способностях раздавать тумаки?


Допустим - знаю.. и что с того?..))) мои слова опираются на знание того, что от физических данных кого-либо - мало что зависит на самом деле - как бы это ни показывалось в кино..)))

и если вы до сих пор в этом сомневаетесь - это ваше личное дело.

хех.. к слову сказать - вот вы то как раз ничего не знаете ни о моих физических данных, ни о умении ими пользоваться..))) впрочем эти досужие рассуждения кто кого круче - тем паче в интернете - подобны интервью Моськи у Слона..)) вы помните такую басню Крылова?

и ещё.. если я в какое-то время хочу навесить тумака - это не значит что я это хочу сделать и в другое время.. потому что когда мне делают больно и неприятно в какое-то время - я не вижу смысла озадачиваться реакцией на это спустя полстолетия - согласно поговорки - "после драки кулаками не машут"

хотя продуктивной беседы с вами на эту тему я уже давно не вижу - и причины вам известны.. взращивая Самость - трудно понять Общность..

К слову сказать - почему вам так сложно даже представить - что кто-то может знать что вы чувствуете в какой-то момент времени? Всего лишь потому что вам недоступно это на данный момент времени?

Но ведь есть логика.. есть аналитика и самоанализ, которые развитое сознание неизбежно должны привести к наличию такого явления как данности даже в отсутствии подобных ощущений у самого аналитика.. В противном случае - можно винить кого и что угодно - кроме признания факта, что собственные аналитические способности дали сбой в какой-то момент времени - пустив сознание по ложному пути петлять подобно слепой собаке...

Разве физик изучающий некое явление видел некое явление обязательно сам? или опираясь на статистику и иные исходные данные строит адекватную модель события-явления по которой можно высчитать (предсказать) вполне определенные явления которые до его исследования казались непознанными?

----------


## Турецкий

> Давайте представим такую ситуацию: средство для травли тараканов, которое продаётся в магазине, на самом деле содержит комплекс необходимых для жизни человека витаминов и микроэлементов.
> 
> Зачем представлять себе ложные ситуации? Растения не обладают сознанием. Не обладает им и водородно-гелиевый шарик-Солнце.


Практика следствия показывает - что пока не доказано обратное - любое утверждение истинно..

Растение обладает сознанием как и многое иное - но иного уровня (или точнее сказать слоя) мироздания, как и многое остальное..

потому ваше сравнение сущности сознания с сущностью средства от тараканов нелогично просто, а утверждения - настолько же достоверны, как и то - что вы пытались этими утверждениями высмеять..

Можно уточнить - каким образом вы точно выяснили что у растения нет никакого сознания? И каким образом выяснили - что Солнце - это простой гелиево-водородный шарик? Кажется назревает Нобелевская премия в области астрофизики..)))

----------


## Karadur

> Растения не обладают сознанием.


Лучше так сказать: традиционно в буддизме считается, что не обладают. Я, например, не уверен в этом на 100%. Потому что растения могут реагировать на внешние сигналы.




> Не обладает им и водородно-гелиевый шарик-Солнце.


Про Солнце вообще мало что известно, тут надо быть осторожнее.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Лучше так сказать: традиционно в буддизме считается, что не обладают. Я, например, не уверен в этом на 100%. Потому что растения могут реагировать на внешние сигналы.


Я на самом деле тоже верю, что, возможно, некоторые обладают.

Но успокойте меня, скажите, Солнце-то хоть не обладает?? Даже если у него там трансурановые элементы где-нибудь внутри образуются??

----------


## Karadur

> Но успокойте меня, скажите, Солнце-то хоть не обладает?? Даже если у него там трансурановые элементы где-нибудь внутри образуются??


_Если верить_ тому, что тибетские практики загоняли духов в камни, даже камень может быть опорой (?) для сознания. Хотя это не то что рождение в виде камня, а использование камня именно в виде опоры/носителя.

Что касается Солнца, то про его внутреннюю структуру мы практически ничего не знаем. Может быть, она достаточно сложна, чтобы быть опорой для сознания. А может и нет.

Я не доказываю, что у Солнца есть сознание, я просто хочу сказать, что на 100% нельзя исключать такую возможность. Нельзя говорить, что "мы знаем, что у Солнца нет сознания".

----------

Турецкий (04.07.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> _Если верить_ тому, что тибетские практики загоняли духов в камни, даже камень может быть опорой (?) для сознания. Хотя это не то что рождение в виде камня, а использование камня именно в виде опоры/носителя.


Я бы даже сказал, что камень -- не опора, а кутузка для нашкодившего сознания, самая суровая из всех возможных, ибо камень сам по себе даже рыпнуться не может... В общем, вроде того, как джиннов загоняли в бутылки. : )

----------

Турецкий (04.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (04.07.2010)

----------


## Турецкий

> Лучше так сказать: традиционно в буддизме считается, что не обладают. Я, например, не уверен в этом на 100%. Потому что растения могут реагировать на внешние сигналы.


Скорее можно сказать, что сознание растений таково, что не порождает направленной волны агрессии и страдания. Хотя растения способны чувствовать вполне определенных людей к примеру.. и вступать с ними во взаимодействие.. Простой пример (потому что наиболее четкий эффект) - это многовековые деревья - они создают сильное защитное (выразмся так) поле.

Если кто в Москве - то могу сказать о дубах в Коломенском парке - по-моему вполне пример того, что у растений есть собственное биополе, причем чем растение старше, тем мощнее это поле.. У разных растений - разное поле по разному влияющее на человека в т.ч. По произрастанию (и характеру развития) тех или иных видов растений можно косвенно судить о размещении геопатогенных зон в том или ином месте. Конечно - это сознание отлично от сознания человека - но существует.




> Про Солнце вообще мало что известно, тут надо быть осторожнее.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я бы даже сказал, что камень -- не опора, а кутузка для нашкодившего сознания, самая суровая из всех возможных, ибо камень сам по себе даже рыпнуться не может... В общем, вроде того, как джиннов загоняли в бутылки. : )


Кутузка — это другое дело.
А у г-на К Дордже были там сознания разного уровня, сознающие другие сознания…

----------


## Karadur

> Хотя растения способны чувствовать вполне определенных людей к примеру.. и вступать с ними во взаимодействие.. Простой пример (потому что наиболее четкий эффект) - это многовековые деревья - они создают сильное защитное (выразмся так) поле.


На этот счёт те же тибетцы говорят, что в деревья могут вселяться духи. Т.е. это не собственное сознание деревьев.

Но всё-таки открытым остаётся вопрос, являются ли растения чистыми автоматами или  в их "поведении" проявляется какая-то слабая осознанность.

----------


## Юй Кан

По поводу замедленности реакций растений на внешнее раздражение: есть, к примеру, растения-хищники, вроде венериной мухоловки... Так вот, эта мухоловка вполне шустро реагирует и может уловить даже мыша или лягуху: образно говоря, во мгновение ока.

Вообще же есть старая тема: "В мире растений", где очередным прениям по этому поводу -- самое место.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Но всё-таки открытым остаётся вопрос, являются ли растения чистыми автоматами или  в их "поведении" проявляется какая-то слабая осознанность.


С т.зр. буддизма как такового этот вопрос лишён смысла, т.к. для последовательного буддиста отсутствие сознания/осознанности у той или иной сущности подразумевает не право причинять вред таким сущностям, а невозможность проповедовать им Дхарму.

А у науки в этом смысле -- другие проблемы: с исчерпывающим определением термина "сознание".

----------

Karadur (04.07.2010)

----------


## Karadur

> По поводу замедленности реакций растений на внешнее раздражение: есть, к примеру, растения-хищники, вроде венериной мухоловки...


Не думаю, что это вообще аргумент - у мух лучше реакция, чем у человека, это не делает их более осознанными.

----------


## К Дордже

> А у г-на К Дордже были там сознания разного уровня, сознающие другие сознания…


Здесь я имел ввиду что Сознания в Сансаре у всех одинаковые, вот только точка восприятия у всех разная. Также считаю (на данный момент своего развития), что при перерождении меняется ТОЛЬКО точка восприятия.
У Кастанеды было что-то вроде этого, там кажется это "точка сборки" называлась, и при её целенапрвленной смене шаман мог превратиться, например, в медведя, ворону, или в других мирах побывать. Хотя Сознание с "восприятием медведя" - это уже другой мир.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Также считаю (на данный момент своего развития), что при перерождении меняется ТОЛЬКО точка восприятия.


Ну а буддисты, вроде бы, считают, что при перерождении меняется всё, кроме кармы. Не знаю, как соотносятся эти две точки зрения.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не думаю, что это вообще аргумент - у мух лучше реакция, чем у человека, это не делает их более осознанными.


Путаница: аргумент о скорости реакции на воздействие никак не увязывает эту скорость с уровнем осознаности.
Ведь если говорить о человеках, то м.б. даже наоборот: у обладающего изрядным терпением (не обязательно буддиста) внешняя реакция на многие раздражители может вообще отсутствовать. : )

----------


## Pavel

> Не думаю, что это вообще аргумент - у мух лучше реакция, чем у человека, это не делает их более осознанными.


Осознанными или сознательными?  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

Обнаружил любопытный в контексте темы обсуждения документ в  Учении Старцев:



> * Анатта (не самость)*
> 
> «Не самостный» характер «Самого себя» Характеристика не самости, отсутствие себя (эго), - это самая глубокая и самая трудная характеристика. В учении Анатты Будда заявляет, что нет ничего, что можно идентифицировать как самость, и все что мы принимаем как самих себя, на самом деле, не является самостью. Это учение в корне отделяется от традиционных форм мышления, и делает Буддизм отчетливо уникальным учением. Почти все наши мысли и действия сосредоточены вокруг идеи «я» и «мое» и «свое». Однако, Будда рассматривает эти представления как обманчивые. Они являются заблуждениями, которые ведут нас к конфликтам и страданию. И Он учит дальше, что для того, чтобы избавиться от страдания, мы вынуждены разрушить идею самости. Единственный путь, чтобы сделать это – проникновение в характер самости, чтобы видеть интуицией безсамостный характер всех феноменов.
> 
> *Что отрицает учение*
> 
> Чтобы охватить четкое значение этого учения, нам приходится различать то, что учение отрицает и то, что учение не отрицает. Мы можем разрешить эту задачу, отличая разные значения слова самость. Анатта означает буквально «нет самости. Итак, какая «самость» отрицается в учении о «Анатте»?
> Слово «самость» можно использовать в трех значениях.
> 
> ...


В связи с чем позволю себе маленький комментарий. Отождествление самости с эго, против которого, по идее, должен выступать всякий вменяемый буддист, и с точки зрения аналитической психологии некорректно, более того, психологически вредно. Вот что пишут по этому поводу современные представители аналитической психологии:



> *  ЭГО  И  САМОСТЬ*  
> 
> Юнг полагал, что есть нечто большее, чем эго, исходя из своего личного и клинического опыта, контакта с восточными религиями и открытия того, что проявляется, мотивируя трансцендентную функцию. Мы рассматривали роль, которую играет эго в интеграции "срединного продукта", образованного в результате синтеза сознательной динамики и бессознательного содержания.
> Качество интеграции зависит от силы эго и, соответственно, усиливает эго. Но самость отвечает за саму способность производить нечто (срединный продукт). Первоначально  Юнг  рассматривал  самость, как охватывающую сознательное и бессознательное, но позднее он дифференцировал  самость и  эго  следующим образом:
> " Эго  относится к  самости  как движимое к движущему или как объект к субъекту, поскольку определяющие факторы, которые излучает  самость, окружают  эго  со всех сторон и поэтому являются для него подчиняющими.  Самость, как и бессознательное, существует a priori, и из нее развивается  эго " (CW 11, para. 391).
> Отношения между  эго  и  самостью  были вопросом, который разрабатывало несколько постъюнгианцев. Здесь мы можем отметить, что предполагается взаимная зависимость, что ни  самость, ни  эго  не существуют независимо несмотря на высшую природу  самости. Расхожей фразой юнгианцев является утверждение о том, что  самости необходимо  эго  точно так же, как  эго  необходима  самость, отсюда термин "ось  эго-самость "(см. ниже, с. 192-194).
> 
> *СИНТЕЗ И ОБЩНОСТЬ*  
> 
> ...





> *Эго и Самость, «разделительная черта» и образ Бога*
> 
> Разделительная черта всегда остается между эго и Самостью, поскольку они говорят на разных языках. Одно из них знакомо, другое — незнакомо. Одно лично, другое — безлично. Одно использует чувства и слова, другое — инстинкты, аффекты и образы. Одно предлагает смыслы, связанные с обществом, другое — смыслы, связанные с эпохой. Они никогда не сливаются воедино, за исключением болезни (таких, как мания или состояние инфляции, например), но лишь приближаются одно к другому, как пришельцы из двух совершенно разных миров, но каким-то образом они интимно связаны друг с другом. Брешь между ними может быть местом безумия, где эго «проваливается», теряет точку опоры в реальности, или где бессознательное столь сильно охвачено амбициями и выгодами сознания, что кажется постоянно избегающим контакта, живущим механически функционирующим эго, худосочным и безрадостным.
> Если мы действительно становимся сознающими и принимаем разделительную черту между эго и Самостью, то она трансформируется в пространство разговора между мирами. Мы переживаем эту взаимосвязь, происходящую в нас самих и во всех аспектах нашей жизни. Смысл этой встречи в том, чтобы привести нас к жизни в одно и то же время захватывающей и полной благоговения. Именно на этой разделительной черте мы открываем свой образ Бога. Этот образ указывает нам сразу два направления: намеренно спрятаться в своей эго-жизни или продвигаться сквозь неизвестность (что там за чертой?) к неизвестному Богу.
> Юнг говорил об образе Бога как о неотделимом от своих образов Самости, выражающих себя в качестве центра, источника, первоначала и «приемника» (вместилища). Эмпирически Самость и образ Бога неразделимы. За это утверждение Юнга критиковали теологи, обвиняя его в редукционизме и в сведении трансцендентности Бога к простому фактору психики. Но Юнг горячо отстаивал свою точку зрения, опровергая этот аргумент как нонсенс. Способны ли мы вообще что-либо воспринять кроме как через посредство психики? Психика существует. Мы не можем выйти за ее пределы...
> 
> Энн Уланов
>  Юнг и религия: противостояние самости

----------

Чиффа (20.07.2010)

----------


## Ка

переливание клеш из пустого в порожнее  ( :Smilie: )

----------


## Aion

> переливание клеш из пустого в порожнее  ()


Проекция собственного бессознательного.

----------


## Ка

хы  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion



----------


## Ка

> В связи с чем позволю себе маленький комментарий. Отождествление самости с эго, против которого, по идее, должен выступать всякий вменяемый буддист, и с точки зрения аналитической психологии некорректно, более того, психологически вредно.


Все делать вредно, только Буддой быть полезно  :Smilie:  А бывают вообще вменяемые люди, кроме Далай Ламы?  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> А бывают вообще вменяемые люди, кроме Далай Ламы?


Да, бывают, но вообще сознания людей включены в пищевую цепочку архетипов коллективного бессознательного со всем вытекающими последствиями: накатит волна Альвена в соответствии с причинами и условиями, и гудбай вменяемость...)))

----------


## Джыш

Aion, зачем вам Самость?

----------


## Aion

> Два чувства дивно близки нам -
> В них обретает сердце пищу:
> Любовь к родному пепелищу,
> Любовь к отеческим гробам...
> 
> На них основано от века
> По воле Бога самого
> Самостоянье человека,
> Залог величия его.
> ...


Зачем мне Самость?
Чтоб стоять там, где стою,
Не опираясь...

----------


## Джыш

Стойте, не опираясь.

----------


## Юй Кан

Стоять -- смирно, не упираясь и не опираясь! : )

"Не стой на своём!
Ибо сказано в Пред-писании:
«Стоять на своём лучше сидя»."

----------

Aion (21.07.2010)

----------


## Aion

> Стоять -- смирно, не упираясь и не опираясь! : )
> 
> "Не стой на своём!
> Ибо сказано в Пред-писании:
> «Стоять на своём лучше сидя»."



От у-вэя очнувшись
     и обнаружив день ясный,
     зажмурь два и растопырь третий:
     там, скорее всего, тьма беспросветная...
(Ибо сказано в Пред-писании:
     «Не всяк зрячий видит».)

----------


## Ка

> Да, бывают, но вообще сознания людей включены в пищевую цепочку архетипов коллективного бессознательного со всем вытекающими последствиями: накатит волна Альвена в соответствии с причинами и условиями, и гудбай вменяемость...)))


Проверено на вменяемых?  :Smilie: 




> Зачем мне Самость?
> Чтоб стоять там, где стою,
> Не опираясь...


Другое место не нравится?  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Другое место не нравится?


См.  графу "Традиция".

----------


## Юй Кан

И чего только нет у Айона: и себя нету, и другова, и третьева, и пятова-десятова...
Один сплошный ИнтерНЕТ! : )

----------

Кузьмич (21.07.2010)

----------


## Aion

Вот что по теме обсуждения содержится в Википедии: 

Самость.

----------


## Ка

И получается сознательная бессознательность  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

Вот что сам Юнг говорит:


> Как эмпирическое понятие,   самость   обозначает целостный спектр психических явлений у человека. Она выражает единство  личности как целого. Но в той степени, в какой целостная личность  по причине своей бессознательной составляющей может быть сознательной лишь отчасти, понятие  самости  является отчасти лишь потенциально эмпирическим и до этой степени постулятивным. Другими словами, оно включает в себя как переживабельное, так и непереживабельное (или еще не пережитое). Эти качества присущи, в равной мере, многим другим научным понятиям, оказывающимся более именами, нежели идеями. В той степени, в какой психическая целостность,  состоящая из сознательных и бессознательных содержаний, оказывается постулятивной, она представляет трансцендентальное понятие, поскольку оно предполагает существование бессознательных факторов на эмпирической основе и, таким образом, характеризует некое бытие, которое может быть описано лишь частично, так как другая часть остается (в любое данное время)  неузнанной и беспредельной.
> 
> *К.Г.Юнг 
> Психологические типы*

----------


## Ка

Все дело в двойственности восприятия. 
Гуру Падмасамбхава. "Самоосвобождение через обнажающее внимание - прямое введение в ригпа" 
Вот где вменяемость!  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

А втебяемость -- ГДЕ? : )

----------


## Ка

Это одно и тоже  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

Путать разное -- негоже!
Одинаковое -- тоже... : )

----------

Чиффа (22.07.2010)

----------


## Aion

> Путать разное -- негоже!
> Одинаковое -- тоже... : )


Единое  --  тем более!
Ом Намах Онотоле... :(

----------

Чиффа (22.07.2010)

----------


## Aion

> Ступа Санчи вызвала во мне неожиданное и сильное чувство: так бывает, когда я вижу нечто - вещь, личность или идею, - что мне не вполне понятно. Ступа стоит на скалистом холме, к вершине которого ведет удобная тропа, выложенная большими каменными плитами. Этот храм - реликварий сферической формы, он напоминает две гигантские чаши для риса, поставленные одна на другую, как предписывал сам Будда в Маха-Париниббана-Сутре. Англичане очень бережно отреставрировали ее. Самое большое из этих строений окружено стеной с четырьмя искусно украшенными воротами. Вы входите - и тропа поворачивает налево, затем вкруговую - по часовой стрелке - ведет вдоль ступы. Четыре статуи Будды обращены к четырем сторонам света. Пройдя один круг, вы вступаете во второй - параллельный, но расположенный несколько выше. Широкая панорама долины, сами ступы, руины храма, покой и уединение, - все это растревожило и зачаровало меня. Я на время покинул своих спутников, погрузившись в атмосферу этого удивительного места.
> 
>       Где-то вдали послышались ритмичные удары гонга, они медленно приближались. Это оказалась группа японских паломников. Они двигались один за другим, ударяя в маленькие гонги, и скандировали древнюю молитву: «Om mani padme hum». Удар гонга приходился на «hum». Паломники низко склонились перед ступой и вошли в ворота. Там они склонились снова у статуи Будды, распевно произнося что-то вроде молитвы, затем дважды прошли по кругу, приветствуя гимном каждую статую Будды. Я проводил их глазами, но душой был с ними, что-то во мне посылало им безмолвную благодарность за то, что их появление чудесным образом помогло мне найти способ выразить охватившее меня чувство.
> 
>       Мое волнение указывало на то, что холм Санчи явился для меня неким центром. Это был буддизм, который я увидел в новом свете. Жизнь Будды предстала передо мной как воплощение самости, именно идея самости, самодостаточности, была ее смыслом; она, эта идея, стояла выше всех богов и была сутью бытия - человека и мира. Как unus mundus (единый мир. - лат.) она воплощает и бытие в себе, и знание о нем, - знание, без которого ничего существовать не может.
> 
> К. Г. Юнг
> ВОСПОМИНАНИЯ, СНОВИДЕНИЯ, РАЗМЫШЛЕНИЯ

----------

Чиффа (27.07.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> 


Aion, давайте обратимся к Юнгу как к психологу. Его идея самости, его идея коллективного бессознательного дала ему и психологии неведомую до него (Юнга) практику оказания психологической помощи людям и в чем? А может быть Юнг, осознав близость буддизма к его идеям самости достиг личного освобождения?

----------


## Aion

> Aion, давайте обратимся к Юнгу как к психологу. Его идея самости, его идея коллективного бессознательного дала ему и психологии неведомую до него (Юнга) практику оказания психологической помощи людям и в чем?


В возможности исцеления, то есть становления целым путём расширения и существенной трансформации сознания.  


> А может быть Юнг, осознав близость буддизма к его идеям самости достиг личного освобождения?


 Вообще-то, предмет обсуждения - не религиозные достижения Юнга, но если Вас так интересует личность Юнга, могу порекомендовать книжицу: 
Р.Нолл 
Тайная жизнь Карла Юнга

----------


## Kunkhyab

Видите, как интересно. Обычно я отдаю ненужные мне книги друзьям-знакомым. Книжку Нолла я выбросил в мусоропровод. Для пользы ЖС, так сказать.

Юнг и буддизм - интересная тема. Посмотрите сами, Юнг вырос в протестантской семье, но своих клиентов старался привести к католицизму (молчи, Фрейд! Я знаю, что ты знаешь, почему. Но помолчи уж). Никому до него не удалось настолько детально проанализировать европейскую традицию (алхимия), но в анализе Востока он откровенно слаб. Ему не удалось преодолеть в себе культуру Средиземноморья, а также своим личным переживаниям он придавал избыточный смысл. 

Рейнольдс неплохо описывает ситуацию комментирования Юнгом БТ: http://psylib.org.ua/books/reyno01/index.htm

---

Culture is not your friend

----------

Pema Sonam (28.07.2010)

----------


## Aion

> Видите, как интересно.


Вижу, но совсем не то, что Вы...



> Обычно я отдаю ненужные мне книги друзьям-знакомым. Книжку Нолла я выбросил в мусоропровод. Для пользы ЖС, так сказать.


Аффект без причины не случается. Попробуйте ответить на вопрос: что именно заставило Вас так поступить? Ничего личного, но о пользе ЖС позвольте самим ЖС позаботиться. 



> Юнг и буддизм - интересная тема.


Будда и юнгианство - не менее интересная, и?  



> Посмотрите сами, Юнг вырос в протестантсой семье, но своих клиентов старался привести к католицизму (молчи, Фрейд! Я знаю, что ты знаешь, почему. Но помолчи уж).


Ложь. Своих клиентов Юнг старался привести к психическому здоровью и ничего более.



> Никому до него не удалось настолько детально проанализировать европейскую традицию (алхимия), но в анализе Востока он откровенно слаб.


Не пробовали для разнообразия делить Сансарушку на север и юг, или на центр и периферию?  :Cool: 




> Рейнольдс неплохо описывает ситуацию комментирования Юнгом БТ: http://psylib.org.ua/books/reyno01/index.htm


Не смешите, пожалуйста. Я уже об этом писал на БФ: во-первых, Рейнольдс - дилетант в АП. Во-вторых, найдите мне хоть одно слово Юнга о Дзогчене. Исследование Рейнольдса не имеет никакой предметной области, а следовательно, оно - быстрорастворимая лапша а ля Доширак. Приятного аппетита, амиго!

----------


## Pavel

> В возможности исцеления, то есть становления целым путём расширения и существенной трансформации сознания.   Вообще-то, предмет обсуждения - не религиозные достижения Юнга, но если Вас так интересует личность Юнга, могу порекомендовать книжицу: 
> Р.Нолл 
> Тайная жизнь Карла Юнга


Меня заинтересовала не личность Юнга, а практический смысл его суждений о самости. Вот из Ваших слов выходит, что 1) появилась возможность исцеления. Я же знаю, что исцелялись люди до Юнга и исцеляются люди и сейчас без малейшего ведома о Юнге. Значит в вопросе исцеления Вы отказались указать на новый метод исцеления, который появляется с осознанием юнговских идей о самости.
2) Что касается становления и существенного расширения сознания, то и это "действо" люди осуществляли и осуществляют без Юнга и вне знаний о его представлениях о самости. 

Я очень надеялся, что Вы как специалист, сумеете указать на конкретные изменения в методологии трансформации сознания или методологии исцеления человека (обратимся к психологии и связанной с ней психиатрии) и от чего именно. В противном случае все выглядит так, что был когда-то некий достаточно занимательный философствующий болтун, суть философии которого была сильно замешана на его увлечениях буддизмом. Или же Юнг все-таки дал человечеству новые практические методы?

----------


## Aion

Павел, если Вас что-то заинтересовало, будьте любезны, ищите сами. Извините, как-то вот не имею желания помогать Вам в этом, возможно, сказывается опыт отрицательной комплементарности (в гумилёвской терминологии), возможно просто настораживает Ваша манера настойчиво искать соринку в чужом глазу. Носорогу - носорогово...

----------


## Pavel

> Павел, если Вас что-то заинтересовало, будьте любезны, ищите сами. Извините, как-то вот не имею желания помогать Вам в этом, возможно, сказывается опыт отрицательной комплементарности (в гумилёвской терминологии), возможно просто настораживает Ваша манера настойчиво искать соринку в чужом глазу. Носорогу - носорогово...


Да бросьте Вы о соринках и о моих манерах...  :Smilie: 

 Речь идет о том, что в идеях Юнга о самости и коллективном бессознательном практического смысла нет - одна декларативная философия с потугами на связь с буддизмом. А объяснять свои неумения нежеланиями или свои нежелания особенностями вопрошающего - дело не редкое, но и не уважаемое.

----------

Поляков (29.07.2010)

----------


## Aion

> Речь идет о том, что в идеях Юнга о самости и коллективном бессознательном практического смысла нет - одна декларативная философия с потугами на связь с буддизмом. А объяснять свои неумения нежеланиями или свои нежелания особенностями вопрошающего - дело не редкое, но и не уважаемое.


Для Вас нет, а для кого-то есть. Это нормально, смысл - штука сугубо индивидуальная. Юнг, между прочим, был практикующим психотерапевтом и неоднократно говорил о том, что философом не является, так что уж извините, если Вы не удосужились пережить на своём опыте то, о чём пишет Юнг, ничем помочь не могу и не хочу. И не путайте, пожалуйста, неумение с нежеланием кормить тролля.  :Cool:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Психотерапевт... на своем опыте? Шизу наверно сам себе вылечивал ага и все другие психические отклонения.

----------


## Aion

> Психотерапевт... на своем опыте? Шизу наверно сам себе вылечивал ага и все другие психические отклонения.


Как автор темы прошу здесь не флудить (шибко) и не писать ерунды.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Это лишь ваше мнение ничем не доказанное, что где-то тут флуд и ерунда. В "Палата №6" прекрасно как раз показана эта тема "собственного опыта". Вязать и убивать мозг таблеточками, когда перестанете, тогда и приходите рассказывать про собственный опыт.

----------


## Чиффа

> Психотерапевт... на своем опыте? Шизу наверно сам себе вылечивал ага и все другие психические отклонения.


вылечивал

----------

Aion (30.07.2010)

----------


## Lanky

Юнг был хорошим врачем, внимательным ученым, не без своих заморочек конечно, 
но надеюсь на его счастливое перерождение, хотя бы за то, что он многих людей ( в том числе и меня) подвел к принятию Дхармы, возбуждая в них интерес к исследованию собственного ума.
Осмелюсь предположить, что в нем Будда использовал одну из упайи "уловок" о которых уже спорили на БФ, а на этом стоит наша школа Нитирен Сю.

----------

Aion (31.07.2010), Чиффа (31.07.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Во-вторых, найдите мне хоть одно слово Юнга о Дзогчене.


http://www.jungland.ru/node/1809

----------


## Aion

> http://www.jungland.ru/node/1809


Где именно в этом тексте Юнг пишет о Дзогчене?

----------


## Rushny

Интересно, а как вот это мнение одного из бесспорных буддистских авторитетов соотносится с пониманием эго и Самости у Юнга?



> *Взгляд на "эго" у ошибочных школ не соответствует воззрениям о сущности Будды. Поскольку они (небуддисты) приписывают эго (суще¬ствам, и явлениям), ничего не зная об этом. По их мнению, такое эго не существует в своём естественном состоянии. Они определяют его ограни¬ченным в размере и не считают, что оно обладает добродетелью тел Будды и изначальной мудростью. Ваш (мадхъямиков) взгляд цепляется за отсут¬ствие эго и пустоту как за обычное противоядие взгляду относительно наличия эго и отсутствия пустоты, но это не является абсолютным смыс¬лом. Поэтому в Махапаринирванасутре говорится (сокращенный пе¬ревод):
> Грудной младенец у матери на руках заболевает, и обеспокоенная мать вызывает врача. Врач смешивает лекарства с молоком и коричневым сахаром, даёт это младенцу и объясняет матери: "Я дал ребенку лекарства. Пока лекарство не переварится, не кормите ребенка молоком." Женщина натирает свою грудь желчью, чтобы младенец не смог получить молока, и говорит ему: "Ты не можешь получить молока, поскольку я натерла свою грудь ядом." Ребенок пытается приложиться к груди, но не может вытерпеть горечь желчи. Когда лекарство переваривается, мать моет свою грудь и говорит сыну: "Иди сюда и выпей немного молока". Ребенок страдает от голода, но не хочет пить молоко, не смотря на то, что его приглашают, поскольку прошлый раз вкусил горечь. Мать вновь настаивает, объясняя детали, и только тогда ребёнок расслабляется и пьёт молоко. Так-то, о сын благой семьи! Будда точно также делает упор на учениях относительно отсутствия эго ради освобождения всех существ. Делая упор Hа этом, мысли об эго не задержатся у учеников и они достигнут прекращения печали {паринирваны). Так, для того, чтобы удалить ошибочные взгляды Локаяты и учить трансформации в совершенное тело посредством медитации на пустоту, Будда учил, что всё феноменальное существование не имеет эго, и он наставлял своих учеников Mедитировать на пустоту. Будда учил этому также, как женщина натирала грудь желчью ради своего сына. Также, как женщина вымывала грудь и предлагала своему сыну свое молоко, Я, Будда, учу вас сущности Будды. О Бхикшу! Не бойтесь, также как мать зовёт своего сына и предлагает ему отведать молока, Бхикшу, вы также должны представить себя ребёнком. Сущность Будды не является несуществующей. Вы должны понять, что в прошлом я учил тому, что все явлении пусты в поучениях Праджняпарамиты, и это означало просто несуществование явлений в их истинной природе (rang bzhin med pа). Но медитируя на пустоту, чистое отсутствие, тела и мудрости Будды не разовьются, поскольку результаты следуют за причиной.
> Пустота – это пустота концептуализаций (spros pa, прапанча) восприятия явлений с самого момента их проявлений как одного или многих (gсhig du ma), и это пустота в их собственной сущности (ngo bos stong pa), подобно отражению в зеркале. Однако это не означает, что на абсолютном уровне нет ничего, и что в прошлом и в настоящем ничего не было и нет, и всё лишь иллюзорное проявление.*


Избранные отрывки из работ Лонгчена Рабджампа (сокращённый перевод избранных отрывков из Цигдён Дзод, Тхегчог Дзод, Щингта Ченпо, автокомментария на Семньид Нгалсо)
«Причинность и карма в буддизме» М. Шечен 2003
_Более широкая цитата_

----------

Aion (01.08.2010), Сергей Хос (01.08.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Где именно в этом тексте Юнг пишет о Дзогчене?


Кхм... Ознакомьтесь для начала, что такое Бардо Тедол, и может не станете тогда спрашивать такие вещи.

----------


## Поляков

> если Вы не удосужились пережить на своём опыте то, о чём пишет Юнг, ничем помочь не могу и не хочу.


А вы испытали, да? Есть самость?

----------


## Aion

> Кхм... Ознакомьтесь для начала, что такое Бардо Тедол, и может не станете тогда спрашивать такие вещи.


Не томите. Ответьте по существу.

----------


## Aion

> А вы испытали, да? Есть самость?


Да.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Не томите. Ответьте по существу.


Я и так сказал по существу.

----------


## Aion

> Интересно, а как вот это мнение одного из бесспорных буддистских авторитетов соотносится с пониманием эго и Самости у Юнга?


Хорошо соотносится, а это тоже неплохо: 


> В "Хеваджре" сказано: 
> 
> Утверждаю, что изначально самобытная 
> природа (свабхава) никогда не рождалась.
> Она не является ложной  и не является
> истинной, 
> И таким образом всё подобно отражению
> луны в воде.
> Поэтому, о Йогини, так понимай это.
> ...

----------


## Aion

> Я и так сказал по существу.


Спасибо, очень содержательно.

----------


## Dondhup

Меня поражает как вместо того чтобы практиковать Дхарму БУДДИСТЫ увлекаются различными не буддийскими духовными или психологическими  системами. Времени ведь очень мало, жизнь человека не определена по времени и очень коротка, большую часть времени мы занимаемся работой , воспитанием детей и т.п. Родиться человеком вновь и встретить Дхарму очень трудно, в условиях упадка вообще проблема. 

Зачем переживать то что пережил Юнг? Может стоить потратить время чтобы пережить то что пережил Будда Шакьямуни, Манджушри, Майтрея, Гуру Ринпоче, Чже Ринпоче и наши Учителя?

----------

Lanky (01.08.2010)

----------


## Поляков

> Да.


Расскажите своими словами, я эти линии и круги не понимаю.

----------


## Aion

道

----------


## Aion

> Зачем переживать то что пережил Юнг?


В буддизме есть такое понятие - _карма_ (कर्म). Вот Вы у неё и спросите, почему 


> Те, кто не узнали своего лица и положили в основу истинность существования всего через вместерождённое неведение, заблудились, сделавшись живыми существами. А те, кто узнали (лица) через познание самого себя, стали буддами. 
> 
> *Нацог Рандол*


А то, что пережили Будда Шакьямуни, Манджушри, Майтрея, Гуру Ринпоче, Чже Ринпоче и Учителя, называется Просветлением. Практикуйте усерднее мудрость и сострадание, и в одной из инкарнаций непременно его достигнете.

----------


## Поляков

> 道


Стихи не понимаю. =) Прозой можете?

----------


## Aion

> Стихи не понимаю. =) Прозой можете?


Куда уж мне, косноязыкому...  :Mad:

----------


## Поляков

> Куда уж мне, косноязыкому...


"одна декларативная философия"(С) =)

----------


## Aion

Вам было предложено два варианта, но сколько тролля не корми... Очевидно, понимать сложнее, чем повторять чужие лозунги.

----------


## Pavel

> Вам было предложено два варианта, но сколько тролля не корми... Очевидно, понимать сложнее, чем повторять чужие лозунги.





> А это видимо нечто из разряда навешивания ярлыков, когда по содержанию сказать нечего. Как говорил Юнг: мыслить так трудно, - поэтому большинство людей судит...


У Вас двойные стандарты по применению идей о сложности понимания и мышления.  Попробуйте применить к себе слова Юнга, может быть тогда тролли оставят Вас в покое.  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> У Вас двойные стандарты по применению идей о сложности понимания и мышления.


Не надоело ещё искать соринки в чужом глазу?




> Попробуйте применить к себе слова Юнга, может быть тогда тролли оставят Вас в покое.


 Слова Юнга:


> С интеллектуальной точки зрения самость — не что иное, как психологическое понятие, конструкция, которая должна выражать неразличимую нами сущность, саму по себе для нас непостижимую, ибо она превосходит возможности нашего постижения, как явствует уже из ее определения. С таким же успехом ее можно назвать «богом в нас». Начала всей нашей душевной жизни, кажется, уму непостижимым образом зарождаются в этой точке, и все высшие и последние цели, кажется, сходятся на ней. Этот парадокс неустраним, как всегда, когда мы пытаемся охарактеризовать что-то такое, что превосходит возможности нашего разума.
> 
> 
> К.Г. Юнг
> Отношения между "Я" (Эго) и бессознательным


Может быть хватит требовать от меня то, что выходит за границы человеческих возможностей, тем более, требовать так недоброжелательно?

----------


## Dondhup

> В буддизме есть такое понятие - _карма_ (कर्म). Вот Вы у её и спросите, почему 
> А то, что пережили Будда Шакьямуни, Манджушри, Майтрея, Гуру Ринпоче, Чже Ринпоче и Учителя, называется Просветлением. Практикуйте усерднее мудрость и сострадание, и в одной из инкарнаций непременно его достигнете.


Именно поэтому и нужно практиковать в качестве пути  Дхарму, а не учения психологов, психотерапевтов и прочих.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (02.08.2010), Турецкий (02.08.2010)

----------


## Aion

> Именно поэтому и нужно практиковать в качестве пути  Дхарму, а не учения психологов, психотерапевтов и прочих.


Одно другому не мешает, если сочетается с правильной мотивацией. С каких это пор помощь живым существам в облегчении их  душевных страданий стала Адхармой?

----------


## Dondhup

Привести к Просветлению может только Учение Будды а на учение Фрейда, Юнга и т.п Можно ли облегчить страдания основываясь на ложных концепциях? 
Лучший способ помощи для буддиста - практика Дхармы и помощь например с помощью практик Будды Медицины , Тары и т.п. основываясь на буддийской теории познания и учения о сознании.

Я понимаю что будучи психологом сложно прийти к такому подходу так же как многим из нас породить отречение в в полный рост включить практику в свою жизнь.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (02.08.2010), Турецкий (02.08.2010)

----------


## Aion

> Привести к Просветлению может только Учение Будды а на учение Фрейда, Юнга и т.п


Пусть приводит, я разве выступаю против? К сожалению, большинство живых существ в месте моей нынешней локализации - небуддисты, и они страдают. Кто я, чтобы проповедовать Дхарму невротикам?  Обычный путешественник по чужим сновидениям и подобным манифестациям бессознательного...




> Можно ли облегчить страдания основываясь на ложных концепциях?


Разумеется, нельзя. То, на чём кто-то в действительности основывается в своей практической деятельности, собственно, и является предметной областью психоаналитического процесса. И "концепции" и "контрацепции" подлежат детальному и длительному исследованию, в связи с чем проблема соотнесённости "истинного" и "ложного" постепенно теряет актуальность. Бессознательное как клиента, так и аналитика - достаточно объективный индикатор того, что происходит в их психиках на самом деле. Иногда, разумеется, аналитика заносит туда, откуда не так-то просто выбраться живым и здравомыслящим.  Что поделать, анализ - рискованное предприятие не только для клиента.

----------

Чиффа (04.08.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я понимаю что будучи психологом сложно прийти к такому подходу так же как многим из нас породить отречение в в полный рост включить практику в свою жизнь.


Чувство у меня такое, что вся эта безапелляционность суждений уходит корнями в простое "Сытый голодному не товарищ, а здоровому не понять больного"...
Отсюда вопрос: были у самого Дондупа когда-нибудь психологические проблемы "в полный рост", т.е. когда жизнь как таковая теряет смысл?

----------

Майя П (02.08.2010), Турецкий (02.08.2010)

----------


## Турецкий

Кажется эта тема яйца выеденного не стоит...

Что есть САМОСТЬ? Это есть взращенное ЭГО. Эго - есть суть помеха пока оно не перешло в осознание себя как иная сущность. Да и в том случае - поля вращения Эго - иные чем буддистов практикующих.

Эго - есть изначальное центростремительное движение личности - НА себя, К себе... Основы буддизма предлагают с точностью наоборот: ОТ себя.

Таким образом - как ни муссируй эту тему - она нелепа изначально..))) Разве что языки мозолить...))))

Теперь глянем - почему ж таки эти авторы решили что буддизм и есть реализация САМОСТИ.. Они положили в основу ту теорию, что буддизм - это практика САМОсовершенствования - в первую очередь - т.е. практикуясь - НАДО достичь совершенства.

Однако данная предпосылка в корне неверна относительно первоначальной сути буддизма - которое предлагает людям научиться направить свои желания и стремления не во благо себя, а во благо всех живых существ (как абсолют постижения СЕБЯ) - стоит отметить что японцы вообще страдают подобным абстракционизмом, когда путают Самость и Несамость - разделяя ЦЕЛОЕ и наделяя человека казалось бы духовностью, но уповая на особое влияние физических факторов.

Надеюсь я вполне ясно изложил тему - или вы и далее будете спорить н о чем? (не оздачивайтесь пропуском мной некоторых букв и т.п. мелочам - рне мешающими пониманию смысла..))))

----------


## Турецкий

> Чувство у меня такое, что вся эта безапелляционность суждений уходит корнями в простое "Сытый голодному не товарищ, а здоровому не понять больного"...
> Отсюда вопрос: были у самого Дондупа когда-нибудь психологические проблемы "в полный рост", т.е. когда жизнь как таковая теряет смысл?


А разве его подпись (Просветление или Смерть) - не говорят об этом?..)))

Потому что постигнув практику медитации - такое противопоставление скорее выглядело бы нелепостью...))) В этом видно стремление к просветлению и решимость лишиться самого дорогого для человека - жизни.. Но ведь смерть тела - лишь часть жизни, а не конец её - а значит и подобное противопоставление просто нелепо..

==========

Можно винить проституток в их продажности - но проблема ведь не в них...))))

----------


## Aion

> Что есть САМОСТЬ? Это есть взращенное ЭГО.


Может, стоило прежде чем писать подобное, Юнга почитать?



> Я надеюсь, внимательному читателю уже достаточно ясно, что самость имеет столько же общего с Я, сколько Солнце с Землей. Спутать их невозможно.
> ©

----------


## Турецкий

> Привести к Просветлению может только Учение Будды а на учение Фрейда, Юнга и т.п Можно ли облегчить страдания основываясь на ложных концепциях? 
> Лучший способ помощи для буддиста - практика Дхармы и помощь например с помощью практик Будды Медицины , Тары и т.п. основываясь на буддийской теории познания и учения о сознании.
> 
> Я понимаю что будучи психологом сложно прийти к такому подходу так же как многим из нас породить отречение в в полный рост включить практику в свою жизнь.



вы мне не откажете в причастности к буддийским практикам что я медитирую не на этих Будд?...))) - http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...1&postcount=23

А учения Юнга и прочих психологов - как раз проще понять с точки зрения знания буддистких моментов о душе и сущности мироустройства. Понять хотя б для того чтобы понять что это все давным давно было уже просто изложено в древних трактатах того же буддизма... разве что слова - чуть иные.. но в этом ли суть?

В моем опыте общения с психологами я могу лишь констатровать тот факт что скорее любой (из встреченных мной пока что) психологов сойдет с ума - нежели поймет меня.. хотя казалось бы их как раз и учат - понимать других людей..))) как самая верная тактика психологов в таких случаях - просто отойти от решения вопроса.. Потому что будучи психологами - (да и не только они) - подобые люди полагают что только им ведомо как трепанировать сознание человека наживую..))) И когда сталкваются с ответным и явно действенным моментом - это вводит их в ступор.. 

В самом деле - многие ли среди вас способны выдержать взгляд который видит вас изнутри? Особенно когда есть что скрывать..))) - А скрывать есть каждому почти - кто старше 5 лет...)))

----------


## Турецкий

> Может, стоило прежде чем писать подобное, Юнга почитать?


читайте. меня не заботят уже поиски Юнга.

----------


## Aion

> читайте. меня не заботят уже поиски Юнга.


То есть Вас содержание темы не заботит? Зачем тогда отсебятину пишете?

----------


## Турецкий

> Пусть приводит, я разве выступаю против? К сожалению, большинство живых существ в месте моей нынешней локализации - небуддисты, и они страдают. Кто я, чтобы проповедовать Дхарму невротикам?  Обычный путешественник по чужим сновидениям и подобным манифестациям бессознательного...


т.е. признавая, что вы не в состоянии проповедовать Дхарму - вы полагаете себя в состоянии проповедовать учения психотерапевтов?..)))  А также пси-дайверов и т.д. и т.п.?..))))

Поделитесь же - что вам дали погружения в ЧУЖИЕ сновидения и т.п. манифестациям бессознательного... А то как-то завуалированно нагоняете тумана лишь на свою Самость...)))

Ничего что я вас эдак поддел за эту самую манифестацию Самости?...))))




> Разумеется, нельзя. То, на чём кто-то в действительности основывается в своей практической деятельности, собственно, и является предметной областью психоаналитического процесса. И "концепции" и "контрацепции" подлежат детальному и длительному исследованию, в связи с чем проблема соотнесённости "истинного" и "ложного" постепенно теряет актуальность. Бессознательное как клиента, так и аналитика - достаточно объективный индикатор того, что происходит в их психиках на самом деле. Иногда, разумеется, аналитика заносит туда, откуда не так-то просто выбраться живым и здравомыслящим.  Что поделать, анализ - рискованное предприятие не только для клиента.


ну про дебри психоаналитиков я уж написал..))) я не встречал ни одного психолога или психотерапевта - который бы пытаясь нырнуть в мои эмоции - выбрался б настолько же быстро и просто в такой же адекватности своей Самости что и занырвал туда - в поисках проблем у меня.. 

Все гораздо проще - если б Юнг и прочие в свое время подробнее могли бы ознакомться с трудами буддизма насчет многих явлений..)) Заодно бы и куча людей - не пустилось бы по ложному пути в поисках себя..

----------


## Aion

> т.е. признавая, что вы не в состоянии проповедовать Дхарму - вы полагаете себя в состоянии проповедовать учения психотерапевтов?


А с чего Вы вообще взяли, что я должен что-либо проповедовать?

----------


## Турецкий

> То есть Вас содержание темы не заботит? Зачем тогда отсебятину пишете?


уберите это обвинение - или докажите что мои слова - есть "отсебятина".

прочтите Юнга и прочих для начала. Или это все на что способны последователи психотерапии - обвинить других в некой "отсебятине"?

А вам не кажется что концепции Юнга и прочих - как раз и есть самая что ни на есть ОТСЕБЯТИНА от Юнга, Фрейда и прочих? Вам не приходила в голову этакая простейшая мысль? Что ввиду неосознанности - данные индивиды забрели в дебри своих ллюзий прежде чем осознали сие?

Вас не заботит - что обвиняя кого-то в чем-то - надо аргументировать свои слова? тогда на какой ответ вы расчитываете здесь? на продолжение нелепого спора о Самости в заведомо ложной концепции Юнга и прочих психологов? Спорьте - без меня. Я все сказал.

Чтобы говорить о предмете обсужденя - надо владеть информацией о этом предмете. Вы - не владеете информацией, но лишь накопили её - научитесь прежде и анализировать информацию - прежде попыток выплеснуть порожняки на любого и каждого - чье мнения в чем-то не состыкуется с тем, что укоренилось в вашем сознании - а отнюдь не является стиной в последней инстанции.

Малая причина толкает на большие преступления.. Что вас толкает в бок? Уязвленное Эго - ака же Самость в концепции изложения "преведов" Юнга умалишенным японцем + всезнайкой американцем? ..)) Извините - но от подобного дуэта ничего иного ожидать и не приходится ...))

Впрочем как и от вас - некоторых ответов и не очень-то благх эмоций в мой адрес - как будто моя в том вина что вам не очевидно то очевидное, что очевидно мне  ряду иных людей. Но в этом ли должна быть моя проблема - ли это проблема тех, кто до сих пор в плену иллюзий этого мира бродит?..)))

вопросы - риторические... отвечать мне не надо..)))

----------


## Турецкий

> А с чего Вы вообще взяли, что я должен что-либо проповедовать?


так я вас и спрашиваю - какого рожна вы тут Юнга и т.п. хрень проповедуете своими словесами?..)))

ну вот хрень - все это для меня - оно и есть просто хрень..)))

ПЫСЫ - Хрень - это не матерное и не ругательное слово, а адекватное описание неких баламутных учений явно небуддийского толка ведущих душу людей в смятенное состояние - чем отдаляют лишь человека от осознания хотя бы понимания что есть такое как "САМОСТЬ" - если уж и притянуть за уши это в буддизм..))

----------


## Aion

> докажите что мои слова - есть "отсебятина".





> Что есть САМОСТЬ? Это есть взращенное ЭГО.


Это Ваше утверждение не соответствует действительности: 


> Под эго я понимаю комплекс идей, представлений, составляющий для меня центр поля моего сознания и который, как мне кажется, обладает в высокой степени непрерывностью и тождественностью (идентичностью) с самим собой. Поэтому я говорю об эго-комплексе. Этот комплекс есть настолько же содержание сознания, насколько и условие сознания (см. сознание), ибо психический элемент осознан мной постольку, поскольку он отнесен к эго-комплексу. Однако, поскольку эго есть лишь центр моего поля сознания, оно не тождественно с моей психикой в целом, а является лишь комплексом среди других комплексов. Поэтому я различаю между эго и самостью (см.), поскольку эго есть лишь субъект моего сознания, самость же есть субъект всей моей психики, включающей также и ее бессознательное.
> 
> Как эмпирическое понятие, самость обозначает целостный спектр психических явлений у человека. Она выражает единство личности как целого. Но в той степени, в какой целостная личность по причине своей бессознательной составляющей может быть сознательной лишь отчасти, понятие самости является отчасти лишь потенциально эмпирическим и до этой степени постулятивным. Другими словами, оно включает в себя как «переживабельное» (experienceable), так и «непереживабельное» (inexperienceable) (или еще не пережитое). Эти качества присущи в равной мере многим другим научным понятиям, оказывающимся более именами, нежели идеями. В той степени, в какой психическая целостность, состоящая из сознательных и бессознательных содержаний, оказывается постулятивной, она представляет трансцендентальное понятие, поскольку оно предполагает существование бессознательных факторов на эмпирической основе и, таким образом, характеризует некое бытие, которое может быть описано лишь частично, так как другая часть остается (в любое данное время) неузнанной и беспредельной.
> 
>       Подобно тому как сознательные и бессознательные явления дают о себе знать практически, при встрече с ними, самость, как психическая целостность, также имеет сознательный и бессознательный аспекты. Эмпирически самость проявляется в сновидениях, мифах, сказках, являя персонажи «сверхординарной личности» (см. эго), такие как король, герой, пророк, спаситель и т. д., или же в форме целостного символа - круга, квадрата, креста, квадратуры круга (quadratura circuli) и т.д. Когда самость репрезентирует complexio oppositorum, единство противоположностей, она также выступает в виде объединенной дуальности, например в форме дао, как взаимодействия инь и ян, или враждующих братьев, или героя и его противника (соперника) - заклятого врага, дракона, Фауста и Мефистофеля и т. д. Поэтому эмпирически самость представлена как игра света и тени, хотя и постигается как целостность и союз, единство, в котором противоположности соединены. Так как такое понятие непредставимо - третьего не дано, - то самость оказывается трансцендентальной и в этом смысле. Рассуждая логически, здесь мы имели бы дело с пустой спекуляцией, если бы не то обстоятельство, что самость обозначает символы единства, которые оказываются обнаруживаемы эмпирически.
> 
>       Самость не является философской идеей, поскольку она не утверждает своего собственного существования, то есть она не гипостазирует самое себя. С интеллектуальной точки зрения это всего лишь рабочая гипотеза. Ее эмпирические символы, с другой стороны, очень часто обладают отчетливой нуминозностъю, то есть априорной эмоциональной ценностью, как в случае мандалы, пифагорейского tetraktys, кватерности и т. д.  Таким образом, самость утверждает себя как архетипическую идею (см. идея; образ), отличающуюся от других идей подобного рода тем, что она занимает центральное место благодаря значительности своего содержания и своей нуминозностью. 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Aion

> ну вот хрень - все это для меня - оно и есть просто хрень..)))


см.

----------


## Dondhup

> Чувство у меня такое, что вся эта безапелляционность суждений уходит корнями в простое "Сытый голодному не товарищ, а здоровому не понять больного"...
> Отсюда вопрос: были у самого Дондупа когда-нибудь психологические проблемы "в полный рост", т.е. когда жизнь как таковая теряет смысл?


При возникновении подобных проблем я всегда опирался на своего коренного Учителя. Был и опыт помощи другим опять же благодаря помощи Гуру, Будд, Дхармы и Сангхи.

----------


## Pavel

> С интеллектуальной точки зрения самость — не что иное, как психологическое понятие, конструкция, которая должна выражать неразличимую нами сущность, саму по себе для нас непостижимую, ибо она превосходит возможности нашего постижения, как явствует уже из ее определения.


К.Г. Юнг

Я бы обратил внимание на то, что вводя понятие самости, Юнг вступает в принципиальное противоречие с буддизмом, ибо провозглашает наличие непостижимой по определению сущности, утверждая, что конечного постижения Истины о живом существе быть не может - останется непостижимая самость. Этого достаточно, чтобы понимать, что Юнговское умопостроение о самости не имеет общего с буддизмом, а наоборот, демонстрирует его отторжение буддизма в пользу идеи бесконечного познания, не достигающего окончательного и истинного в последней инстанции представления о сути вещей.

----------


## Pavel

> Может быть хватит требовать от меня то, что выходит за границы человеческих возможностей, тем более, требовать так недоброжелательно?


Aion, Вас, как специалиста в области психологии, коим Вы регулярно представляетесь, попросили рассказать, в основу какого именно практического метода легло представление о самости или коллективном бессознательном (подчеркну: не индивидуальном бессознательном). Эта просьба никак не выходит за рамки человеческих возможностей. Поэтому перестаньте капризничать, как нервный ребенок, указывая всем на не тот тон вопроса или не ту тему вопроса, а просто ответьте на поставленный вопрос, ответ на который желателен не в стихах и картинках - в психологии не принято отвечать на профессиональные вопросы таким образом.

И так же хотелось бы пожелать не строить из себя эксперта по трудам Юнга. Юнга здесь многие читали, но имеют при этом и отличную от Вашей оценку его скорее философских, чем из области практической психологии, трудов.

----------

Турецкий (03.08.2010)

----------


## Aion

> Вас... попросили рассказать, в основу какого именно практического метода легло представление о самости или коллективном бессознательном (подчеркну: не индивидуальном бессознательном).


 Пожалуйста:  в основу процесса индивидуации, см. 
Эндрю Самуэлс
 Юнг и постъюнгианцы
4 Самость и индивидуация 



> Эта просьба никак не выходит за рамки человеческих возможностей.


Да, конечно, но фраза о том, что выходит за рамки человеческих возможностей относилась к иному контексту. Перечитайте ещё раз, если не поняли.


> Поэтому перестаньте капризничать, как нервный ребенок, указывая всем на не тот тон вопроса или не ту тему вопроса, а просто ответьте на поставленный вопрос, ответ на который желателен не в стихах и картинках - в психологии не принято отвечать на профессиональные вопросы таким образом.


Перестаньте обсуждать мою личность. Я не обязан кормить троллей. А насчёт профессиональности вопросов, если есть что обсудить - милости прошу на приём (для этого можете воспользоваться системой личных сообщений).    



> И так же хотелось бы пожелать не строить из себя эксперта по трудам Юнга.


Я и не строю из себя эксперта по трудам Юнга. Читайте соответствующие труды и не забывайте проверять теорию практикой. Возможно, тогда будете меньше рассуждать о недостатках других и больше времени уделять своим...

----------


## DraviG

> цель буддизма – в трансформации эго


Цель буддизма сформулирована Буддой - Ниббана.
Я не прав?




> Неверное понимание сущности буддизма как отрицания эго происходит


Мне кажется, буддизм признает эго. Как иллюзию.

Представьте, что я покажу вас свою детскую карточку. Милый ребенок ползает за мячиком. Вы меня узнаете? Я скажу - это Я.
Кто "я"? нет ничего общего. Разное все. 
А мое  представление о том, что я это я... о том что там на фоте я... *обусловлено* моей памятью - положением молекул, атомов в моей голове и все. Это не нечто самосущее, просто так легли молекулы))

----------


## Aion

> Я бы обратил внимание на то, что вводя понятие самости, Юнг вступает в принципиальное противоречие с буддизмом, ибо провозглашает наличие непостижимой по определению сущности, утверждая, что конечного постижения Истины о живом существе быть не может - останется непостижимая самость. Этого достаточно, чтобы понимать, что Юнговское умопостроение о самости не имеет общего с буддизмом, а наоборот, демонстрирует его отторжение буддизма в пользу идеи бесконечного познания, не достигающего окончательного и истинного в последней инстанции представления о сути вещей.


Оставьте истину в последней инстанции и спуститесь на грешную землю:


> Как говорится в “Сутре сердца праджня-парамиты”: “Для всех дхарм пустота – их [общий] сущностный признак. Они не рождаются и не гибнут, не загрязняются и не очищаются, не увеличиваются и не уменьшаются”; другими словами, единственный признак дхарм – отсутствие признака, безатрибутность дхарм и, следовательно, их несемиотичность, незнаковость и невербализуемость (невыразимость в слове) – анимитта. Все же, что семиотично, знаково, описываемо, вербализуемо – лишь видимость и кажимость, плод деятельности различающей мысли (викальпа) и ее конструкт (кальпана).
> 
> Е.А.Торчинов
> УЧЕНИЕ О "Я" И ЛИЧНОСТИ
> В КЛАССИЧЕСКОМ ИНДИЙСКОМ БУДДИЗМЕ

----------


## Aion

> Цель буддизма сформулирована Буддой - Ниббана.
> Я не прав?


Без радикальной трансформации эго-комплекса эта цель принципиально недостижима. 


> Именно освобождение — побудительный мотив буддийского философствования. Что такое человек, как устроено его сознание, каковы механизмы его функционирования и как его надо преобразовать, чтобы из страдающего сансарического существа человек превратился в свободное, из профана — в святого, из существа омраченного — в существо просветленное. Отсюда и интерес буддизма к психологии и проблемам сознания.
> 
> Е.А. Торчинов
> Введение в буддизм

----------


## Pavel

> Пожалуйста:  в основу процесса индивидуации, см. 
> Эндрю Самуэлс
>  Юнг и постъюнгианцы
> 4 Самость и индивидуация


Aion, Вы процесс от метода отличаете? Я спрашивал о методе.



> Трудно понять, к кому обращается Юнг, когда говорит об индивидуации. Он сравнивает индивидуацию с драйвами, например, такими, как половое влечение или голод, и постулирует наличие в человеке инстинкта психологического роста, подобно обычному физическому взрослению. Поэтому индивиду ация — это естественная тенденция. В то же время он говорит, что прежде чем рассматривать индивидуацию как цель, "следует вначале достичь необходимого минимума адаптации к коллективным нормам" (CW 6, para. 760). Это могло бы означать, что индивидуация существует только для тех, у кого "сильное эго", хорошая социальная адаптация и *тех, кто функционирует гени-тально.*


 Эндрю Самуэлс.

Aion, если Вы функционируете генитально, то стремления к усилению процесса индивидуации для Вас. Однако о методе реализации этого устремления так и не слова.




> Да, конечно, но фраза о том, что выходит за рамки человеческих возможностей относилась к иному контексту.


Но о другом аспекте Вас никто не спрашивал.




> Перестаньте обсуждать мою личность.


Aion, не позорьтесь. Вы начали обсуждать личности, раздавая ярлыки троллей налево и направо. Ваша личность вообще никому не интересна. Обсуждали Юнга, как философствующего болтуна, не породившего никакого метода на основе своих рассуждений о коллективном бессознательном и самости. Ну разве что метод разгадывания снов...  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Aion, Вы процесс от метода отличаете? 
> Я спрашивал о методе.


Павел, Вы спросили о том, 


> в основу какого именно практического метода легло представление о самости или коллективном бессознательном?


Практический метод: согласование сознания с бессознательным посредством выявления и интеграции бессознательных содержаний в сознание, то есть процесс индивидуации.



> Индивидуация  — процесс достижения целостности и, таким образом, стремление к большей свободе. Процесс включает развитие динамической связи между эго и самостью с интеграцией различных частей психики: эго, персоны, тени, анимы и анимуса и других архетипов  бессознательного. Когда люди становятся более интегрированными, они начинают выражать эти архетипы более тонкими и сложными способами.
> 
> «Насколько больше мы осознаем себя через самопознание и действуем соответственно этому, настолько уменьшается пласт личного  бессознательного, накладываемый на коллективное  бессознательное. При этом возрастает сознание, которое больше не заточено в ограниченный, сверхчувствительный личный мир интересов цели. Это расширенное сознание больше не будет ранимым, эгоистическим набором личных желаний, страхов, надежд и амбиций... Напротив, оно принимает на себя функцию связи с миром объектов, приводящих человека к абсолютной, связующей и неразрывной общности с миром в целом» (Jung, 1928 b, p. 176).
> 
> «Все, что случается с нами, должным образом понятое, возвращает нас к самим себе; как будто есть некие неузнанные наставники, чья цель — освободить нас от всего этого и сделать нас подвластными только самим себе» (Jung, 1973, р. 78).
> 
> Фрейджер Роберт, Фейдимен Джеймс
>  Личность. Теории, упражнения, эксперименты





> Aion, если Вы функционируете генитально, то стремления к усилению процесса индивидуации для Вас.)


Павел, прошу Вас, не занимайтесь, пожалуйста троллингом и не переводите разговор на обсуждение моей личности. 


> Однако о методе реализации этого устремления так и не слова.


Если Вас действительно так интересуют вопросы методологии аналитической психологии, см. 
Ханс Дикманн 
Методы в аналитической психологии




> Но о другом аспекте Вас никто не спрашивал.


У меня все ходы записаны, см.






> Aion, не позорьтесь. Вы начали обсуждать личности, раздавая ярлыки троллей налево и направо.


Павел, будьте любезны, ведите себя прилично, и повторяю:  не занимайтесь троллингом. 


> Ваша личность вообще никому не интересна.


Ну так и перестаньте её обсуждать. Сколько можно об этом просить?



> Обсуждали Юнга, как философствующего болтуна, не породившего никакого метода на основе своих рассуждений о коллективном бессознательном и самости. Ну разве что метод разгадывания снов...


А по-моему, болтает здесь кто-то другой, и отнюдь не философствуя... :Mad:

----------


## Юй Кан

> При возникновении подобных проблем я всегда опирался на своего коренного Учителя. Был и опыт помощи другим опять же благодаря помощи Гуру, Будд, Дхармы и Сангхи.


Потому и полагаю, что Вы, образно говоря, -- "сытый".
А сколько в мире "голодных", которые в необозримом будущем не придут к Дхарме, но будут невыносимо страдать от серьёзных психологических проблем...
Постарайтесь их понять?

----------

Aion (03.08.2010), Майя П (03.08.2010), Чиффа (04.08.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Практический метод: согласование сознания с бессознательным посредством выявления и интеграции бессознательных содержаний в сознание, то есть процесс индивидуации.


Этот метод интеграции бессознательных содержаний в сознание происходит в жизни каждого человека без каких-либо представлений о самости. Более того, процесс индивидуации свойственен не только людям, но и социальным животным, коли уж возникла потребность выделять и обсуждать такой процесс. Тут методом Юнга и не пахнет. Вот у Фрейда есть авторский метод психоанализа, позволяющий бессознательное выводить в область осознанного через им же разработанный метод свободных ассоциаций. 

Какие же изменения в методику психоанализа позволили Юнгу внести его представления о самости?





> Павел, прошу Вас, не занимайтесь, пожалуйста троллингом и не переводите разговор на обсуждение моей личности.


Да бросьте Вы... Это Вы обсуждаете меня как тролля и мои занятия троллингом. Я же лишь указываю на то, что специалисты, на труды которых Вы даете ссылку, не могут определиться, кому же адресованы высказывания Юнга об индивидуации. Вроде как тем, кто функционирует генитально, но при этом вроде как избранным...  :Smilie: 




> Если Вас действительно так интересуют вопросы методологии аналитической психологии, см. 
> Ханс Дикманн 
> Методы в аналитической психологии


Меня не интересуют все вопросы аналитичекской психологии, а интересует вклад Юнга, базирующийся на его представлении о самости. Если Вы не в состоянии выделить такой методологический вклад с основой в данном представлении, то и не цитируйте все подряд для ознакомления без понимания цели и способа ее достижения.




> У меня все ходы записаны, см.


Если Вы считаете, что вопрос, относящийся к переживаниям чего-либо на собственном опыте выходит за рамки Ваших способностей на него ответить, то нет слов...




> Павел, будьте любезны, ведите себя прилично, и повторяю:  не занимайтесь троллингом.


Aion, признаюсь честно, я никогда не знал смысла слова "троллинг" кроме как применительно к способу рыбной ловли. Посему и рад бы Вам угодить, да не получится. Свое поведение считаю совершенно приличным и подабающим общению с практикующим психиатором. Если же "доктор" слишком бурно реагирует на слова собеседника, буквально принимает их на свой личный счет, во всем усматривает обсуждение его личной персоны, то тут уж пора бы ему позаботиться о собственном психическом здоровье. И это относится не к Вам лично, а так, рассуждения вслух. Не знаю как сейчас, а в былые времена, если психиатр зарабатывал психические заболевания после 8 лет практики, то такое заболевание относилось к профессионально приобретенному, что по закону давало ему льготы на преждевременную пенсию в разменре 100% от его месячной оплаты труда. Есть над чем поразмыслить в рамках закрепления такого законодательства.



> Ну так и перестаньте её обсуждать. Сколько можно об этом просить?


Неврастения.

----------


## Aion

> Этот метод интеграции бессознательных содержаний в сознание происходит в жизни каждого человека без каких-либо представлений о самости.


Уже приводил здесь слова Юнга об этом, специально для Вас повторяю:



> Бессознательного боится гораздо большее число людей, чем можно было бы ожидать. Они пугаются даже собственной тени. Если же речь заходит об аниме и анимусе, страх переходит в панику. И в самом деле, неразрывная пара представляет содержимое психики, прорывающееся в сознание при психозе (явственнее всего - при параноидных формах шизофрении). Преодоление такого страха - иногда нешуточное моральное достижение, но его, к сожалению, недостаточно для выполнения всех предварительных условий на пути к подлинному опыту самости.
> 
> Карл Густав Юнг
> АION
> исследование феноменологии самости





> Более того, процесс индивидуации свойственен не только людям, но и социальным животным, коли уж возникла потребность выделять и обсуждать такой процесс.


Вы о носорогах? 



> Тут методом Юнга и не пахнет.


 Может, у Вас нос заложен? Вы ведь ничего так и не знаете о методе Юнга. Потому что просто не хотите знать. 



> Вот у Фрейда есть авторский метод психоанализа, позволяющий бессознательное выводить в область осознанного через им же разработанный метод свободных ассоциаций. 
> 
> Какие же изменения в методику психоанализа позволили Юнгу внести его представления о самости?


 Метод амплификации.





> Да бросьте Вы... Это Вы обсуждаете меня как тролля и мои занятия троллингом.


Да Вы и есть самый настоящий тролль: 


> Тро́ллинг (от англ. trolling — блеснение, ловля рыбы на блесну) — размещение в Интернете (на форумах, в дискуссионных группах, в вики-проектах, ЖЖ и др.) провокационных сообщений с целью вызвать флейм, конфликты между участниками, взаимные оскорбления и т. п. Лицо, занимающееся троллингом, называют троллем, что совпадает с названием мифологического существа.
> *W*





> Меня не интересуют все вопросы аналитичекской психологии, а интересует вклад Юнга, базирующийся на его представлении о самости. Если Вы не в состоянии выделить такой методологический вклад с основой в данном представлении, то и не цитируйте все подряд для ознакомления без понимания цели и способа ее достижения.


Если Вас интересует вклад Юнга, базирующийся на его представлении о самости, будьте любезны, ознакомьтесь самостоятельно с рекомендованной Вам литературой (если Вам мало, перечитайте тему, здесь много ссылок на доступную специальную литературу). Ознакомитесь, возникнут конкретные вопросы, вот тогда предметно и поговорим.  



> Если Вы считаете, что вопрос, относящийся к переживаниям чего-либо на собственном опыте выходит за рамки Ваших способностей на него ответить, то нет слов...


Я считаю нецелесообразным кормить тролля, Вас то есть, чтением Вам лекции о том, что такое Самость.  



> Свое поведение считаю совершенно приличным и подабающим общению с практикующим психиатором.


А я считаю Ваше поведение элементарным хамствоим и демонстративной провокацией собеседника. 



> Неврастения.


Себя сами продиагностируете, или к модератору за помощью обратиться?

----------


## Турецкий

> Это Ваше утверждение не соответствует действительности:


А теперь читайте внимательно то - что вы мне пытались цитировать и научитесь понимать то что вы сами же и цитируете. Юнг не нашел ничего иного как провозгласить непознаваемое некой Самостью - и только лишь. Если б он и прочие психологи обратили свой взор к довольно древним буддистским практикам - то было бы проще и им самим и их "благодарным" потомкам..)))

вот теперича - кратко своими словами - что же по сути написал в цитированном вами отрывке тот самый Юнг? - скажите суть всей этой пространной цитаты..

и пока вы не научитесь четко формулровать свои мысли и не научитесь анализировать разнообразные психологические труды - ваши слова просто виснут в воздухе - и мне нет даже нужды прилагать усилия для их рассмотра - т.к. они по сути - НИ О ЧЕМ... только вот НИ О ЧЕМ - это не ПУСТОТА в буддизме..)))

Итак - парой-тройкой предложений - в чем суть Самости согласно теориям Юнга? - говорите плиз..

----------


## Турецкий

кстати - я так вижу ЗДЕСЬ просто упражняются люди в словесных баталиях..))) потешая таким образом свою самую что ни на есть САМОСТЬ..))) 

можно спросить у присутствующих самое простое - вы вообще-то пробывали медитировать? или каким же ещё образом вы имеете право рассуждать о САМОСТИ Юнга в контексте Буддизма - если практика медитации - для вас - дверь есть за семью замками?

Вам бы понравилось если в сферу вашей деятельности пытались лезти дилетанты? Спору нет - разные философско-эпические дисциплины - профанируют лишь знане реальное.

Мне как-то проще - я могу смело дать в зубы..))) дилетанту пару проводов и предложить сунуть их в розетку - чтобы убедиться в истинности и незыблемости законов Ома..))) Ну и попутно проверить законы Кирхгофа для активной нагрузки однофазной сети..))) 

Это вам, господа хорошие - не языки мозолить на хворумах..))) тут сразу язык-то и отвалится - явно показывая - что есть такое дилетантство и пижонство..))) Это вам не Гегель с Мергелем..))) И не законы людские на воде вилами писаные - а гораздо более реальные законы - которые действуют и влияют на вас и прочих - как бы кто ни пытался поизголяться в словесной риторке...

так что - продолжайте конечно далее... однако пока вы не освоите практику медитации - с вами ведь говорить по сути не о чем - потому как такого вопроса просто не возникло бы.. Как однажды пожелал мне один человек: "Осознаний тебе чувак!"..))

----------

Майя П (03.08.2010)

----------


## Турецкий

> Цель буддизма сформулирована Буддой - Ниббана.
> Я не прав?


Вы сказали одно и тоже по сути - Ниббана - есть трансформация Эго - как ни крути.




> Мне кажется, буддизм признает эго. Как иллюзию.


Буддизм признает все... даже то, что является иллюзией. и что с того-то?..))))




> Представьте, что я покажу вас свою детскую карточку. Милый ребенок ползает за мячиком. Вы меня узнаете? Я скажу - это Я.


 я - узнаю. и что тут такого сложного?*




> Кто "я"? нет ничего общего. Разное все. 
> А мое  представление о том, что я это я... о том что там на фоте я... *обусловлено* моей памятью - положением молекул, атомов в моей голове и все. Это не нечто самосущее, просто так легли молекулы))


тело меняется - человек вечен... молекулы - не носители разума...

----------


## Турецкий

> Оставьте истину в последней инстанции и спуститесь на грешную землю:


это и предлагаю вам сделать...))) сопоставьте цитируемое вами с реальностью - тогда и вопросов уменьшится

----------


## Pavel

> Потому и полагаю, что Вы, образно говоря, -- "сытый".
> А сколько в мире "голодных", которые в необозримом будущем не придут к Дхарме, но будут невыносимо страдать от серьёзных психологических проблем...
> Постарайтесь их понять?


А сколько в мире людей, которые не пойдут со своими проблемами к психиатору или врачу, а пойдут снимать сглаз, порчу или иную "руническую пломбу", наложенную недоброжелателями с демоническими способностями.... Может притянуть по этой причине из понимания и сострадания к таким людям тему о родстве практик по изгнанию бесов и снятию порчи и буддизма? Есть все необходимые предпосылки: в текстах много чего о духах и Маре есть.

----------


## Pavel

> Метод амплификации


 В методе амплификации нет ничего, для чего требовалось бы представление о самости.




> А я считаю Ваше поведение элементарным хамствоим и демонстративной провокацией собеседника. 
>  Себя сами продиагностируете, или к модератору за помощью обратиться?





> *Раздражительная слабость*
> 
> Вторая, промежуточная, стадия (фаза болезни) неврастении.
> 
> Характеризуется так называемой раздражительной слабостью (главное клиническое содержание второй формы неврастении) — сочетанием повышенной возбудимости и раздражительности с утомляемостью и быстрой истощаемостью. По случайным и незначительным поводам у больного возникают бурные реакции раздражения или вспышки возбуждения, которые обычно непродолжительны, но часты. Повышенная возбудимость нередко выражается в слезливости, ранее не свойственной больному, или же в нетерпеливости, суетливости. Утрачивается способность контролировать внешние проявления своих эмоций.


Обратитесь за помощью к модераторам - должен же кто-то и психиаторам оказывать помощь.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Если самость неосознаваема полностью, то очень интересно каким образом Юнг осознал в своем потоке сознания ее существование :Smilie: )))  ух.. в лесок бы, как минимум, некоторым с палатачкой, с костерком и с воздухом свеженьким, да на подольше, чтобы умишко от психологических абстракций всяких проветрить)))))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Сообщение от Юй Кан  
> _Постарайтесь их понять?_





> А сколько в мире людей, которые не пойдут со своими проблемами к психиатору или врачу, а пойдут снимать сглаз, порчу или иную "руническую пломбу", наложенную недоброжелателями с демоническими способностями.... Может притянуть по этой причине из понимания и сострадания к таким людям тему о родстве практик по изгнанию бесов и снятию порчи и буддизма? Есть все необходимые предпосылки: в текстах много чего о духах и Маре есть.


Надо стараться/учиться понимать и их.
Кому надо -- тому надо. А кому хорошо и так, тем -- не надо.

----------


## Майя П

ой, видимо чужой пример заразителен...(тут должен быть смайлик, но что-то система глючит, видимо знает хозяина))))

- в общем: психиатр, педиатр и прочее пишется без "о"(психиатор...- это не правильно, психиатры обижаются...., тут опять смайлик не ставится((((

----------


## Pavel

> Надо стараться/учиться понимать и их.
> Кому надо -- тому надо. А кому хорошо и так, тем -- не надо.


Верно, понимать правильно надо стараться. Только не стоит понимание (правильное понимание) отождествлять с соучастием в действиях темных и безграмотных людей или того хуже отождествлять понимание (правильное понимание) с поощрением их действий. Так же к пониманию я бы не отнес использование потребностей темных и безграмотных людей как средств к своему существованию (порой даже обогащению). Много алкоголиков каждое утро начинают с жутких похмельных страданий, но понимание причин их страданий и путей прекращения этих страданий вовсе не означает целесообразность продажи им "наопохмелку" спиртного.

Вообще, слово "понимание" - хорошее, доброе слово. Не найдете такого, кто бы сказал, что "ему хорошо и так - без понимания" или станет утверждать, что понимание вредно. Понимание нужно всем, но многие уверены, что в тех или иных вопросах уже обладают правильным пониманием.

----------


## Pavel

> ...тут должен быть смайлик, но что-то система глючит, видимо знает хозяина))))


Смайлики ставятся очень просто: ставите сначала двоеточие, а потом правую круглую скобку. "Система распознает" Ваше пожелание и преобразовывает его в смайлик. Пример:  :Smilie:

----------


## Майя П

ну спасибо, а то НИКОГДА не пользовалась...................
(на самом деле переключаю ваше внимание....)
Человек слышит то, что хочет слышать.

----------


## Pavel

> ну спасибо, а то НИКОГДА не пользовалась...................
> (на самом деле переключаю ваше внимание....)
> Человек слышит то, что хочет слышать.


И как, переключили?  :Smilie: 

Майя, хотели бы Вы услышать голоса Сирен, пение райских птиц, голоса китов, голос Будды Готамы наконец?..

----------


## Юй Кан

> Верно, понимать правильно надо стараться. Только не стоит понимание (правильное понимание) отождествлять с соучастием в действиях темных и безграмотных людей или того хуже отождествлять понимание (правильное понимание) с поощрением их действий. Так же к пониманию я бы не отнес использование потребностей темных и безграмотных людей как средств к своему существованию (порой даже обогащению). Много алкоголиков каждое утро начинают с жутких похмельных страданий, но понимание причин их страданий и путей прекращения этих страданий вовсе не означает целесообразность продажи им "наопохмелку" спиртного.
> 
> Вообще, слово "понимание" - хорошее, доброе слово. Не найдете такого, кто бы сказал, что "ему хорошо и так - без понимания" или станет утверждать, что понимание вредно. Понимание нужно всем, но многие уверены, что в тех или иных вопросах уже обладают правильным пониманием.


При этом правильное понимание демагогии означает отказ от неё как способа реализации самости при общении на форуме.

----------

Aion (04.08.2010), Чиффа (04.08.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> При этом правильное понимание демагогии означает отказ от неё как способа реализации самости при общении на форуме.





> *ДЕМАГОГИЯ* (греческое demagogia, от demos - народ и ago - веду), обозначение в Древней Греции позиции руководителей политических группировок, ведших за собой народ (демагог - буквально: вождь народа), - Клеон, Перикл и др. Постепенно термин приобрел и иронический смысл (например, у Аристофана). В современном значении демагогия: основанное на намеренном извращении фактов воздействие на чувства, инстинкты, сознание людей, разжигание страстей для достижения каких-либо, обычно политических, целей; высокопарные рассуждения, прикрывающие какие-либо корыстные цели.


Юй Кан, зачем Вы заговорили о демагогии? Кто-то замечен в намеренном извращении фактов с какими-то корыстными целями? Более того, слово "самость" в контексте данной темы имеет значение, которое не подразумевает обсуждения способа реализации этой самой самости путем общения на форуме, от которого стоило бы отказаться.

Если же вернуться от намеренного ухода от обсуждаемого вопроса (симптом демагогии) к вопросу понимания (Вами же поднятому вопросу), то не думаю, что Вы станете возражать тому, что под правильным пониманием вовсе не подразумевается соучастие за деньги в действиях тех, кто "не догоняет", что следовало бы обратиться к Дхарме Будд для устранения своих проблем.

----------


## Юй Кан

> [...] следовало бы обратиться к Дхарме Будд для устранения своих проблем.


Так и обратитесь к Дхарме Будд, а не на форум?
Ни единым словом, ни мыслью единой не стану возражать! : ))

И чуть подробнее  о демагогии (фрагмент, а по линку -- в полном объёме : ):



> Никогда не отвечай прямо на поставленный вопрос и не раскрывай полностью свою позицию. Так ты оставишь себе больше места для отступления, сказав «я имел в виду совсем не это». 
> 
> Если тебе задают неудобные вопросы — отвечай вопросом на вопрос, например, спроси оппонента, почему его это так интересует. А потом незаметно съедь на другую тему — всё равно через несколько постов все забудут, какой вопрос был задан вначале. 
> 
> Помни — оппонент всё время должен доказывать, что он не верблюд. Если он будет доказывать любую ерунду, то у него не будет времени разоблачать тебя, и зрителям будет казаться, что ты ведёшь себя натурально. 
> 
> Никогда не спорь с другим демагогом. Если у тебя есть выбор на чей пост отвечать, выбирай новичков, которые наивно пытаются разговаривать с тобой, как с вменяемым человеком. Они самые лёгкие жертвы, и ты не можешь им проиграть. 
> 
> К демагогу не липнет грязь. Что бы тебе ни писали, всегда оставайся бодрым, невозмутимым и лощёным. Это бесит. 
> ...


Правила демагога

----------

Aion (04.08.2010)

----------


## Aion

> А теперь читайте внимательно то - что вы мне пытались цитировать и научитесь понимать то что вы сами же и цитируете. 
> Юнг не нашел ничего иного как провозгласить непознаваемое некой Самостью - и только лишь.


Что именно не устраивает?



> Если б он и прочие психологи обратили свой взор к довольно древним буддистским практикам - то было бы проще и им самим и их "благодарным" потомкам..)))


Если бы кое-кто здесь не флудил и говорил предметно и по содержанию, был бы конструктивный разговор, а так, извините, одни эмоции.



> вот теперича - кратко своими словами - что же по сути написал в цитированном вами отрывке тот самый Юнг? - скажите суть всей этой пространной цитаты...


Эго - это центр поля индивидуального сознания, а Самость - центр индивидуальной психики. Психика нетождественна сознанию, поэтому Самость осознаётся только частично. Так что Ваш тезис: 


> Что есть САМОСТЬ? Это есть взращенное ЭГО.


свидетельствует как минимум о том, что Вы путаете эго с Самостью и не знакомы с понятийным аппаратом Юнга. Но, тем не менее, лезете высказаться о том, какой он (Юнг) нехороший...




> и пока вы не научитесь четко формулровать свои мысли и не научитесь анализировать разнообразные психологические труды - ваши слова просто виснут в воздухе - и мне нет даже нужды прилагать усилия для их рассмотра - т.к. они по сути - НИ О ЧЕМ... только вот НИ О ЧЕМ - это не ПУСТОТА в буддизме..))).


Турецкий, пожалуйста, не учите меня чётко формулировать мои мысли, а лучше попробуйте чётко сформулировать свои: что Вы хотели сказать по содержанию? Мои мысли сформулированы достаточно чётко:  здесь не место троллям. 



> Итак - парой-тройкой предложений - в чем суть Самости согласно теориям Юнга? - говорите плиз..


Уже говорил. Читайте тему плиз и давайте не будем играть в преподавателя и студента на экзамене.

----------


## Aion

> В методе амплификации нет ничего, для чего требовалось бы представление о самости.


Дело в том, что практически уже с самого начала  введения им понятия Самости (1916), Юнг связывал его с целью, смыслом психического развития:



> В течение тех лет, с 1918 по 1920 гг. я начал понимать, что цель психического развития – это Самость. Здесь нет линейного развития, есть только вращение всего вокруг Самости. 
> * К.Г.Юнг
> Воспоминания, сновидения. размышления
> *


А 


> полный   смысл   может   раскрыться   только   через   амплификацию, и, следовательно, не является фиксированным.
> * Эндрю Самуэлс 
> Юнг и постъюнгианцы
> *





> Обратитесь за помощью к модераторам - должен же кто-то и психиаторам оказывать помощь.


Значит, других диагностируете легко, а себе  диагноз слабо поставить? Проекция это называется. И с чего Вы решили, что я психиатр?

----------


## DraviG

> Без радикальной трансформации эго-комплекса эта цель принципиально недостижима.


Как существо не достигшее, не считаю себя компетентным делать подобные... четкие заключения.

Однако его неоднозначность можно продемонстрировать на примере. 
Вы едите на машине из пункта А в пункт Б.
Очевидно вы производите какие-то манипуляции с педалями и рулем.

Без этого вы не достигнете пункта Б. Но и назвать их целью - было бы ошибкой. Ведь так?

Этот пример демонстрирует, как цели буддизма лежат за пределами плоскости трансформации эго.

----------


## Aion

> Этот пример демонстрирует, как цели буддизма лежат за пределами плоскости трансформации эго.


Ничего, извините, Ваш пример не демонстрирует.



> Для достижения освобождения от сансарического существования, суть которого – страдание, йогину следует радикальным образом трансформировать сознание, полностью изменив его интенциональность. Этот поворот алая-виджняны от проецирования вовне к обращенности на себя самое получил название “поворота в [самом] основании” (ашрая паравритти). С него начинается долгий путь к обретению состояния Будды и окончательной нирване.
> 
> Е.А.Торчинов
> УЧЕНИЕ О "Я" И ЛИЧНОСТИ
> В КЛАССИЧЕСКОМ ИНДИЙСКОМ БУДДИЗМЕ


см.

----------


## Eshe Drug

Ни к чему не ведущие разговоры ! просьба закрыть эту тему, т.к. она ничему полезному не учит!

----------


## Тарасова

Eshe Drug: "Ни к чему не ведущие разговоры ! просьба закрыть эту тему, т.к. она ничему полезному не учит!"

Ой, прямо напоминает советскую пропаганду.  :Smilie:  
Кому чего полезно, знаете ли! Кто оценщик чужой пользы?! (риторический вопрос)
Не надо так нервничать.  :Smilie:

----------


## Джыш

> Eshe Drug: "Ни к чему не ведущие разговоры ! просьба закрыть эту тему, т.к. она ничему полезному не учит!"
> 
> Ой, прямо напоминает советскую пропаганду.  
> Кому чего полезно, знаете ли! Кто оценщик чужой пользы?! (риторический вопрос)
> Не надо так нервничать.


А тут разве речь идет о чужой пользе?

----------

Eshe Drug (22.08.2010)

----------


## Тарасова

Джыш: "А тут разве речь идет о чужой пользе?"

Конечно! Тема полезному не учит кого? Одни обобщения. Меня лично учит полезному. Так кого она не учит полезному?
Вы хотите в софизм поиграть?

----------


## Джыш

> Джыш: "А тут разве речь идет о чужой пользе?"
> 
> Конечно! Тема полезному не учит кого? Одни обобщения. Меня лично учит полезному. Так кого она не учит полезному?
> Вы хотите в софизм поиграть?


Да мне по барабану во что играть, если игра интресная  :Big Grin:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да мне по барабану во что играть, если игра интресная


"Кому интересно -- тому интересно, а кому не интересно -- тому не интересно".
Заодно: "Что одному -- наставление, то другому -- не наставление". : )

----------

Тарасова (14.09.2010), Чиффа (16.08.2010)

----------


## Джыш

Ага типа того  :Smilie:

----------


## Eshe Drug

> Буддизм как реализация Самости
>  (из книги «Буддизм и юнгианская психология» М.Шпигельмана и М.Миуки).


Что это! Вы в порядке! Вы идете не туда идите лучше к Трипитаке и Ганджуру с Данджуром! Самость? Да вы что.... :Mad:  :Cry:  :Cry:

----------


## Чиффа

Лама Анагарика Говинда: 
"Если мы д*ействительно хотим доверять нашей сокровенной природе, а с ней и природе универсума, из которого мы произошли, мы не можем в то же самое время сомневаться в том, что наша индивидуализация исполнена смысла,* поскольку она является продуктом того самого предполагаемого изначального единства и полноты. Ни абсолютная однородность, ни абсолютная дифференциация не представляют собой идеи, исполненной смысла; и совершенство нельзя отождествлять ни с безличным брахманом, ни с ограниченным эгоцентрическим сознанием отдельно существующей личности. Скорее оно находится посередине между этими двумя крайностями, там, где индивидуум становится живым фокусом универсального сознания.

*Универсальная тенденция к индивидуализации, по-видимому, достигает цели в фокализации и интенсификации сознания, что в конце концов дает возможность универсуму стать сознательным относительно самого себя.*  <...>
Знание может иметь смысл только в связи с чем-то или кем-то, а именно – с познающим. Однако познающий должен быть индивидуальным, централизованным сознанием, отличающимся от своего окружения, несмотря на свое сущностное единство с ним, которое может ощущаться и переживаться так сильно, что познающий и познаваемое, так сказать, становятся одним.

Однако стать одним не означает раствориться друг в друге, аннигилировать полярность, на которой основано знание, подобно как и любовь. Это означает преодоление двойственности в пользу полярности, в которой равно присутствуют и единство, и дифференциация. Любящие не аннигилируются в акте "становления одним"; они теряют только свое ощущение эго, а не свою индивидуальность. Индивидуальность отличается от иллюзии эгоистичности; последняя приводит к умственной и эмоциональной неуравновешенности и является причиной страдания и несчастья. Аналогично у Будды индивидуальность не была аннигилирована в процессе просветления или благодаря его опыту универсальности. Он не "слился с бесконечностью" и не "растворился во Всем", а в течение еще сорока лет вел активную жизнь.

Жизнь означает индивидуализацию, и эта индивидуализация возрастает с ростом дифференциации и утончения органов. В то же время она творит постоянно расширяющееся сознание, которое в конце концов выходит за пределы индивидуума и достигает апогея в осознании универсума в его целостности. Все это доказывает, что индивидуализация и универсальность не взаимоисключающие качества, но скорее дополняющие друг друга. Они подобны двум одновременным движениям в противоположных направлениях.

*Индивидуальность, доведенная до конца, т.е. осуществленная во всей полноте ее возможностей, есть универсальность.* Только когда индивидуальность останавливается на полпути, она окостеневает и усыхает до представления об эго, противоречащем универсальности. "

----------

Aion (14.09.2010), Тарасова (14.09.2010)

----------


## Aion

> http://www.nirvanasutra.net/convenie..._page_2007.pdf
> 
> Природа будды есть подлинная Самость (Buddha-Nature is the Self)...


Как говорится, что и требовалось доказать.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> ранние буддийские мыслители настаивали на отсутствии Атмана или  Абсолютного Я – некоторой объективной независимой божественной сущности.


Вообще-то буддисты в дискуссиях с брахманами, настаивали на отсутствии у человека и любого ЖС наличия Атмана, касательно же некого Атмана абсолютного и высшего, они выбирали позицию, в которой не оспаривали и не подтверждали такую точу зрения. Дескать Высший Атман не имеет никакого значения для повседневной практики.

----------


## Балдинг

> Буддизм как реализация Самости
>  (из книги «Буддизм и юнгианская психология» М.Шпигельмана и М.Миуки).


И? Если про отрицание эго (оспариваемое), то это в общем-то представляется очевидной вещью. Сам факт индивидуальной кармы (с припоминанием множества рождений (когда откроется божественный глаз)), уходящей своим началом (начало как бы есть, ибо обусловленое возникновение, но не досягаемое даже божественным глазом, превосходящим человеческий) в безначальное, привязывает эго (как оличноствование сущности) в бытии таким толстенным канатом, не заметить который невозможно.

[а риторика строится на остутствии "*неизменной* души, атмана"]

----------


## Aion

> И?


А Вы дальше почитайте.  :Smilie:

----------


## Балдинг

> А Вы дальше почитайте.


Прочел. Вердикт: популярное изложение махаянской доктрины.
Дополнительный план: подтверждение мнения о том, что:
1) махаяна - сгнивший плод;
2) дзен - засохший плод.

Однако не исключено готовить из сухофруктов компот, называя его «реальной сутью веры для новой эпохи».  :Wink:

----------


## Aion

> Прочел. Вердикт: популярное изложение махаянской доктрины.
> Дополнительный план: подтверждение мнения о том, что:
> 1) махаяна - сгнивший плод;
> 2) дзен - засохший плод.
> 
> Однако не исключено готовить из сухофруктов компот, называя его «реальной сутью веры для новой эпохи».


Видать, прочли натощак?  :Smilie:  В любом случае приятного аппетита!
А вердикт Ваш подтверждает сказанное в #5:



> Мыслить так трудно, - поэтому большинство людей судит. 
> 
> *К.Г.Юнг*

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Самость? Да вы что....


Есть многое на свете, друг-гораций (с))))
Например, такое:

Манджушри отвечал:
...
Лишь тот, кто породит эгоцентрацию, великую, как гора Сумеру (sumerusamam *satkayadrishtim* utpadya), только он сможет зародить бодхичитту (bodhicittam utpadyate) и развить истинные качества пробужденности.
Именно так следует понимать [слова] "татхагатагарбха образована клешами". Не войдя в океан, не добудешь драгоценную жемчужину.

Вималакирти-нирдеша-сутра, VIII.3 (по ссылке стр. 135)

----------

Aion (02.10.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Манджушри отвечал:
> ...
> Лишь тот, кто породит эгоцентрацию, великую, как гора Сумеру (sumerusamam *satkayadrishtim* utpadya), только он сможет зародить бодхичитту (bodhicittam utpadyate)


В ПК даже есть советы  :Kiss: , как зарождать "эгоцентрацию":
"This, monks, is the path of practice leading to self-identification. One assumes about the eye that 'This is me, this is my self, this is what I am.' One assumes about forms... One assumes about consciousness at the eye... One assumes about contact at the eye... One assumes about feeling... One assumes about craving that 'This is me, this is my self, this is what I am.'

----------

Сергей Ч (02.10.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В ПК даже есть советы , как зарождать "эгоцентрацию":
> "This, monks, is the path of practice leading to self-identification. One assumes about the eye that 'This is me, this is my self, this is what I am.' One assumes about forms... One assumes about consciousness at the eye... One assumes about contact at the eye... One assumes about feeling... One assumes about craving that 'This is me, this is my self, this is what I am.'


Не, там про другое:
“Anyone who ... enters the primary status [of Hinayana enlightenment] will be unable to generate the intention to achieve anuttarā samyak saṃbodhi".
)))

----------


## Балдинг

> Видать, прочли натощак?  В любом случае приятного аппетита!
> А вердикт Ваш подтверждает сказанное в #5:


Исправлюсь -) Хотя тут скорее сформулировано мнение. Хотя мнение может быть названо и суждением... -)
Помогите догнать. Выдвинутый тезис о созвучности идей статьи с махаянской доктриной ошибочен?

----------


## Aion

> Помогите догнать. Выдвинутый тезис о созвучности идей статьи с махаянской доктриной ошибочен?


Конкретизируйте, плиз, какая именно доктрина имеется в виду?

----------


## Балдинг

> Как говорится, что и требовалось доказать.


Не подскажете автора сутры (Махапаринирвана) и примерную датировку?

----------


## Балдинг

> Конкретизируйте, плиз, какая именно доктрина имеется в виду?


Cутра сердца праджня-парамиты

Торчинов:



> С точки зрения этой истины (парамартха сатья) все элементы психики изначально упокоены и пребывают в нирване, а все живые существа уже здесь и теперь являются Буддами: сансара (круговерть рождений-смертей) и нирвана суть одно и то же. Усмотрение различий между ними — плод заблуждения, впрочем, тоже пустого и иллюзорного, лишенного своей собственной природы.

----------


## Aion

> Не подскажете автора сутры (Махапаринирвана) и примерную датировку?


Подскажу.  Датируется приблизительно второй половиной IV в. Об авторстве можно здесь почитать: http://www.nirvanasutra.net/ 


> Cутра сердца праджня-парамиты


Да. Ошибочен тезис.

----------

Балдинг (04.10.2013), Шуньяананда (29.09.2018)

----------


## Платон

Как раз практика и начинается с усвоения различия качеств сансары (цепляние за "я", омрачающие эмоции, страдание) и качеств нирваны (отсутствие цепляния, прекращение алчности, раздраженности, неведения, отсутствие страдания). Объекты для ума (рупа-скандха) те же, качество опыта просветленного и самсарного существо - разное: для существа самсары они представляются существующими независимо и в отношении них проявляются его негативные эмоции, жажда и карма. У просветленного не проявляется подобное плюс вырвана с коренем сама причина неведения - вера в независимое существование - объекты как бы предстают проявлением безкрайнего поля опыта, в отношении них цепляние становится невозможным. Только в этом смысле самсара и нирвана недвойственны. В частности, у самсарного существа отсутствует познание. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Платон

Всегда лучше четко различать и верно обозначать, проводить границу между ложным и истиным, нежели мотивировать всех своей убежденностью в том что мир - светлое чистое место, полное радости и мы - просветленные существа. Ну это моё мнение. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Сергей Ч (03.10.2013)

----------


## Платон

Вобщем, говорить о недвойственности сансары и нирваны, если брать аспект материи (рупа), может индивидуальность, реализовавшая зерцалоподобную мудрость практически, то есть трансформировавшая рупа-скандху. Тогда - лично для него это во первых будет истиной, а во вторых он сможет обучить этой истине других живых существ. Но вообще то, сансара - явление не помещающееся в европейское понятие "материального мира". Оно куда обширней. :Smilie:  Вообще, первая БИ истина настолько чётко указывает на качество сансары, что дискутировать о её недвойственности с нирваной не хочется. Сказать то можно всё, что угодно (всё нематериально, эго это иллюзия, сансара это по своей природе нирвана, все объекты не существуют независимо от ума и так далее)! Однако лично Будда предпочел конкретно указать на качество самсары, её причину, её завершение и путь, ведущий к завершению.

----------


## Евдокия

> Буддизм как реализация Самости
>  (из книги «Буддизм и юнгианская психология» М.Шпигельмана и М.Миуки).


Что такое Самость? К чему это?

----------


## Aion

> Что такое Самость? К чему это?


Самость - центр психики. К тому самому.

----------

